# Hackman -- A Hack Manager module for TivoWeb



## PortlandPaw

*Hack Manager* is a plug-in module for TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus that allows the user to start and stop TiVo hacks, such as telnet, tivoftp, TiVo Control Station, TyStudio, tytools, cron, YAC, autospace, EndPadPlus, elseed, elseedyac, ccxstream, etc.

Hackman also has the ability to edit startup scripts, including rc.sysinit, rc.sysinit.author and config files for other programs. *NOTE:* Please read the warnings about these features!

Hackman includes support for xPlusz commands and backdoor codes as well as incorporating JJBliss's bufferhack, KeepUpTo and TCTimout utilities, and many other features.

*Hackman features*
Starts and stops hacks in real time
Creates rc.sysinit.author files to simplify setting hacks to start when TiVo boots. One click and a hack is either added or removed from the startup sequence.
Can manage other start-up files such as hacks_callfromrcsysinit
Provides information about multiple start-ups and command conflicts
Executes backdoor commands such as setting 30-second skip
Sends backdoor commands to the TiVo at boottime
Provides a TivoWeb interface to execute xPlusz commands
Can switch between TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus on the fly
Provides means to set root directory read-only or read-write
Sets startup parameters for EndPad, EndPadPlus, YAC and elseed
Support provided for TiVoVBI (closed-caption display)
Provides protection against reboot cycling caused by corrupted guide data
Remote reboot capabilities
Remotely executes bash command lines
Auto-configures itself -- no .cfg file to mess with!
A preference screen provides flexibility -- for example, password protection is optional, as is display of backdoor commands, bufferhacks, and the display of boot load items.
Set internal TiVo time and date -- helpful for an unsubbed Series 1 being used as a VCR
Copy active partitions to inactive partitions and flip, if needed
Customize the banner to say "Living Room" or "Bedroom" instead of "TivoWebPlus"
Adjust the time zone setting to allow for new DST start and end dates
On-line help
In development since 2004
Successfully tested on all TiVo models.
*CAUTION:* Adding or removing hacks from the startup sequence will overwrite any previous rc.sysinit.author file. A backup copy will be made, but please look at the README and plan accordingly.

*Installation*
*NEW!* Simplified installation uses the TivoWebPlus Update module. Check the readme file in the hackman.tgz file or online (link in sig). Please do read the README!

*Support*
Click the "About Hackman" button and look for the other pop-up links for the various menu items. Upgrades and debugging information will be found on this and other informative TiVo forums.

*Acknowledgements*
My appreciation goes to sanderton, cojonesdetoro, JohnSorTivo, JJBliss, EvilJack, n4zmz, BTUx9, Stan Simmons and many others who have been particularly helpful in inspiring the hackman idea and providing assistance when I spun out on the learning curve. And thanks to everyone else who has contributed to TiVo programming and together have led the way.

Here's a  screen shot. If you like the theme I'm using, look here. I added the TiVo man and some local artwork.

*Downloading*
*NOTE:* Due to upload size limitations and a desire to consolidate postings, the latest version will be found here.


----------



## threadkiller

the hack looks useful, but when I try to run it I get this error

hackman
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "find": no such file o
r directory
while executing
"exec find / -name ps -type f"
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 27)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index

any Ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yep. I'm discovering what is and what isn't included on all TiVos. The "find" command is one of those things that is not. I'm going to pull that part out of the code. It is not necessary to run hackman.

Sorry for the problem. Look for a fix later tonight.

*Update:* Should be OK now. Please let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Fozzie

Great idea 

Just tried the reboot option but got:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_startstop '' 'set "ID" "868686P";set "pid" "868686P";'
bad index "868686P": must be integer or "end"
while executing
"lindex $appnamelist $ID"
(procedure "::action_startstop" line 71)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks, Fozzie, look for a fix tonight.


----------



## threadkiller

That works, thanks


----------



## David Platt

This is a cool little add-on. It sure makes stopping and starting the processes a lot more convenient. 

After installing it last night, I woke up this morning to find my TiVowebplus (series 2 DirecTiVo) not responding. Not sure if it's related or not, but I've never had this problem before. 

There's also a problem with the reboot command on Series 2 machines (DirecTiVos, anyway)-- 'reboot' doesn't work on those boxes; you have to use 'restart.'


----------



## mike0151

Might I suggest adding a version number to the zip file name so that it is immediately obvious when there is a new version?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by David Platt _
> *There's also a problem with the reboot command on Series 2 machines (DirecTiVos, anyway)-- 'reboot' doesn't work on those boxes; you have to use 'restart.' *


Is the path to the reboot command /tvbin/restart? If not, what would it be?

I don't think hackman could mess up tivowebplus. I've had it running for weeks on both tivoweb 1.9.4 and tivowebplus with no such problem. It lies pretty dormant until it's asked to do something.


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Is the path to the reboot command /tvbin/restart? If not, what would it be?
> *


It's /sbin/restart.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you! There is an update posted now, with its own version number.
Dave


----------



## The Soapbox Kid

This is a really cool module! Thanks!!

One suggestion for future versions would be to create global directory variables (myTyTool is installed in /var/hack ... not /var/hack/tytool) and I had to make changes in three places. I certainly don't mind for something as cool as this ... but just a note.

Thanks!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you for the suggestion, Soapbox. That's a feature I tried to incorporate into hackman, but ran into difficulties. I agree it would be an improvement and will continue to try to make it work.

UPDATE: Consolidated the paths into a single section in the latest version. And, Fozzie, thanks for the status report.


----------



## Fozzie

Reboot working OK now on Series 1.


----------



## The Soapbox Kid

Awesome Portland!! Thanks ... much easier to install newer beta!!


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest beta version (in the first post) has more information in the ReadMe, a more informative variables section in hackman.itcl, and alt tags for the buttons in case they aren't installed or graphics are suppressed. No other substantive changes.


----------



## Fozzie

Stopping or Stop/Start Tivoweb doesn't work for me. I get the OK button but Tivoweb is still running. ps ax shows a new thread:

/tvbin/http_get -U http://127.0.0.1:80/quit -D /tmp -T 0 -C


----------



## Fozzie

Also got some problems running some shell commands. ls gives:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_shell '&cmd&title' 'set "cmd" "ls";'
/bin/bash: ls: command not found
while executing
"exec /bin/bash -c "ls && > /dev/null 2>&1 &" "
("uplevel" body line 1)
invoked from within
"uplevel "$cmds [string range $cmd [string length $cmd0] end] $args""
(procedure "unknown" line 4)
invoked from within
"$command"
(procedure "::action_shell" line 58)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Presumeably because ls is not in /bin/bash (it's actually in /var/hack/bin)


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fozzie, you're right about the shell calls. They are "false" calls in that none of the shell environment elements are set, such as aliases or paths. So if it's not a bash call or if the command lives elsewhere, you're going to have to specify the full path to make it work. I consider this to be kind of a long distance way to look at a quick shell call. If I have a lot of stuff to do, I'm better off just doing a telnet session.

As for TivoWeb not shutting down, I don't know what the reason would be. That's been the accepted shutdown method that works without rebooting the TiVo. (Can't remember who to credit with figuring this out). It's worked every time for me on my Series 1 SA.

If anybody has any ideas on how to implement this on other models, please let me know. Fozzie, I assume you're running something other than 1-SA. If you're on a 1-SA, I'm really stumped!

P.S.
I just did an ls from the shell command line with no problem. And mine is also in /var/hack/bin. I think the difference is that my path statement in the TiVo boot sequence includes /var/hack/bin. That's included in the /var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit which is Jeff Keegan's methods for starting stuff without messing up rc.sysinit too much.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *As for TivoWeb not shutting down, I don't know what the reason would be. That's been the accepted shutdown method that works without rebooting the TiVo. (Can't remember who to credit with figuring this out). It's worked every time for me on my Series 1 SA.*


Hopefully someone will have an idea what to try 



> *Fozzie, I assume you're running something other than 1-SA. If you're on a 1-SA, I'm really stumped!*


Mine is a Series 1 SA (UK model running 2.5.5 software).



> *I just did an ls from the shell command line with no problem. And mine is also in /var/hack/bin. I think the difference is that my path statement in the TiVo boot sequence includes /var/hack/bin.*


Just checked and I've also got /var/hack/bin in the path (albeit in using a slightly different way - using a .profile file - but it's definitely in the path.)

Post typing note - having just checked my path I thought I'd just try ls again and it works now! The only thing I've done since it not working is reboot Tivo so gremlins must have been at work! CD doesn't change directorys though - cd or cd .. gives an OK but then pwd shows I haven't changed directorys ?!

It would be nice to solve the shutting down/restarting Tivoweb problem though because I've just put TWP on and would like to switch between them.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, the challenge is out there to all the UK'ers -- how does one shut down TivoWeb using 2.5.5 software?

As for the shell commands, I don't think it executes .profile or anything when it starts. I think you may be having success because you went to bash, executed .profile, and had your paths set. I think they need to be set explicitly in one of the boot scripts, like rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author.

For multiple commands, construct a single line that does everything you want it to do. For example, the following sets the directory, sends a line return and then does an ls on that directory:

cd /var/hack/bin \n ls

This is really kind of fun, isn't it?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks to mini_me from the UK, the TivoWeb shutdown puzzle has been solved, I think. Please try out the latest version (top post in this thread) and let me know.


----------



## sanderton

The reason it didn't work is beacuse local loopback is disabled by default on UK TiVos for some reason.

You need to issue a 

ifconfig lo up

first.


----------



## Fozzie

Yippee - stopping/starting and switching between Tivoweb versions now works for me  Thanks.

I don't know if this is 'normal' behaviour but although the tivoweb process is killed immediately, the '/tvbin/http_get -U http://127.0.0.1:80/quit -D /tmp -T 0 -C' process hangs around for a couple of minutes before dying of its' own accord?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I left the old loopback command in just in case TivoWeb wasn't responding and this might work instead. Since, as you noted, it disappears, I figured it was harmless to leave it in and it just might help one of us yanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Just posted a new beta -- tightened up the code and made the file 20% smaller. Other than displaying the version number, no real difference in functionality.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest beta version (top post in this thread) has a separate .cfg file which can be edited directly from the module (thank you tivo-onion and sanderton).

Since it is unlikely that the release configuration file will change, future updates to hackman won't require additional adjustments to your .cfg file.

All this will make initial installation and subsequent updating much easier.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I borrowed a little too much from tivo-onion's code and was trying to call a subroutine that lives in managedailymail.itcl. Worked fine as long as managedailymail.itcl was installed, but failed miserably when it wasn't. Plus it was unnecessary. So I pulled the offending line of code and have posted version 1.08 beta.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Maintenance, housekeeping and general tidying up are the hallmarks of this latest beta version, available in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

PortlandPaw, excellent module thanks. Already coming in very handy when FTP stops working! Two slight problems though. When going from Tivoweb 1.9.4 to Tivowebplus and vice-versa the top section of the Tivoweb is duplicated with inverted colours (exactly the same as Tivo-Onions Dailymail module did). Also, with the newest version when I edit the .cfg file in TiVoweb it overwrites the rc.sysinit.author.edit file rather than the hackman.cfg file. I have Stuart's Startup editor installed so I suspect the problem is the same as TiVo-Onions was here


----------



## PortlandPaw

Two good catches, Professor! I'm aware of the double-headed transition page and it has to do with terminating TivoWeb midstroke. I tried putting in and removing html_end commands, but I think the problem has to do with the rug being pulled out from under TivoWeb when it shuts down. I now consider it a transition "feature." If only half were 1.9.4. and the other half TivoWebPlus. Now _that_ would be cool!

Thanks for the catch on the edit_save section. It's funny what plagarism will do to you.

I'm adding the ability to edit other text files, such as crontab, and any other /var-resident startup file, so watch for the next beta, maybe as soon as later tonight.

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Two different versions of Tivoweb would definitely be cool!I like the sound of being able to edit other text files remotely. I can break TiVo from work then


----------



## PortlandPaw

This latest beta version (first post in thread) "borrows" sanderton's startuped.itcl concept and expands it to allow editing of other text files, such as config files for TCS, TivoWeb and hackman itself. Comments will be welcome as I approach the end of the beta stage.

Just don't remotely break your TiVo!


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest beta version (first post in this thread) is either a terrific service to the TiVo community or its ruination. I've added the ability to safely edit the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit and rc.sysinit.author files. Mounting, remounting, chmod'ing, UNIX format are all taken care of. You'll note I said safely _edit_ the file. I have no control over _how_ people edit it, and therein lies the danger. This may be too simple and too much power in the hands of an inexperienced user.

But I've put big red warnings in the editing module and warnings in the readme files and so, acting under the assumption that we're all responsible adults willing and able to be accountable for our own actions, I offer this tool.

Now, to paraphrase Prof. Yaffle, you have the power to ruin your TiVo from anywhere in the world! Use this power wisely, Grasshopper.

(And, yes, I've tried editing my own rc.sysinit and it worked fine for me)


----------



## Fozzie

Great stuff again PortlandPaw 

A couple of really minor things:

An extra " has crept into this line:

0 {set popup [html_link "javascriptPopup1.show(400, 100, 300, 185);" [lindex $appnamelist 0]]*"*}

Reload TivoWeb says "start/stop" which I always end up editing to say stop/start 

13 {set popup [html_link "javascriptPopup7.show(400, 100, 300, 162);" "Reload (*start/stop*) $tw"]}

Your readme.html uses the old variable names for Tivoweb & Tivowebplus

Favorite should be favourite............. ok, I'm pushing my luck 

Thanks again.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fozzie, thank you for the excellent catches...except for that favourite thing, that is. Maybe I should find an anglo-neutral alternative, such as "preferred" or "popular." I think I've dodged this issue practically everywhere else in hackman.


----------



## The Soapbox Kid

Anglo-neutral?? No such thing ... there is only one correct way to spell favourite and it includes the 'u' (this is what happens when a Canadian wades into this ... lol).

Actually, hackman gets better and better with each beta, esp. the switch to a separate config file. My only comment is that when I went to 1.10, I had to use a newer .cfg file and edit it. It would be great if you could indicate which new betas require updating the .cfg file and which ones won't? Just as a convenience. 

Thanks again for the great module!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Will do, Soapbox Kid. I'm working on adding an option to create a secondary startup file (rc.sysinit.author, hacks_callfromrc.sysinit, rc.sysinit.author.edit). I think this with each feature I add, but I think I'm getting close to the end of the development string. That is unless I get any other bright ideas or any of you do.


----------



## PortlandPaw

As promised, the top of this thread has the latest beta which includes the ability to create a secondary startup file (rc.sysinit.author, hacks_callfromrc.sysinit, rc.sysinit.author.edit). The .cfg file contains a few added comments, but is functionally identical to the prior beta version 1.11.


----------



## David Platt

Just installed the latest beta, and this thing simply rocks, PP!! It's come a long way in just the short time you've been working on it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by David Platt _
> *Just installed the latest beta, and this thing simply rocks, PP!! It's come a long way in just the short time you've been working on it. *


Thank you, David! It's certainly nice to get positive feedback. I appreciate it.
Dave


----------



## PortlandPaw

The comment was made that the bash command line could be made more "user friendly," so I changed it so that it will accept multiple lines of commands, such as:
cd /var/hack/etc
cat crontab
If a command's path is included in one of the startup PATH statements, it will run. However, it still doesn't remember aliases, even if .profile is run as a part of the group of commands. Hmmm.

I changed the password process so it only has to be entered once per visit to the editing screen.

The comment was also made that more applications could be added. What would those be? Any ideas?

I'd like to wrap up the beta phase and move on, so any and all comments and criticisms are welcome.

(Note: No changes were made to the hackman.cfg.file)


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *The comment was also made that more applications could be added. What would those be? Any ideas?
> 
> *


One I wouldn't mind seeing is a command to run moviesort.tcl. Don't know how much of a demand there would be for that, though, or how many people are even using it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've got moviesort.tcl running as a cron job. Would people want to have the ability to run it manually? I guess they might, but I don't see the point.


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I've got moviesort.tcl running as a cron job. Would people want to have the ability to run it manually? I guess they might, but I don't see the point. *


Maybe it's just cause I've never bothered to set cron up on my machine. 

Maybe that will be my project for this weekend. It's something I've been meaning to do for a long time, but it intimidates me for some reason.


----------



## PortlandPaw

For what it's worth, here's my crontab file, edited down to essentials:

# /var/hack/etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Five after three a.m.(EST) or four a.m. (DST), every day, push backup of /etc onto PC
5 8 * * * rsync -PavzH --numeric-ids --delete --exclude=displayfiles --exclude=apsrunning.sh /etc/. 192.168.1.10::tivo/etc/. > /var/hack/log/rsync 2>&1

# Ten after three a.m.(EST) or four a.m. (DST), every day, push backup of /var/hack onto PC
10 8 * * * rsync -PavzH --numeric-ids --delete --exclude=displayfiles --exclude=apsrunning.sh /var/hack/. 192.168.1.10::tivo/var/hack/. > /var/hack/log/rsync 2>&1

# Fifteen after three a.m.(EST) or four a.m. (DST), Maine time, every night, update moviesearch
15 8 * * * /var/hack/bin/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1

# Fifteen after eight a.m., Maine time, every weekday, push dailymail

# EST:
# 15 13 * * 1-5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1

# DST:
15 12 * * 1-5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1

I forgot to mention that you can get cron from here. There are complete directions included and it really isn't all that hard to install. Once its running, it works pretty dependably.


----------



## David Platt

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I forgot to mention that you can get cron from here. There are complete directions included and it really isn't all that hard to install. Once its running, it works pretty dependably. *


Thanks for the link. I don't want to get this thread too far off track, so I'll just ask one question about it and if I need any more help I'll start a new thread: do you know if this version works on a Series 2 TiVo?


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by David Platt _
> *Do you know if this version works on a Series 2 TiVo? *


No, I'm sorry, I don't know. But I bet it does. Others? This is Vixie Cron V3.0.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest version is a housekeeping update with nothing really new. I hope this is a "disaster check" before going out of beta. Please let me know if there are any problems with it.


----------



## Fozzie

What's the difference between hackman.itcl & hackmanG.itcl, which are both in the zip?


----------



## stark

I'd love it if Hackman included autospace.

It's a great little utility, but it has a problem with spontaneously aborting. Being able to easily restart it when that happens would be great.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *I'd love it if Hackman included autospace.
> 
> It's a great little utility, but it has a problem with spontaneously aborting.*


* You must have other problems stark becuase I've been running it for a few months now and it's not stopped on me yet *


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *I'd love it if Hackman included autospace.
> 
> It's a great little utility, but it has a problem with spontaneously aborting. Being able to easily restart it when that happens would be great. *


I'll work on adding autospace.

As for aborting, I'm with Fozzie, I haven't seen anything remotely related to such a problem in two months of development. Can you provide details?

As for hackmanG.itcl -- oops -- that's my development code for the last "good" version so I can regress if I have to. Shouldn't have been in the package. Please delete and ignore.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *I'd love it if Hackman included autospace . *


Could you please tell me where the lastest and best version of autospace can be downloaded? I don't want to work with an outdated version.

Thanks!


----------



## Fozzie

I'm running Version 1.1 (from the second post in this thread):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=153732&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## arthur

Excellent tool PortlandPaw
Can I customize how Hackman launches some of the apps where one doesn't specify the app path + arguments.

For example:
I only have control to specify the path to tserver


Code:


set tytoolpath "/var/hack/tserver"

and then when hackman launches the app, it would launch with the following command (which I have no control over)


Code:


/var/hack/tserver/tserver_mfs7 -s /var/hack/tserver/NowShowing.tcl

I would like to launch it as such


Code:


/var/hack/tserver/tserver_mfs7 -s [b]tivosh[/b] /var/hack/tserver/NowShowing.tcl

otherwise it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by arthur _
> *Excellent tool PortlandPaw
> Can I customize how Hackman launches some of the apps where one doesn't specify the app path + arguments.*


Thank you, arthur. The latest beta version (first post in thread) does the following:
-- Adds autospace as an option (will display only if autospace is installed)
-- Simplifies the process for adding new apps, directions included (inspired by autospace!)
-- Moved startup paths to hackman.cfg per arthur's concern. Now easily editable.
As a result of these changes, updaters should copy both hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg.

As always, please inform me of any problems with hackman and I'm open to suggestions for improvement and/or new apps to include.


----------



## arthur

Awesome,
what a support,
I just posted the request, and now I have a fully functional version.

Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I thought 45 minutes was a reasonable response time. Sorry it took so long! (just kidding) Thanks for the good words!


----------



## stark

Thanks Portland Paw! The turn-around of your response was incredible.

As to autospace (I'll repost this in the autospace thread when I'm done):

I've got two theories about what is the problem is. One is that the Tivo is spontaneously rebooting. I'll be checking my dailymail to see if that is happening.

The other is that autospace is aborting based on some internal error. The problem is that the autospace log only exists while autospace is running. Autospace ends, the log is deleted. I've got a telnet session open doing a tail of the log. If this is the problem, I hope to see an error in the telnet session even if the log is gone.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest beta (top of thread) adds support for editing the data files for LJay's new "What's On" module and for moviesort. In addition, the ability to edit any read/write file is added. Updaters should copy both hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg.


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's been about a month and the latest version of hackman has been downloaded well over a hundred times and I haven't heard any further complaints or bug reports. So I think it's time to declare the project finished (for now) and designate the latest release as Version 1.0.

Nothing other than the version designation has been changed from Beta 1.16, so there's no real need to download this other than to ensure that you have the latest version.

Of course, if any problems arise, or if there are requests for other features or support for new hacks, please make those requests known here.


----------



## Fozzie

A great hack and one of my most used


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you, Fozzie, it's great to have a cheering section!


----------



## cachecard_user

ok, how about a hack to start/stop cachecard caching?



> jafa
> Site Admin
> 
> Joined: 13 Jan 2004
> Posts: 841
> 
> Posted: Sun Apr 18, 2004 8:29 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You can disable caching by telnetting in, running "cachectl -n -t" (cachectl with test and no splash screen) and then CTRL-C aborting during the write or verify stages.
> 
> You can re-enable cacheing by running "cachectl -n" (no need to do a memory test -t).


----------



## PortlandPaw

Two problems:

1. I don't have a cachecard, so I couldn't test it.

2. Testing would be necessary, as I'm very uncertain how to send a ctrl-c without some experimentation.

You would certainly be able to at least start cachecard from hackman using the bash command line feature.

If anybody has a surefire method for sending a ctrl-c through an "exec /bin/bash -c XXX" type command, please let me know. Then I could set it up and PM it to you for testing. Also, how much time should elapse between the cachectl command and the ctrl-c? And where does cachctl live on your box?


----------



## cachecard_user

i guess that you can do a ps ax and scan to find the cachctrl process pid, then send a kill command. You can kill it as soon as you can.


----------



## PortlandPaw

cachecard_user, please tell me if the ps ax/kill pid method works to shut down the cachecard. That is what hackman does now to stop programs.

But I suspect that jafa is giving you his method because kill reboots the TiVo. But if it doesn't and if it shuts down politely, then I can definitely add cachecard support to hackman. Let me know.


----------



## arthur

To send a CTRL+C use SIGINT
To send a CTRL+BREAK use SIGQUIT

example:

kill -INT <pid of the process that will receive the CTRL+C>


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you, Arthur. That helps.

Here's what I need to create a prototype for testing:
1. Path to cachecard
2. Answer to question re: killing cachecard with PID (kill <PID>) -- does it reboot TiVo?
3. Answer to question re: Will Arthur's method alone do it? (kill -INT <PID>) -- without running "cachectl -n -t" first
4. Time elapsed between the cachectl command and the ctrl-c in the method suggested by jafa

What I really need to know is which of the following sets of commands shuts down cachecard gracefully:
1. kill <pid>
2. kill -INT <pid> (may have to experiment with case)
3. cachectl -n -t
kill -INT <pid>
All of these depend on running ps ax first to determine cachectl's pid.

If somebody with a cachecard will do a little telnet experimentation and fieldwork for me, I can whip up an experimental version to try.


----------



## cachecard_user

> bash-2.02# cachectl: Driver version: 20040522tr1/20040522tr2
> cachectl: 512MB DIMM detected
> cachectl: Found partition 0:10 (512MB)
> cachectl: Found partition 0:12 (0MB)
> cachectl: 512MB database detected
> cachectl: Writing.... 0%
> bash-2.02# ps ax
> PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
> 1 ? SW 0:00 (init)
> 2 ? SW 0:03 (kflushd)
> 3 ? SW 0:23 (kswapd)
> ...blah....blah....blah...
> 140 ? S 0:00 (myworld)
> 141 ? S 5:06 ContextMgr eve
> 235 p0 S 0:02 /bin/bash -login
> 237 p1 S 0:00 /bin/bash -login
> 239 p0 R 0:04 cachectl -n -t
> 240 p1 R 0:00 ps ax
> bash-2.02# kill -int 239
> bash-2.02# ps ax
> PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
> 1 ? SW 0:00 (init)
> 2 ? SW 0:03 (kflushd)
> 3 ? SW 0:23 (kswapd)
> 51 ? S 0:00 update (bdflush)
> ...blah...blah...blah...
> 139 ? S 0:05 PvrMain
> 140 ? S 0:00 (myworld)
> 141 ? S 5:06 ContextMgr eve
> 235 p0 S 0:02 /bin/bash -login
> 237 p1 S 0:00 /bin/bash -login
> 241 p1 R 0:00 ps ax
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> 
> 
> 
> path is /sbin/cachectl
Click to expand...


----------



## arthur

You're most welcome, I'm glad it helped.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Cache, alright, this is all very good news. Just one more favor...believe it or not, everything will be simpler if a simple kill <pid> will do the job. That way, I don't have to create an exception for cachecard and I can shut it down the way I'm shutting down most other apps. So could you please see if (in the example above) kill 239 does the trick with no adverse effects?

And do you have to run cachectl -n -t first, or is there a cachectl app already running?


----------



## cachecard_user

cachectl has to be invoked, and terminates when it is finished testing and/or prefetching. As to weather we are doing anything constructive... I have to defer to Jafa.



> bash-2.02# cachectl -n -t &
> [1] 251
> bash-2.02# cachectl: Driver version: 20040522tr1/20040522tr2
> cachectl: 512MB DIMM detected
> cachectl: Found partition 0:10 (512MB)
> cachectl: Found partition 0:12 (0MB)
> cachectl: 512MB database detected
> cachectl: Writing.... 0%
> bash-2.02# ps ax
> PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
> 1 ? SW 0:00 (init)
> 2 ? SW 0:03 (kflushd)
> 3 ? SW 0:25 (kswapd)
> 51 ? S 0:00 update (bdflush)
> ...blah...blah...blah
> 141 ? S 6:44 ContextMgr eve
> 250 p0 S 0:00 /bin/bash -login
> 251 p0 R 0:04 cachectl -n -t
> 252 p0 R 0:00 ps ax
> bash-2.02# kill 251
> bash: ki: command not found
> bash-2.02# kill 25.1
> bash-2.02# ps ax
> PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
> 1 ? SW 0:00 (init)
> 2 ? SW 0:03 (kflushd)
> 3 ? SW 0:25 (kswapd)
> 51 ? S 0:00 update (bdflush)
> 59 ? S 1:00 syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
> ...blah...blah...blah...
> 250 p0 S 0:00 /bin/bash -login
> 254 p0 R 0:00 ps ax
> [1]+ Terminated cachectl -n -t
> bash-2.02# ps ax
> PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
> 1 ? SW 0:00 (init)
> 2 ? SW 0:03 (kflushd)
> 3 ? SW 0:25 (kswapd)
> 51 ? S 0:00 update (bdflush)
> 59 ? S 1:00 syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
> ...blah...blah...blah...
> 1 ? S 6:45 ContextMgr eve
> 250 p0 S 0:00 /bin/bash -login
> 255 p0 R 0:00 ps ax
> bash-2.02#


----------



## PortlandPaw

Anyone with a cachecard is invited to try out this experimental version of hackman with cachecard support.

Basically, what it does is start cachecard with:
cachectl -n

And stop it with 
cachectl -n -t
followed by a ctrl-c

Please let me know if this works, and if it does I'll add it to the general release version.

(obsolete attachment deleted; see end of thread)


----------



## cachecard_user

i've been too busy to properly thnk you for a great app and the new cachecard support... I'm going to try it now.


----------



## cachecard_user

ok good news: starts no problem

now bad news :



> Now shutting down cachecard ...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> list element in quotes followed by "}" instead of space


....


----------



## PortlandPaw

That I can fix.

But I've been thinking about this and I need to understand how cachecard works a little better. I'm assuming that there is no app always running while cachecard is operational...that you start it with cachectl, that app terminates and then you run cachectl again (with ctrl-c) to stop it.

This means that there is no application-related way to tell if cachecard is active or not. That means that hackman will look at the list of running apps, not find cachecard and only offer "start" as an option.

So my question is, how do you tell (from software) if cachecard is active or not? Then I can set the state of the start/stop button appropriately.

Or, if there is no good way to tell if cachecard is active, I can set up some kind of toggle to keep track of the status.

So please let me know if there's a way to check the cachecard status and I'll pick up from there. 

And thank you for the kind words about hackman; greatly appreciated.


----------



## nosaj56

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Of course, if any problems arise, or if there are requests for other features or support for new hacks, please make those requests known here. *


How about elseed and ccxstream? Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Okay, for each of these hacks please tell me:
1. The full path and name to the hack
2. The command used to start the hack
3. The command used to stop the hack (if any)

I don't have either of these hacks installed on my SA1 box, so I'll have to do what I'm doing with cachecard, i.e. put together an experimental version and let you tell me if it works.


----------



## nosaj56

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Okay, for each of these hacks please tell me:
> 1. The full path and name to the hack
> 2. The command used to start the hack
> 3. The command used to stop the hack (if any)
> 
> I don't have either of these hacks installed on my SA1 box, so I'll have to do what I'm doing with cachecard, i.e. put together an experimental version and let you tell me if it works. *


elseed:
/var/hack/bin/elseed -s 30 -t 15 -b 390 -r 50 &
For elseed, those are the options I use.

ccxstream:
/var/hack/bin/ccxstream &

thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks, nosaj, as soon as I get the info on cachecard, I'll post an experimental prototype for all three new hacks.


----------



## cachecard_user

i don't think there is an easy way to see the cachecard state, perhaps a half on/off button is the easy solution here...

or just assume it is on when the tivo starts and set up a flag on /tmp, it will syncronize anyway...


----------



## PortlandPaw

I think I'll pursue your second suggestion -- assume cachecard is running, set a flag to that effect, and if it's not running, you'll have to "stop" it once before you can start it. Not too bad. I'm taking off for the weekend, so look for something around the middle of next week.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I think I might have found a problem. If I run MFS_FTP from Hackman the button alters to Stop as it should. If I then go out of Hackman and back in the button has reverted back to Start even though it's still working which then attempts to restart it if I click it. It used to work fine for me on the older betas and everything is set up correctly in the .cfg file.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I haven't been able to replicate the problem. Are you sure mfs_ftp didn't shut down on its own? When you telnet in and do a "ps ax", what entry comes up for mfs_ftp? Hackman is looking for "mfs_ftp.tcl" and if it doesn't find it (exactly), it concludes that mfs_ftp isn't running. If it shows a different entry, please let me know and I'll adjust accordingly. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Many apologies PortlandPaw, you're right. If I ran it manually from the bash prompt it seems to run okay for a few seconds and then when I check with ps ax it's not running. I'm not sure if I had the latest version but I installed it a while ago so I got the current release from Another Place, deleted the version on TiVo and reinstalled it and all is working well now. Again, many apologies


----------



## PortlandPaw

No apologies necessary, Prof., I'm just glad you're getting use from hackman!


----------



## dialanothernumb

IMHO Hackman is very similar to sanderton's work in approach and practicality. Simply a hack most people want, well-executed. 

Thanks PortlandPaw, for thinking of it and delivering it. 

I'm especialy looking forward to the ccxstream version as I use XBox Media Center with my TiVos very siuccessfully but don't always remember to start ccxstream.

Again, many thanks for hackman!


----------



## stark

Apparently Riley put a time limit on mfs_ftp 1.29Q. I found this out at the "forum which shall not be named".

You can downgrade to the P version, or reload the Q version.


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is kind of like programming in the dark, since I can't test any of these additions:
1. cachecard
2. elseed
3. ccxstream

But take a look at this experimental version [obsolete version deleted] and if something doesn't work right or you get any error messages (I suspect you might!) be sure to cut, paste and post them here. I'll keep dabbling until I get it right.

And thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## nosaj56

Ok, quick reply: Look in line 9 of the config:
asdfasf# See ReadMe for explanations of these switches:


After I removed the asdfasf, I get two cachecard entries, one that I can start and one that I can stop. Odd (I'm on a series 2 dtivo.). Plus no elseed or ccxstream entries.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, try this one [obsolete deleted]. Almost makes me want to go out and buy a cachecard!


----------



## nosaj56

Now, no more cachecard stuff. elseed and ccxstream both appear. Starting ccxstream works. But I can't shutdown either hack. (I have elseed start at boot.) progress...


----------



## PortlandPaw

Kind of like playing chess by mail, isn't it? This should help.

NOTE: Obsolete Revised Experimental 4 deleted


----------



## PortlandPaw

Check latest version in previous post.


----------



## nosaj56

It helped indeed. Everything works (or doesn't when I click stop). Good job.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Does cachecard work, too? With which version?


----------



## nosaj56

I have no cachecard. (on s2dtivo here) With the second verion of exp-4, cachecard shows up even though I have no cachecard...


----------



## PortlandPaw

Well, it looks like we need a cachecard user to try my experimental version. 

I'll upload one soon.


----------



## nosaj56

btw, you might want to change the may 2004 shortcut to june 2004


----------



## dialanothernumb

PP, ccxstream works a dream for me.. thanks v. much


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's the latest experimental -- looks like ccxstream and elseed are working OK, but I need feedback on cachecard.

There are now entries in the hackman.cfg file to indicate whether cachecard is:
0 = not installed
1 = installed, default to off
2 = installed, default to on

The idea is that when hackman starts, it will either consider cachecard to be on or off (default). From there, it will toggle cachecard on and off. If it's out of phase to begin with, an extra cycle of turning it on or off will be required to align it properly.

Since I'm writing this "blind" and can't test it, I'll expect a few errors before I get it right. So please let me know as much as you can, error messages and such, and I'll get it running.

Dialanothernumb, you're welcome!

[Obsolete attachment deleted]


----------



## nosaj56

No cachecard shows when the setting is off. cool. Could you alphabetize the hacks? bug alert: tserver doesn't appear in the list unless it's exactly named tserver_mfs7. thanks again


----------



## nosaj56

None of the hacks want to shutdown with the newest version. I get this error:


> extra switch pattern with no body


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fixed now. You tickle one end and the other giggles. 

I've come up with a way to allow tserver alone to operate. It looks for NowShowing.tcl as a test for TyTool. 

As for alphabetizing, I want the most frequent running hacks up top. Personal preference. Allowing the order to be customized would be a challenge.

Check out the prototype in the next post. Still looking for cachecard comments!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's the latest experimental -- looks like ccxstream and elseed are working OK, but I need feedback on cachecard.

There are now entries in the hackman.cfg file to indicate whether cachecard is:
0 = not installed
1 = installed, default to off
2 = installed, default to on

The idea is that when hackman starts, it will either consider cachecard to be on or off (default). From there, it will toggle cachecard on and off. If it's out of phase to begin with, an extra cycle of turning it on or off will be required to align it properly.

Since I'm writing this "blind" and can't test it, I'll expect a few errors before I get it right. So please let me know as much as you can, error messages and such, and I'll get it running.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *Apparently Riley put a time limit on mfs_ftp 1.29Q. I found this out at the "forum which shall not be named".
> 
> You can downgrade to the P version, or reload the Q version. *


Thanks stark, that would explain it. I'll remember that next time it stops working.


----------



## nickmoody

Can you walk me through how to edit in HackManager. I have configured the password to get into the "dangerous" functions yet have not found link in HM that requests the pw nor can I figure out how to edit. Any help is greatly appreciated! I am currently displaying:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TiVo Hack Manager 
TiVo Telnet TiVo FTP 
TivoWeb 1.9.4 TyTool (tserver) 
TiVo Resources Reload (stop/start) TivoWeb 1.9.4 
Reboot TiVo 

Enter shell command: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PortlandPaw

In an attempt to be less than obvious, I made the entry point to the "dangerous" section the dateline at the bottom. Just click on "June, 2004" and you'll be there.


----------



## TimTrace

On my HDRV2, I'm not seeing HackMan in my TiVoWeb plus menu.

It shows up fine on my Series-1 SA.

???


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't have an HDRV2 to test it on, but there's no reason why it shouldn't at least appear as a menu item. Not to be insultingly obvious, are you sure hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg are in the modules directory of your TivoWebPlus? And have you done a complete shut down of TWP and restart from telnet? This shouldn't be necessary, but may be the kick it needs.


----------



## TimTrace

PortlandPaw - nope, you're not being insulting at all!

Both files are in the modules folder. I've actually completely rebooted the TiVo several times, playing with other hacks.

???


----------



## PortlandPaw

The only time I haven't seen hackman load is when it has some kind of fatal error in it. So, first, I'm assuming you're using v1.0 and not the experimental version I've been working with in this thread. 

So with v1.0 installed, shut down TWP completely and from a telnet session enter the start command, "tivoweb console." If you get any error messages please cut, paste and send them to me. Thanks!


----------



## TimTrace

Thanks for the tip on echoing the TiVo output to the console...



Code:


hackman
NONE can't read "tivoweb194path": no such variable
    while executing
"file exists $tivoweb194path/tivoweb"
    (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 24)
    invoked from within
"source $module "

I've remmed the "tivoweb194path" line in hackman.cfg . I don't have 1.94 installed, only TiVoWeb Plus.

HackMan works beautifully if I unrem the "tivoweb194path" line, and point it to my TiVoWeb Plus installation.

Seems as if both TiVoWeb 1.94 and TiVoWeb Plus are required for HackMan...?

At the risk of topic drift, it seems that it might behoove me to ask, "Should I have both 194 and Plus installed, and why?"


----------



## PortlandPaw

I love happy endings. No, there's no reason to have both 1.9.4 and Plus installed other than to offer people the option of having both available for various purposes and in case there are modules that work in one but not the other.

For the benefit of others installing hackman, both hackman.cfg and the readme file include instructions not to delete a path even if it's not installed. I guess I should expand that to include commenting out.

Glad you got hackman running and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jbstix

First off, great hack here PP!!!

I'm having trouble getting "ccxstream" to show up in HackManager.
I have it in /var/hack/ccxstream/ccxstream
here's what I tried in hackman.cfg

set ccxstreampath "/var/hack/bin/ccxstream"

set 14 "exec $ccxstreampathname &"

I also tried this:

set ccxstreampath "/var/hack/ccxstream/ccxstream"

ccxstream is running fine on my Tivo, and I can start and stop it via Telnet.

What am I doing wrong here??

thanks for the help,

jb


----------



## PortlandPaw

ccxstream hasn't been added to the general distribution yet, as I'm waiting to fix cachecard support (low level priority project both on my end and, apparently, on the user side). Are you using the experimental version found here? . This one supports ccxstream, to the best of my knowledge (I don't have ccxstream to test it with).


----------



## jbstix

Thanks for the reply PP...

Would it be possible for me to add the ccxstream support to HackMan 1.0?
Are there any big differences between Ver. 1.0 and Experimental Ver. 7?
I'm using HackMan 1.0 and its working great, so if I didn't have to switch to the othere version, that would be great.

thanks for the support and a great hack!

jb


----------



## PortlandPaw

The only differences between v1.0 and Exp.7 are that 7 supports ccxstream and elseed and is in development to support cachecard, although it doesn't work yet. You can safely use Exp.7 and I would recommend you do so. Don't forget to replace both hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg!

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jbstix

Just switched over to Exp. 7, and ccxstreax now shows up in HackMan.
At first I could stop it, but couldn't start it. So, I telnetted and allowed permission "cd /var/hack/bin" chmod +x ccxstream and now it works!
Will the chmod +x allow permission from now on, even if I reboot?

thanks again,

jb


----------



## PortlandPaw

That should take care of it.


----------



## jbstix

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *That should take care of it. *


Very cool!!! 
Thanks again- great hack great support!!!

jb


----------



## threadkiller

thanks portlandpaw, just upgraded to v1, excelent hack


----------



## tivo4ever

First of all, great tool. 
I was wondering what it would take to make hackman recognize and be able 
to start the tyhttpd daemon that is part of mfsstream. I like the ability to start 
and stop these servers from hackman. Do I just need to update hackman.cfg?
with?


----------



## PortlandPaw

The program itself has to be updated. I've included steps to add other hacks in the code, but it would be better if I did myself, had you test it, and then went public with it.

For both tyhttpd server and mfsstream please tell me:
1. The full path and name to the hack
2. The command used to start the hack
3. The command used to stop the hack (if any)

I don't have either of these hacks installed on my SA1 box, so I'll have to put together an experimental version and let you tell me if it works. 

And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## tivo4ever

Well, I can tell you what I know from the readme.txt file for this server:

Installation
------------

1) copy mfs_stream (this is compiled with pri1) AND tyhttpd to a directory of your choice.
2) chmod 755 tyhttpd mfs_stream
3) copy all files in modules/ to your tivoweb modules directory (ie - /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules).
4) edit modules/mfsstream.cfg and change 'path' to the path that contains mfs_stream.
5) add this line to /etc/rc.d/rc.sysint 
"/path/to/tyhttpd 2000 4 >> /dev/null &"
2000 is the port number and 4 is the number of concurrent streams allowed.
6) reboot your tivo (or start tyhttpd and tivoweb by hand)

I'm very far from a Linux expert, but I think the /tivoweb-tcl directory is for the 
original tivoweb. I think the /tivowebplus directory is for the webplus level. correct? 

I'd prefer the hackman.cfg to point to tivowebplus directory if I had a vote


----------



## tivo4ever

forgot to add....I'd be happy to test a private level....


----------



## PortlandPaw

So, what was your "directory of choice"? I'm assuming the "/path/to" is intended to represent this directory. Is that correct?

I found this at http://www.fumanchu.com/tivo/ ... does it represent where you put your files?

mfs_stream -> tivo:/var/hack/mfs/mfs_stream
readme.txt -> tivo:/var/hack/mfs/readme.txt
tyhttpd -> tivo:/var/hack/mfs/tyhttpd
mfsstream.cfg -> tivo:/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/mfsstream.cfg
mfsstream.itcl -> tivo:/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/mfsstream.itcl
mfscat.cfg -> tivo:/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/mfscat.cfg
mfscat.itcl -> tivo:/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/mfscat.itcl

Finally, is there any particular command to shut down tyhttpd? I can stop it, but it may reboot TiVo.

As far as your tivoweb directory, it is what you name it. For example, I have 1.9.4 in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl and I have tivowebplus in /var/hack/tivowebplus. This would be editable (is that a word?) in the hackman.cfg file.


----------



## tivo4ever

I'm not familar with this server to know what the command is to stop it.
That's why I prefer using hackman to stop/start things...
I guess I'd prefer tivowebplus directory, but here again I'll defer to you on that.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, but is tyhttpd found at /var/hack/mfs/tyhttpd? If not, where did you put it? This can all be adjusted in hackman.cfg, but we might as well get it right to begin with.


----------



## tivo4ever

I picked it up in a zip file out of mfsstreamweb98b(from that other forum).
I put it in the tivowebplus directory. I'll move it to /var/hack/mfs/tyhttpd
in the interest of keeping it 'clean' if that's your preference.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I just downloaded mfsstreamweb and read the readme file. It would make sense to follow their directions and look for tyhttpd in the /modules directory.

But I also looked to see what it does -- if you're looking to stream files from the TiVo using a web interface, TivoWebPlus does that very nicely -- I use it all the time. Also, and this is speculation, TWP is using more advanced techniques -- mfsstreamweb is over two years old, which makes it ancient in TiVo hacking. But we're treading into "forbidden" territory.

Do you still want me to proceed?


----------



## tivo4ever

Sorry, I didn't get notified that you had made another append.
Hold off on the change. You are probably correct. Let me look at other 'options'
My head starts spinning as there are soo many hacks....thanks for the listen


----------



## Francesco

Great add-on, PortlandPaw!

OK, I'm on the right track. I have one of those big BG Micro VFDs attached to my S|1 DTiVo, and I run demark's vfd.tcl with it. I have managed to get it set up as pid 14, and it shows up. Clicking the start button does indeed start vfd.tcl and the display fires up! However, the button does not change to "stop" and I can find nowhere to change this in the itcl. I did add _14 {exec /bin/bash -c "$vfdpathname -stop"}_ to the shutdown commands, but I'm not entirely sure which command actually stops this script... still, the button stays green.

Thanks,


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you for the good words. Is this a popular hack? Maybe I should just add it into the package. In the meantime, if you would PM me your version of hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg, I'll figure it out.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Francesco, I checked the files you sent me, and you've done all the right things. Hackman does a "ps x" (actually, something very similar) to read what processes are currently running on the TiVo. The only thing I can think of is that either vfd.tcl runs but doesn't stay resident, or you have the wrong identifier defined in the "set applist" section of hackman.itcl.

With vfd running (give it a couple minutes after it starts), do "ps x" from telnet and see what a suitable identifier would be.

If vfd is not running, I would have to do some major surgery as was suggested for cachecard support. A better idea would be to make a new (#15) entry that would call "exec /bin/bash -c "$vfdpathname -stop"

The "stop" and "go" buttons would be meaningless, but you would have the functionality you want (I hope!)


----------



## PortlandPaw

I looked at demark's original posting of this script and found this:

_It's been running on mine for the past month or so. The only caveat is that you cannot just kill the process if you want to stop or restart it -- there is a good chance that your tivo will reboot. Therefore, you have to "touch /tmp/vfd.stop" and wait for it to exit normally. Remove /tmp/vfd.stop and then you can restart the script._

So where did your "-stop" command come from? Unless there's been some update to the script that provides a graceful exit, I'm afraid hackman won't be able to handle the hands-on shut-down process.


----------



## Francesco

LOL! OK, thanks. Just a guess from someone trying to logically decipher a language that is 100% foreign to him (tcl)! At least I found all the right things to do! Hehehe... Now on to figuring out why I can't get TiVoweb Plus to install.


----------



## Fofer

Wow, this is a cool add-on indeed. Thanks PortlandPaw for all the great work, and sharing it with us!

Is there anyway to get this to work with the newer EndPadPlus instead? Simply changing the path in the .cfg file didn't work for me.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks for the good words. Could you point me to EndPadPlus and I'll take a look at it?


----------



## Fofer

It's over at the "other" forum, I don't think a link would work here. 
But if you Google for "endpadplus" it's the first link that comes up.



> EndPadPlus * for all your soft padding needs
> ==========================================
> 
> Adds padding at the start and end of every program as long as it does not
> conflict with another recording.
> 
> This script was derived from sanderton's EndPad 1.3.3. The most notable
> improvement is the addition of DirecTiVo Dual Tuner support. Other
> refinements include modularization of code, improved command line handling,
> improved and verbose logging, suggestion equalization, and more.
> 
> Thanks to sanderton for allowing me to start from his existing code and
> to splitsec for helping during the debugging process. Some thanks from the
> original EndPad include Dibblah and ccwf for suggestions and refinements and
> LJ for log rotation code. Additionally, some portions of the new code were
> based upon code taken from TivoWebPlus, which is a collaborative effort.
> 
> Latest release: 1.1.1
> Release timestamp: July 22, 2004 @ 11:00pm CST
> 
> =======================================
> Latest improvements/fixes:
> -- Daylight Savings status report on startup fixed
> -- added error recovery code in case of channel fsid changes
> -- Daylight Savings Time is now processed for each timestamp instead of only when the script is started
> 
> =======================================
> Features:
> -- user-defined start and end padding
> -- dual tuner DirecTiVo support
> -- optional suggestion equalization
> 
> Compatibility:
> -- Series 1 and 2
> -- TiVo and DirecTiVo
> -- USA and UK
> -- All software versions


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Fofer

Thanks for checking into that, PortlandPaw. 

How about using HackMan to be able to remount root read/writeable and then change it back to read-only? I know there are lots of other shortcuts (I'm currently using the remount.itcl TivoWeb module) but it seems like it would "belong" best in HackMan.


----------



## Porterx

> _Originally posted by Fofer _
> *Thanks for checking into that, PortlandPaw.
> 
> How about using HackMan to be able to remount root read/writeable and then change it back to read-only? I know there are lots of other shortcuts (I'm currently using the remount.itcl TivoWeb module) but it seems like it would "belong" best in HackMan. *


Wow, great idea.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I can do this very easily -- already being done to edit rc.sysinit -- but setting the file system to read/write can be dangerous if left in the read/write mode. Is this too risky for inclusion in hackman? Or should we take the route of "personal responsibility?"

Over the next few days, I'll try to add support for EndPadPlus and release an update that will include support for a couple of other hacks not included in the original release.

And I'll add remount support if you don't think it's too risky.


----------



## Fofer

I like the route of "personal responsibility." Anyone sophisticated enough to be installing HackMan should already be aware of these risks anyway. As mentioned above, I use remount.itcl and its a great lil' shortcut.

Is there a way for HackMan to be state-sensitive? For example, when the file system is in read/write mode, there's some indication, and when it's back in read-only mode, you can visually tell?

(I'm thinking red light/green light, or perhaps an icon of a combination lock, open or closed.)

Something like that would make it the most elegant remounting method, IMHO.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know of a simple way to read the read/write state. I would just set the mount to ro when hackman starts (which will probably not be necessay, but establishes the state for certain), set the control to "start" (rw), and then toggle accordingly.


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, that's cool too


----------



## Francesco

Ah. That would certainly explain why "Endpad" has never worked for me. I just assumed "Plus" was a logical extension of sanderton's original, and installed it instead...


----------



## Porterx

You could do it like steve jenkings guide does the read/write and read only. When hackman is closed, it automatically sets the system back to read only.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Good idea, but I don't know of any exit code that is automatically called when a module is exited. Control just jumps from module to module. I plan on putting this control on the "danger" page, so people can choose to not display it if they want to play it safe.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Version 1.1 update includes support for EndPadPlus, elseed, and ccxstream as well as ability to set permissions for the TiVo root directory to read/write and back to read-only.


----------



## Fofer

Awesome, great work PortlandPaw!

When I try to use HackMan to edit the hackman.cfg file (specifically to edit the password) however, I get this:
"error copying "./modules/hackman.cfg" to "./modules/hackman.cfg.old": read-only file system"

Even if I just go in to read the hackman.cfg file and make no changes, but click "Save," I get that error when I'm done.


Also, when I toggle to read/write and back to read only, there is an intermediary page that says "OK/Cancel" or just "OK" that seems to serve no purpose... there's no other text. 


But EndPadPlus control seems to be working great!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I can't seem to replicate these problems...all works fine here. Try another download/install, and I'll do the same here -- must be a file corruption issue.

Another thought -- what model/software are you running? Maybe /var has to be explicitly made r/w. I'm setting / to r-o when hackman starts.


----------



## Fofer

I'll try again. I am running OS 4.0 (Superpatch) on an HDVR2. All of my add-on software is in /hack.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by Fofer _
> *All of my add-on software is in /hack. *


I think maybe that's the problem. TiVo software locks down all the directories but /var. That might include your /hack. Did the problem with writing to the .cfg file exist in the last edition of hackman?

Typically, people keep their hacks in /var/hack to get around this problem.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I think maybe that's the problem. TiVo software locks down all the directories but /var. That might include your /hack. Did the problem with writing to the .cfg file exist in the last edition of hackman?
> *


No it didn't.



> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *
> Typically, people keep their hacks in /var/hack to get around this problem. *


I used to as well, in my previous DirecTiVo. But then one day the contents of var/hack were cleared out:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=178966

so I thought I'd put them elsewhere this time around.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, I did a little experimentation and by setting the root directory to be read-only, your /hack directory is also ro. I'm doing this when hackman loads, and that's why your edits are failing. So maybe I should add a variable to the .cfg file that allows for alternate locations for hacks, such as /hack. Then when I lock down the root directory, I can open up /hack. I'll work on that.

As to the other problem with the OK/Cancel screens, I have no clue at this point.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *OK, I did a little experimentation and by setting the root directory to be read-only, your /hack directory is also ro. I'm doing this when hackman loads, and that's why your edits are failing. So maybe I should add a variable to the .cfg file that allows for alternate locations for hacks, such as /hack. Then when I lock down the root directory, I can open up /hack. I'll work on that.*


That would be great. As I mentioned earlier, this wasn't an issue with the previous version (I was able to edit both tivoweb.cf and hackman.cfg before on the same hacked box.) Yet with the new version, this glitch happens for me whether or not I even use the new RW/RO toggle at all. I understand that merely loading HackMan sets the dir to RO automatically. I guess the new variable would help out.

Take your time and I'll be happy to test v1.2 immediately when its ready. :up:



> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *
> As to the other problem with the OK/Cancel screens, I have no clue at this point. *


I'll check this out some more... it doesn't seem to impair any functionality, it's just a strange UI thing to have to click "OK" twice.

If you'd like me to open my box for outside access so you can check it out and see the behavior I am talking about, feel free to PM me and I can arrange that as well.

And thanks for all your great work on this, we all appreciate it.


----------



## Porterx

I just wanted to say thank you for a great hack. I love it, especially being able to edit inside hackman. Again, thanks.

Porter


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fofer, I'm trying to figure out why hackman editing worked before. Did you have the root directory set as read/write? If not, what did you do to /hack to allow access to it?



> _Originally posted by Fofer _
> *Also, when I toggle to read/write and back to read only, there is an intermediary page that says "OK/Cancel" or just "OK" that seems to serve no purpose... there's no other text. *


Are you sure there's no other text? That's what's confusing me. One page consists of:

Are you sure you want to do this?...
You'll risk corrupting your files in the event of a disk malfunction.
OK
Cancel

And the other page has:
Now setting the root directory permissions to read/write (dangerous!)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: It is dangerous to leave your TiVo file system with read/write permissions.
Be sure to return permissions to read-only when you're finished!
You have been duly warned! 
OK

The page for returning to read-only says:
Now setting the root directory permissions to read only (safe)
OK

I don't know how only parts of those pages (the controls) could be displayed without the rest. Maybe I will have to see your box working over the 'net.

And Fofer and Porterx, thank you both for the kind words. It will be a few days before I can get back to the permissions question, but I think its a valid point.


----------



## Fofer

Well I figured out the second part of the puzzle... I am using the schedule theme... it is the most elegant and understated IMHO, with light colors and easy on the eye. (all of the others were so glaring and obnoxious to my eye.) So the text you quoted didn't appear. When I switched to another theme the text was visible again.

As far as what I did before to /hack, I did nothing different. It's a relatively new box to me, recently hacked, but the previous HackMan worked fine to edit text but the new version doesn't. Nothing else has changed on this machine (or how I access it) whatsoever.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I should have thought of the theme possibility. Now I can sleep tonight. 

But do you run your box with the root directory in read/write? I'm trying to figure out how /hack would be accessible otherwise.


----------



## Fofer

On this particular HDVR2 I am using a pre-hacked image so I will have to check out the rc.sysinit file to see how it's configured. I am not sure if the root directory starts in read/write or not. Hopefully I'll be able to make heads or tails of it...

But I do know that before I can make any changes I have to do the remount R/W ... and then always remember to remount R/O when I am done.


----------



## stevehaley

Firstly great module - saved my life on more than one occasion.
But
I suddenly notice that your example screen had an FTP button and mine didnt. If this has the capability to restart the ftp service that would be great. Did a bit more investigation and found that my tivoftpd is installed in /sbin. 
Do i simply change the line in the cfg file for ftp
from set ftppathname "/var/hack/bin/tivoftpd"
to set ftppathname "/sbin/tivoftpd"

rgds
Stephen


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Mine is also in /sbin and that's all I did. It's very handy when FTP crashes!


----------



## Fozzie

Portland Paw,

Any chance you could add the ability to edit another Tivoweb module's config file? The module is 'whatson.itcl' and it has a text file called 'favchan' which is located in '/var/hack'. The file is used to list channel numbers that are designated as Top Favourites.

The thread is here but more info on LJ's site here.

Many thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's already there.

By the way, this is one of the easier things to modify in hackman. To add a file the way Fozzie wants, just follow these steps:
1. In hackman.cfg, add the full pathname of the file to the list of "set filexx 'pathname'"
2. Find the following line in hackman.itcl:
set filelist "$file2 $file3 $file4 $file5 $file6 $file7 $file8 $file9 $file10 $file11 $file12 $file13 $file14 Other"
3. Add $filexx to the end of the list, before "other"

These instructions will be added to the next release of hackman.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *It's already there.*


So it is! How stupid do I feel? 

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Not to worry. I had to look at it and check to see if my memory was accurate!


----------



## philhu

Hey

This is a great module!

What are 'Resources', why would I want to stop or start them?

Also, does anyone have a link to 'autospace'?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you. Starting resources lists all the resources that can be edited with TivoWeb's Resource Editor. That button doesn't really work to start or stop hacks like the other ones -- it just displays the resources.

A search of this thread quickly brought up autospace .


----------



## philhu

Thanks

I did a search, only saw items referencing autospace. Thanks for the link.

The resource stuff is very cool.

Now I have something new to play [email protected]


----------



## PortlandPaw

A minor update Version 1.2.1 improves the remount function by adding an automatic detection routine and makes default read-only mounting optional. Users who have their hacks in a directory other than /var/* may want to override the default read-only which hackman sets when it loads. Updaters should install both hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg.


----------



## crow

Here's my error.. I just Sleepered my TiVo and DLd the latest version of TiVoWebPlus as well as Hackman.. what am I missing?

tivo:/usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules$ chmod 755 hackman.itcl
tivo:/usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules$ hackman.itcl
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: /tv/sendkey.tcl: No such file or directory
./hackman.itcl: /modules/hackman.cfg: No such file or directory
./hackman.itcl: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
./hackman.itcl: line 32: ` }'


----------



## Fozzie

You shouldn't be running hackman.itcl. It's a module for Tivoweb/Tivowebplus.


----------



## crow

well, I copied the cfg file and the itcl file to the modules dir and the images to their location and I get nothing.. As I say, what am I missing?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm betting you're trying to do all this without the benefit of assistance from the README file -- that's what I wrote if for and it's included in both .html and .txt format for your reading pleasure and technical edification.


----------



## crow

mk, currently running TivoWebPlus 1.0 from http://tivo.fp2000.org/twp/. .

I actually had the README open under my FTP and Telnet windows. I extract the files into a temp directory on my PC and then FTP them to their respective locations on the tivo. I then restart TivoWebPlus and get nothing new..

I just removed Tivoweb altogether and am redoing the whole thing since Sleeper put the initial install on there.

[EDIT] That seemed to do the trick, the Hackmanger now shows up.. I guess there were remnants of the old tivoweb software from Sleeper.. 
Looks like a great addition, Thanks.

[/EDIT]


----------



## PortlandPaw

I apologize for the snide comment -- enjoy!


----------



## SeanC

Hey PP,

As always, great work . I updated to the new version of HM last night with no problems but as I was doing it I had a thought. Because of Dailymail crashing every 1-2 weeks I have to do a reboot, then re-enable the 30 second skip. I have often wished to have a more automatic method of enabling this code. I went into hackman.itcl and edited/added these lines:

puts $chan [html_link "/password;" "August, 2004
"]
puts $chan [html_link "/sendkey/select/play/select/3/0/select;" "Dis/Enable 30 second skip"]

This is a kludge at best but it was a nice simple area to stick my one line of html. Also it only works about half the time. I'm guessing that the code gets sent to the Tivo too fast and a kepress gets missed. Clicking on the link 2-3 times works though. Any idea if there is a way to add pauses in the URL?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know about pauses, but you could try looking at the sendkeypress code that I use to shut down TCS -- it's in hackman.itcl, as well. I don't have it in front of me, so I don't remember precisely...look for something like {SendKey "num9" SendKey "num9" SendKey "clear"}.

You might try experimenting with this control. If it works, let me know and I'll hard code it into a new section. Maybe some kind of "user definable" section.

Let me know how it works!

p.s. I've been thinking about doing something similar to enable backdoors and other features...maybe this is the spark I need to make that happen.


----------



## Carlton Bale

I think auto-enabling the 30-second skip would be an excellent addition! I believe you need to be watching a pre-recorded show to get the key sequence to work? I have a macro on my Pronto remote that works well to guarantee that a recorded show is being played when the 30-second skip is activated. There is the key press sequence (with explanations):

Live TV (known starting point)
Tivo button (menu)
Tivo button (now playing)
Down (to make sure an in-progress recording isn't selected)
Down (same as above for dual tuner directivo)
Play (plays show)
Select
Play
Select
3
0
Select (enable 30 second skip)
Tivo button (back to main menu)

Not sure if sendkey would require this same sequence. I do have to put some pauses in the macro because Tivo is a little slow switching screens.

Since I usually don't know that my tivo had rebooted, I always accidentally skip to the end of the show after a power outage (usually once a week here.) It would be great to automatically enable this feature on boot.


----------



## SeanC

Grrrrrrrrrr

Well on investigation I found that SendKey is the way to go but I've run into some consistency issues.

When using this line:

exec /var/hack/scripts/SendKey tivo tivo select select select play select 3 0 select livetv

It will start playing whatever is listed in the now playing list but it won't execute the S P S 30 S. If on the other hand I use :

exec /var/hack/scripts/SendKey select play select 3 0 select livetv

It works but you have to make sure that you are watching something. It even works while watching live tv as the final livetv stops the tivo from changing to channel 30. This is annoying however because I would like to have code that works no matter what state the Tivo is in.

I have also been trying to create one for backdoors and have run into a similar issue but worse in that I can't get the code to work at all.

This code:

exec /var/hack/scripts/SendKey tivo 4 select 3 left up left select 0 select down select right select thumbsup livetv

Stops at the first left. What happens is after the number 3 keypress the "cursor" (don't know what to call it) jumps over to highlight a program called 30-Minute Meals. The left command and all subsequent commands do not execute.


----------



## SeanC

Success!

I went back to the beginning and started over from scratch. I found an old thread at the other board where they had already conquered this problem. From there I got these scripts:

SendKey
--------------------------------------
#!/tvbin/tivosh

source $tcl_library/tv/log.tcl
source $tcl_library/tv/sendkey.tcl

foreach k $argv {
SendKey $k
}

--------------------------------------

SPS30S (my name)
--------------------------------------
#!/bin/bash

#SendKey select play select 3 0 select
SendKey tivo tivo 
sleep 5
SendKey play 
sleep 2
SendKey select play select 3 0 select livetv
--------------------------------------

backdoors
--------------------------------------
#!/bin/bash
#Enable Backdoors
SendKey tivo 4 select 3 
sleep 2
SendKey left up left select 0 select down select right select thumbsup livetv

---------------------------------------


In my previous iteration the 30 sec and backdoor scripts I had them running under /tvbin/tivosh, the scripts at the other forum were executing in /bin/bash. I have no idea what difference that makes but it really helped.

One other thing I did, I put my scripts directory in the path to make it easier to execute SendKey. Also note that the pauses in backdoors and SPS30S are critical. In fact if you have a lot of programs in Now Playing you may need to make the pause bigger than 5.


----------



## Fozzie

Doesn't need to be a pre-recorded programme to work. Mine is simply "livetv select play select 3 0 select tivo"

Complete script is:

#!/tvbin/tivosh
source $tcl_library/tv/sendkey.tcl
set verboseSendKeyG 0
after [expr 95 * 1000]
set seq [ list livetv select play select 3 0 select tivo]
foreach key $seq {
SendKey $key
}

This script has been floating around for a while now


----------



## PortlandPaw

fozzie, iguru42 and Carlton Bale (!), you've inspired me! I'm going to start working on a new hackman segment next week. Without getting too carried away, what do you think the most popular scripts would be?
1. 30-second skip
2. Back door
3. ?
4. ?


----------



## SeanC

LOL

awesome 

I LOL because I was looking at the list myself to see what other scripts I would be interested in and came up with....... none.... Well none that I'm really interested in, there was only one other that was vaguely interesting, enabling sort on the Now Playing list on SA3.0.


----------



## Fofer

How about "Sort" in Now Playing (Slow, Zero, Record, ThumbsUp)?


----------



## Carlton Bale

Yes, I agree with the list.

1. 30 Second Skip
2. Sort in the now playing list (3.0 Directivos)
3. Backdoor enable

For the Sorting the now playing list, I prefer to sort by alphabetically by name, so the entire key sequence would be:

Live TV (known starting point)
Tivo (menu)
Tivo (now playing)
Slow
Zero
Record
ThumbsUp (enables sorting)
3 (causes list to be sorted alphabetically)
LiveTv (end)

The three options for sort are 1 (normal), 2 (by expiration date), and 3 (alphabetically). All could be options, but I think the third is by far the most useful.

PortlandPaw, thanks for all of your efforts!


----------



## Fofer

I have recently installed a new version of YAC Caller ID for Series 2 machines (with a newly engineered OSD system, thanks to Xybyre.) It works great.

Quick question about the the YACID button in HackMan, though. I am able to use it to STOP but not to START.

I am starting it manually now by going into Terminal and changing to the /var/hack/bin directory, and then using this command:

./yac -t 10 &

(The -t 10 part just tells it to leave the display up for 10 seconds.)

If on the other hand I try to start it by just using:
./var/hack/bin/yac &
It says "osd: command not found"

I have to switch to the directory first and then execute the command.
This is probably why I can't get HackMan to start it up either. Any tips?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Try editing the hackman.cfg file so that the line that reads
set 3 "exec $yacpathname &" reflects your new setup (I think it needs the -t):
set 3 "exec $yacpathname -t 10 &"
Please let me know if this works.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Try editing the hackman.cfg file so that the line that reads
> set 3 "exec $yacpathname &" reflects your new setup (I think it needs the -t):
> set 3 "exec $yacpathname -t 10 &"
> Please let me know if this works. *


It does not; that was the first thing I tried when troubleshooting. With or without the -t variable set, I can only start YAC reliably by first switching to the /var/hack/bin directory and then executing it. 
I think that's the only way it can use the osd library that it depends on.

In other words, even if I manually type in Terminal:
./var/hack/bin/yac -t 10 &
...it doesn't work, and I get the error "osd: command not found"
If I can't launch it manually that way, then HackMan wouldn't be able do it either, right?

I have to switch to the directory first. Can HackMan handle that command? When I launch it that way, it works great.

(Hopefully this makes sense, as hacking TiVo is my first real exposure to *nix commands.)


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, try this:

set 3 {exec /bin/bash -c "cd /var/hack/bin"
exec $yacpathname -t 10 &}


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *OK, try this:
> 
> set 3 {exec /bin/bash -c "cd /var/hack/bin"
> exec $yacpathname -t 10 &} *


Okay, after stopping the YAC process with HackMan, I pasted the above in place of: 
set 3 "exec $yacpathname &"

...saved it, and did a Quick Reload of TiVoWebPlus. I then tried starting YAC with HackMan but it didn't appear to do anything. I then tried to start it manually in Terminal, and got this error:

"error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file: No such file or directory"

(That's the first I'd seen of that error.)

Then I went back to the ReadMe, saw the reminder to make sure LD_LIBRARY_PATH contains /var/hack/lib:
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/hack/lib

Even though I invoked this command when I first installed, I invoked it again. And now I'm able to start YAC manually via the Terminal again. But still not with HackMan.


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is puzzling...I think the /var/hack/lib stuff was an issue separate from hackman.

But I had a thought...I didn't really recreate how you started from the bash prompt. Try this:

set 3 {exec /bin/bash -c "cd /var/hack/bin"
exec yac -t 10 &}

I hope that does the trick!


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *
> set 3 {exec /bin/bash -c "cd /var/hack/bin"
> exec yac -t 10 &}
> 
> I hope that does the trick! *


Copy-and-pasted that in exactly and now HackMan gives this error when I try to start YAC:

couldn't execute "yac": no such file or directory


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's an experimental version that adds a few back door functions to hackman. Even though there are readme files included in the zip, they haven't been updated yet. Here's the Readers' Digest version:

1. A "Commands Page" button has been added. There's a new graphic for the button.
2. The page has five back door features that should be self-explanatory.
3. There are flags in the hackman.cfg file (which has to be copied to the /modules directory, along with hackman.itcl) which provide the option to run four of the scripts on boot (enable 30-second skip, etc.), assuming that TivoWeb is being loaded on boot. As was found in Fozzie's script, there's a two minute (or more) delay after booting before things start to happen. Be patient, as some of the screens have as much as a 12 second delay to allow the TiVo to keep up with the script. However you are starting TivoWeb, you should make it the last in your startup sequence.

So I need your help to make this as universal as possible. I noted that the keys to enable backdoors that iguru42 listed did not correspond to the keys that work on my Phillips HDR-112 Series 1 TiVo running version 3.0-01-1-000 software.

So please check these on your machines and report back what modifications you have to make to get them running on your box. Don't forget to specify model and software. I don't want a whole lot of "it doesn't work on my TiVo!" complaints.

One word of caution: The last two items open up what may the Pandora's Box of the Node Navigator. So I suggest you check out the keypresses you need to do these things, and then check them against the commands listed in hackman.itcl.

I appreciate everyone's help in adding to hackman's functionality.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by Fofer _
> *If on the other hand I try to start it by just using:
> ./var/hack/bin/yac &
> It says "osd: command not found" *


Where are the osd files? I would check to see that the path to the osd's is included in your boot path statement (rc.sysinit). You'll have to reboot after adding the path, if that's the case.


----------



## SeanC

Hmmmm weird that they would be different. I have a Philips HDR310 on 3.0. I thought the codes went by Tivo software version in which case we have the same. 

YAY! I downloaded first!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I hope you're not the one who downloaded my first effort a couple of hours ago! That one didn't work...this one (uploaded about 15 minutes ago) does...I hope!

Let me know what you think.


----------



## SeanC

I got the one from 15 minutes ago. 

I quickly looked inside hackmanager but I don't have time to try to adjust it now. I'll give that a shot Wed, though I suspect you'll have the kinks ironed out before then. 

I did not test doubling the overshoot value as I have no interest and I wasn't sure if redoing it would revert to original settings.

Backdoors is not working. Here is my Backdoor script that I have:

SendKey tivo 4 select 3 
sleep 3
SendKey left up left select 0 select down select right select thumbsup livetv

I have 100% success with this the sleep 3 is key before that first left command.

Sorting and 30 second skip work perfectly.


----------



## SeanC

Oh yeah and I noticed you were enabling 30 second skip from Now Playing. I had it in live tv with:

SendKey livetv 
sleep 1
SendKey clear select play select 3 0 select livetv clear

It works faster and that last livetv stops the cable box from changing channel.


----------



## PortlandPaw

All five functions work perfectly on my box, so I'll wait until you've had some time to experiment. I, too, thought the software version was consistent, but maybe there are other factors at work.

In Backdoors, I'm using the tcl command "after" followed by the number of milliseconds, as I saw the problem you referred to. I don't understand why the sendkey patterns are so different.

Despite the claims in the TiVo hacking literature, overshoot will reset upon reboot, which is why I included it. Advance Wishlists will retain its value, but it's such a valuable feature, I thought I'd make it easy for people to activate it.

I'll play around some more with your 30-sec code -- I wish I could remember why I did it that way. I know I had a reason. EDIT -- it came back to me when I tried it again -- it didn't work! There's something different between our machines. The key sequence works from the remote but not from code.

I have a brother-in-law who lives in Franklin...do you know Glenn Ross or his son Christopher?


----------



## SeanC

I have backdoors and 30 second skip working here is my code:

1 {set seq "livetv tivo 4 select 3"
hacksendkey $seq
after 5000
set seq "left up left select 0 select down select right select thumbsup livetv clear"
hacksendkey $seq
}
2 {set seq "livetv clear"
hacksendkey $seq
after 500
set seq "select play select 3 0 select livetv clear"
hacksendkey $seq
}


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I have a brother-in-law who lives in Franklin...do you know Glenn Ross or his son Christopher? *


Oh wow, that is weird, but nope. I actually just moved to Franklin this is my first year as resident and property owner. I grew up in Millis (2 towns over), I went to college at USM in Portland. Then before I bought my condo I kicked around Mass; Millis, Foxboro, East Bridgewater, Hyde Park, and finally Franklin. Moving sucks and I really hated doing it every year, hence the impetus to buy a place of my own.

Random question: What is the opposite of chmod 755? I accidently made all the files in my /var/hack directory executable.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Well, I got 30-second going with this:
2 {set seq "livetv clear select play select 3 0 select livetv clear"
sendkeydelayed $seq
}

proc sendkeydelayed {seq} {
foreach key $seq {
after 250
SendKey $key
}
}

But I can't get your key sequence for Backdoors to work at all -- when I walk through it from the remote, it's not even close! After I do the "livetv tivo 4 select 3" the cursor is on the "A" -- moving it to the left takes it back to "All Programs." Even if I got that space in correctly, when I hit "3" I'm taken to the program list (something called 3 Strikes -- makes me wonder what would happen if nothing started w/"3"), so I've got to move left before I can punch in the "0." From there it's OK.

Does this mean that we have to ask each user to determine their personal key sequence?

We're in the process of moving for the last time. It sucks, but at least I can set up the house the way I want it with a heavy investment in coax and RG6 cable.


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *But I can't get your key sequence for Backdoors to work at all -- when I walk through it from the remote, it's not even close! After I do the "livetv tivo 4 select 3" the cursor is on the "A" -- moving it to the left takes it back to "All Programs." Even if I got that space in correctly, when I hit "3" I'm taken to the program list (something called 3 Strikes -- makes me wonder what would happen if nothing started w/"3"), so I've got to move left before I can punch in the "0." From there it's OK.
> 
> Does this mean that we have to ask each user to determine their personal key sequence?
> 
> We're in the process of moving for the last time. It sucks, but at least I can set up the house the way I want it with a heavy investment in coax and RG6 cable. *


I KNOW WHY!

The solution to this puzzle is when you mention "the cursor is on the "A"". In my list of programs I have a show called 30-something something, so the cursor gets pulled over there and I have to bring it back with left. Obviously this is a concern for consistancy. Depending on whether or not there is a show with the digit 3 at the begining of your list this will affect how the code get entered.

[Edit]

hmmmm ok I just finished reading your entire post and now I'm puzzled. We both have shows that start with a 3, but in your case after you hit 3 you are on the A, but I'm on my 30- show.

Let me ask you this, do you have more than one show that starts 3? That would explain the cursor not jumping over. If this guess is right it means there has to be specific code for people who have no or multiple shows that start with the digit 3, and people who only have one show that starts with 3.

In fact now I'm sure my case proves the point. If you only have one show in the program list that starts with a 3 you will have to use my code. Grrrr this sucks because that could change at anytime for anybody.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I, too, have shows starting with "3." That's the confusing part ... on my machine, it doesn't get pulled to the right until I hit the space. If I understand you correctly, yours gets pulled over when you hit the "3."

I think I got it -- my show beginning with three is literally "3" followed by the space. So mine jumps after yours does.

This is going to take some work -- the program list will change and the script will break.

p.s. We must go to the same barber, too.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Maybe the solution is two menu items -- one for "3 " and all others. I think mine is the special (and rare) case. I don't think it would be worth trying to read the MFS to find out what the real case is.

I'm going to bed and let the Red Sox lull me to sleep.


----------



## SeanC

We are both special and rare. 

I think these are the only 3 situations that need to be worried about.

There is only one program that starts with the digit 3: cursor jumps on input of 3.

There is only one program that starts with 3 and space: cursor jumps on the input of space.

There are no programs or there are multiple programs that start with 3 and 3 space: cursor never jumps.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I don't think it would be worth trying to read the MFS to find out what the real case is.*


While listening to the Sox win again, I decided I'd give it a try. Stay tuned.


----------



## Porterx

Portland Paw,

Can autospace be added to Hackman? I ask because, 2 or 3 times a week, autospace stops working and I have to reboot the tivo. Maybe, instead of stop/start, it could be reload.

Also, in regards to endpadplus, I have what may or may not be a problem. When I originally installed autospace, I set it to pad 1 min before and 1 min after. When I installed the newer version of hackman, your endpadplus defaults were 1 min before and 2 mins after. I liked this better so I started using it. Now, when I reboot the tivo, endpadplus defaults back to 1 min before and 1 min after. I have to stop/start endpadplus in Hackman to get endpadplus back to your defaults. Is this something you'd be interested in fixing?

Thank you,
Porter

P.S. I'm really looking forward to using the new version of Hackman that includes 30 sec skip and sort on bootup. I'm confused by the above posts about it. I have the same tivo/software that you have. Please advise when you've got it nailed. I d/l'ed files for 30 sec skip and sort from the other place that alter tivoapp but I'm skittish about using them considering my hacking level.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Autospace is already in hackman. Please check that the paths match between the hackman.cfg file and where it is on your box.

The problem with endpadplus is not hackman, but rather how you're starting endpadplus on boot. Use hackman to edit whatever file you're using to start endpadplus to specify the -1 and +2 settings you prefer.

I agree about modifying tivoapp -- I chowdered my machine up good the last time I tried that and vowed I'd leave it alone after that.

I hope we can solve the backdoor problem. 30 sec skip and sort are OK, but there are some challenges w/backdoor. It's kind of like building a macro where the elements aren't constant.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by Porterx _
> *Can autospace be added to Hackman? I ask because, 2 or 3 times a week, autospace stops working and I have to reboot the tivo. Maybe, instead of stop/start, it could be reload.*


It already is! (I asked the same question a couple of pages back - I hadn't noticed that I hadn't edited Hackmanager's config file to point to where I had installed autospace!).

You're looking for a line like:

set autospacepathname "/var/hack/autospace.tcl"

Make sure it reperesents where your autospace.tcl is located


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I hope we can solve the backdoor problem. 30 sec skip and sort are OK, but there are some challenges w/backdoor. It's kind of like building a macro where the elements aren't constant. *


I've been thinking about this. What would solve the problem is if there is a key we can press that would put the cursor on the ouija board in a specific and predictable way. I don't think there is, but I haven't really looked for one yet. When I was having a problem with the cursor jumping over to the program list I did notice that most keypresses were ignored except for right and left (select probably works too).

That's what I plan on looking for tomorrow. I won't have anytime today as after work I'm headed up to your neck of the woods PP, dropping by a friends place in Portland.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm planning on using the search module to check the programs that might come up on the "Search By Title" screen, but they don't match!

On the Search By Title screen, one program that starts with 3{space} comes up, but in search, there are several. And the details don't match, either. Search By Title says 3 Strikes is going to show on Sepember 17; search says none of the several 3{space} programs are scheduled to air. Now I get a [can't read "cache_sp_moddate"] error, so maybe I caught it in mid-index or something.

I'll keep plugging at it.


----------



## JFH108

I had my SVR2000 running Tivoweb on a TurboNet card. Installed the HackMan module. Everything was working fine. Wanted to try out the "reboot" feature. Pressed the button. The unit went to the "Your recorder is starting up. Please wait a moment..." screen - and never came back.

Now, the unit won't do anything. I've unplugged it and left it unplugged for hours. Plug it back in, and the same screen appears. Nothing else. The unit seems to be completely dead.

The ONLY thing I did was press the REBOOT button from the Hackman module.

Anybody got a clue?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune. Hackman, however, must plead "not guilty." All he does is execute either the reboot or restart program native to your TiVo. I'm afraid you're going to have to follow the various de-bugging threads here and on the other forum. If you still have telnet access, I'd start with mfsassert -please.

Good luck!


----------



## JFH108

I guess I can't blame you for taking that position. Can you give me some pointers in the use of mfsassert? I'm not sure where to go from this point, and I must reiterate that everything was working fine until I pressed the reboot button from hackman.

Since the system will not move past the startup screen, is it possible that I'll still have telnet access? What else to try?


----------



## Francesco

Sounds like a dead hard drive, to me.

If it never gets past "Welcome..." it likely can't even "see" the hard drive. With luck, maybe one of the cables worked its way loose; check both the IDE (at both ends if you can) and power cable. If that's not it, I wouldn't be surprised to find a dead A drive. That happenned to me when TiVo sent the C1 upgrade, just the death blow to an already-dying drive.


----------



## JFH108

Here's what I know:

1) hard drive was working when I pressed the "reboot" button - then suddenly stopped working on reboot - not likely, but just in case...

2) removed the hard drive and inserted it into my pc - booted the MFS tools and searched through the drive - no problems

3) place the hard drive back into the TiVo unit - same result as before


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by JFH108 _
> *...I must reiterate that everything was working fine until I pressed the reboot button from hackman.*


And everything was fine with mine until the electrician cut power to the family room. You can't blame the straw when the camel's back was weak!


----------



## Fozzie

This is often caused when people make bad edits of rc.sysinit  The problems only show up next time Tivo is rebooted, which could be weeks, months even!

Installing a tivoweb module really is unlikely to stop Tivo from booting.


----------



## JFH108

Ok, so if it was not caused by installing the tivoweb module, and was caused by a bad edit to rc.sysinit, what can be done now?

I tried replacing the rc.sysinit with the backup file (by connecting the disk to a spare pc) - same result. Then I tried using InstantCake to create a fresh TiVo image on a brand new disk - same result.

What next?


----------



## Francesco

A new image on a new drive? And it still stops at "Welcome..." right? To me that sounds like a bad (or no) IDE connection, or the jumper is set wrong.


----------



## JFH108

In the extraordinary Yogic text called the 'Yoga Vashishta', written several thousand years ago, the story is told of the crow and the coconut....... 

A crow alights on a coconut tree and at the very same moment, by chance, a ripe coconut falls. These two unrelated events seem to be related in time and space, though in fact there is no causal relation. A man sitting under the tree would think 'it is because of the crow that I am now eating this wonderfully ripe coconut.'

1) The failure to reboot was caused by editing rc.sysinit on a pc. Rolling back to a prior version of this file enabled the system to reboot.

2) It is not yet known why the system failed to boot on a new hard disk with a fresh disk image. It could be the disk, or it could be a problem with InstantCake or a combination of both.


----------



## Fozzie

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146542


----------



## heyitscory

I loved him as Lex Luthor


----------



## crow

> _Originally posted by JFH108 _
> *A crow alights on a coconut tree and at the very same moment, by chance, a ripe coconut falls. These two unrelated events seem to be related in time and space, though in fact there is no causal relation. A man sitting under the tree would think 'it is because of the crow that I am now eating this wonderfully ripe coconut.'*


Mayhaps I have a new title now... "Bringer of the almighty Coconut"


----------



## slydog75

Portland, What a great tool this is! I am having one (small) issue however.. I'm not able to get tserver to launch from within hackman.. I get the error "couldn't write file "&1": read-only file system " . I can launch tserver just fine when using the Tytools client. Also, vserver, which is in the same directory as tserver (/var/hack) works just fine through hackman.. Below is the pertinent hackman.cfg entry:

set tytoolpath "/var/hack"

Edit: Just noticed that if I set the driver to read/write that it works fine.. but I'm guessing I shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm not familiar with "set the driver to read/write" -- do you mean the root directory (mount / -o remount,rw) or something else?


----------



## slydog75

I meant to say drive and by drive yes, I meant the root directory. Also, what is the 'view daily mail' module from your screenshot?


----------



## PortlandPaw

It should work with the root directory set to read only. Did you change the start up command line in hackman.cfg? It should look like:
set 8 "exec $tytoolpath/tserver_mfs7 -s $tytoolpath/NowShowing.tcl > /dev/null 2>&1 &"

"View Daily Mail" is for the Daily Mail module available from here.

This isn't exactly a "plug-n-play" module; read the thread and figure out what will work for you.


----------



## slydog75

nope, my startup command line matches that exactly.. here is a copy of the execute string that the TyTools client actually uses:

/var/hack/tserver_mfs7 -s /var/hack/NowShowing.tcl

One thing to note.. the tserver I installed originally had a mips tag on the end of it (tserver_mfs7_mips) which wasn't working with hackman for obvious reasons so I just renamed the file to match what hackman expected.


----------



## slydog75

just noticed someting else very strange.. as I said if I set the root to rw it will launch.. if I then try to set the root back to ro without shutting down tserver I get an internal error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_toggle_remount '' ''
mount: / is busy
while executing
"exec /bin/bash -c "mount / -o remount,ro""
(procedure "action_goremount" line 10)
invoked from within
"action_goremount $chan $path $env"
(procedure "::action_toggle_remount" line 13)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I have to shut tserver back down before I can return the root to ro. Just in case it has any relevancy, I have tivowebplus installed in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by slydog75 _
> *the tserver I installed originally had a mips tag on the end of it (tserver_mfs7_mips) which wasn't working with hackman for obvious reasons so I just renamed the file to match what hackman expected. *


Could this then be actually launching the _real_ tserver_mfs7 with the unexpected results?

Try renaming tserver back to its original name and edit hackman.cfg to match, instead of the other way around.


----------



## slydog75

Nope, same results. I also just discovered I get the same error when I try to use hackman to stop/restart tivowebplus (couldn't write file "&1": read-only file system).


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm stumped. Never seen anything like that happen before. Does anybody else have any ideas what might be happening?


----------



## mike0151

I can only imagine that hackman has been installed to the root directory or somewhere off there that is not rw. Feel free to ignore this as I'm probably completely wrong. Something is certainly amiss.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I assume you've tried rebooting the machine. If that doesn't work, how about a stab in the dark:
mount /var -o remount,rw

If that works after a reboot, something is setting /var to read only. Never heard of that happening before.


----------



## slydog75

Could I have somehow made the /var mount ro?? Leave it to me to find th real stumpers! Maybe I'll try your new beta and see what happens!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Unless the r/w problem is solved, I can almost guarantee that the new beta will perform in exactly the same way!

But here's a thought...if mount /var -o remount,rw works, go ahead and put that line into the hackman.itcl file, right after the other remount,ro line...maybe that will take care of it. Doesn't exactly get to the root of the problem, but it may be an acceptable workaround.


----------



## markcous

I have a S1 DirecTivo and to use TyTools I need to start unscramble.o

IS there any plans to add control of this from Hack Manager.

I currently use the shell command window to start and stop it, but since everything else I use is just a start/stop button, it would be cool to be able to do this too!

The commands I use are:
insmod unscrable.o
rmmod unscramble

Thanks!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know why not...in what directory are those files typically found?


----------



## slydog75

Nope, that didn't work either.. at this point it's more trouble than it's worth to solve right now.. main motivation at this point is intelectual.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by markcous _
> *I currently use the shell command window to start and stop it, but since everything else I use is just a start/stop button, it would be cool to be able to do this too!*


I've been thinking about this...I don't have an S1 DirecTivo (although I do have one on order) but it always seemed to me that one would automatically start this mod on boot and let it run. Why would you want to shut it down?


----------



## slydog75

Portland after some experimenting I finally got Hackman to work with tserver.. I just removed the /dev/null 2>&1 so my execute string now looks like this:

set 8 "exec $tytoolpath/tserver_mfs7_mips -s $tytoolpath/NowShowing.tcl &"

Is there any danger in doing it this way? Could you give a quick explanation to a unix dummy what the '/dev/null 2>&1 ' tag does exactly?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I confess to being almost as much of a Linux dummy, but I'm learning. I think that removing what you did just suppresses the writing of a log file anywhere, which is OK.


----------



## zvonar

> _Originally posted by slydog75 _
> *Portland after some experimenting I finally got Hackman to work with tserver.. I just removed the /dev/null 2>&1 so my execute string now looks like this:
> 
> set 8 "exec $tytoolpath/tserver_mfs7_mips -s $tytoolpath/NowShowing.tcl &"
> 
> Is there any danger in doing it this way? Could you give a quick explanation to a unix dummy what the '/dev/null 2>&1 ' tag does exactly? *


I think you should have had " > /dev/null 2>&1" at the end of the command. The first first part "> /dev/null" redirects any standard output from the program to the null device (just a black hole). The second part 2>&1, redirects any error messages to the same place where standard output is, which in this case is the null device. So no output under any condition. This is what you would want for something running in the background. It should look like this:

set 8 "exec $tytoolpath/tserver_mfs7_mips -s $tytoolpath/NowShowing.tcl > /dev/null 2>&1 &"

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Michael_M

Back to Markcous comment about running a specific module...



> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I've been thinking about this...I don't have an S1 DirecTivo (although I do have one on order) but it always seemed to me that one would automatically start this mod on boot and let it run. Why would you want to shut it down? *


I have the need to run the same module as markcous -- in answer to your question this module only needs to be run when you are performing some specific tasks. Experience has taught is it better to turn it off when you are finished.

So hackmanager is PERFECT!!! in terms of the stop /start button

This is a great application the interface is simple and elegant

Thanks for taking the time to work on this


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK...now that I have my DirecTivo, I can more easily get that going. Look for it in the major new release of v 2.0 in a week or two.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest release of hackman may be found here.

Version 2.0.0 update includes support for xPlusz commands and backdoor codes as well as incorporating the bufferhack, KeepUpTo and TCTimout utilities. Hackman also provides protection against reboot cycling caused by corrupted guide data.

As always, comments and suggestions are welcome. Bug reports are tolerated.


----------



## Michael_M

> _Originally posted by markcous _
> *I have a S1 DirecTivo and to use TyTools I need to start unscramble.o
> 
> IS there any plans to add control of this from Hack Manager.
> 
> I currently use the shell command window to start and stop it, but since everything else I use is just a start/stop button, it would be cool to be able to do this too!
> 
> The commands I use are:
> insmod unscramble.o
> rmmod unscramble
> 
> Thanks! *


Thank-you for taking the time to release version 2.0. I wonder if you could provide some coaching in terms of adding another hack to the menu. I carefully observed w/o changing how you set up the hack for noscramble.o
in hackman.cfg -- but since I do not use this hack I didn'nt know if the structure would be the same in terms of command lines -- and I couldn't find the rmmod command -- as it appeared to me that you set up noscramble.o to just turn on.

I wanted to set up the hack "unscramble.o" which Markous refers to and use the same commands. Also as it is a little fussy sometimes you need to type in rmmod unscramble serveral times before the module unloads. For those of us that use this module Hackman would be very effective.

Thanks

Michael M


----------



## PortlandPaw

I just got my S1 DTivo and haven't had time to explore everything yet, and have only briefly tested noscramble.o. In the readme for that hack, it mentioned that the rm command has to be invoked several times before it "takes." I'll go ahead and add unscramble.o and repost it in a day or so. Maybe later tonight if I stay up to see the Red Sox.

POSTSCRIPT: Boston left them loaded in the first, but they seem to be doing OK, so I added noscramble.o. I still haven't tried it on my DTivo (it's at our new house), so let me know how it works for you.

POST-POSTSCRIPT: Feeling really good about the Sox taking a 4-3 lead, so I added noscramble_mbm.o.

POST-POST-POSTSCRIPT: I accidentally left some extra files in the .zip file (since removed) -- ignore them.


----------



## Michael_M

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *POSTSCRIPT: Boston left them loaded in the first, but they seem to be doing OK, so I added noscramble.o. I still haven't tried it on my DTivo (it's at our new house), so let me know how it works for you.
> B]*


----------



## Michael_M

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *IPOSTSCRIPT: Boston left them loaded in the first, but they seem to be doing OK, so I added noscramble.o. I still haven't tried it on my DTivo (it's at our new house), so let me know how it works for you.
> *


I noticed in the hackman.cfg the following:

set unscramblepathname "/lib/modules/noscramble.o"
set noscramblepathname "/lib/modules/unscramble.o"

soo I reversed the names to match. made sure the unscramble.o was in fact in my directory of /lib/modules

it shows up in hackman with the start button -- then when I go to execute
I receive the following message

unscramble.o': -c: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `'' unscramble.o': -c: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file

suggestions?

Michael M


----------



## PortlandPaw

Good catch on the .cfg. I won't have a chance to try this on my DTivo until tomorrow night, so look for an answer on Saturday, I hope. You did say that this is started by "insmod unscramble.o" right? Anything else about the start up process?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Michael_M:
I just had a thought...would you please try replacing the following lines in hackman.cfg and see if it helps:
set 20 "exec /bin/bash -c 'insmod $unscramblepathname'"
set 21 "exec /bin/bash -c 'insmod $noscramblepathname'"
set 22 "exec /bin/bash -c 'insmod $noscramble_mbmpathname"
I hate to develop software like this -- kind of like chess by mail -- but I really can't test it myself until tomorrow night.


----------



## Michael_M

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Michael_M:
> I just had a thought...would you please try replacing the following lines in hackman.cfg and see if it helps:
> set 20 "exec /bin/bash -c 'insmod $unscramblepathname'"
> set 21 "exec /bin/bash -c 'insmod $noscramblepathname'"
> set 22 "exec /bin/bash -c 'insmod $noscramble_mbmpathname"
> I hate to develop software like this -- kind of like chess by mail -- but I really can't test it myself until tomorrow night. *


No that generated the error message
/lib/modules/unscramble.o': -c: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `'' /lib/modules/unscramble.o': -c: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file

Wish I was more of linux expert -- when I activate unscramble

I would do the following telenet in -- type in the following

cd /lib/modules (or whatever directory it was in) to change directory
insmod unscramble.o

PS I don't mind trying I enjoy learning new things


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, I think this will work...at least it works on my SA 1 with a different module. Give it a shot:
set 20 "exec insmod $unscramblepathname"
set 21 "exec insmod $noscramblepathname"
set 22 "exec insmod $noscramble_mbmpathname"

While you're at it, please try the new V.2.0.2 in the first post -- it has this code in it.


----------



## Fozzie

Nice new additions 
I get the following error when clicking "Commands Page":

Enable backdoors 
Enable/Disable 30 second skip 
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backdoormenu '/' ''
can't read "::version": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version >= 3} {
puts $chan [html_link "/backdoorcodes?backdoorcode=3" "Enable/Disable Now Playing Sorting"]
puts $chan

}" (procedure "::action_backdoormenu" line 16) invoked from within "::action_$action $chan $part $env" ("eval" body line 1) invoked from within "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" --cut here--

Any idea? UK SA 2.5.5.

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Sorry about that, Fozzie. It's always dangerous to assume that the variable you want is defined in a module common to all. Not always the case! See how 2.0.3 works for you (at top of thread).


----------



## Fozzie

That's fixed it. Many thanks


----------



## Michael_M

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *OK, I think this will work...at least it works on my SA 1 with a different module. Give it a shot:
> set 20 "exec insmod $unscramblepathname"
> set 21 "exec insmod $noscramblepathname"
> set 22 "exec insmod $noscramble_mbmpathname"
> 
> While you're at it, please try the new V.2.0.2 in the first post -- it has this code in it. *


THAT WORKS! tHANKS

Michael M


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fozzie and Michael_M: Glad it's working for you. Thank you for calling these faults to my attention and working with me to resolve them.


----------



## PortlandPaw

A combination of bug fixes, typo corrections, better error trapping and a little final polishing will be found in hackman V. 2.0.4 which will be found in the first post in this thread.

PS -- One more little annoyance dispatched...it's now V.2.0.5


----------



## Fofer

Please forgive me, *nix newbie-on-training-wheels here. (It's an accomplishment and a half for me to have gotten this far! )

I am still having trouble starting YAC from HackMan. It recognizes YAC's state (whether its running or not) ... but clicking the "start" button does not start YAC. 

It may have something to do with the fact that I'm required to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to contain /var/hack/lib each time, as the YAC ReadMe explains. I don't know what that means other than I have to invoke an extra command to make it happen. I'm also not sure how to make this happen automatically for it to be a non-issue for the future.

And so I have been starting YAC manually from the bash prompt by using these commands:

cd /var/hack/bin
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/hack/lib
./yac &

And if it matters any, my bash prompt looks like this:

tivo:/$

And this is how I've gotten it to work... at least until the next reboot, or YAC quits or whatever, and I have to manually issue the commands again. Of course I'd prefer to use HackMan to start/stop YAC, and don't necessarily want to make it start automatically from rc.sysinit every reboot.


So anyway, I tried editing hackman.cfg to reflect these manual commands, substituting:

set 3 {exec /bin/bash -c "cd /var/hack/bin"
exec /bin/bash -c "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/hack/lib"
exec $yacpathname &}

in place of the original:
set 3 "exec $yacpathname &"

...but that didn't seem to work either.

Any tips or clues?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't remember anything about exporting LD_LIBRARY_PATH in setting up YAC. So I went to Jensen Harris' website and re-read the documentation and still didn't find any reference of that nature.

So I'd suggest downloading the YAC you'll find there and seeing if that works without any alterations to hackman.cfg.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I don't remember anything about exporting LD_LIBRARY_PATH in setting up YAC. So I went to Jensen Harris' website and re-read the documentation and still didn't find any reference of that nature.
> 
> So I'd suggest downloading the YAC you'll find there and seeing if that works without any alterations to hackman.cfg. *


I am running the newest incarnation of YAC I found, as this one in particualr has been ported specifically to work with Series 2 TiVos:
http://www.xybyre.net/tivo/

See, Series 2 units don't have the same OSD (On Screen Display) libraries and capabilities as their younger brethren. So the original elseed and YAC and others needed to be rejiggered in order to work on the newer hardware.

Here's a better explanation from the ReadMe:



> Since there is currently no known way to get text onscreen display for Series 2 TiVos, the best way to fake it is to use osdwriter to display a PNG file. Simple enough, except osdwriter doesn't exactly work as expected:
> 
> 1. osdwriter spawns a second instance that the actual display of the image. The problem is that this second instance does not terminate automatically. We must kill it ourselves.
> 2. osdwriter does not properly display indexed PNG files that contain transparency
> 
> Luckily, true-color PNG files with an alpha channel are correctly displayed by osdwriter. Unfortunately, there are no readily-available tools for creating these PNG files. Fly is a useful program for creating PNG files from scripts, but it only creates indexed PNG files.
> 
> After some modifications to the source code, I have MIPS ports of fly, gdlib, elseed, and the yac client. Fly now creates true-color RGBA images, as does elseed and the yac client. Also, gdlib contains support for TrueType fonts.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's right...I remember reading about that. I don't see why you can't do the LIB setup earlier in the process. I'd try putting "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/hack/lib" in one of your startup files (rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author or whatever you use). It may be that the lib files have to be established before YAC can load, and hackman (the way you have "3" configured) loads them too fast.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *PS -- One more little annoyance dispatched...it's now V.2.0.5 *


Still showing V.2.0.4 on the front page?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Something misfired somewhere...I KNOW I posted 2.0.5 before I put the new version notice up. It's there now...thanks for the catch.


----------



## Fozzie

No worries - I just grabbed it from the dark side


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *That's right...I remember reading about that. I don't see why you can't do the LIB setup earlier in the process. I'd try putting "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/hack/lib" in one of your startup files (rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author or whatever you use). It may be that the lib files have to be established before YAC can load, and hackman (the way you have "3" configured) loads them too fast. *


Thanks for this suggestion. I tried this, to no avail. I manually typed in the
"export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/var/hack/lib" command earlier and relegated solely the "./yac &" command to HackMan but it still won't execute. I am still able to launch it manually through telnet though. Weird, as I don't have this problem for any other program. I'm able to launch/quit tserver, vserver, mfsftp and all the rest with HackMan.

Hopefully when more folks start using this new version of YAC with Series 2 OSD support, there will be more clues. For now I remain stumped.


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's possible that if you have $yacpathname set to "./yac" that it might fail. If that's the case, try putting the full yac path in $yacpathname and see if that works. If it doesn't I, too, am stumped...for now.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Latest version is 2.0.6 posted in the first message of this string. Nothing really new here -- just took care of a couple of minor details.


----------



## Fozzie

David,

Any chance of giving an indication as to what files were changed from the previous release? e.g. if only the .itcl was changed then I know just to drop that file on to TiVo and not have to re-configure the .cfg each time.

Many thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm sorry, I meant to do that and remembered after I headed off for work. The only change to the .cfg file is the addition of the xPlusz.ini to the list of files that might be edited. I'd suggest simply a cut and paste of that line rather than replacing your current .cfg.


----------



## Fozzie

Cheers 

Not forgetting these lines that were changed too 

set 20 "exec insmod $unscramblepathname"
set 21 "exec insmod $noscramblepathname"
set 22 "exec insmod $noscramble_mbmpathname"

# Extend this time if keyspresses are sent too early. (Standalones only) #


----------



## Lost Dog

Hmm...

Anyone else having issues with v2.0.6? Here's what's happening:

Fresh install of TivoWebPlus 1.1-pre2. Everything is fine. Install Hackman 2.0.6. Full reload. No hackman and the User Interface page is gone. Remove hackman 2.0.6. Still no UI page.

Thought it was a TWP 1.1-pre2 issue.

Fresh install of TivoWebPlus 1.0final. Everything is fine. Install Hackman 2.0.6. Full reload. No hackman and the User Interface page is gone. Remove hackman 2.0.6. Still no UI page.

Tis a quandary.

Fresh install of TWP 1.1-pre2. Everything fine. Install Hackman 1.2.1. Full reload. Hackman is there! UI page is there! We're good to go!

I tried this with TWP 1.1-pre2 also...

Any ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've never heard of a TWP 1.1-pre2 issue...where are you getting this from? I've been using the latest versions of both TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 1.0 and haven't seen anything like what you describe. All my development has been done on Series 1 SA and DTivo. What is your model and software version?


----------



## chippyt

I am having a similar problem as Lost Dog with 2.06. I was using the experimental-7 and it worked great. I tried to install 2.06 and I did a quick reload and a full reload and hackman did not show up in the menu, but the everything else in tivowebplus was working. I am using a HDVR2 with 4.0 and tivowebplus. I reverted to experimental-7 and hackman still works fine.

On another note I haven't heard of Tivowebplus 1.1pre. Where can you get it, what is new?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please use the TivoWeb Logs module to look at the most recent entries in the tivoweb.log -- look for error messages after the hackman entry.

And/or...Assuming that you've copied hackman.itcl and hackman.cfg to your /var/hack/tivowebplus/modules, please shut down TivoWebPlus with Restart | Quit. Then telnet to a bash prompt and do the following:
cd /var/hack/tivowebplus
tivoweb console

And then observe the loading process and the messages generated, including any error messages.

Report those back to me here (or by PM if you prefer) and I'll figure out what's happening.


----------



## chippyt

I just tried again to install 2.06 and the UI is gone. I did tivoweb console and when it is loading the hackman modules is says:

CHILDSTATUS 410 32 mount: / is busy
while executing
"exec /bin/bash -c "mount / -o remount,ro"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 55)
invoked from within
"source $module "

Hope this helps


----------



## chippyt

I put experimental-7 back and restarted and it works fine again.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Rebooting your TiVo should set things back to normal. Another fix would be to make this change in the hackman.cfg file:

set DefaultReadOnly 0

This will prevent the drive from being set read-only, but not a big deal if it already is ro.


----------



## chippyt

I changed the cfg file with your suggestion to:

set DefaultReadOnly 0

and everything works now.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Lost Dog

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Please use the TivoWeb Logs module to look at the most recent entries in the tivoweb.log -- look for error messages after the hackman entry.
> 
> Report those back to me here (or by PM if you prefer) and I'll figure out what's happening. *


Ahhh got it... I think.

I don't use /var to store my hacks (due to the nasty habit of clearing the directory occasionally). My tivoweb is located in /hack/tivowebplus.

Here is the tivoweb console output:

hackman
hackman Version 2.0.6:
Root directory mounted read-only.
Sunday, October 24, 07:46 PM, local time
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't open "/var/hack/hackmanbootcheck": no such file or directory
while executing
"open "$checkfile" w"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 72)
invoked from within

I see that it looks for /var/hack/hackmanbootcheck but can't find it...

I also tried set DefaultReadOnly 0 but that didn't help things.

Does it matter that the directory is read only?

Oh yeah.... Edit to put my system info in:

hdvr2 running 4.0.

Thanks!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's another .cfg switch to change:

set RebootCheck 0

This takes away the reboot loop check, which should be a problem only once every ten years...joking, but it's a rare problem.

A better solution would be to at least create a /var/hack directory where this file is created and read, even if you have nothing else in it. Or change the .cfg file so that checkfile is located in just /var.


----------



## Lost Dog

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Here's another .cfg switch to change:
> 
> set RebootCheck 0
> 
> This takes away the reboot loop check, which should be a problem only once every ten years...joking, but it's a rare problem.
> 
> A better solution would be to at least create a /var/hack directory where this file is created and read, even if you have nothing else in it. Or change the .cfg file so that checkfile is located in just /var. *


Thanks! I'll give that a try tonight.

Hmm... That got me thinking though and maybe some of the *nix gurus may know. Would it be possible to make one directory "read/write" on a "read only" file system? If that is possible, I could change the location of that file to /hack in the hackman.cfg file.

Thanks again for the great module!!!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I tried that and according to my *nix friends, it's not possible to have one (or more) r/w directories on a ro partition. Thus, the /var partition. I tried it the other way (a r/w partition with all but one directory set to ro) but the root applications still have write privileges, and all the TiVo apps (to my knowledge) are root apps, so that doesn't work either.

Some people have experimented with adding another /hack partition, but without much success, I guess.

BTW, the development TWP module is on the "other" board in the General TiVo Development forum. I've tested hackman with TivoWebPlus 1.1-pre2 and it works fine so far.


----------



## Lost Dog

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Here's another .cfg switch to change:
> 
> set RebootCheck 0
> 
> This takes away the reboot loop check, which should be a problem only once every ten years...joking, but it's a rare problem.
> 
> *


Bingo! That was it.

As soon as I did that everything worked great!

Woo hoo! Thanks much!


----------



## Lost Dog

> _Originally posted by Lost Dog _
> *Bingo! That was it.
> 
> As soon as I did that everything worked great!
> 
> Woo hoo! Thanks much! *


D'oh. I spoke too soon.

The following is using tivoweb console.

*Tivowebplus 1.1pre-2. No modules added:*

TiVo:% TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
Accepting Connections

*Tivowebplus with hackman 2.0.6:*

TiVo:% TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
hackman Version 2.0.6:
Monday, October 25, 09:09 PM, local time
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
-initializing channel table; attempt 2
-initializing channel table; attempt 3
-error initializing channel table; aborted
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
errDbNotFound can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set dataset [db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion]
set genres [dbobj $dataset gettarget Data]
}"
(procedure "GetSAGenres" line 5)
invoked from within
"GetSAGenres"
(procedure "init_db" line 71)
invoked from within
"init_db"
(file "./modules/ui.itcl" line 4719)
invoked from within
"source $module "
webremote
whatson
wishlists
Accepting Connections

For some reason it chokes on initializing channel table when hackman is there. That's what causes UI to freak.... This happen when the file system is RW or RO. This does not happen with Hackman 1.2.1 (which I just happened to have on my disk:

TiVo:% TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
Root directory has been mounted as read-only.
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
Accepting Connections


----------



## PortlandPaw

I just got a tip from falcontx that might fix it. I'd like to post this BETA, not-ready-for-release, still-has-kinks-to-be-worked-out, please-don't-depend-on-it version for you to test. Let me know if it works OK for you, if you would. I think it's a Series 2 thing that I can't test.

[Please note that the xPlusz section is under development and, unless you un-comment some code and get rid of my pseudo source statement, it won't work at this time.]


----------



## arthur

> _Originally posted by Lost Dog _
> *...
> ui
> errDbNotFound can't open object (errDbNotFound)
> 
> while executing
> "db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion"
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set dataset [db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion]
> set genres [dbobj $dataset gettarget Data]
> }"
> (procedure "GetSAGenres" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "GetSAGenres"
> (procedure "init_db" line 71)
> invoked from within
> "init_db"
> (file "./modules/ui.itcl" line 4719)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> webremote
> whatson
> wishlists
> Accepting Connections
> *


Your situation might be different, but it is worth to mention that, I've seen this problem occur when the genre slices were missing from the Tivo.


----------



## Lost Dog

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I just got a tip from falcontx that might fix it. I'd like to post this BETA, not-ready-for-release, still-has-kinks-to-be-worked-out, please-don't-depend-on-it version for you to test. Let me know if it works OK for you, if you would. I think it's a Series 2 thing that I can't test.
> 
> [Please note that the xPlusz section is under development and, unless you un-comment some code and get rid of my pseudo source statement, it won't work at this time.] *


TiVo:% TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
hackman Version 2.1.0 beta 1:
Tuesday, October 26, 07:12 AM, local time
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache

Woo hoo! So far so good. Out of curiosity, what fixed it?

Thanks much!


----------



## Lost Dog

> _Originally posted by arthur _
> *Your situation might be different, but it is worth to mention that, I've seen this problem occur when the genre slices were missing from the Tivo. *


Where do you find the genre slices on the system? If they are located in /mfs/Genre then they are probably there. Looking at that directory via tivoweb, it's filled with entries.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by Lost Dog _
> *Woo hoo! So far so good. Out of curiosity, what fixed it?
> 
> Thanks much! *


I was using an outdated test to detect a DirecTivo -- worked on my Series 1 DTivo, but apparently not on Series 2 DTivos. So what happened is this: 
1. New TWP sets the dtivo variable correctly
2. Old hackman.itlcl re-sets the dtivo variable incorrectly for S2 when it loads
3. TWP user interface breaks when ui.itcl loads

If you're really curious, look for the set dtivo statements in the old and new versions. They're near the beginning.

Sometime this weekend I'll be posting a new beta 2.1.0 that I hope will become the more-or-less final version, at least for a while.


----------



## SemperFi

This thing is awesome Portland. I had been putting off downloading it because I wanted to redo my drive with newer software and get rid of the monte. 

Well I have it running and it is great. Thank You. 

I have a question. I have an S2 direct tivo. As I understand it the xplusz is for the S1 units only and the backdoor codes section is for SA units. I was wondering if I can make changes to the .cfg file to make it so they don't appear on screen? It doesn't hurt anything I just thought if it was an easy change I would like to make it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I wish I had an S2 to test with! But I guess I should be satisfied with S1 SA and DTivo.

I didn't realize that xPlusz was just for Series 1 DTivos. I need to fix hackman so that won't show on S2 units. Look for that in the next version.

The backdoor codes are somewhat of a misnomer since some of them work (at least on S1) without backdoors enabled. I've suppressed the ones that don't apply to DTivo, but now I'm wondering if the ones that are left on your box do anything. Could you try them and report back here?

I highly doubt that you'll do any damage with this experimentation as all these codes do is send a series of remote control keypresses.


----------



## arthur

> _Originally posted by Lost Dog _
> *Where do you find the genre slices on the system? If they are located in /mfs/Genre then they are probably there. Looking at that directory via tivoweb, it's filled with entries. *


It looks like you're good to go.


----------



## SemperFi

Portland I can try them. The thing is I haven't ever used backdoors so I don't really know how to use them. Last year when I first did my monte I found a script that would set the backdoors to t1vo and I did it but I never activated it to test it out. I was more interested in the networking than anything else. 

The other thing is I haven't applied this script to either of my tivo's currently. Since you asked me to test I have been doing some searching of the forums here and there and I haven't found that script yet. Correct me if I am wrong but I need to have applied one of the backdoor codes changing the code to t1v0 or 3 0 bc in order for it to work at all. Is this correct? When I find one of the patches I will test it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's a script I found here which is for 3.1 (June, 2003). I can't say for sure it will work with all versions of 3.1, but it's worth a try since it does include version error trapping.

[BEGIN <setBackDoor.sh>]
#!/tvbin/tivosh

puts "setBackDoor - starting..."

EnableTransactionHoldoff true

set db [dbopen]

transaction {
set swsysa [db $db open "/SwSystem/ACTIVE"]
puts "swsysa: $swsysa"
set resgrp [dbobj $swsysa get ResourceGroup]
puts "resgrp: $resgrp"

set tmpgrp [lindex $resgrp 1]
puts "tmpgrp: $tmpgrp"

set tmpres [lindex [dbobj $tmpgrp get "Item"] 164]
puts "tmpres: $tmpres"
set val [dbobj $tmpres get "String"]
puts "val: $val"
if { $val == "61508C7FC1C2250E1794624D8619B9ED760FFABA" } {
dbobj $tmpres set "String" "AC4C8366FE8AECBE054927D63F7D5F12AAE59E9A"
dbobj $tmpgrp remove "CompressedFile"
puts "backdoor password set to T1V0 (T one V zero), please reboot."
} elseif { $val == "AC4C8366FE8AECBE054927D63F7D5F12AAE59E9A" } {
puts "backdoor password already T1V0 (T one V zero)."
} else {
puts "wrong software version? got hash value $val"
}
}

puts "setBackDoor - done."
[END]

This will set the backdoor code to T1V0 (T one V zero).


----------



## SemperFi

Well I tried that but I got a lot of errors. Mainly for the puts command. 

./backdoor.sh: setBackDoor.sh: No such file or directory
./backdoor.sh: puts: command not found
./backdoor.sh: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
./backdoor.sh: transaction: command not found
./backdoor.sh: puts: command not found
./backdoor.sh: puts: command not found
./backdoor.sh: puts: command not found
./backdoor.sh: puts: command not found
./backdoor.sh: puts: command not found
./backdoor.sh: line 27: syntax error near unexpected token `elseif'
./backdoor.sh: line 27: `} elseif { $val == "AC4C8366FE8AECBE054927D63F7D5F12AAE59E9A" } {'

Where do I go from here? I have 3.1.1c software. I think I put all the stuff from the mfstools into the /bin. I will check if I can find puts.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please see my PM. We'll get it working.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by chippyt _
> *I just tried again to install 2.06 and the UI is gone. I did tivoweb console and when it is loading the hackman modules is says:
> 
> CHILDSTATUS 410 32 mount: / is busy
> while executing
> "exec /bin/bash -c "mount / -o remount,ro"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 55)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> 
> Hope this helps *


This may or may not be related to the S2 problem regarding S2 identification (which has been solved), but I noticed this weekend that I will get this error if I have noppv running with the recycle time set (I had it at 350). To fix it I had to turn off noppv and set it to run in the background with no recycle time. Then a reboot made the mount problem go away.


----------



## SemperFi

I used hackman for the first time to start my ty server. It started fine but after it came back to the hackman screen the button for tytool was start not stop. I know it is running because I downloaded the now showing just fine. 

Did I do something wrong in the .cfg file?


----------



## PortlandPaw

If that happened, it means that hackman didn't find tyserver among the running applications. In other words, the equivilent of a "ps ax" did not yield "tyserver." If it happens again, do the ps ax and see if it really is running. I've found that hackman is a pretty reliable indicator of the running status of an app. It could be that tyserver did its thing and then died or was shut down by another process.


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks portland. 

I had rebooted to make sure it was off. Linux noob don't know how to kill a running app. Anyhow I just restarted tyserver and the start button is still showing. I am currently downloading and I did a ps -ax as you suggested and tyserver is in the list.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I really don't know what the problem could be -- mine is working fine. Could you provide details about your setup, model, software, hackman version, etc. I'll try to figure it out...I haven't seen anything like this before.


----------



## SemperFi

HDVR2 S2 direct tivo
3.1.1c
2[1].0.6 hackman

I was using a prior version it was 2[1].0.5 and it was doing the same so I downloaded the latest hoping it would fix it. I used the same .cfg file from the prior version if that makes a difference.

I did make one change to the .itcl file but it shouldn't have made any difference. I removed the file 15. When I clicked to edit files I got an error saying that it couldn't read file 15 from the .cfg file. There wasn't an entry for file 15 so I removed it from the .itcl file and it works now. Let me know if you need more info.

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

A new release of hackman has been posted. *NOTE:* Due to upload size limitations, the file will be found here.

*New in this version*
-- Hackman now creates rc.sysinit.author files to simplify setting hacks to start when TiVo boots. One click and a hack is either added or removed from the startup sequence.
-- Hackman auto-configures itself -- no more .cfg file to mess with!
-- A preference screen has been added with more options -- for example, password protection is now optional, as is display of backdoor commands and bufferhacks.
-- A "restore defaults" option has been added
-- Successfully tested on Series 1 and Series 2 standalone and DirecTiVos.
*CAUTION:* Adding or removing hacks from the startup sequence will overwrite any previous rc.sysinit.author file. A backup copy will be made, but please look at the README and plan accordingly.


----------



## jdslater

I re-installed the new 2.1.2 HackMan. When I run my manually-start-twp script I get:

favicon
hackman
can't read "author": no such variable
can't read "data": no such variable
NONE can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"if {$TWpath == "xxx"} {set 2 "$tivowebpluspath/tivoweb &"
set foundTWpath $tivowebpluspath
set TWpath $foundTWpath
set box1..."
(file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 259)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index


And HackMan doesn't show up on my TWP screen. Has something changed?

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## PortlandPaw

I deeply apologize. What has changed is my QC standards. I made one little change and then rushed to fly to Denver without properly checking the program. I'll try to fix it remotely and get a new version up as soon as I can.

This one should work -- it loads without error on boot with the hackman.ini file deleted. *NOTE:* Due to upload size limitations, the file will be found here.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I've stuck with V1.0 for a long time because it did what I needed perfectly but curiosity about the Buffer hack got the better of me. I upgraded to the version above, had a quick look around and then did a full reboot. When TiVo came back up none of my hacks ran. I've gone back to my backup copy that I made earlier today but am curious as to the cause of the problem. I'm guessing it's because I use Stuarts startup editor and I did notice that ALL of my hacks where set in Hackman by default not to start on boot up. I assumed (perhaps wrongly) that Hack Manager looked at the standard startup file, couldn't find them and assumed they weren't set to run.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## PortlandPaw

Hackman should not have interfered with your hacks loading -- it doesn't change anything. But you're right about hackman reading the startup sequence, at least as it's controlled by rc.sysinit.author. If you're using another file to start the hacks, hackman would not see anything but, as I said, hackman does nothing to alter the hack loading process.

Hackman must plead "not guilty" to the capital offense of mucking about where it shouldn't.


----------



## Fozzie

I've just installed the new version and think it's great  I have one slight problem; I don't think the boot delay parameter is working. I have the 30 sec skip enabled on reboot but it always kicks in as soon as the Tivo animation starts, regardless of what I set the delay to.

Any ideas?

Many thanks.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Hackman must plead "not guilty" to the capital offense of mucking about where it shouldn't. *


I thought that might be the case. Must have just been a very unlucky piece of timing. I'll have another go with it tomorrow.

Still an excellent piece of software and the new features looked good.:up:


----------



## Shawn

Any idea's on how to fix?

The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
POSIX EACCES {permission denied} couldn't execute "./bin_ppc/find": permission d
enied
while executing
"exec $find / -name [lindex $filelist $i] -type d"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 249)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

You need to set the files in bin_mips and bin_ppc to be executable. I went into each of those directories and typed chmod 755 *


----------



## Fozzie

You only need one set of the files; mips or ppc, depending on your model of Tivo 

@shawn - you only need the ppc ones.


----------



## PortlandPaw

This release (first post in this thread) broadens the capabilities of the rc.sysinit.author function to include a "user section" that will not be re-written. Also, the entire boot load function is optional, so once things are set the way you want them, mistakes can be avoided. Finally, the TiVo Resources function, which can be very useful if you want to change any of the labels in the TiVo menus, is also optionally displayed.

NOTE: I will be on vacation for two weeks and will not be able to respond on the forums. I hope nobody has major problems with this release -- see you in December.


----------



## Fozzie

Hmmm, get the following error with Tivoweb and TWP:

Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
NONE can't read "chan": no such variable
while executing
"puts $chan $error"
(procedure "readinifile" line 90)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 244)
invoked from within
"source $module "

Edit: Does this version address my query above, about the boot delay not appearing to have any effect?

Thanks.


----------



## jdslater

Me too...


----------



## slimjime17

Hi,
Had been using Version 1 of hackman for a long time, decided to try V3 but have a small problem, Tytools is not being picked up.
tserver is installed in var/hack/Utils.

Slim


----------



## arthur

if your tserver is called
tserver_mfs
either rename it to 
tserver_mfs7
or make a symbolic link
Hackman looks for tserver_mfs7 (at least it used to, haven't checked with v3.0 yet)


----------



## slimjime17

HI Arthur

The file is still called tserver_mfs7.

Thanks for the help anyway.

Slim


----------



## cdma

> _Originally posted by jdslater _
> *Me too... *


me three


----------



## Couch Potatoe

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Hmmm, get the following error with Tivoweb and TWP:
> 
> Loading modules...
> favicon
> hackman
> NONE can't read "chan": no such variable
> .. etc
> 
> *


Me four... Anyone know how to fix this ??


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by Couch Potatoe _
> *Me four... Anyone know how to fix this ?? *


Methinks we'll have to wait for PortlandPaw to return from vacation in December.


----------



## TivoSledge

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> 
> *Loading modules...
> ...
> hackman
> NONE can't read "chan": no such variable
> while executing
> "puts $chan $error"
> (procedure "readinifile" line 90)
> invoked from within
> "readinifile"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 244)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> ...
> *


Getting the same errors as Fozzie. However, I wasn't getting these errors prior to installing TivoWebPlus (TWP). I had 2.x installed prior with TivoWeb (TW). I installed 3 without having TWP installed, and 3 seemed to work perfectly. Being intrigued by 3's ability to easily switch between TW and TWP on the fly, I installed TWP into /var/hack/tivowebplus. After reloading TW, that's when the errors began and Hack Manager (HM) failed to load.

Since HM seemed --at first--to be loading fine, I deleted the older version I had. I want to reinstall an older version, but I've been unable to find a working download link to any of the older versions.

Can someone provide a link to an older version (or versions) of Hack Manager?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SemperFi

> _Originally posted by arthur _
> *if your tserver is called
> tserver_mfs
> either rename it to
> tserver_mfs7
> or make a symbolic link
> Hackman looks for tserver_mfs7 (at least it used to, haven't checked with v3.0 yet) *


AHHHHH. That is what is the answer to my problem. I always rename my file to tyserver just so I didn't have to type as much. I should have figured it out. Off to give it a try.

ummm. Nevermind. 
Hackman will start it it just won't change the button to stop it. My memory of isn't what it used to be.  Not to mention the hour.


----------



## rjbutler

> can't read "chan": no such variable


I was able to get 3.0.0 running by adding

set telnetpathname "/sbin/tnlited"

to hackman.ictl, after the "set author..." line (about a page or two down in the file)


----------



## Couch Potatoe

Yep - works for me too in TivoWebPlus (although not in Tivoweb_ - many thanks for this K


----------



## TivoSledge

> _Originally posted by rjbutler _
> *I was able to get 3.0.0 running by adding
> 
> set telnetpathname "/sbin/tnlited"
> 
> to hackman.ictl, after the "set author..." line (about a page or two down in the file) *


This fix worked for me in TivoWeb. It's great to have Hack Manager back!


----------



## cdma

OK got it a little further after adding set telnetpathname "/sbin/tnlited" but now get this. any ideas



> favicon
> hackman
> CHILDSTATUS 485 1 /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/find: /proc/475: No such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec $find / -name [lindex $filelist $i] -type d"
> (file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 261)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> index


----------



## nosaj56

you're obviously missing your find binary


----------



## cdma

> _Originally posted by nosaj56 _
> *you're obviously missing your find binary *


No I have the find it is looking for /proc/475 and I do not have that and it bombs


----------



## cdma

> _Originally posted by cdma _
> *No I have the find it is looking for /proc/475 and I do not have that and it bombs *


And 475 is the reload of tivo web wor the load of tivoweb. The process that it can not find changes evertime I reload


----------



## SeanC

I upgraded to 3.0 last night and now I have no hackmanager.

After the initial install and reset of TWP hackmanager showed up. I was able to make some minor changes to hackmanagers config and I rebooted the Tivo. Now I have no hackmanager. I notice that people have posted error messages that have helped diagnose what the problem may be but I haven't been able to figure out what log they are looking at. Does Hackmanager create a log file someplace?


----------



## m_goz

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *I upgraded to 3.0 last night and now I have no hackmanager.
> 
> After the initial install and reset of TWP hackmanager showed up. I was able to make some minor changes to hackmanagers config and I rebooted the Tivo. Now I have no hackmanager. *


I had the same problem as you, and followed what rjbutler said to do in his post above, and hackmanager showed up again.


----------



## johnmacd

I tried the bufferhack link and changed the buffer to 60 and now it is in a constant reboot loop. Its a S2 TCD24004A. It patched tivoapp and then I rebooted.

Any easy fix?


----------



## cdma

Here is what I am getting. It seems as if it is looking for a process that tivoweb uses when it starts because that process is there when it is loading and gone when it is done



> Loading modules...
> confres
> favicon
> hackman
> CHILDSTATUS 21182 1 /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/find: /proc/21183: No such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec $find / -name [lindex $filelist $i] -type f"
> (file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 264)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> index
> info
> lj_utils
> logos
> logs
> mail
> mfsbrowser


----------



## PortlandPaw

Just to let everyone know that I'm back and will have a (hopefully) correct hackman posted later this morning. Thanks to all for your patience.

As to problems with bufferhack, I would refer you to the "other forum" support thread for bufferhack -- it's a straight lift (with the author's permission) and I have no idea how it works. I hate to say it, but the only fix to a tivoapp screw-up (that I know of) is to replace the tivoapp file with a backup. If the file alone isn't available, then it will require a full backup.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The update posted at the top of this thread will hopefully address the issues that have been reported. 

Since I am in the process of moving into my new house, my testing capabilities are severely limited, so I'm depending on you to report any problems, including the error messages or tivoweb.log entries accompanying the problem.


----------



## jdslater

Still not working for me... 

Now I'm getting:

hackman
can't read "telnetpathname": no such variable
NONE can't read "box21": no such variable
while executing
"set data "$box0 $box1 $box2 $box3 $box4 $box5 $box6 $box7 $box8 $box9 $box10 $box11 $box12 $box13 $box14 $box15 $box16 $box17 $box18 $TWpath $startm $..."
(file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 282)
invoked from within
"source $module "


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is difficult without my full setup, but let me try. What is your TiVo model and software? Where do you have telnet (tnlited) installed? If you delete hackman.ini and try again, what happens?


----------



## SeanC

3.0.1 is giving me:

hackman
NONE can't read "chan": no such variable
while executing
"puts $chan $error"
(procedure "readinifile" line 90)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 244)
invoked from within
"source $module "


----------



## jdslater

I have a HR10-250 (HD-Tivo).

My tnlited is in /sbin/tnlited

I've searched the entire drive and can't find a hackman.ini file.


----------



## yoda91

I am haveing the same problem with my install although i have a philips dsr6000
directTivo.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by jdslater _
> *I've searched the entire drive and can't find a hackman.ini file. *


That's a clue. In what directory is your TivoWeb? Is it by chance in something like /hack that is read-only? That would explain the lack of a hackman.ini file (although I would think other alarms would have gone off) and it would explain some of the other errors. Look for version 3.0.2 to see if I've fixed the problem. Should be up soon.


----------



## PortlandPaw

This was a particularly nasty bug to kill, as it only appeared on boot and on first installation. It didn't show up on reloads or after the .ini file was created.

So thanks for all the clues that (I hope) have led to the bug's extermination.

Let me know how it works.


----------



## slimjime17

3.0.3 seems to be working (quick test).
But it doesn't list \ find Tytools, had the same problem with previous versions.

Slim


----------



## PortlandPaw

I think this has been covered in other posts. hackman is looking for a file with "tserver" in it, such as the accepted name, tserver_mfs7. If you rename whatever your file is named, it should bring it up fine.


----------



## slimjime17

I have tried tserver and tserver_mfs7.
Still no joy

Slim


----------



## jdslater

3.0.3 works for me! Thank you for fixing this!!!


----------



## SeanC

Hackman is working again with ver 3.0.3.

Thanks for all the hard work PP.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks iguru42 and jdslater. And slimjime17, you too will soon find joy. I've figured out the problem with tserver -- hackman is looking for a particular directory which ain't necessarily so. Now it looks for NowShowing.tcl (solves the tserver_mfs7 name problem) and strips it back to the directory. I'll be posting it as soon as I resolve some issues with copyright permissions for bufferhack.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by cdma _
> *Here is what I am getting. It seems as if it is looking for a process that tivoweb uses when it starts because that process is there when it is loading and gone when it is done *


cdma, you're not alone. Another person reported the identical problem and I'm still at a loss to solve it. But there's hope. He said it went away after he:
1. Shut down TivoWeb (restart/quit)
2. Restarted from bash with tivoweb &
Could you try that and report what happens?


----------



## SeanC

I was using the startup editor module but now that hackman can do that I job I wanted to change over.

I uninstalled startuped, setup hackman with what I wanted to start up at boot and rebooted. The only thing that didn't work was the 30 sec skip code. This was my first reboot since installing hackman. Minor issue, just wanted you to know.


----------



## SeanC

And on the subsequent quick reload of tivowebplus to get rid of the Startup Editor icon in TWP hackman did the 30 sec code correctly. Maybe while the Tivo is still booting the sendkey isn't sending keys fast enough? I thought the code was going slow on the reboot, but worked normally on the reload.

And I also noticed that I still need startuped. I use the autospace hack which I don't think hackman looks for.


----------



## m1fly

I have been trying to install hackman for a few days now, please can some one point me in the right direction.

I am currently getting these errors.

couldn't open "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author": no such file or directory
can't read "data": no such variable
NONE can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"if {$TWpath == "xxx"} {set 2 "$tivowebpluspath/tivoweb &"
set foundTWpath $tivowebpluspath
set TWpath $foundTWpath
set box1..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 279)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index

I have tried to manauly set TWpath but then get another error 

couldn't open "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author": no such file or directory
can't read "data": no such variable
NONE can't read "box0": no such variable
while executing
"set data "$box0 $box1 $box2 $box3 $box4 $box5 $box6 $box7 $box8 $box9 $box10 $box11 $box12 $box13 $box14 $box15 $box16 $box17 $box18 $TWpath $startm $..."
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/./modules/hackman.itcl" line 288)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index

I am running tivoweb 1.9.4
Tivo UK version 2.5.5-011-1-023
tivoweb is installed in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl
I have symlinked tivoweb-tcl to tivoweb (Just in case)

Any Ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'll check these things out. I'm using what is supposed to be a better version of Sendkey, but I'm not so sure. And actually hackman does look for autospace.tcl. If it doesn't autodetect, you can add it manually as described in the readme.


----------



## SeanC

Oops, roger.

Upon checking my autospace was missing the .tcl extension, all set now.

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by m1fly _
> *I have been trying to install hackman for a few days now, please can some one point me in the right direction.
> Any Ideas? *


Your installation sounds thoroughly botched. You didn't mention what version of hackman you have, but I would suggest that you wait a day or two until I upload the latest version. Then we'll be on the same page with the latest edition if you encounter further problems.

When you do get the next download, be sure to check out the README, as there will be a few changes.


----------



## m1fly

Thanks PortlandPaw,

I believe I am running your latest version 3.0.3. 
I will keep an eye out for the new release you mention.

I have tried Versions 2[1].1.3 and V3.0.0 with no sucess.

Regards Richard.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I believe I've addressed all the reported bugs and have added a couple of new touches -- support for symbolic links in the autodetect process and the option of going directly to the text editor to review changes made to rc.sysinit.author (thanks, arthur and rjbutler, for the great ideas).

The other major change is that JJBliss's bufferhack, KeepUpTo and TCTimout utilities are now available separately from the author, as described in the README. These utilities will be seamlessly integrated into hackman when bufferhack.itcl is loaded but the code itself is no longer included in hackman.

As always, please report any problems here. Since I can't test hackman on all models in all configurations, I rely on you to help make hackman trouble-free for all users.


----------



## bobbob20

I've tried installing Hackman, and it doesn't seem to be working. I first put the files in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl, but noticed later it looked like files were missing. So I eventually found the active install in /tivoweb-tcl. So I put the files in there and changed the attributes to +x on all the files.

When I Restart->Quick Reload, I don't see any difference. My Main Menu looks the same. I have the same 14 menu entries as before. I tried to access #.#.#.#/hackman/ and I get a 404 not found. Should it appear in the Main Menu?

I'm using Tivoweb 1.9.4 on a 252011011 OS. I even tried setting tivoweb194path to my path in the .cfg file. Any idea why it's not loading or running hackman.itcl?

EDIT: Hmm.. nevermind. I read the above post and tried the Restart->Quit. Then ran "/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &" and now it works. It's shown in the Main Menu. Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm not sure exactly what you're doing, but please take a look at the README. Assuming that you have TivoWeb in /var/hack, your directory structure should look something like this:

--/Var
-------/hack
-------------/tivoweb-tcl
----------------------------/images
---------------------------------------/(all the .png files}
----------------------------/bin_ppc
---------------------------------------/find
---------------------------------------/SendKey
----------------------------/bin_mips
---------------------------------------/find
---------------------------------------/sendkey
----------------------------/modules
----------------------------------------/(all the .itcl files)
----------------------------------------/hackman.itcl
----------------------------------------/hackman.cfg

Good luck!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I misplaced a bracket and slipped a revision level. The latest version will be found here. This could be a record for most version releases in one day.


----------



## bobbob20

My actual Tivoweb directory is "/tivoweb-tcl". Guess it's kinda strange being in the root and all, but I guess my drive has been read/write for a few years anyway.

Here's a "skin", I guess you could call it that, I made while messing around. Maybe others will find it useful too. Just use these in the "images" directory instead of the stock ones.

Hope ya don't mind me adding to your program, PP. Thanks by the way.


----------



## SeanC

Ver 3.1.4 is giving me this error:

NONE can't use non-numeric string as operand of "!"
while executing
"if {!$UseCfg} {
if {$series1} {set find $source_dir/bin_ppc/find} else {set find $source_dir/bin_mips/find}
for {set i -1} {$i < 33} {incr i} {
..."
(file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 259)
invoked from within
"source $module "

I have a series one so I had removed the mips directory.


----------



## bobbob20

I've noticed in version 3.1.4 when you click one of those boot-time buttons and then press the Cancel button instead of the Save button, you'll end up going to the "Edit files and preferences..." without even typing in the password. Is this by design? Oh, and it ends up saving the option anyway even though you pressed Cancel.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *Ver 3.1.4 is giving me this error:
> 
> NONE can't use non-numeric string as operand of "!"
> while executing
> "if {!$UseCfg} {
> if {$series1} {set find $source_dir/bin_ppc/find} else {set find $source_dir/bin_mips/find}
> for {set i -1} {$i < 33} {incr i} {
> ..."
> (file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 259)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> 
> I have a series one so I had removed the mips directory. *


It's trying to read the old .ini file and is picking up text instead of "0" or "1." All you have to do is delete the old .ini file and do a reload.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by bobbob20 _
> *I've noticed in version 3.1.4 when you click one of those boot-time buttons and then press the Cancel button instead of the Save button, you'll end up going to the "Edit files and preferences..." without even typing in the password. Is this by design? Oh, and it ends up saving the option anyway even though you pressed Cancel. *


This could be tweaked a little. It is by design that rc.sysinit.author was written to the drive -- the editor screen gives you a chance to change it. So the "cancel" would cancel any changes subsequent to the write. But you shouldn't be able to go to the "Edit files and preferences" without giving the password first (if this option is set). I'll fix that in the next release.


----------



## m1fly

Installed 3.1.4
Still no joy.

hackman
couldn't open "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author": no such file or directory
can't read "data": no such variable
NONE can't read "UseCfg": no such variable
while executing
"if {!$UseCfg} {
if {$series1} {set find $source_dir/bin_ppc/find} else {set find $source_dir/bin_mips/find}
for {set i -1} {$i < 33} {incr i} {
..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 259)
invoked from within
"source $module "

If I add a line 
set UseCfg "1" in the hackman.itcl (Not sure where I should set this)
I get the following error


hackman
couldn't open "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author": no such file or directory
can't read "data": no such variable
NONE can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"if {$TWpath == "xxx"} {set 2 "$tivowebpluspath/tivoweb &"
set foundTWpath $tivowebpluspath
set TWpath $foundTWpath
set box1..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 286)
invoked from within
"source $module "

Any ideas ? Same problem as the older versions I have tried.
Tivo UK model. (Series1 PPC)
Tivoweb 1.9.4 installed in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl
Hackman files 
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images/
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/find
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/SendKey


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *It's trying to read the old .ini file and is picking up text instead of "0" or "1." All you have to do is delete the old .ini file and do a reload. *


Roger that, problem solved.


----------



## hobiecat

Hello,

Running TivoWeb v1.9.4 with no issues on a Series1

Today installed v1.3.4 of Hack Manager as detailed in your readme.

Directory tree is:

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/
/bin_ppc/
/images/
/modules/

Put the hackman files into these directories as instructed
Execute permissions are set on the /bin files

Reloading TivoWeb or even restarting TiVo gives the same results
- as if hackman does not exist. No indication on tivoweb menu.

If I shut down TivoWeb and start it manually at the prompt:
=[tivo:root]-# tivoweb &
[2] 190
[1] Done	tivoweb

Any ideas how I might get tivoweb to recognize hackman?

Thanks in advance


----------



## m1fly

Dont quote me (I haven't got it running either) but I think your directory structure is incorrect.
See my previous post titled install errors and the readme. 

TivoWeb 1.9.4 users will have to create these directories (/bin_mips and /bin_ppc) under the TivoWeb directory on the same level with /modules and /images.

I always start tivoweb with this command
tivoweb console
Errors and messages are sent to the console.

Hope this helps.?


----------



## bobbob20

> _Originally posted by hobiecat _
> *Directory tree is:
> /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/
> /bin_ppc/
> /images/
> /modules/
> *


To reiterate the tree structure you're trying to use, it should look like this:
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images/
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/


----------



## PortlandPaw

Shut down TivoWeb and start in manually as you've done before, but instead of using tivoweb &, do tivoweb console. Watch for error messages as it tries to load hackman and report them back here.

OR, look at the last batch of entries under tivoweb.log in the logs module. The same errors should be reported there from the last load(s).


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by m1fly _
> *Installed 3.1.4
> Still no joy.
> 
> hackman
> couldn't open "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author": no such file or directory
> can't read "data": no such variable
> NONE can't read "UseCfg": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {!$UseCfg} {
> if {$series1} {set find $source_dir/bin_ppc/find} else {set find $source_dir/bin_mips/find}
> for {set i -1} {$i < 33} {incr i} {
> ..."
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 259)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> 
> *


None of this makes any sense, whatsoever. I suggest removing ALL of the hackman stuff, the .ini, the .cfg, the .itcl and reinstalling it. I think it's the old .ini file, but wipe out everything, just to be sure.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by bobbob20 _
> *My actual Tivoweb directory is "/tivoweb-tcl". Guess it's kinda strange being in the root and all, but I guess my drive has been read/write for a few years anyway.
> 
> Here's a "skin", I guess you could call it that, I made while messing around. Maybe others will find it useful too. Just use these in the "images" directory instead of the stock ones.
> 
> Hope ya don't mind me adding to your program, PP. Thanks by the way. *


I don't mind...looks kinda cool. Strange, though, to see this thing I've been working on for nine months take on a totally different look!

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## hobiecat

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Shut down TivoWeb and start in manually as you've done before, but instead of using tivoweb &, do tivoweb console. Watch for error messages as it tries to load hackman and report them back here.
> 
> OR, look at the last batch of entries under tivoweb.log in the logs module. The same errors should be reported there from the last load(s). *


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Directories are OK (the tabs in my last post 'got eaten' and messed the formatting up)
Executed 'tivoweb console' as instructed: Here's the messages. It's exactly the same as the m1fly error message in this thread. (misery does love company)
==============
hackman
couldn't open "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author": no such file or directory
can't read "data": no such variable
NONE can't read "UseCfg": no such variable
while executing
"if {!$UseCfg} {
if {$series1} {set find $source_dir/bin_ppc/find} else {set find $source_dir/bin_mips/find}
for {set i -1} {$i < 33} {incr i} {
..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 259)
invoked from within
"source $module "
==============
The rest of the modules load as expected, followed by 'Accepting Connections'.

I do not currently have an /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file. 
Should I create one? What to put in it? 
My rc.sysinit file points to /var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit
This from the original Keegan install script

Thanks for any input


----------



## hobiecat

Took a look once again at the error message and hackman.ictl

I guessed that hackman.ictl is expecting the hacks stuff to reside in rc.sysinit.author

However, my hacks are in /var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit (thanks to the Keegan 'Hacking Tivo' book/CD).

So in hackman.ictl, I replaced all occurrences of 'rc.sysinit.author' with
'/var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit'

Did a "restart/quit" in tivoweb

NOW IT WORKS!!!

note to user m1fly: You had the same error message. Same solution too?

Thanks to PortlandPaw for getting me on the right track.

Awsome!!


----------



## hobiecat

let me correct a type in my last post:

I posted:
So in hackman.ictl, I replaced all occurrences of 'rc.sysinit.author' with
'/var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit'

I should have posted:
So in hackman.ictl, I replaced all occurrences of '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author' with
'/var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit'

Guess sleep would be a good idea right now


----------



## m1fly

I am confused.

Currently I have few hacks installed, Only tnlited is started from my rc.sysinit
I do not have a rc.sysinit.author file.
Should I create this file?
What should be in it?

Correct me if I am wrong but I though hackman will create this file if you want the hack to start at boot.

Message to PortlandPaw

Thanks for you previous post, Just to let you know I deleted all hackman related files (Except images ) before installing 3.1.4 so it is not an old .ini .cfg file.

I have noticed that my /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory has user and group set
drwxrwsr-x 6 1000 1000 1024 Dec 2 22:03 tivoweb-tcl

I thought tivo ignores this, once I have worked out how to change it I will try again.
Chown and chgrp give me invalid option.

PS How sould I force hackman to use the hackman.cfg file?

Regards Richard.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by hobiecat _
> *Took a look once again at the error message and hackman.ictl
> 
> I guessed that hackman.ictl is expecting the hacks stuff to reside in rc.sysinit.author
> 
> However, my hacks are in /var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit (thanks to the Keegan 'Hacking Tivo' book/CD).
> 
> So in hackman.ictl, I replaced all occurrences of 'rc.sysinit.author' with
> '/var/hack/etc/hacks_callfromrc.sysinit'
> 
> Did a "restart/quit" in tivoweb
> 
> NOW IT WORKS!!!
> 
> note to user m1fly: You had the same error message. Same solution too?
> 
> Thanks to PortlandPaw for getting me on the right track.
> 
> Awsome!! *


Congratulations! You have now successfully edited hackman to edit hacks_callfromrc.sysinit instead of rc.sysinit.author. But, judging from the error message, what really got you going was starting hackman with the old hackman.ini file deleted, allowing hackman to create a fresh and correct .ini file. This appears to be the major problem with upgrading.


----------



## beejaycee

Can anyone give me an idea on this error? I am running a killhdinitrd version of 4.0.1b. TivoWebPlus is running but I'm having problems with Hackman. I went to tivoweb.log and see this segment:


> hackman
> CHILDSTATUS 332 1 ./bin_mips/find: /etc/rcS.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/init.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/tpm: Input/output error
> while executing
> "exec $find / -path ./proc -prune -o -path ./dev -prune -o -path ./tvlib -prune -o -path ./tvbin -prune -o -path ./etc -prune -o -name [lindex $filelis..."
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 267)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


I have chmod 755'ed "find," so I'm lost. TIA


----------



## PortlandPaw

Now's as good as time as any to try this to see if it helps. Please unzip the file and install in place of the find in your bin_mips directory. Then report back. Thanks!

NOTE: This mips version of find was obtained from Mark Abramowitz and is much smaller than the current version bundled w/hackman and (if we're lucky) less buggy.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Now's as good as time as any to try this to see if it helps. Please unzip the file and install in place of the find in your bin_mips directory. Then report back. *


Thanks for the quick response. Okay, unzipped, reinstalled in the bin_mips directory, "chmod 755 find", did a full reload, and still no hackman. Next did a "quit" and restarted via telnet ("cd /var/local/tivoweb-tcl" and "tivoweb"). I still don't have hackman in TivowebPlus so I checked the tivoweb.log and in the loading modules section, I got:


> hackman
> CHILDSTATUS 381 1 ./bin_mips/find: /etc/rcS.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/init.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/tpm: Input/output error
> while executing
> "exec $find / -path ./proc -prune -o -path ./dev -prune -o -path ./tvlib -prune -o -path ./tvbin -prune -o -path ./etc -prune -o -name [lindex $filelis..."
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 267)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


With WS_FTP, I can't find /etc/init.d or /etc/tpm. However, when I telnet to /etc, I see both.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Well, at least the errors are consistent. I have no idea why this is showing up on some boxes but not on others (certainly not on mine). I don't have an S2 to experiment with, so could you try this:

Find the lines with code such as you see in the error message (should be around line 267) in hackman.itcl. To each of them, add in "-path ./etc -prune -o" in a logical middle position. Then save hackman.itcl (make sure you're in UNIX not DOS format) and copy it to the TiVo. No need to chmod. Then reload.

See if that gets you started. If so, I'll modify the rest of hackman to deal with that exclusion as well as the other paths that aren't being searched.


----------



## directivo165

i just wanted to chime in, and tell you what a nice program you have written. im sure it took a lot of time and effort and i wanted to thankyou.


----------



## m1fly

RE: Install Errors.

Thanks for the support.

I set the user and group back to 0:0 on the tivoweb-tcl directory, didn't make an differance.

Its working now.

I created a rc.sysinit.author file with the line #!/bin/bash and set the file to be executable.

I haven't rebooted TiVo yet so not sure if will boot correctly since the mod.

Looks like a handy tool, Thanks Portlandpaw!

The way I interpreted the readme was that the rc.sysinit.author would be created by hackman. 

Regards Richard.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks m1fly and directivo165. I'll see if I can't make the readme a little more clear.

As for the resources, this is to assist in using the Resources module, which allows you to change various labels and menu items. Do a google on "TiVo Resources" for more information.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Find the lines with code such as you see in the error message (should be around line 267) in hackman.itcl. To each of them, add in "-path ./etc -prune -o" in a logical middle position. Then save hackman.itcl (make sure you're in UNIX not DOS format) and copy it to the TiVo. No need to chmod. Then reload.*


Thank you for spending this much time on this for me. I opened hackman.itcl with lemmy and starting at line 266:


> if {$i < 5} {
> set finditem [exec $find / -path ./proc -prune -o -path ./dev -prune -o -path ./tvlib -prune -o -path ./tvbin -prune -o *-path ./etc -prune -o* -name [lindex $filelist $i] -type d]
> } else {
> set finditem [exec $find / -path ./proc -prune -o -path ./dev -prune -o -path ./tvlib -prune -o -path ./tvbin -prune -o *-path ./etc -prune -o* -name [lindex $filelist $i] -type f]
> }


I guess I don't understand what I'm doing but that code is already within the code block. I'm going to uninstall it all and examine what I did when I installed it to see if I did something dumb.


----------



## PortlandPaw

So it is...now I'm more confused than every, since that command theoretically prevents the search from going down the .etc path...and yet, that's where the error lies. Have you tried that standard fix-all, the re-boot?


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *So it is...now I'm more confused than every, since that command theoretically prevents the search from going down the .etc path...and yet, that's where the error lies. Have you tried that standard fix-all, the re-boot? *


I've rebooted with the same results. Strangely enough, I have two DTivos, both Hughes HDVR2s, both bought at the same time, both hacked with the same 4.0.1b image, both killhdinitrd'ed, both have the same hacks applied EXCEPT one has a 160 gig drive (using 137 gigs) and one has a 80 gig drive. The 80 gig is running Hackman perfectly.

The only obvious difference I can see between my 2 DTivos, other than the hard drive sizes, are a couple of differences in rc.sysinit.author. On the DTivo that won't run Hackman, TivoWebPlus is called before the "sleep 300" and is also before the Tivo Package Manager scripts are called. Next I'll copy the rc.sysinit.author from the working Tivo to the problem child and see what happens. Still, I'm restarting TivoWebPlus well after everything is up and running so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## galewis

Recently had to reinstall TivoWeb Plus, and now Ive got it, mserver and tserver all running. Decided to then reinstall Hack Manager. I thought I followed the instructions correctly, but Im not getting any kind of indication in TivoWebs menus that Hack Manager is running.

Heres what I did:

· downloaded the file linked at the bottom of the first message in this thread
· unzipped the files to my PC
· uploaded the hackman.itcl file into the /modules directory
· uploaded the .png files into the /images directory
· uploaded the "find" and "sendkey" files into the /bin_mips and /bin_ppc directories
· did a chmod 755 on all of the files I uploaded
· tried a Quick Reload of TivoWeb; didnt get any indication that Hack Manager was installed
· did a Full Reload; still didnt seem to work
· rebooted TiVo; still nothing

I was able at this point to successfully install the Season Pass Backup hack  it showed up after I did a Full Reload. Still no indication of Hack Manager, though....

I must be missing something here, but I cant see it. Any ideas?

My unit is a HDVR2 running 4.0.1b-01-2-240.

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please supply load error information.

Shut down TivoWeb and start manually from bash using tivoweb console. Watch for error messages as it tries to load hackman and report them back here.

OR, look at the last batch of entries under tivoweb.log in the logs module. The same errors should be reported there from the last load(s).


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Next I'll copy the rc.sysinit.author from the working Tivo to the problem child and see what happens. Still, I'm restarting TivoWebPlus well after everything is up and running so that shouldn't be a problem. *


I've copied the rc.sysinit.author from the fully functional DTivo to the one that won't run hackman and the results are still the same after rebooting. For grins, I loaded an older version of Hackman (v2.06) that I had downloaded when I first started all of this. It loads and the Hackman button shows up on my TivoWebPlus menu BUT I get another error in my tivoweb.log for my User Interface option which doesn't load. I restarted TW+ twice with the same results. I deleted the 2 Hackman files (.ini and .itcl), restarted TivoWebPlus, and my UI button is back.

So, on my 137 gig DTivo Hackman v2.06 runs but the UI screws up. Hackman 3.14 won't run because of an error with "find." Does this suggest anything to anyone?


----------



## galewis

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Please supply load error information.
> *


Thanks for the help. Here's the information from tivolog:

=============

Loading modules...
backup
favicon
hackman
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 23)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections

=============

So that obviously does reveal something. I thought I remembered reading that the config file wasn't necessary...?


----------



## PortlandPaw

The .cfg file has gone away and come back again. But this time as an option. The file is needed to prevent the error you received (and it's included in the .zip), but it's not used unless you choose to use it after editing it to match your configuration.

Basically, it boils down to this:
1. Don't use the .cfg file and let hackman do the work of finding your hacks. (default)
2. If hackman fails in this effort, customize .cfg to specify where your hacks are and select the .cfg option in the preferences section.


----------



## galewis

Thanks, PortlandPaw! I'm up and running now.

Great work on this hack, by the way. VERY helpful tool.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *So, on my 137 gig DTivo Hackman v2.06 runs but the UI screws up. Hackman 3.14 won't run because of an error with "find." Does this suggest anything to anyone? *


What did you do in your prior life to deserve _this_?

The UI screwup was fixed long ago and (I don't think) is a part of the problem. But beyond that, I just don't know.

I think a solution might be to start with the attached version of the hackman.ini file, which forces use of the hackman.cfg file and therefore bypasses the "find" calls. This is for use with V3.1.4 only, at this point. And you'll have to edit the hackman.cfg file to reflect the correct location of your hacks and other files.

Just rename hackman.txt to hackman.ini.

Hope this does the trick!


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I think a solution might be to start with the attached version of the hackman.ini file, which forces use of the hackman.cfg file and therefore bypasses the "find" calls. This is for use with V3.1.4 only, at this point. And you'll have to edit the hackman.cfg file to reflect the correct location of your hacks and other files.
> 
> Just rename hackman.txt to hackman.ini. *


Again I thank you for all this support! It is a great program and I like having it on my other Tivo. Hopefully, this will get in on my main box. I can't get to it now but I'll let you know.


----------



## samhammer

I also am having problems getting hackman to load. I've tried with the cfg file and without. Tried to hard code the paths in the cfg also. Also tried the new 'find' that was posted last page.

Here is the latest info from the consol when I started with 
tivoweb console.

By the way, it hangs a long time while hackman is trying to start. I did do a chmod 755 command on all the files, especially after the new 'find' was copied to the tivo

I have an HR10-250 with the 3.1.5e software.

bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0 
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. 
This program is licensed under the GPL. 
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information. 
Loading modules... 
favicon 
hackman 
CHILDSTATUS 357 1 ./bin_mips/find: /proc/344: No such file or directoryify-crc] 
while executingled to open [] 
"exec $find / -path ./proc -prune -o -path ./dev -prune -o -path ./tvlib -prune [--help] [--version] [pattern...] [< archive]h-2.02# ls 
-o -path ./tvbin -prune -o -path ./etc -prune -o -name [lindex $filelis..." extrac 
cpio {-p|--pass-t
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 271) readme 
invoked from within 
"source $module "ebPl

index-null
errDbNotFound can't open object (errDbNotFound)link] [--quiet]

while executing 
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"mp

("uplevel" body line 2)ess-time] [--verbose] [--do
invoked from within 
"uplevel $body" 
invoked from within 
"RetryTransaction { 
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid][-E file] [-H format] 
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]er][:.][group]] [-I [[[email protected]]host:]archive] 
..." 
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 52)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(file "./modules/index.itcl" line 676)
invoked from within
"source $module "
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections

Thanks
Sam


----------



## samhammer

Just restarted it again, after I put the original 'find' on the tivo box and here is the latest log:

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
CHILDSTATUS 456 1 ./bin_mips/find: /proc/447: No such file or directory
while executing
"exec $find / -path ./proc -prune -o -path ./dev -prune -o -path ./tvlib -prune -o -path ./tvbin -prune -o -path ./etc -prune -o -name [lindex $filelis..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 267)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections



Again, took a long time to get past the hackman error

Sam


----------



## slimjime17

Just tried V3.1.4 and it seems to work great.
Had to delete the old .INI file for it to start but now it finds TyTools.
Great Work

Slim


----------



## directivo165

hackman isnt starting my elseed server. when i run elseed via telnet it works and so do all of my yac listeners(successfully edited my elseed.conf file. i read to look for the sart elseed portion in hackmans itcl file but i not excactly sure what to do. i cut and pasted a part of the file here where i think i should work on but again im not sure what to do. elseed is in my /var/hack dir.

if {[file exists $yacpathname] && [file exists $elseedyacpath/elseedyac]} {set yacpathname "/var/hack/dummyyacfile"}

set checkpath "$telnetpathname $ftppathname $source_dir/tivoweb 
$yacpathname $tcspathname $cronpathname $mfspath/mfs_ftp.tcl $vserverpathname 
$tytoolpath/NowShowing.tcl $tystudiopath/tyserver $telnetpathname $endpadpathname 
$irblastpathname $autospacepathname $endpadpluspathname $elseedpathname $ccxstreampathname
$elseedyacpath/elseedyac $unscramblepathname $noscramblepathname $noscramble_mbmpathname 
$source_dir/tivoweb"


----------



## directivo165

hackman isnt starting my elseed server. when i run elseed via telnet it works and so do all of my yac listeners(successfully edited my elseed.conf file. i read to look for the sart elseed portion in hackmans itcl file but i not excactly sure what to do. i cut and pasted a part of the file here where i think i should work on but again im not sure what to do. elseed is in my /var/hack dir.

if {[file exists $yacpathname] && [file exists $elseedyacpath/elseedyac]} {set yacpathname "/var/hack/dummyyacfile"}

set checkpath "$telnetpathname $ftppathname $source_dir/tivoweb 
$yacpathname $tcspathname $cronpathname $mfspath/mfs_ftp.tcl $vserverpathname 
$tytoolpath/NowShowing.tcl $tystudiopath/tyserver $telnetpathname $endpadpathname 
$irblastpathname $autospacepathname $endpadpluspathname $elseedpathname $ccxstreampathname
$elseedyacpath/elseedyac $unscramblepathname $noscramblepathname $noscramble_mbmpathname 
$source_dir/tivoweb"


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look for the portion of hackman.itcl that looks like this:


> ###########################################
> # Any manual overrides of pathnames should be entered here
> # OR entered into hackman.cfg and activated on the
> # preferences page
> ###########################################
> set elseedyacpath "/var/hack/bin"
> set checkfile "/var/hackmanbootcheck"
> set file0 "$source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> set file1 "$source_dir/modules/hackman.ini"
> set file2 "$source_dir/tivoweb.cfg"
> set file6 "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author"
> set file16 "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author.PRIOR"
> set file7 "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit"


Correct it to reflect the location of your /var/hack location.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest version will be found here. This is a minor update which fixes a couple of minor glitches, replaces the mips "find" with a smaller file, provides a link to a new hackman website with support and update links, and provides support for sshd.


----------



## directivo165

thanks for the help, i know that you are busy. 

if i get elseedyac running, and all of the yac listeners working, then hackman disappears. if i get hackaman working again then the callerid goes kaput. i am really screwing something up now. lol. i gotta comb the forum for hackman problems to see what is going on.


----------



## PortlandPaw

If hackman doesn't load, please use the methods described in this thread to report back load errors. I know I had elseedyac working OK before but, who knows, I may have messed something up since. I'll have to set up my DTivo to replicate your configuration and test again, but I need to know what to look for.


----------



## samhammer

PortlandPaw,

Just wanted to pass on that I finally got hackman to load. Am using 3.1.5 on an HR10-250 (3.1.5e), but had to use the .ini file you posted to force use of .cfg file. 

I would still always get the error pertaining to 'find' if I let it search itself.

Thanks for the good work.

Sam


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm glad we finally got a workaround...it still stumps me, though, why the find isn't working as expected.


----------



## directivo165

when i telnet in the tivo i run these commands:

cd /var/hack/elseed/elseed-0.6.0
./elseed &

and this starts my elseedyac server. everything works fine as along as i keep the telnet window open. i attempted to edit my hackman.cfg in hackman "edit and preferences" screen.

The following entries are paths only; no app names: #
set tivoweb194path "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl"
set tivowebpluspath "/var/hack/tivowebplus"
set mfspath "/var/mfs_ftp"
set tytoolpath "/var/hack/tytool"
set tystudiopath "/var/index"
*set elseedyacpath "/var/hack/elseed/elseed-0.6.0"* 
set xPluszpath "/hack/bin/xPlusz"
# #
# The following entries include both path and app name: #
set telnetpathname "/sbin/tnlited"
set ftppathname "/var/hack/bin/tivoftpd"
set yacpathname "/var/hack/bin/yac"
set tcspathname "/var/hack/tcs/starttcs"
set cronpathname "/var/hack/bin/cron"
set vserverpathname "/var/hack/vserver/vserver"
set endpadpathname "/var/hack/endpad.tcl"
set irblastpathname "/var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl"
set autospacepathname "/var/hack/autospace.tcl"
set endpadpluspathname "/var/local/epp/endpadplus.tcl"
*set elseedyacpath "/var/hack/elseed/elseed-0.6.0"*
set sshdpathname "/var/hack/bin/sshd"
set ccxstreampathname "/var/hack/bin/ccxstream"
set unscramblepathname "/lib/modules/unscramble.o"
set noscramblepathname "/lib/modules/noscramble.o"
set noscramble_mbmpathname "/lib/modules/noscramble_mbm.o"

any ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Three possible problems I see -- first, the 
set elseedyacpath "/var/hack/elseed/elseed-0.6.0"
statement should be simply the path:
set elseedyacpath "/var/hack/elseed"
Unless elseed-0.6.0 is actually the path

Second, the hackman startup commands are set to start "elseed" not "elseed-0.6.0". Try renaming the elseed app, unless elseed-0-6.0 is the directory and elseed is the app.

And, third, if you're editing the hackman.cfg file, remember that it does nothing unless the preferences screen command is set to use the .cfg file.

Hope this helps you figure it out.


----------



## directivo165

"set elseedyacpath "/var/hack/elseed/elseed-0.6.0" 
i made a dir in my /var/hack called "elseed" then i unzipped elseed-0.6.0.tar.gz in it, it created another folder in /var/hack/elseed of 
elseed 0.6.0 and in that folder is the file that runs the server, whew lol. 
so, i think i got the path right but, i have not checked the box to use .cfg file in hackman. 

"...unless the preferences screen command is set to use the .cfg file" 

you are talking about checking the box labeled "Use .cfg file to define hack pathnames" ?

well i checked the box and now i get:" couldn't execute "/var/hack/elseed/elseed-0.6.0": permission denied " 

i chmod 777 the elseed file and ran mount -o remount,rw / but i still get the same error even after i rebooted the tivo.

and now, i have really upset hackman by unchecking the password box. now it wont let me in "edit and pre..." i get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_password ';' ''
expected boolean value but got "Bootstart:"
while executing
"if {$DoEdit} {set 23text "checked"} else {set 23text " "}"
(procedure "action_HMpreferences" line 29)
invoked from within
"action_HMpreferences $chan $path $env"
(procedure "::action_password" line 8)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

lol


----------



## tfarmer

What does this mean? POSIX EACCES {permission denied} couldn't execute "/var/hack/tivowebplus/bin_ppc/SendKey": permission denied

And


----------



## PortlandPaw

That means you need to chmod the bin_ppc files as described in the README.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by directivo165 _
> *and now, i have really upset hackman by unchecking the password box. now it wont let me in "edit and pre..." i get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_password ';' ''
> expected boolean value but got "Bootstart:"
> while executing
> *


Are you having fun yet?

The last error is easy to address -- just delete your old hackman.ini file and let it create a correct fresh one. My next version will check for a current .ini file and take care of this problem automatically.

But you're on the right track. If you're getting a permission error on elseed, you should get the same error running it from bash. Keep plugging. When I get some time, I'll try to replicate running elseedyac on my DTivo and be sure it's working OK. That might also give me some clues as to where you're going wrong.


----------



## directivo165

thanks for sticking with me. im still hammering away.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I finally got my DirecTiVo set up for software testing. Here's what I did...
I put yac, yac_srv and elseedyac into my /var/hack/bin directory, the way it's described in the README (attached). I chmod'd those files +x and started hackman. Hackman found elseedyac and I was able to start and stop it, confirming those actions with a look at "ps ax." I had no trouble whatsoever. The only thing I couldn't test was the function of the caller id display -- I don't have a phone line connected to my DTiVo.

So you should be able to get it to run on your box...keep plugging.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest version will be found here.

At arthur's suggestion, this version adds the option of managing other startup files instead of rc.sysinit.author, particularly a startup file called by the TMP installation of TivoWebPlus.

Also included is an "emergency" .ini file that forces use of the .cfg file and should fix the "find" problem encountered by a couple of people.

Please check the README for details.

NOTE: There is no need to delete the old .ini file if you are upgrading; this is now done automatically.


----------



## directivo165

and so it made the service call and blew away all of my hacks, lol grrr. so i re-installed everything, and everything appears to be working. i can only deduce that i installed thses app wrong, so they didnt work properly. sorry for all of the trouble. i am using the orginal elseed, greg has compiled it(i think this is the right programming term) so it is a yac server also. 

ps: why dont you have a phone line installed? i got real nifty fix so the dtivo doesnt call out on it


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest version will be found here.

Per arthur's comments I've fixed a couple of minor things but, most importantly, I may have finally fixed the "find" bug. But I'll have to wait to hear from the S2 users who have experienced this problem.


----------



## dspille

I'm getting this error when accessing the TiVo Resources page. I'm running the latest version on an SA1. Any ideas?

GID IID Resource
--- --- --------

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_shell '' 'set "cmd" ".";'
invalid command name "findid"
while executing
"findid $db $grplist 666 $chan"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set swsys [db $db open /SwSystem/ACTIVE]
set grplist [dbobj $swsys get ResourceGroup]
set grp [findid $db $grplis..."
(procedure "::action_shell" line 37)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's a casualty of breaking out the bufferhack code. I'll put that sub-sub-routine (findid) back in the next release. In the meantime, if you search on the other forum for bufferhack.itcl and download that into your modules directory, you should be all set.


----------



## dspille

Found it, and it works great! Thanks so much!!

Dennis


----------



## JrMandy

tivo:/var/hack/y$ TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0 
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. 
This program is licensed under t 
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.  
Loading modules... 
backup 
favicon 
hackman 
CHILDSTATUS 287 1 ./bin_mips/find: /proc/144: No such file or directory 
while executing 
"exec $find / -path '/proc' -prune -o -path '/dev' -prune -o -path '/tvlib' -pru
ne -o -path '/tvbin' -prune -o -path '/etc' -prune -o -name [lindex $fi..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 280)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections

any ideas what i did wrong?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Try using the hackman-EMERGENCY.ini as described in the README.


----------



## JrMandy

that worked. thank you


----------



## JrMandy

the popups dont work, im useing firefox is that why?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yes, Microsoft dictated this popup format and doesn't share well with others. No surprise there. The README indicates that this feature is available on Internet Explorer only. Maybe, maybe, I'll implement this feature for other browsers in the future, but it's a low priority.


----------



## galewis

PortlandPaw, you might want to check into a problem I recently ran into. The thread to which this post belongs details things:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2445670#post2445670

Long story short: HackManager evidently wiped out the references to Telnet and TWP in my rc.sysinit.author file. I wish I could give you more information into exactly how it happened, but I'm pretty much a greenhorn.

This happened after installing HackManager v3.1.4 on an HDVR2.

I'll be happy to give more information if I can.... You might want to PM me.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm sorry you had such difficulty. At the risk of preaching (but, then, it is Sunday), this is all covered in the README as quoted here:


> The small red and green buttons next to the names of the hacks indicate the status of boot startup commands located in the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file, or whichever startup file you have chosen to manage with hackman. If the button is red, the hack will NOT start when TiVo is booted; if it's green it will. Click a button to add or remove a hack from the startup file. NOTE: When this feature is used, the startup file will consist of ONLY those hacks entered by hackman, plus any other commands manually entered by the user AFTER the first file is created. Each time the file is changed, the file is completely re-written. The file can be edited as described elsewhere. If startup commands are desired beyond the scope of hackman, it is recommended that these commands be included in the "user section" of the startup file. NOTE:At the risk of being repetitious, use of this feature will overwrite any previous startup file. A back-up file will be created (.PRIOR), but it's best to plan ahead as suggested here (using rc.sysinit.author as an example):
> 1. Create a copy of your old rc.sysinit.author file (if it exists) or you can use the file that is created in the next step, rc.sysinit.author.PRIOR
> 2. Run hackman and add or delete a hack. This will create a fresh rc.sysinit.author file
> 3. Use hackman's file edit feature to edit the new rc.sysinit.author file
> 4. Cut-n-paste the pieces of the old file that weren't included in the new file. Put these commands in the space created between
> ## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
> and ### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###
> Do not edit any of the "#" or "~" characters -- these are what hackman uses as markers to define the users section.


Again, I apologize but, people, you've GOT TO READ THE READMEs!


----------



## galewis

You're right -- my apologies. I'll admit that I'm new to this, so it's my inexperience that's to blame. The first time I installed HackMan it didn't behave this way (I don't think), so I suppose that's my excuse for not preparing in advance. Not a reason, mind you; just an excuse.

Hacking a TiVo is a pretty convoluted process, and things occasionally go wrong. "Experience is the best teacher," they say.

Thanks for a great tool.


----------



## Wander2000

I admit I'm a newbie, but have read every post and can't find the answer to this:

action_backdoorcodes '' 'set "backdoorcode" "2";'
/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/SendKey: /tv/log.tcl: No such file or directory
while executing
"exec $send_key $key"
("foreach" body line 1)
invoked from within
"foreach key "tivo tivo" {exec $send_key $key}"
("2" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch $backdoorcode {
1 {foreach key $bd_code {exec $send_key $key}}
2 {foreach key "tivo tivo" {exec $send_key $key}
after 7000
exec $..."
(procedure "::action_backdoorcodes" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"

SendKey is in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc but my log.tcl is in tvlib/tcl/tv, how and where can I point them to the right place?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know what the problem would be. I would make sure that you have the correct "SendKey" in the bin_ppc directory -- there are two of them -- one for ppc and one for mips -- and they aren't interchangeable.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by galewis _
> *Hacking a TiVo is a pretty convoluted process, and things occasionally go wrong. "Experience is the best teacher," they say.
> 
> Thanks for a great tool. *


Thank you for understanding. I have certainly made a few mistakes which have led me to take the TiVo out of service to fix a blunder, causing untold marital discord.

Since hackman is an emerging entity, things change as development continues. It's easy to assume that if things worked before they will work now...and usually they do, sometimes they don't. But that's the nature of evolution.

I'm trying to make hackman safe to use under almost all conditions -- therefore the opportunity to review the startup file before saving it and the option to not show the bootstart buttons so you won't mess up a working setup.

Just remember, this is a hobby and, by definition, hobbies are fun!


----------



## stevel

One minor annoyance with Hackman is that it gets confused by an installation of TiVoWebPlus in the place the instructions say to install it - /var/local/tivoweb-tcl - whcih I gather is where TiVoWeb also goes. Hackman sort of thinks it is TiVoWeb, but not entirely - it can tell that TWP is running but refuses to set it for automatic startup. I have even tried specifying the path explicitly, but no good. I gave up and inserted the startup line manually.


----------



## Wander2000

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I don't know what the problem would be. I would make sure that you have the correct "SendKey" in the bin_ppc directory -- there are two of them -- one for ppc and one for mips -- and they aren't interchangeable. *


Why did it take you so long to reply  I can't believe it was that simple. You were correct, for some reason my SendKey file was not the right one, it was newer and a little larger than the one in the hackman.zip file, so I placed the 'correct' one there, and bingo, it works! Also the livetv is working now, thanks so much!


----------



## JrMandy

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_setbootapps '' 'set "ID" "0";'
expected integer but got "This"
while executing
"lsort -integer $bootstart"
(procedure "action_writeauthor" line 52)
invoked from within
"action_writeauthor $chan $path $env"
("default" arm line 2)
invoked from within
"switch -glob $ID {
11 - 14 {
action_setendpad $chan $path $env
}
2 {
action_setTW $chan $path $env
}
default {
ac..."
(procedure "::action_setbootapps" line 9)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


you've helped flawlesly before. i got this by trying to set the little green dot next to things. this was from telnet. any ideas?

John


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yep, just discovered that flaw this morning. Take the hackman.ini file and edit out the comments following the first line -- leave the "Bootstart:" and delete everything following. That will be fixed in the next release, which should be soon.


----------



## JrMandy

ill just wait for the next release dont wanna screw it up


----------



## chippyt

I was using .7 experimental and it has worked well. I have a HDVR2 with 4.0. I just installed 3.21 and I had to chmod +x the files in order for tivowebplus to see it. But, when I try to start tserver I get the following error:

couldn't execute "/var/mfs_ftp/tserver_mfs7": no such file or directory 

The tserver file on my tivo is tserver_mfs in the /var/mfs_ftp directory.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

EDIT: I renamed tserver_mfs to tserver_mfs7 and everything seems to be working. I thought hackman looked for any file with tserver in it and used that file?


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're using a very old version of hackman. The way the current version (or the one soon to be released) works is that hackman looks for NowPlaying.tcl and sets the directory accordingly. Then it starts the file named tserver_mfs7. 

With the new release of Jamie's tserver, hackman will look for tserver that's larger than a particular size and hopefully that will distinguish it from the earlier version. If that version is available, it will trump the earlier version if that is also found.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest version will be found here.

Until I hear back from people, I'm not going to claim that everything is fixed, but my hope is that it is. In particular, the "find" problems have been addressed and support for Jamie's new tserver has been added. Plus identification of the old tserver/tserver_mfs7 has been improved.

I've also made the popups functional on most major browsers. I don't like them as much as the Microsoft implementation, but at least now they're available to most everybody.

More tools have been added to assist in the configuration process, specifically a .cfg file generator.

Please check the README for further explanations of the new features. Now, Merry Christmas to all and, to all, a good night!


----------



## Pisser

I installed tivowebplus (was working fine) and downloaded Hackman. Installed in the correct directory(s) and rebooted tivo and now getting connection refused by server when trying to connect via both ftp and telnet. On the Tivo side, if I select test connection now, it fails, If I immediately try again, works fine but still get the error on the pc side. Running Pioneer 810H (300gig) with 5.2.2. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Hackman doesn't make any changes to anything that aren't requested by the user; it changes nothing on install, other than making its presence known in TW/TWP.

This is my way of saying that hackman pleads innocent to causing your connectivity issues -- something else is happening.

I would look at the forums for information on troubleshooting "no ftp, no telnet." I suspect you'll have to establish a serial connection to diagnose the problem or just go ahead and pull the drive(s) to fix it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

A minor update has been posted which fixes a read-only file system error.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've determined hackman doesn't work without a .cfg file. I'm going to use the same method as with the .ini file, i.e. hackman will create, write and use the .cfg file, which can then be edited as needed.

In the meantime, the best thing to do is this from the README:
Recommended procedue:
1. Start hackman and allow hackman to find all of your hacks
2. Based on this information, create a hackman.cfg file on the "Observed Paths and Pathnames" page, reached from the Preferences page
3. Review the derived hackman.cfg and edit it to match your configuration
4. Save hackman.cfg and check the checkbox on the Preferences page, Use .cfg file to define hack pathnames

Watch for a new release in a few days.


----------



## dickuk

I have upgraded from an old version of Hackmanager to the latest V3.3.2 beta and am getting the following error when I run for the first time.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "author": no such variable
while executing
"set delfilelist "$config $author $inifile""
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I have searched and cannot find a solution.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look for an update shortly. Thank you for the catch.


----------



## stark

I just upgraded from version 1.17 to 3.3.1. HackMan was already my favorite TW module and 3.3.1 is even better. I think I found a minor bug and I have one request. I'm running TWP 1.0 and IE 6.

The bug: It looks like the popitup#() js functions are auto-generated. I think there is a problem with the index because a popitup-1() function is generated. IE doesn't like the dash in the function name. This function is never called. I didn't see the error until I turned on full js debugging in IE for some other development I'm doing.

The request: I really like the LED graphics that indicate if an app is started at boot time. My telnet and ftp are started in rc.sysinit, so they show as not being started at boot. The workaround is to tell HackMan to start them both at boot and then delete the code to start them from the rc.sysinit.author before saving. It's a minor annoyance, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Fozzie

... or just tell Hackman to start them at boot and then leave it like that (with entries in both rc.sysinit & rc.sysinit.author) 

Not my idea but PortlandPaw's; I had the same issue and this is what he does... and so do I now. I haven't noticed any problems after a reboot


----------



## PortlandPaw

stark, I think you'll like the new boot button code in the latest version. And I'll look into the popup generation process. Thank you.


----------



## dickuk

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Look for an update shortly. Thank you for the catch. *


I have tried the new release V3.3.3, and the original error has gone but has been replaced by :

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author $oldauthor Bootstart: ""
(procedure "readinifile" line 25)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 23)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## dickuk

> _Originally posted by dickuk _
> *I have tried the new release V3.3.3, and the original error has gone but has been replaced by :
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '' ''
> can't read "TWpath": no such variable
> while executing
> "set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author $oldauthor Bootstart: ""
> (procedure "readinifile" line 25)
> invoked from within
> "readinifile"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 23)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks *


Its ok, got it sorted now - the find program didnt have execute permissions.

Richard


----------



## crow

I've just upgraded from V1.2.1 to V3.3.3 on 2 of my TiVos and hackman no longer shows up at all on those 2... I'm not touching the 3rd one until I fix these 2 :|

I deleted my old hackman.itcl and .cfg and replaced them with the new hackman.itcl in /usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules. I copied the find and sendkey to bin_mips and chmodded them accordingly. I moved the images to their respective folder.

I get this in my Tivoweb.log on Tivo #1:
_POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(file "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 19)
invoked from within
"source $module "_
I placed my old hackman.cfg file back in the modules folder and it doesn't change the error.

Same routine on TiVo #2 and now I get this in tivoweb.log:
_
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't open "./modules/hackman.ini": no such file or directory
while executing
"open $inifile r"
(procedure "readinifile" line 30)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2720)
invoked from within
"source $module "_

I know I've got be missing something dumb and simple, help me Paw.... pretty please........

--CroW


----------



## crow

Ok, without getting into too painful detail for both TiVos I created an empty hackman.ini file using notepad and moved it to /usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules 
I then reloaded TWP and hackman generated a cfg file... Reloaded it again and both TiVos have hackman now... Sheesh...


----------



## Fozzie

You should have just deleted all 3 of the hackman files (ini, cfg & itcl) and copied over the new .itcl
Things would have been fine then


----------



## crow

The version I had before didnt have an ini, nor did this one..... I deleted the hackman.itcl and the cfg for 1.2.1 and copied the new hackman.itcl. Then I had to do all this other stuff before it would work correctly.


----------



## arthur

did you reload TivoWeb(+)


----------



## stark

PortlandPaw,

I changed line 2460 in the 3.3-beta from:
for {set i -1} {$i < 20} {incr i} {
to
for {set i 0} {$i < 20} {incr i} {

That seems to have fixed the javascript error caused by hackman generating a popitup-1 function.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yep, it's been done in the upcoming version. Thanks for the assist.


----------



## PortlandPaw

You'll find the latest hackman beta here.

With everyone's help, I think I'm making progress toward a final release with all the new features.

Please give this a try and let me know how it works, both good and bad.

The README has been re-worked a little and contains some new information. Please take a look at it.


----------



## beejaycee

I know this is a dumb question, but in your README, it says,


> Recommended procedue:
> 1. Start hackman and allow hackman to find all of your hacks...


Is this saying to start Hackman by restarting TWP once the files are in place? That is what I'm doing and I'm still getting errors so I thought maybe I didn't understand. From my tivoweb.log:


> hackman
> CHILDSTATUS 850 1 /var/local/tivoweb-tcl
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/rcS.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/init.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/tpm: Input/output error
> while executing
> "exec $find / -name "tivoweb\[+-~\]*" -type d"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2660)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


and the hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files are not being created in the modules directory.


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're doing it right...try switching to the other find. In other words, put the find in your bin_ppc directory into the bin_mips directory. I think there might still be issues over which version of find to use.

If that does it for you and you're definitely running a Series 2 box, I think I'll devise a simple error check for one of the find versions -- if it works, fine; if it generates an error, use the other one.


----------



## Montaño

3.3.4 sure is working better for me than 3.3.3 !!!!

Thanks again for a great program


----------



## didolgi

Well I went from 3.3.1 to 3.3.4 and my boot stop lights are now broken.... My telnet and TivoWebPlus are showing red, even though they are in the rc.sysinit.author file. When I try to enable either of them it removes the other from the rc.sysinit.author file. 

I haven't spent any time looking for the problem yet, but thought I'd ask if anybody else has this problem. I'll dig around the next day or two and see if anything pops up.


----------



## SeanC

Something I noticed several versions ago. On a new install of hackman after the initial boot the Tivo is in r/w. After setting to boot r/o it boots that way.

Getting Blue icons on:
TivoWebPlus
Cron
Tivo FTP
Endpad

Getting Yellow on:
Telnet
vserver
tserver

I was originally using the startup script editor module but when you added the ability to manage script startup to hackman I removed (or thought I did) the startup script. This made rc.sysinit.author.edit, .old and .new all useless but I left them in my /var/hack dir, I thought that hackman was reading the values there and causing me all the yellow and blues but even after removing those files from /var/hack the icons stayed the same. What startup files is hackman looking in to determine the icon colors?


----------



## stark

I had previously moved my old rc.sysinit.author.edit files out of /var/hack and into their own backup directory. The 3.3.3 beta didn't find them there and showed green. The 3.3.4 beta did find them and showed them in blue. I deleted these files and then Hackman went back to green.


----------



## stark

One other quirk with 3.3.4: My rc.sysinit.author was generated by Hackman 3.3.3. 3.3.4 detected mfs_ftp and autospace (even though the autospace startup is in the user section because of some startup quirks).

It failed to detect the TivoWebPlus startup in the same file even though the startup code was generated by Hackman. It could be because I installed TWP in the /var/hack/tivowebplus instead of the default /var/local/tivowebplus


----------



## stark

PortlandPaw,

The blue icons seem to be causing some confusion. If you could add some way for the user to find out what the full path of the files that caused the blue icons to be shown, that would be helpful.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks to all have been working to make hackman a success. I knew it would be difficult to come up with a boot monitoring system since everyone does it differently. So here's some information (in addition to what's in the ReadMe) to assist in the debugging process.

The files that are scanned are:
1. rc.sysinit
2. rc.sysinit.author (if present)
3. hacks_callfromrc.sysinit (if present)
4. rc.sysinit.author.edit (if present)
5. any files in /etc/rcS.d/ (if present)
6. xPlusz.ini (if present)

The key words that are looked for are the hack names, e.g. vserver or endpad.tcl, found in the startup command. If the name is found on a comment line, it is ignored. xPlusz works a little differently, but the concept is the same.

The green and red boot buttons reflect only the current managed startup file, as defined on the Preferences page, rc.sysinit.author, by default.

Blue buttons reflect conflicts. From the Preferences page, "View paths and pathnames" will indicate in which startup scripts the startup commands for a given hack are found. Use this feature to examine the scripts in question to figure out why the hack has been found.

Please continue to post any difficulties that you are having. To the extent that hackman can handle the multitude of variations, I will try to make the program as universal as possible.

And thanks to all for your help!


----------



## stevel

Can Hackman learn to recognize TiVoWebPlus, as distributed, for which Hackman thinks it is the old TiVoWeb?


----------



## SeanC

Trying to use View paths and filenames gives me:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_HMsetprefs '$chan$box0$box1$box2$box3$box4$box5$box6$box7$box8$box9$box10$box11$box12$box13$box14$box15$box16$box17$box18$box19$box24$box25$box26$box27$box28$box29$box30' 'set "filetobeedited" "/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg";set "box0" "1";set "box1" "1";set "box2" "1";set "box3" "1";set "box4" "1";set "box5" "1";set "box24" "1";set "box25" "1";set "box6" "1";set "box7" "10";set "box10" "1";set "box15" "password";set "box26" "1";set "box27" "1";set "box28" "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author";set "box16" "Edit files and set preferences";set "box17" "0";set "box18" "30000";set "edit" " View paths and pathnames ";'
can't read "start51": no such variable
while executing
"set startlist "$start51 $start2 $start6 $start8 $start9 $start17 $start10 $start8 $start8 
$start0 $start1 $start3 $start4 $start5 $start7 $start11 $s..."
(procedure "action_HMpathnames" line 22)
invoked from within
"action_HMpathnames $chan $path $env"
("*View*" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch -glob $edit {
*Edit*	{action_editor $chan $path $env}

*Cancel* {action_hackman $chan $path $env}

*View* {action_HMpathnames ..."
(procedure "::action_HMsetprefs" line 7)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stevel _
> *Can Hackman learn to recognize TiVoWebPlus, as distributed, for which Hackman thinks it is the old TiVoWeb? *


It already is (kind of - the identification under "..started by:" may be wrong). Please tell me what indication is incorrect and I'll look into it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *Trying to use View paths and filenames gives me:
> can't read "start51": no such variable
> *


 I'll find and fix the problem and post an update as soon as I can.


----------



## stevel

Hackman won't add buttons for starting TWP because it believes it is not installed. It seems to look in some non-standard location for it, and even if I correct the paths, it still can't find it. It knows it is running, but is unable to add commands to start it.

The default install oif TWP "looks" a lot like TW in terms of paths.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stevel _
> *Hackman won't add buttons for starting TWP because it believes it is not installed. It seems to look in some non-standard location for it, and even if I correct the paths, it still can't find it. It knows it is running, but is unable to add commands to start it.
> 
> The default install oif TWP "looks" a lot like TW in terms of paths. *


 That's confusing. Hackman first looks for _any_ directory that starts with "tivoweb" (should pick up tivoweb-tcl, tivowebplus) and then looks at any files named tivoweb to see what size they are. It then sets TW and/or TWP accordingly.

Maybe I should expand the search to find "tivoweb" anywhere in the directory name. Does this information help in figuring out what's going on with your machine?


----------



## stark

I've got something weird happening with TWP also. I've got two identical Sony S1 machines with TWP 1.0 installed in /var/hack/tivowebplus. The startup file (generated by hackman) for both starts up TWP corectly on reboot.

The quirk: Hackman on one Tivo show a green icon. Hackman on the other shows red icon. I triple checked and the rc.sysinit.author files are identical.


----------



## beejaycee

Another dumb question:
Are /rcS.d, /tpm, and /init.d all supposed to be valid directories within /etc? I get I/O errors from these 3 directories when TWP tries to start the Hackman module. I've tried changing to these directories and get "Input/output error". I've tried rmdir but get "./tpm not a directory". I've tried rm as though they are files but get "Input/output error".

FWIW, on my 2nd HDVR (with hackman working) these 3 items are directories and I can cd into them.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *I've got something weird happening with TWP also. I've got two identical Sony S1 machines with TWP 1.0 installed in /var/hack/tivowebplus. The startup file (generated by hackman) for both starts up TWP corectly on reboot.
> 
> The quirk: Hackman on one Tivo show a green icon. Hackman on the other shows red icon. I triple checked and the rc.sysinit.author files are identical. *


 Try deleting the hackman.ini file on the quirky one, thus forcing a re-detection of the programmed startup hacks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Are /rcS.d, /tpm, and /init.d all supposed to be valid directories within /etc? I get I/O errors from these 3 directories when TWP tries to start the Hackman module. *


 Could you please post the errors you get. That would help me to troubleshoot the problem.

To partially answer your question, I don't know about /init.d, but /rcS.d and /tpm are created when TPM is used to install TivoWebPlus.


----------



## didolgi

Well I found part of my problem with the boot stop lights. 

I had several directories that all started with "/var/hack/tivoweb(SOMETHING, testbuild, saveload, etc...)" that I used for keeping copies of a complete build that I was working on or debugging. The multiple copies were confusing hackman's find process. I renamed the directories to things like "/var/hack/TEST1-tivowebplus, /var/hack/DEV1-tivowebplus". That solved it, and it only sees my two real copies in "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl" & "/var/hack/tivowebplus" now.

I deleted hackman.ini & hackman.cfg to rebuild them. Also deleted /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author, to allow hackman to build one from scratch.

Everything is working now except for for telnet. Hackman will add the code to the rc.sysinit.author file, but the stoplight stil shows up red, and hackman doesn't think its in the boot file. 

Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting this?


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're good! Nice troubleshooting. Since I'm starting telnet from rc.sysinit, I'll need to remove that and see what happens in rc.sysinit.author. At the moment, the button goes from yellow to blue and back when I add and delete telnet, so I'm not sure what the problem could be.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Could you please post the errors you get. That would help me to troubleshoot the problem.
> 
> To partially answer your question, I don't know about /init.d, but /rcS.d and /tpm are created when TPM is used to install TivoWebPlus. *


From tivoweb.log


> CHILDSTATUS 1001 1 /var/local/tivoweb-tcl
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/rcS.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/init.d: Input/output error
> ./bin_mips/find: /etc/tpm: Input/output error
> while executing
> "exec $find / -name "tivoweb\[+-~\]*" -type d"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2660)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


None of these (rcS.d, init.d or tpm) are valid directories or files that I can delete. 
If I type "cd /etc/rcS.d" I get "cd /etc/rcS.d: Input/output error". 
If I type "rmdir /etc/rcS.d" I get "rmdir: /etc/rcS.d: Not a directory". 
If I type "rm /etc/rcS.d" I get "rm: /etc/rcS.d: Input/output error".
If I type "ls -l" I get the same Input/output error ONLY on those 3.
In my ftp program (WS_FTP LE) those 3 files or directories do not show up. 
So, if they're not directories and they're not files, what are they?

FWIW, I checked this against my other DTiVo and the 3 directories are there and available. Hmm, betcha if I can get rid ot these Hackman will run!


----------



## PortlandPaw

beejaycee, try swapping the "find" binaries between the /bin_ppc and /bin_mips directory. Your problem looks like the wrong find has been identified. I've got to work on that. Please report what happens.


----------



## ericd121

I'm working on some new graphics for HackMan (which I'll release later if anyone's interested), and I noticed a minor mistake in the HTML.

I did a search and couldn't find a reference to it so apologies if it's been alluded to before.

This


Code:


<td align="right">
<a href=
/backdoormenu/>
<img
src="$source_dir/images/backdoorbutton.png" alt="Backdoor Codes"
></td></a>

should be


Code:


<td align="right">
<a href=
/backdoormenu/>
<img
src="$source_dir/images/backdoorbutton.png" alt="Backdoor Codes"
>[B][COLOR=tomato]</a></td>[/COLOR][/B]

Mind you, the page works due to forgiving browsers...


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, thanks for catching that tpyo!


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *try swapping the "find" binaries between the /bin_ppc and /bin_mips directory*


Sorry, PP, I should have responded to that post sooner. I tried the swap and got


> CHILDSTATUS 1050 126 ./bin_mips/find: ./bin_mips/find: cannot execute binary file
> while executing
> "exec $find / -name "tivoweb\[+-~\]*" -type d"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2660)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


 I have since swapped them back to originally directories. (I just did it again so I could get the error verbatim and the files ARE chmod 755'ed.)
I'm not much of a programmer but I think the problem is in whatever those /etc/rcS.d, /etc/tmp, etc. actually are. They are not directories or accessible files so the find command is kicking out an error and the Hackman module is not loading. But I don't know what they are or how to get rid of them.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yep, I think I got it. In all the other find commands, I specifically exclude going down the /etc path; I neglected to do that on the command in question. Check the update to be posted later tonight.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please check out the latest hackman beta here.

We keep getting closer. See if I addressed your particular issue and report back. And be sure to report any other bugs that you might find.


----------



## SeanC

Beautiful. The Veiw paths and filenames button works great now. I only have one blue icon and it is for Telnet. Telnet is being called from author and rc.sysinit. I'm uncomfortable editing rc.sysinit as I've bricked my Tivo playing with it in the past requireing pulling the drive to manually edit the file.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Leave Telnet in rc.sysinit...it's safer there in case rc.sysinit.author gets hosed. And to be safe, put tnlited in /sbin or somewhere other than /var. Same with tivoftpd.

Oh, and by the way, I'm glad hackman is working for you!


----------



## stark

PortlandPaw,

My problem with the quirky S1 was caused by an old copy of TWP in the /var/local directory. I was using the version in /var/hack, but Hackman kept detecting the /var/local version first. After I removed the obsolete version, everything started working perfectly.

The blue icons I saw earlier were also caused by Hackman finding references to applications in obsolete files.

Would it make sense to double check the paths Hackman detects with the startup file? If it detects TWP in two places, it would use the version in the startup file.


----------



## didolgi

PortlandPaw you are amazing! 3.3.5 is now reporting correct status for all my startup apps.

I put telnet in the rc.sysinit for safety, but removed it as test. Seems to be working just fine with rc.sysinit.author.

One thing I noticed the other day and forgot to follow up on is I have
Prefix = /tivo/
in my tivoweb.cfg so I can hit a specific URL from the internet via a proxy server all the modules I have loaded seem to honor this value, but hackman ignores it when it generates URLs.

An example would be

http://x.x.x.x/tivo/hackman - is the URL on the menu, 
but once I click on a link inside hackman its
http://x.x.x.x/toggle_remount

If I'm on my local network it works, but via the proxy server it doesn't unless I retype the URL as
http://x.x.x.x/tivo/toggle_remount

i've noticed that the screen "http://x.x.x.x/backdoormenu/" has the correct URL format on its menu. I think its done by calling "html_link" in the code and TWP does the rest, but I'm not all that sure.

Thanks again for writing such a great module!


----------



## ericd121

I have created *five* imagesets to be used in the HackMan Module.

I have created *three* sets to complement my *Lovely themes*, and *two* sets with the default colours that are used in the original images.

You can view the images and download the individual imagesets zips here
*http://www.dixon.ws/tivo/HackMan.ImageSets/*

All *five* imagesets zips are zipped up in *one* big file which is too big to be attached (Filesize 1.34Mb) and so is also available from the same address.


----------



## beejaycee

The latest beta gave me:


> CHILDSTATUS 328 126 ./bin_ppc/find: ./bin_ppc/find: cannot execute binary file
> while executing
> "exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune -o -path /tvbin -prune -o -path /etc -prune -o -name "tivoweb*" \! -name *..."
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2665)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


 and still no Hackman. This is on a Series 2 Tivo. I thought that the bin_ppc/find was not used on an S2 as it was not compiled for that processor. So I copied the bin_mips/find to the bin_ppc directory. The Hackman module is now running and my log file shows:


> hackman
> --hackman Version 3.3.5 beta--
> -Root directory mounted read-write.
> -Tuesday, January 11, 2005, 06:30 AM, local time


 I don't have time to fool with it this morning but I want to compare it against my other Tivo that ran the module several versions ago.


----------



## SeanC

Eric. thanks for the imagesets. And thanks for a page that lets me see what they look like without installing them. I get SO annoyed with skins from developers that don't include a pic or some representation of what it will look like so I don't have to install every single one to find the one I like.

Nice work!


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by didolgi _
> *One thing I noticed the other day and forgot to follow up on is I have Prefix = /tivo/ in my tivoweb.cfg so I can hit a specific URL from the internet via a proxy server all the modules I have loaded seem to honor this value, but hackman ignores it when it generates URLs.*


 Thank you for calling that to my attention. I'll look at the html_link code to see what it's doing and then apply it everywhere else. I hope that does the trick...it should!


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *Eric. thanks for the imagesets. And thanks for a page that lets me see what they look like without installing them. I get SO annoyed with skins from developers that don't include a pic or some representation of what it will look like so I don't have to install every single one to find the one I like.
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> *


 I second what iguru42 says. I'm very flattered that you've gone to all this trouble to present options to people. I'm certainly no graphic artist!


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *The latest beta gave me: and still no Hackman. This is on a Series 2 Tivo. I thought that the bin_ppc/find was not used on an S2 as it was not compiled for that processor. So I copied the bin_mips/find to the bin_ppc directory. The Hackman module is now running and my log file shows: I don't have time to fool with it this morning but I want to compare it against my other Tivo that ran the module several versions ago. *


 Instead of keying on either the version number of the Series 1/2 designation, I'm now trying an error trap approach...if it works with the mips version, fine; if not, use the ppc version. I can try switching the test around. Both worked correctly on my Series 1 units. I'll do that in the next beta release later this week.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *Would it make sense to double check the paths Hackman detects with the startup file? If it detects TWP in two places, it would use the version in the startup file. *


 It would make a lot of sense. But to make hackman this "intelligent" would require a level of intelligence that I don't possess!

Seriously, parsing and comparing the discovered pathnames would be pretty challenging. Maybe something for Version 5 (I'm shooting for Version 4 at this point).

I'm glad you got it working -- it does take a little detective work, especially with older installations with a lot of obsolete stuff.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Sorry, PP, I should have responded to that post sooner. I tried the swap...*


 beejaycee, did you by any chance not UN-swap them? If so, that would give the error you found.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *beejaycee, did you by any chance not UN-swap them? If so, that would give the error you found. *


Because I've made that type of error before, I just erased all hackman files, reinstalled from the v3.3.5beta zip, and get the same error. I verified that I copied the files that were extracted from V3.3.5 beta. The find in /bin_ppc is sized @ 74280 and the one in /bin_mips is 134564 so I'm definitely transferring them as they are. Considering the strange problems my HDVR2 is having with hackman to start with, maybe it is using the /bin_ppc find when it is not supposed to do so.

Now I just copied the find and sendkey files from /bin_mips to /bin_ppc and restarted TWP. The log files reads:


> hackman
> --hackman Version 3.3.5 beta--
> -Root directory mounted read-write.
> -Wednesday, January 12, 2005, 04:13 AM, local time


Is it supposed to automatically mount the root directory r/w?

Also, on my Tivo that is not having these problems and is running v3.1.4, hackman has a bufferhack button. My koo-koo Tivo w/v3.3.5 does not have that button.

Finally, I'm still trying to figure out what those 3 items (rcS.d, tpm, and init.d) are in my /etc directory. They are not files or directories as far as I can tell so if *ANYONE* has an suggestions as to how to get rid of them, they would be appreciated!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Very strange. I think I'll reverse the checking process in the next beta just to check how it works on your box.

As for the r/w setting, that is by design since if someone has a system that requires the root directory to be r/w, setting it differently could cause problems. You should change the Preferences setting to set it r/o. But does your printout mean that hackman loaded properly?

Bufferhack is there only if bufferhack.itcl is in /modules. I had to separate them to deal with intellectual property issues.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *As for the r/w setting, that is by design since if someone has a system that requires the root directory to be r/w, setting it differently could cause problems. You should change the Preferences setting to set it r/o. But does your printout mean that hackman loaded properly?*


Boo-yeah! It's running!:up:


> *Bufferhack is there only if bufferhack.itcl is in /modules. I had to separate them to deal with intellectual property issues. *


 Gotcha. I did the upgrades on my Tivos at the same time and thought I had installed the same items in both. Obviously, thinking without my learner's permit again.

Oops! Curioser & curioser! I just checked the Tivo w/3.1.4 that DOES have the bufferhack button and bufferhack.itcl is NOT in the /modules directory. Just for grins and giggles I changed the buffer to 60 and clicked to change it. It appeared to go through the motions of writing the changes and asked if I wanted to reboot.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Oops! Curioser & curioser! I just checked the Tivo w/3.1.4 that DOES have the bufferhack button and bufferhack.itcl is NOT in the /modules directory.*


 I can't remember when I broke bufferhack.itcl out of the main hackman program, but it hasn't been too long.


----------



## chippyt

I finally got Hackman 3.3.1 to work on my HDVR2 with 4.0. I was using a very old version that worked great .7experimental. I had to put the bin_mips (find and sendkey) files in the bin_ppc, then I had to "chmod 755" the find, sendkey and hackman.itcl files. This finally worked.

.7experimental was great and 3.3.x is every better. Thanks.

Edit: Tserver won't start. It shows as existing and when I click start it says "Now starting TyTool (tserver) ...", but it doesn't start. It refreshes to the hackman screen and tserver still has start listed, not stop.


----------



## PortlandPaw

There's a more recent beta version (3.3.5 as of now) here. And with the work I'm doing to try to finish it up, there's a new version out every other day or so.

Please try it, replacing everything old with the new versions.

If tserver still doesn't work, please supply details about what directory it's in, what the actual file name is, and (from the Show Pathnames page) what hackman is finding for TyTool.


----------



## chippyt

I installed 3.3.5beta. I am getting the following error when I try to start tserver:

Try re-generating and saving a fresh hackman.cfg
(Create configuration file (hackman.cfg)) couldn't execute "/var/mfs_ftp/tserver_mfs.c": permission denied 

My tserver files is located in /var/mfs_ftp/tserver_mfs, the tserver_mfs.c file is also located in this directory. 

I have tried with the root mounted as read-write and as read only, same error.

The hackman.cfg files shows "set tytoolspath "/var/mfs_ftp"

Hope this helps diagnose.

TIA!


----------



## PortlandPaw

The key clue is "permission denied." You need to 
chmod +x /var/mfs_ftp/tserver_mfs.c
(or chmod 755) and all should be fine. Please let me know.


----------



## Montaño

3.3.5 is working great also David


----------



## chippyt

I tried to chmod 755 the tserver_mfs.c and the tserver_mfs file and I tried chmod +x tserver_mfs.c and tserver_mfs

Now I get "Now starting TyTool (tserver) ..." with the OK box, but when I refresh to the hackman page tserver it still has start listed and not stop. Also, tytools will not connect, so tserver wasn't started.

I have been able to successfully go back to .7experimental and it works, but I would love to use the newest version.


----------



## Fozzie

Either I'm missing something or you've got the wrong files on Tivo? You just need two files - 'tserver' and NowShowing.tcl. Isn't tserver_mfs.c an uncompiled file and so won't run on the box anyway?


----------



## chippyt

I removed tserver_mfs.c and reinstalled hackman, still no luck. I do have tserver_mfs and NowShowing.tcl in the /var/mfs_ftp directory.


----------



## Fozzie

Either you've renamed the 'tserver' file or you're not running the latest version of TyTools (9r18).

(You also haven't mentioned whether you've chmod'd NowShowing.tcl?)


----------



## chippyt

I am running Tytoolsr18 and my tserver file is called tserver_mfs. Like I said before .7experimental works fine, but for some reason the latest version won't let tserver run. I checked the paths and filenames in the hackman.cfg created by hackman and everything checks out.


----------



## Fozzie

I've not heard of .7experimental so that one doesn't mean anything to me.

The 9r18 doesn't have any tserver_mfs file in it. I've got it open now and it's only got 'tserver' in it; one version for S1 & one for S2. Are we talking about the same app?

Have you chmod'd both 'tserver' and 'NowShowing.itcl'?

What happens when you try and run it from cmd line?

Edit: Just remembered that this shouldn't be talked about on this forum. Best you carry on over at the 'other' forum


----------



## chippyt

I had an older tserver file, so I did update by tserver file and NowShowing.tcl file with the ones in the tytoolsr18 zip file. This didn't change anything. I tried the new tserver file manually and it caused some errors when trying to connect, so I went back to the tserver_mfs file from muscle_nerd. I am using a HDVR2 with 4.0

I then tried to edit the hackman.cfg file and I did the following:

The tytoolpath and the tystudiopath were the same. I changed the tystudiopath to -unavailable- and I changed the tserverpathname also to -unavailable- (shown below), but left the tytoolpath and tytoolpathname correct and now tserver starts

set tytoolpath "/var/mfs_ftp"
set tystudiopath "--unavailable--"

set tytoolpathname "/var/mfs_ftp/tserver_mfs"
set tserverpathname "--unavailable--"

Not sure why this worked, but it did.


----------



## jsmoovey2004

Hello, 

I love the hackman app! just wanted to tell you that I finally got hackman up and running. The problem is, I don't know how I did it. It took almost a day to do. Hacking the tivo was less complicated then installing your app. 

Well, My drive crashed and I had to start all over. Unfortunatley, I can't get it back up and running again. I don't want to be rude, but (From a newbie's perspective) the install instructions seem to be lacking details.... it seems to be many people assume the readers know how to do certain things. For example, when you say run hackman...... I wasn't sure if it meant through bash. If so, how?. I mean, it was forever that it appeared in my tivoweb menu and I don't know how I did it. 

I just wish there was a step by step and can not find one in the boards. I see lots of people talking about it and the problems they have, but not the resolution.

Can anyone be kind to help? 

btw- I made sure the files were executeable and made dummy files for .cfg and .ini and placed in modules folder and in tivoweb-tcl root folder. I am running HD TIVO and TIVOWEB PLUS.

Thanks.


----------



## Fozzie

You're joking right? There's an extremely detailed readme file that comes with Hackman. If that's not enough then perhaps try here


----------



## PortlandPaw

I believe that there are three things required to make successful software:
1. A user with the basic skills required to install and run the software
2. An intuitive user interface
3. Sufficient documentation to overcome any deficiencies in (1) or (2)

I believe I'm supplying (3), but I can only go so far. For questions beyond that limit ("What's a chmod?"), I've supplied links to other resources, Steve Jenkin's excellent online tutorial, in particular. Fozzie's recommendations are also good.

I'm working (we're ALL working) on (2). That, after all, is what beta is all about. My goal is to have a product that someone can easily install (same as any other TivoWeb module), can start up (same as any other TivoWeb module), and can instantly use effectively with little, if any, fine tuning to make it work right. We're getting there. I hope that a further explanation of beta stage development isn't needed here.

That leaves (1). Exactly one year ago, I was in jsmoovey2004's shoes, confused by insufficient documentation and ignorant of that which the experts considered to be "intuitively obvious to the most casual observer." I vowed at that time (or re-vowed as I've been developing software for twenty years) to not take the user for granted and to always supply complete and informative documentation. 

I learned what I had to learn, asked questions of the many people willing to answer and benefitted from repeated (and sometimes disastrous) experimentation. I also learned of the acronym "RTFM" and discovered that we've all been spoiled to expect things to work perfectly, immediately and with no associated learning curve.

So I apologize if my efforts haven't been perfect, but please remember: I'm not in it for the money and in the end, after all, it's just a hobby.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by jsmoovey2004 _
> *I see lots of people talking about it and the problems they have, but not the resolution.*


 In addition to developing hackman itself, the fifty-some-odd releases of the program I've posted provide (or will provide) the problem resolution you're seeking.


----------



## flaboye

Here's the output of a console. Obviously this device is missing, since I cannot find anything anywhere on this particular device, I thought I better post in here and find out what type of device it is, and what would have created it to begin with. 

Apologize if this has come up in the past, I have searched high and low for anything mentioning this error and have not found it. This is a hughes system and tivowebplus works fine. The instructions were followed in the readme for hackman.

Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.5 beta--
-Root directory mounted read-write.
-Sunday, January 16, 2005, 12:31 AM, local time
CHILDSTATUS 192 1 /dev/router_client: No such file or directory
while executing
"exec $send_key $key"
("foreach" body line 1)
invoked from within
"foreach key "tivo livetv livetv clear" {exec $send_key $key}"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2949)
invoked from within
"source $module "

As a result, of course, hackman does not appear in the tivoweb app main screen.

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## jsmoovey2004

PortlandPaw,

Sorry if I have offended you. Yes, I have beyond basic skills of doing lots of what most people can't. I should have been more clear on my problem and not focus on the bad (Not that there was alot of bad). I never claimed that you should be perfect, I just thought of it as a suggestion..... Possibly for people who have never used your software (Like me).

I have done all the reading I thought I needed. However, I believe there is a problem with your latest beta. It will not work for the hr10-250. Although, I did download your experimental number 7 file. It actually works.... no problems. But, it doesn't have features as in your currnt version. 

I absolutely don't know what the problem was, but the experimental was super easy to install. I followed your directions word for word and presto... IT worked. However, the current beta doesn't work like that.

I was under the impression that I had to do something different that not posted in your docs. I realize now that it's just not compatible with the hr10-250 hardware and the 3.1.5e software..... Perhaps not? Perhaps it has something to do with the kernel 3.1.5? 

For your latest release, it won't even show up in my menus for me to even activate it. I can't even give you a cut and paste of any error messages....

Once again, I do believe your doing fine work. Please keep it up. I only wish I had half the talent and inspiration that you do in order to create such cool programs....


----------



## jsmoovey2004

PortlandPaw,

I never believed you were in it for the money. I've read a great deal on your posts and believe that your are a kind spirited person......

Just wondering though..... Is something like a total commercial skip feature possible? The are some recording devices that automatically detect 3 frames of black to skip all commercials. In fact, most television stations are required to put 3 frames of black before a show starts again so that the network can place commercials more accurately...... Just thought it would be better than a 30 sec skip.

Last, would something like an automatic resolution feature be possible through hackman? Wouldn't it be great to have the hd-tivo have a predetermined resolution that a user can give for each station / time?

Thank you for you hard work and time.
I know that money is not your motivation, but those are definitely things I wouldn't mind spending just a little bit of cash for.....


----------



## PortlandPaw

I wasn't offended. Let's just say that my patience was tried. The most important thing to take away is that this is beta software and it won't run perfectly (or as well as it can) until people like you tell me what's not working. No harm, no foul.

I think I will add the following to the ReadMe:
Troubleshooting steps:
If hackman won't start, the first thing to do is look for error messages. Use TivoWeb's Logs module to examine the contents of tivoweb.log. The most recent load is toward the end of the file. You may be able to figure out the problem from that. If not, cut and paste the suspicious message and post it on one of the TiVo forums.

Another approach is to shut down TivoWeb (Restart, Quit) and then from a bash prompt, start TivoWeb and watch the modules load:
cd <tivoweb directory>
tivoweb console
Again, look for anything suspicious and either rectify the problem or report it on the forum.

Error messages that appear during hackman's operation should also point to any problems which, if not resolved, should be reported to the forum.

As for your suggestions, they're great ideas and I'd love to do them, but I wouldn't have a clue how to do them...but I've said that before and then gone ahead and implemented the idea. I used to have a gizmo that wouldl pause the tape recording of a program until non-commercial content returned to the screen. It worked by activating the pause control which was hard-wired to a jack in the VCR (no remote control). That was 25 years ago. Worked OK, but sometimes the program material was missed, particularly in sporting events. So, anyway, I'll think about these features, but doubt that I can do them.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *Would it make sense to double check the paths Hackman detects with the startup file? If it detects TWP in two places, it would use the version in the startup file. *


 I said this might come in a version in the future, but I went ahead and did it. It works nicely and you should see it in the next release, to come out shortly. Thanks for the idea and the challenge.


----------



## samhammer

As Flaboye stated above.

Running on HR10-250

Version 3.3.0 will start and run fine IF I use the .ini that forces the use of .cfg.

Version 3.3.5 results in this error:

hackman 
--hackman Version 3.3.5 beta-- 
T
-Root directory mounted read-write.-reset-access-time] [--make-directo
-Sunday, January 16, 2005, 07:53 AM, local time 
CHILDSTATUS 371 1 /dev/router_client: No such file or directory 
[--null] [--reset-access-time] [--verbose]
while executing 
"exec $send_key $key" 
invoked from withinile] [-H format] 
"source $module "

I have never gotten it to work using the ini that is supposed to find the hacks, however this is the first version I have tried since 3.3.0

George


----------



## PortlandPaw

samhammer, flaboye and jsmoovey2004, you each have an HR10-250, right? What software version do each of you have?

I'll be very interested to hear what you say about the next beta release, out later this evening. It may or may not address your issues -- I have no way of testing it myself with similar equipment. If it does not work, I want to do a version check that will bypass the problem area(s).

NOTE: hackman uses SendKey within 10 minutes of booting to clear the screen -- you may miss it if more time has passed, plus I've tried to error trap it, so it may no longer be a problem. The better check would be to try to run any of the backdoor commands.


----------



## flaboye

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *samhammer, flaboye and jsmoovey2004, you each have an HR10-250, right? What software version do each of you have?
> 
> Thanks for your post. I have a hughes sd-dvr40 running 3.1.1c. It has
> the sleeper monte hacks, and it works great. Am looking forward to
> seeing and being able to use your hackman scripts when this error
> is figured out. I was originally concerned that it was my machine until
> seeing the other post with the identical error.
> 
> Thanks again.*


----------



## samhammer

PP,

I am using the HR10-250.
It is using software version - 3.1.5e-01-2-357

The TivoWebPlus version is - 1.1-pre2

George


----------



## jsmoovey2004

Portland paw,

Yes- Hr10-250. F.Y.I. I had to swap kernels in order to hack the hdtivo My kernel is from 3.1.5 The software is 3.1.5e.

If I remember correctly, I did something like ad a different module to the modules folder when it finally worked. I just

havn't been able to reproduce what I did before to be exact. The following message (For hackman ver 3.3.5) takes place when I enter: http://192.168.1.104/hackman/

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "bootstartA": no such variable
while executing
"foreach item $bootstartA {set BT$item $boot}"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 39)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

After quiting TivoWeb and restarting, I get:

--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author \"\" \"\"

Bootstart: ""
(procedure "readinifile" line 12)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 23)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

The messages I got were using blank hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files. Also, When I replace the hackman.cfg file with

the one that was automatically generated from when it actually work, I get the same as the last error message.

Hope this helps


----------



## jsmoovey2004

PP,

Could you post or have available Hackman 3.1.1 with your new beta? I can't find it in any link. I can only find your latest build. It seems that it works with the hr10-250 according to PTVupgrade.com... Thank You


----------



## flaboye

If I do tivoip/hackman the page actually comes up, it's just that it doesn't show on the main menu and it gets the router_client error if you
watch a console boot up of the tivoweb app.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by jsmoovey2004 _
> *The messages I got were using blank hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files. *


 That won't help, as hackman looks for the existence of these files as an indication of whether to create them or not. A zero byte file is still a file, so it's no surprise that you got error messages as hackman tries to read these empty files.

As to posting old beta versions, I'd rather not confuse things too much. There were things in 3.1.1 that have been fixed/changed/improved and I don't want to have unstable versions out there to confuse people. The development process is working toward a goal that I expect will be reached eventually. If I fall short, I'm considering offering 2.0.6 as an alternative as that was a stable version, though far short on features.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's the latest hackman beta. Features and utility continues to evolve. As usual, please report any problems and be sure to include your TiVo model number, Series 1/2, and software version, along with specifically what's working and what isn't, along with any error messages. A simple "it's not working" doesn't help. Also, if you had an issue that's now resolved, I'd really like to hear about that! My thanks to everyone for their continued support in this project; it really has been a TiVo community effort. And you can base your data on that good deal.


----------



## jsmoovey2004

Portland Paw,

No such luck on 3.3.6. I entered 192.168.1.104/hackman (After reload didn't work) and came up with the following error:

--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author \"\" \"\" Bootstart: ""
(procedure "readinifile" line 18)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 24)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

At Least it's a different error message


----------



## jsmoovey2004

PP

Good news...Sort of. I got it to run again. All I did was install tivoweb 1.9.4 (Without running it) into the /var/local/tivoweb-tcl directory. tivowebplus 1.0 is located in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. 
Could this explain anything?


----------



## flaboye

The latest release comes up clean on my dvr. Again it's a s2, 3.1.1e software, sd-dvr40 hughes model. Thanks again. JB


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by jsmoovey2004 _
> *Good news...Sort of. I got it to run again. All I did was install tivoweb 1.9.4 (Without running it) into the /var/local/tivoweb-tcl directory. tivowebplus 1.0 is located in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. Could this explain anything? *


 That's a great clue! I don't yet know what it means, but I can work with it. Thanks!


> _Originally posted by jsmoovey2004 _No such luck on 3.3.6. I entered 192.168.1.104/hackman (After reload didn't work)


Just as a point of information, this will work only if hackman successfully loaded initially -- that's why it doesn't find the variables...they haven't been set yet by the load routine.


----------



## Gunnyman

Thanks for this nifty TWP module. 
I am finding I am using it daily


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's the latest hackman beta. A few fixes and a couple of enhancements -- hackman will now tell you when you have a hack started by two (or more) startup scripts and when your startup path doesn't match the observed hack path. Should be helpful in troubleshooting startup issues.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yet another hackman beta. I hope this will be the last for awhile.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I promise this is the last hackman beta of the day.


----------



## ericd121

I've been meddling and I've broken HackMan.

Instead of looking like this:-










it looks like this:-










I've been reading the ReadMe, I've been checking file permissions, but nothing seems to work.

Also, EndPad doesn't seem to be working, but when I type *endpad.tcl* into the telnet window (i.e. not in HackMan), I'm told "EndPad is already running". 

Any help most gratefully received.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Two things: First, be sure you have the latest beta (it's now up to 3.3.10) and second, if you have this version installed, try deleting the hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files and then restarting TivoWeb. As described in the latest ReadMe (this evolves, as well), this forces hackman to regenerate fresh configuration files.

I can tell from your screen shots that (a) you're running an old version and (b) something's wrong with the .ini file, because the date has changed to "0".

But not to worry...this can be easily fixed and you'll soon be seeing your attractive graphics again!


----------



## ericd121

Ah, that did something...

HackMan displays the following error message


Code:


A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found... hackman found /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /sbin/tivoftpd in the file scan.
ftppathname has been set to /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd.

hackman found tnlited startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
but found /sbin/tnlited in the file scan.
telnetpathname has been set to tnlited.

hackman found that tivoftpd
is being started by rc.sysinit.author, and by rc.sysinit.

You may need to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or resolve the multiple startup issues.

I pressed *OK* and it loaded but with various labels complaining thusly:-

TiVo Telnet Set to load at boot-time by non-hackman file
TiVo FTP Two+ files are set to load program at boot-time

So I need to edit *rc.sysinit.author* to remove the tviftpd ref

Can you think of anything else I need to do?


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is actually nice to see...hackman is doing exactly what it's supposed to do.

If it were my machine, I'd take the following steps:
1. Use hackman to edit the rc.sysinit file to start /sbin/tivoftpd and /sbin/tnlited (Be very careful doing this and be sure the startup commands are correct!). This will guard against problems if /var gets wiped and/or rc.sysinit.author gets mangled.

2. Use hackman to take the tivoftpd startup out of rc.sysinit.author.

3. From bash, mv /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd /var/hack/bin/ORIGtivoftpd.

That should set your TiVo straight and you won't be given any futher notices. Please double-check your work before you re-boot!


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Another dumb question:
> Are /rcS.d, /tpm, and /init.d all supposed to be valid directories within /etc? I get I/O errors from these 3 directories when TWP tries to start the Hackman module. I've tried changing to these directories and get "Input/output error". I've tried rmdir but get "./tpm not a directory". I've tried rm as though they are files but get "Input/output error".
> 
> FWIW, on my 2nd HDVR (with hackman working) these 3 items are directories and I can cd into them. *


Well, it looks like these 3 (rcS.d, tpm, and init.d) were holdovers from an improper shutdown/rebooting. I ran "e2fsck -y /dev/hda7" and it spit out a bunch of corrections it was making to the file structure. After rebooting, they are finally gone. I mention this because it looks like they were the culprits that were keeping hackman from running on one of my Tivos many beta-versions ago.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Interesting...where did you find that command and what is it intended to do?


----------



## beejaycee

Reading about an error over at the "other forum" that sounded similar to a problem that I was having, the poster mentioned this command. I ogogled it to get more info and found that it is similar to the old DOS chkdsk command. Since I kind of guessed that those 3 items were probably not supposed to be there, it seemed that it would probably be a good thing to run.


> e2fsck is used to check a Linux second extended file system (ext2fs).
> -y Assume an answer of `yes' to all questions; allows e2fsck to be used non-interactively.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's the latest hackman beta. No dramatic fixes...just added the option to load the Tivo Package Manager Startup Scripts as well as hacks_callfromrcsysinit from rc.sysinit.author.


----------



## didolgi

Sorry, but the problem I was having with the status on telnet loading seems to have returned in Beta 3.3.11. Here is the end of my rc.sysinit

bash-2.02# tail /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
fi

if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi

[ ! -f /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author ] || /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

echo "rc.sysinit is complete"

but Hackman shows a RED stoplight for telnet....


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *This is actually nice to see...hackman is doing exactly what it's supposed to do.
> 
> If it were my machine, I'd take the following steps:
> 1. Use hackman to edit the rc.sysinit file to start /sbin/tivoftpd and /sbin/tnlited (Be very careful doing this and be sure the startup commands are correct!). This will guard against problems if /var gets wiped and/or rc.sysinit.author gets mangled.
> 
> 2. Use hackman to take the tivoftpd startup out of rc.sysinit.author.
> 
> 3. From bash, mv /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd /var/hack/bin/ORIGtivoftpd.
> 
> That should set your TiVo straight and you won't be given any futher notices. Please double-check your work before you re-boot! *


 Thanks for the advice, but, respectfully, I'm not going to follow all of it. 

I've already taken the tivoftpd ref out of rc.sysinit.author using joe, and /var/hack/bin/ doesn't contain tivoftpd (which would explain a few things  ).

However, I'm not going to edit the rc.sysinit file as I'm a coward. 

I can live with the error messages, but, as I'm the living embodiment of *a little knowledge is a dangerous thing*, I'm not willing to risk it.

However, my curiousity also knows no bounds so I have to ask:-
Hackman creates a new rc.sysinit.author and backs up the old one (I think!).

Do they both get read, or only one, and if so, which one?
(I know, it's a dopey question, but I needs to know  )


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by didolgi _
> *Sorry, but the problem I was having with the status on telnet loading seems to have returned in Beta 3.3.11.
> but Hackman shows a RED stoplight for telnet.... *


 Unless I'm misunderstanding your question, it should be RED, meaning if you click it you will stop it. In other words, it is now running.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by ericd121 _
> *However, my curiousity also knows no bounds so I have to ask:-
> Hackman creates a new rc.sysinit.author and backs up the old one (I think!).
> 
> Do they both get read, or only one, and if so, which one?
> (I know, it's a dopey question, but I needs to know  ) *


 Only the rc.sysinit.author file gets read.


----------



## didolgi

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Unless I'm misunderstanding your question, it should be RED, meaning if you click it you will stop it. In other words, it is now running. *


Sorry - my bad for not being clear. The Start/Stop button is correct it shows STOP when the process is running, but the small button next to it is RED indicating that it won't load at boot. If I click on it, up comes a copy of the rc.sysinit.author with the start code for telnet in it. I save it, and look at the file and its there, but the small button stays RED.

In my setup it should be anything but RED. Yellow if controlled by rc.sysinit, green if by rc.sysinit.author or blue if confused.....

I had this problem a few versions back, but it was fixed in 3.3.5 - I haven't tried the version in between to see exactly when it broke again. I would be happy to do that if you felt it would help isolate the bit of code involved. I would just need a URL to download the version between 3.3.5 and 3.3.11.


----------



## PortlandPaw

didolgi, thanks for the offer, but I think I can troubleshoot it with what I have. Look for a fix in the next release. By the way, does the prefix=/tivo/ work OK now?


----------



## bdbax

I get this when I try to toggle on-screen clock any ideas? I am running hdvr2 with 4.0

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backdoorcodes '' 'set "backdoorcode" "6";'
tivo
couldn't execute "/devbin/sendkey": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey $evrc($key)"
(procedure "SendKey" line 8)
invoked from within
"SendKey $k"
("foreach" body line 2)
invoked from within
"foreach k $argv {
SendKey $k
}"
(file "./bin_ppc/SendKey" line 6)
while executing
"exec $send_key $key"
("foreach" body line 1)
invoked from within
"foreach key "tivo tivo" {exec $send_key $key}"
("6" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch $backdoorcode {
1 {foreach key $bd_code {exec $send_key $key}}
2 {foreach key "tivo tivo" {exec $send_key $key}
after 7000
exec $..."
(procedure "::action_backdoorcodes" line 51)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## SeanC

Just installed 3.3.11 and got:

A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found... hackman found tnlited startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
but found /sbin/tnlited in the file scan.
telnetpathname has been set to tnlited.

You may need to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or resolve the multiple startup issues.

I don't see the conflict.

Telnet is in sbin

Telnet is being started by rc.sysinit, where is the conflict?

Oh and when telnet and ftp are being started from rc.sysinit is it normal for both of them to have yellow buttons?


----------



## vertigo235

I'm getting this error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author \"\" \"\" 0 0 Bootstart: ""
(procedure "readinifile" line 20)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 25)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

From the blizzard-paralyzed northeast, here's the latest hackman beta. Please post comments, good experiences, bug reports, etc., as appropriate.


----------



## SeanC

No problems going from 3.3.11 to 3.3.12.


----------



## ronsch

I'm trying to install and run Hackman for the first time.

This 3.3.11 on a Philips HDR-31202 running 3.0 with Tivowebplus 1.0.
I think I have all the files in the right place with the correct permissions but this is what i'm getting:

Log cleared on Sun Jan 23, 2005 by TivoWeb
channelmap
favicon
hackman
CHILDSTATUS 434 126 /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/find: /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/find: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune -o -path /tvbin -prune -o -path /etc -prune -o -name "tivoweb*" \! -name *..."
(file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 3003)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
moviesearch
phone
resources
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections
** end log**

The binaries all were set with chmod 755.


----------



## vertigo235

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *From the blizzard-paralyzed northeast, here's the latest hackman beta. Please post comments, good experiences, bug reports, etc., as appropriate. *


Will this fix my problem? I'm still using 1.0 and it works for my needs. But I'd be willing to try it out if it will help you solve the problem I had?


----------



## vertigo235

OK so now I get this error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "procs": no such variable
while executing
"string first $appname $procs"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 84)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

You must be using something more recent than 1.0 to see the error you're seeing but to answer your question, yes, I think the latest version would address that problem.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by vertigo235 _
> *OK so now I get this error
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> can't read "procs": no such variable
> *


 Something's screwy, because two lines before this, procs is defined:
set procs "[exec /bin/bash -c "cat /proc/\[1-9\]*/stat"]"

I would remove and reinstall a fresh download of hackman and all related files.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm sorry, I wasn't more specific. I decided to go ahead and load the latest beta that you posted today, and the error I posted above if from that version.


----------



## vertigo235

One thing that did work this time is that it detected a bunch of stuff and told me about renaming things and how they would not be found or something. Then when I hit OK, I got these errors.


----------



## stevel

I tried the beta on my DSR704 and got:


Code:


hackman
CHILDSTATUS 2112 126 /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/find: /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/find: cannot execute binary file
    while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune -o
 -path /tvbin -prune -o -name "tivoweb*" \! -name *.log -type d -print"
    (file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2992)
    invoked from within
"source $module "

Now why is it looking in bin_ppc?


----------



## Throg

I didn't have any problems with 3.3.12 at all. I'm ready for a final.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stevel _
> *I tried the beta on my DSR704
> Now why is it looking in bin_ppc? *


 It's trying to see if the ppc find works. If it does, fine. If not, it uses the mips version. I've used this error trap technique for the past few betas to select the proper find and sendkey files. Apparently, there's still a problem of some kind. Confusing, since it seems to be working for others. What beta version did you upgrade from?


----------



## vertigo235

dry deleting the ppc version...


----------



## ronsch

Should I also try deleting the ppc find? Or is it supposed to be using that one for a SA?


----------



## vertigo235

I'm pretty sure, ppc should be fore series 1, while mips is for series 2


----------



## ronsch

Can I substitute the standard "find" that is used in the other scripts?


----------



## stevel

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *What beta version did you upgrade from? *


 It wasn't a beta version, but maybe two of your releases earlier.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know what all you guys are trying to do, but let me try to explain at least the philosophy here:

The hackman distribution includes two sub-directories, bin_mips and bin_ppc, which are meant to correspond to the same sub-directories in TivoWebPlus. They would have to be added to TivoWeb setups, but I recommend just switching to TivoWebPlus.

These sub-directories have two files each in them -- find and sendkey. The ppc versions are generally for Series 1, the mips for Series 2, but I've heard that there may be some overlap.

To determine which files to use, hackman tests one of them, the ppc version, and if it works that becomes the operational file. If it returns an error, then the other must be the right one.

This seems to be working for some people but not for all. But the best place to start is with the recommended installation.


----------



## ronsch

After work, I will double-check that I copied the correct version of "find" to the bin_ppc directory, however it seems the trap code isn't correctly trapping the error.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, here's what it's doing. It's trying the mips find to locate rc.sysinit, a file that should be on every TiVo:
exec $source_dir/bin_mips/find / -name rc.sysinit -type f

stevel, your Series 2 should accomplish that feat with no problem and use the mips find. I wonder if it's generating a different, perhaps acceptable error, that is kicking it into the ppc class. I think I'll put some debug code into the next beta to see what's happening.

ronsch, your Series 1 should choke on it (as mine does) and use the ppc find instead. It appears to select the ppc directory but gives an error message appropriate for the mips version. Therefore my suspicion that the finds are in the wrong places.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *Just installed 3.3.11 and got:
> 
> A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found... hackman found tnlited startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
> but found /sbin/tnlited in the file scan.
> telnetpathname has been set to tnlited.
> 
> You may need to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
> or resolve the multiple startup issues.
> 
> I don't see the conflict.
> 
> Telnet is in sbin
> 
> Telnet is being started by rc.sysinit, where is the conflict?
> 
> Oh and when telnet and ftp are being started from rc.sysinit is it normal for both of them to have yellow buttons? *


I think the latest version should take care of your first observation and, yes, the button should be yellow if telnet or ftp is being started from rc.sysinit.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by bdbax _
> *I get this when I try to toggle on-screen clock any ideas? I am running hdvr2 with 4.0
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_backdoorcodes '' 'set "backdoorcode" "6";'
> tivo
> couldn't execute "/devbin/sendkey": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey $evrc($key)"
> *


 Looks like you've got the wrong sendkey command (mips instead of ppc or vice versa). I'm still trying to figure this out, but in the meantime, try swapping the files in the bin_mips and bin_ppc directories. But if you try any of the new beta updates, be sure to completely reinstall all of the hackman files so we're all on the same page.


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I think the latest version should take care of your first observation and, yes, the button should be yellow if telnet or ftp is being started from rc.sysinit. *


Ok, that explains that then. I didn't even know that tivoftpd was installed in var/hack until hackman told me. I now have telnet and ftp installed in sbin and being called from rc.sysinit.

Nuthin better than runnin a tight ship.


----------



## beejaycee

FWIW, I replaced the old Hackman I was running (3.3.9, I believe) with your latest beta (3.3.12) and no longer have the problem with "find" in /bin_ppc on my S2 DTivo. I don't know if it is because of something you did or something that was fixed when I ran e2fsck which repaired numerous errors but it's all good! Previously, I was copying the find file from /bin_mips to /bin_ppc to get hackman to run.


----------



## ronsch

All right.. We're making progress. I replaced both versions of find and sendkey in their respective folders. Still using 3.3.11

On Windows - 
bin_mips find 12/5/04 132kb
bin_mips sendkey 8/6/04 556kb
bin_ppc find 10/28/04 73kb
bin_ppc sendkey 11/2/04 1kb

Upon trying a quick reload out of tivowebplus, my TiVo rebooted. After the boot completed and when Tivowebplus started running, Hackman was present and operational.

In all likelyhood, I screwed up over the weekend when copying in the find and sendkey binaries.

I just tested the "reload Tivowebplus" button and it worked without rebooting the TiVo so I guess that was a one-time thing. The text on the restart tivowebplus confirmation screen refers to restarting "tivoweb" and "wait until tivoweb 1.9.4 is loaded" as if I was stopping/starting Tivoweb instead of Tivowebplus.


----------



## stevel

I tried re-copying all of the bin_xxx files from the beta file, chmodded them all to 755, but still hackman complains about bin_ppc/find

I can run find from the bin_mips folder just fine. If I run the one in bin_ppc, I get the error "cannot execute binary file", as I would expect, and this is exactly the error that Hackman reports and then fails to load for.


----------



## ronsch

I actually spent some time watching some shows on my TiVo. When I came back to my PC, Tivowebplus was completely unresponsive. After a telnet initiated reboot everything was fine again.

Watching hackman go through the initial keystrokes on the TV was something else. When it was done, it ended up on channel 24 playing the live buffer in slow motion!


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stevel _
> *I tried re-copying all of the bin_xxx files from the beta file, chmodded them all to 755, but still hackman complains about bin_ppc/find
> 
> I can run find from the bin_mips folder just fine. If I run the one in bin_ppc, I get the error "cannot execute binary file", as I would expect, and this is exactly the error that Hackman reports and then fails to load for. *


 I have an idea -- I'll first check for Series 1/2 and select the appropriate mips/pcc find. But then I'll check it as I'm doing now -- if if doesn't work, I'll load the other version. Maybe this two step approach will work. I'm baffled how the current screening process works on some Series 2 but not on others.


----------



## mulscully

I jst installed hackman and it is not showing up in tivowebplus.. any ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please look at the ReadMe for troubleshooting hints and directions on how to report any startup errors.


----------



## stark

PortlandPaw,

Hackman seems to have a problem detecting if autospace is currently running. Autospace wasn't displaying on my Tivo, so I brought up Hackman. It said that Autospace was running. I connected via telnet and did an "./autospace.tcl status" at the command line and it said that the daemon was not running.

I looked at Hackman.itcl and I saw that you weren't using the ps command anymore. Can you give me more information about the command you use to see if an app is running?

I'm running 3.3.12.


----------



## FauxPas

Would it be possible to add support for TiVoVBI please?


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by stark _
> *PortlandPaw,
> 
> Hackman seems to have a problem detecting if autospace is currently running. Autospace wasn't displaying on my Tivo, so I brought up Hackman. It said that Autospace was running. I connected via telnet and did an "./autospace.tcl status" at the command line and it said that the daemon was not running.
> 
> I looked at Hackman.itcl and I saw that you weren't using the ps command anymore. Can you give me more information about the command you use to see if an app is running?
> 
> I'm running 3.3.12. *


 I haven't had any problems running autospace on both the SA and DTivo and I use it all the time.

I haven't used "ps" to read the apps running since very early in the development process. Since ps is not native to the TiVo, I decided to do a cat on the /proc/[1-9]*/stat files and read the running apps there. For example, my SA now shows 170 (autospace.tcl) meaning that autospace is PID 170. The comparable ps ax result is 170 ? S 0:04 tivosh /var/hack/autospace.tcl BG.

Of course, I've changed direction since then and have added the find and sendkey commands to the hackman package. I guess I could add ps, but why mess with what's already working?

So, at any rate, I don't know what the problem is with your TiVo. My bet is that a reboot would make all the problems go away.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by FauxPas _
> *Would it be possible to add support for TiVoVBI please? *


 I think I can do that.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Let's hope that 13 is the charm. Here's the latest hackman beta. I hope I've addressed reported issues by writing more information to the .cfg file, rather than generating it at runtime. Plus I've added support for TiVoVBI, the closed-caption hack which works very nicely on my S1 SA and DTivo. More information about TiVoVBI may be found here, along with a link to both S1 and S2 TiVoVBI files.

As usual, please report feedback on this beta version here. I hope to move out of beta ASAP and put this project to bed (for now).

*ADDENDUM:* There will be at least a beta 3.3.14 as I just noticed that the latest TiVoVBI is started with "tivovbi -xtc" and I developed hackman using an older version that didn't require arguements. So I'll have to figure out a way to handle both versions. Stay tuned.


----------



## zeddock

Could the difference between this beta and one of the first, (which I had running,) be the problem which has generated this...?


> action_hackman '' ''
> can't read "TWpath": no such variable
> while executing
> "set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author \"\" \"\" 0 0 Bootstart: ""
> (procedure "readinifile" line 20)
> invoked from within
> "readinifile"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 25)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"


I had an older version working but now when I go to my TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0 and add /hackman to the URL.... I get this error.

To install this latest beta I replaced the 4 directories which came with the zip.
I did not need to chmod the directories as they were shown as executable after the copy.
Thanx,

Zeddock


----------



## PortlandPaw

Are you absolutely sure you're installing version 3.3.13 beta? The reason I ask is that the line you quote in your message is not the same as the line in the current 3.3.13 beta. Line 22 of the current readinifile subroutine ends with:
...$author \"\" \"\" 0 0 0 0 Bootstart: "
The corresponding line you're quoting ends with:
...$author \"\" \"\" 0 0 Bootstart: "

The two extra zeroes are for the two latest options I added in 3.3.13, namely the option to suppress conflict notification and the option to enble the quick disappearing Play Bar.

Please go to my site and re-download the most recent beta:
hackman-V3.3.13.beta..> 31-Jan-2005 06:17 337k

Then let me know how that works.

Afterthought: It's a remote possibility that you could get this error if you didn't reload TivoWebPlus after installing hackman, but rather just copied everything over and then tried running it. If you're sure you have the right version of hackman installed, try doing a quick reload and if that doesn't work, try shutting down TWP and re-starting it.


----------



## zeddock

Egg on face.....

I am sorry I confused the issue....

Last night I installed .12 beta and got this error. What I was meaning to ask was, will this update (.13) cure the error that I got when I updated from an older version of hackman, to .12.

Sorry for the confusion.

Zeddock


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by zeddock _
> *...will this update (.13) cure the error that I got when I updated from an older version of hackman, to .12?*


 I certainly hope so! Please let me know.


----------



## beejaycee

The newest beta didn't load for me. I'm running 4.01b on a killhdinitrd'd DTivo HDVR2.
During the restart of TivoWebPlus v1.1-pre2 I get the following when it loads the modules:
hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.13 beta--
Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
NONE can't read "model": no such variable
while executing
"if <$series1 || $model == 0> <
if <[catch <exec $source_dir/bin_ppc/find / -name rc.sysinit -type f> error]> <
set find $source_dir/bin_mips/f..."
<procedure "CreateConfig" line 18>
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
<file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3237
invoked from withing
"source $modules "

FWIW, v3.3.12 ran without a problem.


----------



## chippyt

I just tried 3.3.13 beta and I getting the same error as beejaycee above.


----------



## ThurstonX

I'm getting a similar set of errors:

hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.13 beta--
-Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
NONE can't read "model": no such variable
while executing
"if {$series1 || $model == 0} {
if {[catch {exec $source_dir/bin_ppc/find / -name rc.sysinit -type f} error]} {
set find $source_dir/bin_mips/f..."
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 18)
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3237)
invoked from within
"source $module "
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I include this because some chars differ from the above.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> *I include this because some chars differ from the above. *


I typed the error message as opposed to cut & pasting them so mine probably has typos. Thanks for posting the correct error string.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Guess 13 _wasn't_ the charm. Sorry about that. The "model" variable must be defined elsewhere on the S1, so it didn't complain on mine. Let's try this one.


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Guess 13 wasn't the charm. Sorry about that. The "model" variable must be defined elsewhere on the S1, so it didn't complain on mine. Let's try this one. *


or 14 either, if the atached tivoweb.log is any indication. There are actually more errors.

Not sure if I'm reading your post correctly, but I'm running a Series 2.


----------



## vertigo235

nope

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "TWpath": no such variable
while executing
"set text "1 1 1 1 1 1 0 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 password January, 2005 0 55000 $TWpath 1 2 0 -sugeq 1 1 1 1 $author \"\" \"\" 0 0 0 0 Bootstart: ""
(procedure "readinifile" line 22)
invoked from within
"readinifile"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 25)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> *or 14 either, if the atached tivoweb.log is any indication. There are actually more errors.
> 
> Not sure if I'm reading your post correctly, but I'm running a Series 2. *


Since the .14-beta generated errors in other modules (guess that's the correct word) -- like 'ui' and 'index' -- outside of 'hackman' I wanted to be sure I hadn't introduced some user error into my testing. I killed TWP (1.0, btw) removed 'hackman.itcl' and the two files (each) from bin_mips and bin_ppc, and restarted TWP. Here's the clean tivoweb.log:

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

...and it may well have been user error. I had placed 'bufferhack.itcl' in the modules directory *before* successfully getting hackman up and running. I removed that, put back the hackman files and restarted TWP. Here's the relevant section from the latest tivoweb.log:

Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.14 beta--
-Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Creating hackman.ini...
-Root directory mounted read-write.
-Tuesday, February 01, 2005, 02:07 AM, local time
index
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
... and "hackman" is displayed as a menu choice. So far so good.

Next step: re-try bufferhack.itcl...
*Disco!*

Dag, I'm sorry if I wasted your time, PortlandPaw. What a newb am I :-( Hopefully this post will assist other ppl with that problem.

Thanks for what looks to be a great tool!

Back to hacking...


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, I'm confused. Others are running 3.3.14 with no problem on the "other board" while nobody has it going here. Could you please try deleting any previous hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files, shutting down Tivoweb, and restarting from bash? And also, please remind me what version of TW/P you're running and what Series TiVo you have.


----------



## Fozzie

It's working fine here David (UK SA Series1)


----------



## disco

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> Next step: re-try bufferhack.itcl...
> *Disco!*


You called??

For what it's worth, I'm running v3.3.14 on my S2 DTiVo's without a problem. I _did_ have to kill TWP and restart it from bash as David said...


----------



## Fozzie

Edit: Content deleted because I was talking cr*p!


----------



## PortlandPaw

We're getting there, but there's one more issue to be cleared up. Using the downloads from Samba, I was able to get tivovbi working on both my S1 standalone and DTivo using tvbi.o for the standalone and tvbi-dtv.o for the DTivo, along with tivovbi-1.03.zip available from here.

But I was unable to get either box to work using the link from the TiVo wiki and, of course, I was unable to test a Series 2. This, I believe is dgi's work.

So, I need some help. Using the first samba link, I have hackman working with the tivovbi 1.03. But I can't get it to work with tivovbi-dgi.

If anybody has tivovbi working on a Series 2, please let me know what commands you're using to start it. Same with the corresponding Series 1 version.


----------



## ThurstonX

Error setting "Preferences" password in 3.3.14-beta on Series 2:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_HMsetprefs '$chan$box0$box1$box2$box3$box4$box5$box6$box7$box8$box9$box10$box11$box12$box13$box14$box15$box16$box17$box18$box19$box24$box25$box26$box27$box28$box29$box30$box31$box32$box33$box34' 'set "filetobeedited" "./tivoweb.cfg";set "box0" "1";set "box1" "1";set "box2" "1";set "box3" "1";set "box4" "1";set "box5" "1";set "box24" "1";set "box25" "1";set "box7" "10";set "box14" "1";set "box15" "<new passwd; deleted for security>";set "box26" "1";set "box27" "1";set "box28" "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author";set "box16" "January, 2005";set "box17" "0";set "edit" "Save Settings";set "box18" "55000";'
couldn't read file "./modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"action_hackman $chan $path $env"
("1" arm line 5)
invoked from within
"switch $action {
1{readwrite "on"
file delete "$config\.old" "$author\.old" "$inifile\.old"
readwrite "off"
readinifile
action..."
("default" arm line 36)
invoked from within
"switch -glob $edit {
*Edit*{action_editor $chan $path $env}

*Cancel* {action_hackman $chan $path $env}

*View* {action_HMpathnames ..."
(procedure "::action_HMsetprefs" line 8)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

/ is definitely rw:
bash-2.02# mount
/dev/hda7 on / type ext2 (rw)
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
/proc on /proc type proc (rw)
bash-2.02#


----------



## ThurstonX

Getting frustrated, as I had this working. I uninstalled TWP 1.0 (and thus everything therein), reinstalled (can't quit/stop it frmo GUI or cmd line, but that's another issue), and reinstalled hackman.

I tailed /var/log/tivoweb.log (after clearing) and it looks clean:

Loading modules...
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.14 beta--
-Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Creating hackman.ini...
-Root directory mounted read-write.
-Tuesday, February 01, 2005, 01:56 PM, local time
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

but clicking the 'hackman' link produces the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
couldn't read file "./modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Again, Series 2 DTivo running 4.01b.

Maybe I'll try 3.3.13.

TIA


----------



## ThurstonX

Still having problems when attempting to set the password in hackman Preferences (see previous post).

After it errors, I quit TWP (now running 1.1), removed hackman.ini, and restarted. tivoweb.log is clean and I can get to the main hackman page. Guess I'll just stick to the default password.


----------



## ThurstonX

BTW, never did try 3.3.13. Still using 3.3.14.


----------



## ericd121

Hackman seems to insist on over-riding my settings for EndPad by writing this code 
* /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 2 -sugqual 0 -sugeq -auto >> /dev/null &*
instead of my original preferred code
* /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -auto >> /dev/null &*

This only happens on TiVo1; TiVo2 is fine. I think at some point, I found the EndPad settings page, which had *-s 1 -e 2 -sugqual 0 -sugeq * as its defaults (in HTML form, of course!).

Is there anything I can do, or not do, to prevent this?


----------



## beejaycee

Here's a bizarre one -- I've lost my tivoweb.log. On my bedroom tivo running 3.3.12 and TWP 1.0 I have a tivoweb.log. On my den tivo running 3.3.14 and TWP 1.1 beta it is gone. I've since gone back to TWP 1.0 and still don't have it. Any ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by ericd121 _
> *Hackman seems to insist on over-riding my settings for EndPad by writing this code . Is there anything I can do, or not do, to prevent this? *


 When you set EndPad to load on boot, you can set the parameters which will be saved in the .ini file. So, the steps are (first) click the boot button for EndPad so it doesn't load on boot. Then (second) click it again to set it to load on boot with the parameters you specify.

Remember that in these days of hackman development, the .ini file is going to be wiped out and re-generated with each new beta version, so this procedure will have to be repeated until we have a final, stable version which, I hope, will be very soon.


----------



## beejaycee

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Here's a bizarre one -- I've lost my tivoweb.log. On my bedroom tivo running 3.3.12 and TWP 1.0 I have a tivoweb.log. On my den tivo running 3.3.14 and TWP 1.1 beta it is gone. I've since gone back to TWP 1.0 and still don't have it. Any ideas? *


Um, nevermind. It must be something with TWP 1.1 beta. I rebooted a 2nd time and now the log file is back. It's interesting how it seems that somethings don't "change" until a second reboot.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't think it has anything to do with TivoWeb. At times, the TiVo will purge itself of old log files. I've noticed the same erratic behavior.


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by beejaycee _
> *Um, nevermind. It must be something with TWP 1.1 beta. I rebooted a 2nd time and now the log file is back. It's interesting how it seems that somethings don't "change" until a second reboot. *


I've noticed other odd behavior with TWP 1.1, particularly the ui module failing to load or dying when it had been working. Quitting TWP 1.1 and restarting generally corrects it.

As far as hackman goes, under both TWP 1.0 & 1.1, attempting change the default password blows away the hackman.cfg file (see above). This can be corrected by removing hackman.ini and restarting TWP.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> *Error setting "Preferences" password in 3.3.14-beta on Series 2:*


By any chance, did you try a two-word password? That would blow things apart.


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *By any chance, did you try a two-word password? That would blow things apart. *


No. I tried a couple with non-alphanumeric characters, and one with just alphanumerics. Same result.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> *Still having problems when attempting to set the password in hackman Preferences *


 I'm sorry, but I can't replicate the problem with 3.3.14. Could you please give me more details about how this happens?


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I'm sorry, but I can't replicate the problem with 3.3.14. Could you please give me more details about how this happens? *


Maybe it's a Series 2 DTiVo with 4.x issue. Also, there are some funky TWP 1.1 things going on with my unit today, if reboot = funky.

I've gone through the process again and documented the steps, the attempted new password, the errors and the drama (TiVo rebooted!) in the attached.

Hope it helps. Also, let me know if you spot any user error or need clarification on anything I did. System info is included at the bottom.


----------



## ThurstonX

Here's a stoopid newbie question: does a TiVo reboot always result in a / file system that is rw? Is that why you added that great bit to hackman? Just utilized it


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> *Here's a stoopid newbie question: does a TiVo reboot always result in a / file system that is rw? Is that why you added that great bit to hackman? Just utilized it  *


 No, actually the default is read-only. But I set the hackman default read-write because some hackers create a system that depends on a rw environment -- all the hacks are in the root directory. I recommend that if this is not the case, then you should set this control to set the root directory to ro -- it's supposed to be safer.


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *No, actually the default is read-only. But I set the hackman default read-write because some hackers create a system that depends on a rw environment -- all the hacks are in the root directory. I recommend that if this is not the case, then you should set this control to set the root directory to ro -- it's supposed to be safer. *


So, no hacks in root dir, set to ro. I see /var always mounts rw (guess it has to for logging, etc.). I don't have any, so I'll take your advice. Thanks again.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by ThurstonX _
> *Hope it helps. Also, let me know if you spot any user error or need clarification on anything I did.*


 I still can't replicate the situation. Is this the _exact_ password you used? It looks like there may be a character that makes one word look like two, but it doesn't happen with the password you gave me. As for the reboot, that's normal. I've discovered that if I do a quick reload of TivoWeb around ten times, the box complains and reboots. Too stressed out, I guess.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's exactly it...if I put in a two-word password, it does what you observed. There's something about your password that makes it act like two words. I can error-out spaces -- what else should I exclude?

ADDENDUM: Never mind...I'll just screen out anything interpreted as two words.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, here's the beta for the weekend. Nothing new in terms of features, but I hope to have addressed the issues that have been raised and, therefore, move this closer to 4.0.0 (no more beta, the outcries have started).

I've added a requirement that if the hackman.cfg file was not created by the most recent version then both the hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files will be re-generated. This should eliminate migration problems but obviously requires resetting your preferences...just don't be surprised.

Everyone knows the drill -- please let me know how this works for you.


----------



## Fozzie

Just tried the new version and the 30 sec skip is working again for me (using the native sendkey). Thanks David.


----------



## vertigo235

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
couldn't read file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


Isn't it supose to create the config file by itself?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Something misfired...try shutting down TivoWeb completely and restarting it.


----------



## ronsch

Good Morning David,

I've had several instances since I've installed Tivowebplus where it simply won't respond to my browser at all only a couple of hours after a reboot and even when no other activities are going on, if you get my drift. 

Since you have a method of flushing and restarting tivowebplus from Hackman, I was wondering if there exists a script that I could run from a telnet session to accomplish the same thing?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've had the same problem at times. Before I do a reboot using the remote (don't pull the plug unless you absolutely have to!), I try this from bash:

/tvbin/http_get -U http://127.0.0.1:80/quit -D /tmp -T 0 -C 0 >/dev/null 2>&1

That will sometimes shutdown TivoWebPlus and allow you to restart it in the usual manner. It would be easy to put the /tvbin and restart commands into a script, but I've never bothered since I run the /tvbin from an old telnet control center I wrote last year.


----------



## vertigo235

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Something misfired...try shutting down TivoWeb completely and restarting it. *


But I would usualy use Hackman to do that!! 

How do I do this without restarting my TiVo? Is there a command line shutdown and restart for TiVowebplus?

Edit: Doh, I didn't read the next posts until after I replied...


----------



## PortlandPaw

Great minds must be thinking alike...normally, if you have control of TivoWebPlus you can use the Restart | Quit to shut it down and then get to a bash prompt, cd to the TWP directory and then ./tivoweb console to restart it. Sorry, if I'm providing elementary information, but it may help someone else.


----------



## ronsch

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I've had the same problem at times. Before I do a reboot using the remote (don't pull the plug unless you absolutely have to!), I try this from bash:
> 
> /tvbin/http_get -U http://127.0.0.1:80/quit -D /tmp -T 0 -C 0 >/dev/null 2>&1
> 
> That will sometimes shutdown TivoWebPlus and allow you to restart it in the usual manner. It would be easy to put the /tvbin and restart commands into a script, but I've never bothered since I run the /tvbin from an old telnet control center I wrote last year. *


Thanks! The Tivowebplus hang is usually followed by TiVo ceasing to respond to the remote. Once that happens I am usually still able to telnet in and issue a reboot command so that I don't have to pull the plug. Glad to know this isn't just happening to me. I've already removed a couple of modules that I don't normally use from the modules directory and cut down on the initial commands that Hackman runs at startup just to see if it stabilizes a little. I understand that tserver has been thought to cause some instability but I didn't even fire it up this morning after an intentional reboot to clear things out for all the Super Bowl programming and it still hung.


----------



## vertigo235

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Great minds must be thinking alike...normally, if you have control of TivoWebPlus you can use the Restart | Quit to shut it down and then get to a bash prompt, cd to the TWP directory and then ./tivoweb console to restart it. Sorry, if I'm providing elementary information, but it may help someone else. *


Yeah, I remembered that shortly after I posted. I'll try it later.


----------



## b-manSC

> /tvbin/http_get -U http://127.0.0.1:80/quit -D /tmp -T 0 -C 0 >/dev/null 2>&1


are those zeros or O's aft -T and -C? Also, is there a space after the final 0 before >/dev/null?

Thanks so much for all your posts- I really like Hackman have been using 3.3.13 and am upgrading to 3.3.15 this afternoon.

*EDIT* Forget the below- already answered by the next post- THANKS!~

Also, have you seen this problem? 
I havea Series 1 TiVo, with TiVoWebPlus, vserver, tserver, and hackman running. I used to be able to go to the TWP, USER Interface, and had a VIEW link by each of my recorded shows that I could click on and WMP would start and play that stream. Now that link is gone. I cannot find in my notes what module I installed to get the VIEW link, but really miss it. I can still use TyTools to download the entire stream then watch it, but I liked being able to watch it as it streamed. Can anyone tell me what I need to reinstall or check to get the VIEW link back? TWP, Live viewing, Hackman all seem to be working as they were.

Thanks!


----------



## Throg

> I used to be able to go to the TWP, USER Interface, and had a VIEW link by each of my recorded shows that I could click on and WMP would start and play that stream. Now that link is gone. I cannot find in my notes what module I installed to get the VIEW link, but really miss it.


Make sure that TyShowLinks = 1 is in your tivoweb.cfg file.


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by b-manSC _
> *are those zeros or O's aft -T and -C? Also, is there a space after the final 0 before >/dev/null? *


 I think they're zeros and there is a space. I cut and pasted it into the post -- how about cutting and pasting into the telnet? With Tera Term you can paste with a right click or ALT- (not CTRL-) V.


----------



## b-manSC

I'll search for Terra Term right away- I'm looking for a good ftp gui interface as well. Can you tell me how to change the backdoor code Hackman uses? Mine is not correct for my 3.0 sw on TiVo.

thanks again for a great product.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look at FreeFTP or WS_FTP. If you have 3.0, you don't have to change it -- it should be 3 0 BC, thumbs up.


----------



## b-manSC

Thanks for the ftp info.

The code is supposed to be 3 0 BC, but when tivo starts it does something else entirely. I hear the confirmation tones, but the System Information screen doesn't say Backdoors enabled- and I do it manually. do you think I messed anything up?


*EDIT*

I know your time is valuable, so this is something I can live with or figure out later. I'm sure you get swamped with too many messages about minor things.


----------



## PortlandPaw

When you say confirmation tones, do you mean the "beep, beep" of the keypresses, or the "bong, bong, bong" that signifies backdoors enabled? You can try two things. One, lengthen the startup delay and/or try disabling "use native sendkey."


----------



## b-manSC

Its the bong-bong-bong of backdoors enabled. Using telnet, I sent the sendkey from your package again to the TiVo box, Quick reloaded TWP, and rebooted TiVo and it worked perfectly. I must have not used the correct sendkey originally, or else its that gremlin I've read about on this forum about two reboots of TiVo to get somethings to click.

Thanks!


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by ronsch _
> *The Tivowebplus hang is usually followed by TiVo ceasing to respond to the remote. Once that happens I am usually still able to telnet in and issue a reboot command so that I don't have to pull the plug. Glad to know this isn't just happening to me. I've already removed a couple of modules that I don't normally use from the modules directory and cut down on the initial commands that Hackman runs at startup just to see if it stabilizes a little. I understand that tserver has been thought to cause some instability but I didn't even fire it up this morning after an intentional reboot to clear things out for all the Super Bowl programming and it still hung. *


Ron,

I haven't seen someone mentioning TWP hanging and the Tivo stops responding to the remote in this thread before. I have been having this issue for quite sometime and have always assumed that it was a minor glitch from using the LBA48 kernel. I also tried to find the cause by minimizing hacks and scripts loading. I considered TWP and Hackman critical so I have never tried not running both of those. I have to reboot my Tivo because of this lockup every 3 days or so, though as you mentioned I've had to do 2 manual reboots within hours of eachother. I'm not sure what is the root cause, whether TWP or hackman have anything to do with it. I just wanted to say that I have those exact same symptoms. Though from my perspective I always notice the lockup because the Tivo stops responding to my remote. I always use telnet to reboot, not hackman, so I didn't notice until recently that TWP was hanging at the same time.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Although I suppose anything is possible, the only time hackman does anything is at boottime when it sends keycodes for any requested backdoor startup codes and later when the user initiates an action (start, stop, file edit, etc.) directly. Otherwise, it just sits there waiting for a command. 

I've never had any unexpected boot problems with either the S1 SA or DTivo that couldn't be traced to corrupted program data, which hackman doesn't touch.

Other hacks, such as tserver, vserver, tyindex, etc. are doing things in the background while TiVo is running and are probably more likely suspects.


----------



## ThurstonX

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *OK, here's the beta for the weekend. Nothing new in terms of features, but I hope to have addressed the issues that have been raised and, therefore, move this closer to 4.0.0 (no more beta, the outcries have started).
> 
> I've added a requirement that if the hackman.cfg file was not created by the most recent version then both the hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files will be re-generated. This should eliminate migration problems but obviously requires resetting your preferences...just don't be surprised.
> 
> Everyone knows the drill -- please let me know how this works for you. *


Installed the new beta, and while the error caused by setting the password is gone, and the new password appears to take, it does not. I tried something like:
Abc!123
where the only non-alphanumeric is the '!' When I try to use it to login to Preferences it fails, but the default works. Is a TWP restart required? Are NO non-alphanumerics supported?

FWIW, i tried one using only alphanumerics, with the same result.

BTW, I'm using Opera 7.54u2 (the latest). Haven't tried using IE.

[edit]: Seems to be an Opera issue. Grrr. I used IE and it set it correctly, both alphanumeric only and using 'special' characters.

Now a new issue:
I accidentally clicked the yellow button next to "TiVo Telnet" which I reckon edits /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author. A backup was ceated, but it's zero size:

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 Feb 8 16:05 rc.sysinit.author.ORIG
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 634 Feb 8 16:05 rc.sysinit.author

I got a nice warning from hackman that telnet was set in both 
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
&
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
which is what tipped me off to my mistake (so, thanks for that!). I just commented out the .author telnet lines you added, but one thing is missing from my original .author file. It had a line to initiate fakecall.tcl. Since I have that cron'd, that's not a big deal. I assume it was added when I first hacked the box. What is worrying is that the backup seems to have failed.

TIA.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, that's the second report I've had of a zero-byte .ORIG file. I thought at first it was because the original rc.sysinit.author file didn't exist, but that's obviously not the case. I'll look into it. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## zeddock

Could this have something to do with my loss of my .author file? I had just turned on 30second skip inside of hackman.

Just an FYI. 

-zeddock

PS. I am getting some help in the newbie forums, but it looks like I will recover my stuff. When I get back in I will let you know what I find with the .author file, etc. You can follow things here if you want.

/forum/showpost.php?p=209012&postcount=1


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> OK, that's the second report I've had of a zero-byte .ORIG file. I thought at first it was because the original rc.sysinit.author file didn't exist, but that's obviously not the case. I'll look into it. Thanks for the heads-up.


NP. Thanks for a truly great tool. Now that I've ... *cough cough* *ahem* ... managed to RTFM, I'm learning to utilize it better, not to mention taking your good advice about backing up scripts, etc.

I do have a question about how to get an app recognized and thus under hackman's control. I'm running lshd for those rare times I need to connect from work. Maybe I missed it in the README (and if so, just point me back there and I'll have another go), but I'm not sure how to make hackman find, e.g.,
/var/hack/lsh-1.5.5/sbin/lshd
and how to make sure it would use the following startup cmd:
${LSH}/sbin/lshd -h ${LSH}/lsh_host_key --daemonic --root-login --no-password --subsystems sftp=${LSH}/sbin/sftp-server
(where LSH is set to var/hack/lsh-1.5.5)

I started to edit hackman.cfg to 'set' everything, but then got paranoid, went back to the README and realized you've allowed for control in the user's section of .author.

Thanks again for a great meta-hack


----------



## PortlandPaw

zeddock said:


> Could this have something to do with my loss of my .author file? I had just turned on 30second skip inside of hackman.


Highly unlikely. It's a whole different area of code.


zeddock said:


> PS. I am getting some help in the newbie forums, but it looks like I will recover my stuff.


The repartee is as expected. Please look for my PM to you.


----------



## PortlandPaw

ThurstonX said:


> I do have a question about how to get an app recognized and thus under hackman's control.


Do-it-yourself additions to hackman have become really unmanageable. You're doing the right thing putting that command in the "users section." If there's a great outcry for adding lsh I'll do it. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Gunnyman

I have been tweaking Hackman off and on today and FINALLY got the hang of things!
Thanks PP for such a USEFUL tool.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Gunnyman2k3 said:


> I have been tweaking Hackman off and on today and FINALLY got the hang of things!
> Thanks PP for such a USEFUL tool.


Cool! And you're welcome!


----------



## Gunnyman

one stupid question 
I have fakecall set up to run as a cron job. Is there a way within hackman to see that it actually ran? Or is there an easier way to get fakecall run within hackman.
I am typing it in the "commandline box" every day because I am having a hard time verifying that my cron job is setup correctly.
Thanks
G


----------



## PortlandPaw

You can check the cronlog to see if the cron job at least tried to run fakecall, but your best bet is to set up fakecall to write its own log where any errors will show up. For example, I use the following cron entry to do the moviesort hack:


Code:


# Fifteen after three a.m.(EST) or four a.m. (DST), Maine time, every night, update moviesearch
15 8 * * * /var/hack/bin/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1

The stuff after the first ">" specifies where the log should be created.

Then you can use hackman's edit file capabilities (select "other", and put in the filename) to see what it says. Or, if you get ambitious, you can add the file name to the list that comes up in the drop-down menu -- see the very end of hackman.itcl for directions how to do it.


----------



## ThurstonX

Gunnyman2k3 said:


> one stupid question
> I have fakecall set up to run as a cron job. Is there a way within hackman to see that it actually ran? Or is there an easier way to get fakecall run within hackman.
> I am typing it in the "commandline box" every day because I am having a hard time verifying that my cron job is setup correctly.
> Thanks
> G


Gunny, run this cmd (hackman or telnet) and see if yours looks like mine:

bash-2.02# cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
0 0 * * * fakecall.tcl
0 0 * * * wipelogs

wipelogs is optional, of course. If you're worried about a PATH issue, do this:
bash-2.02# which fakecall.tcl
/busybox/fakecall.tcl

and change root's crontab to:
0 0 * * * /busybox/fakecall.tcl

yours might not be in /busybox, so set the path accordingly. Just make sure the structure of the entry matches the above (five fields: MIN HOUR DAY_OF_MONTH MONTH DAY_OF_WEEK)

When in doubt, look it up ;-)
http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?crontab+5

PortlandPaw,
any idea where cron logs? I checked in /var/log, grepping for 'cron' and 'fake' but only found the following:

bash-2.02# grep -i cron *
messages:Feb 9 03:09:51 (none) crond[228]: crond 2.3.2 dillon, started, log level 8
messages:Feb 9 05:30:44 (none) crond[229]: crond 2.3.2 dillon, started, log level 8

claims to be logging.

Hope that eases your mind, Gunny.


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw,
would it be possible to have hackman return to the Preferences page after editing a file and clicking OK? Well, I'm sure it's possible, but would you consider it. It's kind of a pain to have to enter the password again to get back in there.

TIA.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm using the Series 1, non-BusyBox version of cron, so I really don't know how BusyBox log works. For Series 1, the logs will be found in /var/hack/cron/, which is a hard-coded path. Nice, for consistencies sake.


----------



## Gunnyman

Thanks Thurston
everything seems to be running fine


----------



## taw123

I hacked my S2 DTiVo (killininitHD), installed a collection of OSD hacks, 4.0.1b software, BusyBox (Alpha's post), superpatched, installed MFS_FTP, TiVoFTPd.mips, created start up script to run various process listed, added Telnet deamon to startup, installed TWP 1.1pre2, hexedited the kernel to reset the backdoor code, chron'd FakeCall and log clean, installed updated USB 2.0 ethernet drivers, set the default login directory to /var/hack, set telnet login prompt to display current dir, installed a new version of sendkey posted on the net, installed elseed (Caller-ID, with local address book), and the following TivoWeb modules (Backup, Channel Grid, New Episodes, Web Remote, What's on?).

All those TivoWeb modules work and one would assume I am not TOTALLY incompetent BUT.....

I can't for the life of me get HackMan to show up in the module list in TWP 1.1 pre2. If I try to launch it manually by just typing the url for the module I get a msg that not surprisingly no .cfg file exists (since one have never been created/module started normally).

What I did
I copied the find command to the TWP binary dir, and linked the copy of sendkey I had both as SendKey and sendkey. Here is my directory.

ls -la /var/hack/tivowebplus/bin_mips
total 152
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Feb 9 17:30 .
drwxr-xr-x 9 0 0 1024 Feb 8 10:32 ..
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 12 Feb 9 17:30 SendKey -> /bin/sendkey
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 118 Feb 9 01:17 SendKey-alt
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 9848 Dec 21 2003 bsearch
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 134564 Feb 9 01:19 find
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 5684 Dec 21 2003 get_space
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 12 Feb 9 01:19 sendkey -> /bin/sendkey

Copied all the images to TWP images.
/var/hack/hackman# ls -la /var/hack/tivowebplus/images/
total 76
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Feb 9 01:21 .
drwxr-xr-x 9 0 0 1024 Feb 8 10:32 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1575 Sep 22 20:27 SelectIcon-256.10.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1236 Feb 9 01:21 altbootbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1202 Feb 9 01:21 backdoorbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1249 Feb 9 01:21 bootbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 545 Feb 9 01:21 brownbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1164 Feb 9 01:21 bufferbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1257 Dec 13 2003 conflict1.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1257 Dec 13 2003 conflict2.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1257 Dec 13 2003 conflict3.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1265 Dec 13 2003 conflict4.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1223 Feb 9 01:21 conflictbootbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1406 Jan 9 2004 favicon.ico
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 383 Feb 9 01:21 greenbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 38539 Mar 29  2004 hdvr2.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 468 Feb 9 01:21 killbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1236 Feb 9 01:21 nobootbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 530 Feb 9 01:21 rebootbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1685 Dec 6 2001 recycle1.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 343 Feb 9 01:21 redbutton.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1251 Dec 13 2003 slotfree.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1189 Feb 9 01:21 xPluszbutton.png

Finally I copied the hackman module to the TWP modules dir:
/var/hack/hackman# ls -la /var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/
total 775
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 1024 Feb 9 01:21 .
drwxr-xr-x 9 0 0 1024 Feb 8 10:32 ..
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Feb 8 10:14 backup
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 109585 Dec 31 15:41 backup.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 15516 Jan 28 00:03 channelgrid.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 28330 Feb 3 17:12 channelprefs.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 4328 Dec 13 2002 displaytext.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1017 Jan 31 2004 favicon.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 32493 Feb 8 09:24 folders.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 154957 Feb 9 01:21 hackman.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 23648 Feb 1 11:44 index.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 18252 Oct 23 18:11 info.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 12666 Oct 23 18:11 lj_utils.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 23349 Sep 22 20:24 logos.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 2433 Oct 23 18:11 logs.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 8035 Oct 23 18:11 mail.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 3958 Oct 23 18:11 mfsbrowser.itcl
-rw-rw-rw- 1 0 0 7456 Nov 17 2003 newepisodes.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 11622 Oct 23 18:11 phone.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 8244 Oct 23 18:11 resources.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 19188 Jan 31 2004 sched.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 19598 Sep 22 20:25 search.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1107 Jan 31 2004 theme.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 18922 Dec 31 16:09 tivoweb-backup-readme.htm
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 2435 Jan 31 2004 tvres-2.0.res
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 3440 Jun 10 2002 tvres-2.5.res
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 3440 Jan 31 2004 tvres-3.0.res
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 166244 Oct 23 18:11 ui.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 23218 Aug 7 2004 webremote.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 19219 Oct 23 18:11 whatson.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 15526 Sep 22 20:25 wishlists.itcl

After all that I still don't see HackMan in my list of modules. As I mentioned if I manually try to launch it by typing


Code:


http://tivo-office.e-weyer.com/hackman

 I get:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
couldn't read file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
    while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
    (procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

As I said, saying that cfg file is not there as the module never correctly inited.....

Any help for a hacker who think's he is losing his mind? I only have this tivostudio to install and then I clone the drive to my 3 DTivos! 

Thanks for any help you can offer

Tom


----------



## PortlandPaw

Tom, I suspect you've taken a few too many liberties with the /bin_mips directory. Hackman tests both "find" and "sendkey" to be sure they work OK and I bet the dynamic links don't perform as expected. Just a theory. Shut down TivoWebPlus with Restart | Quit and then get to a bash prompt. cd to your TWP directory and start with ./tivoweb console. Then observe the load errors.

If it looks like something is happening with find or sendkey, then clean out both the /bin_mips and /bin_ppc directories leaving bsearch and get_space and copy the files that came with hackman to their respective directories. Yes, you'll have duplicates but what's a few bytes out of however many gigabytes you have?

Then do a Restart | Quick Reload of TWP and again watch your telnet session for error messages. Let me know how it turns out.

*PLUS:* I just noticed that your find is not executable. You should do this first before the steps I outlined above:

cd /var/hack/tivowebplus/bin_mips
chmod +x find

and I bet it will work. That plus my stand admonition: Be sure to study the ReadMe!


----------



## taw123

Sendkey isn't the culprit....

I replaced with the distribution version and still get the same error about not being able to find tivoweb plus (not the location and version mismatch)



Code:


/var/hack/tivowebplus# ./tivoweb console
/var/hack/tivowebplus# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelgrid
channelprefs
displaytext
favicon
folders
hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.15 beta--
-Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't stat "/var/hack/S2utils/tivowebplus-1.0-final/tivoweb": no such file or directory
    while executing
"file size $file/tivoweb"
    (procedure "CreateConfig" line 52)
    invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
    (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3271)
    invoked from within
"source $module "
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 660 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
newepisodes
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
Accepting Connections
Web Server Terminated

I recopied find and sendkey from the hackman-V3.3.15.beta.zip distribution I had on my disk. And tied again. Still won't load. I looked in both my bin_mips and it looks correct. Even checked it on my mac with the FILE command:


Code:


find: ELF 32-bit MSB MIPS-I executable, MIPS, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.15, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

The console shows that hackman is looking for /var/hack/S2utils/tivowebplus-1.0-final/tivoweb this is incorrect. tivowebplus is actually located at */var/hack/tivowebplus*

Where is this location being set? I think I should be all set if I can get hackman looking at the right location.

Thanks again for the help (getting there). BTW looks like the symbolic links should work in case anyone else asks.


----------



## taw123

one quick addition. As mentioned above I am running TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2


----------



## PortlandPaw

What's happening is this: hackman is looking for any and all TivoWeb directories. It's finding /var/hack/S2utils/tivowebplus-1.0-final/, which is probably where you put the old TWP file. It's then looking at the tivoweb file in that directory to see how big it is and determine if it's 1.9.4 or TWP. But it's not finding that file and thus the error.

I need to put a condition on that last file size command. In the meantime, you can simply rename that directory and things should go more smoothly. 
mv /var/hack/S2utils/tivowebplus-1.0-final/ /var/hack/S2utils/OLDtivowebplus-1.0-final/

Sorry about the initial false direction, but I was right about the permission on find, wasn't I?


----------



## taw123

Had to delete a couple other false files that hackman found (can't believe I forgot about the twp console option, makes debugging MUCH easier....).

Only one issue remaining. Actually 2 if you count my ui suggestion.

First the UI suggestion. I am colorblind (aren't more geeks given our clothing selections....) it would be great to have an option that changes the colors on the "gumdrop" status bubbles to another color (I know I probably could hack the images dir files), or at the very least change the color to a char/symbol. Just a though for your next version. Working for Apple here it's all about the UI 

Second, and more pressing I think I have determined that hackman sees all my hacks and they are all marked as enabled and under control of my /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author. Unfortunately though it claims that Telnet ISN'T, though I can clearly see it. Any thought?

/var/hack# more /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
#!/bin/bash

PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin:/var/hack/etc:/tivobin:/t
vbin
# /busybox:
TIVO_ROOT=
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
IGNOREEOF=1000
export PATH TIVO_ROOT MFS_DEVICE IGNOREEOF
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib
export TERMINFO=/usr/local
export TERM=xterm

echo Turning off firewall ... >& /dev/console
[ -x /etc/netfilter-disable ] && /etc/netfilter-disable

echo Enabling telnet daemon ... >& /dev/console
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login >& /dev/console &

# start ftp
# /busybox tivoftpd
/var/hack/tivoftpd.mips

# make fake daily call & clear log at 12am every day by cron job
/busybox/crond

# Start MFS_ftp
/var/hack/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl

# ELSEED Caller ID
# echo "Elseed Caller ID"
sleep 200
/var/hack/bin/elseed &
sleep 100
echo "Elseed started"
cd /

# Start TiVoWeb Plus
/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb

# Call the Tivo Package Manager Startup Scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm

Thanks again almost got it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

taw123 said:


> it would be great to have an option that changes the colors on the "gumdrop" status bubbles to another color


If you're using Internet Explorer, there are hover labels that identify the gumdrops (great name, BTW). Or, Eric Dixon has created skins for hackman. Finally, you're free to put whatever .png files you choose in the /images directory. I've gotta leave something for others to hack!



taw123 said:


> It claims that Telnet ISN'T, though I can clearly see it.


The problem here is that there are several ways to start telnet and it's difficult to find a common element that works under all conditions for identification purposes. Plus, there's a command in rc.sysinit that looks like it starts telnet, but doesn't. I _think_ I've solved this one. We'll see.

So you're at Apple? I'm sorry, but I soured on the company when they orphaned the //GS. But can I throw away my Woz Edition //GS? No way. After all, it's got two external hard drives, one 20 meg (not gig, meg) and the other 30 meg.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's the latest hackman beta. Nothing new, but I hope that the bugs have been exterminated. Please let me know. As if I have to ask.


----------



## ronsch

SeanC said:


> Ron,
> 
> I haven't seen someone mentioning TWP hanging and the Tivo stops responding to the remote in this thread before. I have been having this issue for quite sometime and have always assumed that it was a minor glitch from using the LBA48 kernel. I also tried to find the cause by minimizing hacks and scripts loading. I considered TWP and Hackman critical so I have never tried not running both of those. I have to reboot my Tivo because of this lockup every 3 days or so, though as you mentioned I've had to do 2 manual reboots within hours of eachother. I'm not sure what is the root cause, whether TWP or hackman have anything to do with it. I just wanted to say that I have those exact same symptoms. Though from my perspective I always notice the lockup because the Tivo stops responding to my remote. I always use telnet to reboot, not hackman, so I didn't notice until recently that TWP was hanging at the same time.


Sean,

I'm not running the LBA48 kernel so I don't think it's that. I dropped off movie-search and channelmap and altered Hackman to not do Backdoor code, 30 second skip or initiate the sort in Now Playing. I've even been running an occasional tserver session and have not had any hangs. I wonder if there were just too many modules loaded for a Series 1 to handle cleanly?


----------



## SeanC

I only have tserver and vserver running when I need them so I was sure they weren't doing my tivo in. Since my last post I've had to telnet in and reboot because of a hang 4 times, last time was last night. So just for sh*ts and giggles I shutdown TWP, which I hadn't tried before.

Oh yeah and after this last TWP hang I telnetted in and executed this command:
/tvbin/http_get -U http://127.0.0.1:80/quit -D /tmp -T 0 -C 0 >/dev/null 2>&1

Didn't help. TWP was still frozen, Tivo wouldn't respond to the remote.

EDIT: Now that I think about it after executing that command I never tried to load TWP after that, which is silly because if the command did what it was supposed to do I would have had to load TWP manually.

ahhhhh crap. I'll try it again on the next hang.

For the record PP, I don't think hackman has anything to do with this.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I run only what I feel necessary -- for me, that's telnet, ftp, TWP, cron, YAC, endpad and autospace. At boot, hackman runs backdoors, now playing sort, on-screen clock, and double over-shoot value. The DTivo has run for months on end and the SA boots more often because that's the one I'm using for development, but I haven't noticed any spontaneous re-boots.


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I run only what I feel necessary -- for me, that's telnet, ftp, TWP, cron, YAC, endpad and autospace. At boot, hackman runs backdoors, now playing sort, on-screen clock, and double over-shoot value. The DTivo has run for months on end and the SA boots more often because that's the one I'm using for development, but I haven't noticed any spontaneous re-boots.


How many modules do you have in the TWP modules directory? I was thinking that just the mere fact of having too many in there might be causing an issue. Don't they all get loaded when TWP runs or is the module listing in the log just an acknowledgement of their availability?


----------



## PortlandPaw

If the module has a .itcl suffix it gets loaded when TivoWebPlus starts. Most modules just load and sit in memory until called upon to do something. I have a total of 23 right now, which is only four more than the 19 (I think) that are currently included in the beta TWP package.


----------



## taw123

Now that I have hackman running (even got it set to automatically enable backdoor on boot) ona my S2 DTiVo running 4.0.1b, I have a suggestion.

I don't see any way to have hackman send an arbitrary series of keys AFTER Backdoor is enabled. This would be a get addition. I personally would like to see an option added to Enable display of suggestions in the ToDo List. If this isn't going to happen then I could do it myself if you add the ability to send user defined data string(s).

That said I did have one outstanding bug issue with hackman V3.3.15. Looks like hackman found a TiVo supplied telnet in /sbin but is not under hackman control. I know this is the one it found as I looked at the .init file.

My questions, how do I "bring it under control" as shown by the gumdrop/icon. Hackman can start and stop it w/o problem.

Second, I am just finishing my TiVo (way to many hacks) and in all the mess somewhere I lost the version of tnlited that was in color on my S2 DTiVo. I have the one that came with my installed 4.0.1b in /sbin but could swear some set of utils I had at one time provided me a version that was in color (showing file/directories/etc in diff colors).

So the question where can I find the best/most modern version of a telnet daemon for my S2 TiVo.

Thanks for the help.......


----------



## PortlandPaw

Wouldn't it be easier just to add a simple short-cut module? I wrote the two attached last summer. Just change the .txt extension to .itcl and put in the /modules directory.

I'm still working on the tnlited issue -- there are many ways to start it and some are invalid though appear valid. Check the next beta, maybe later tonight.

In the meantime, the ways to bring it "under control" are mentioned in the readme -- you basically change the commands in the startup files to match what's being found by hackman. So if rc.sysinit is starting telnet (like it is on mine), make the command look like the tnlited /bin/bash -login > /dev/console & that is more or less standard.


----------



## b-manSC

I loaded your todo.txt and allshowing.txt, changed the .txt to .itcl, but maybe I misunderstood what they do. If I check my ToDo list, the scheduled suggestions are not there. Maybe I don't understand the Predicted and Explicit scores, but I have examples of both listed in my Scheduled Suggestions, but not in the ToDo list. Also, where does the allshowing module appear?

Thanks again for all your work on Hackman- what a great addition!!


----------



## beejaycee

beejaycee said:


> Here's a bizarre one -- I've lost my tivoweb.log. On my bedroom tivo running 3.3.12 and TWP 1.0 I have a tivoweb.log. On my den tivo running 3.3.14 and TWP 1.1 beta it is gone. I've since gone back to TWP 1.0 and still don't have it. Any ideas?


And now for a "D'oh!" moment since I think I've figured out what I was doing wrong: 
I was starting TWP from a telnet session with "tivoweb console" and, if I understand correctly, this writes the start-up messages to the screen but not to the log file. Ergo, the missing tivoweb.log. D'oh! (We need a dope-slap smilie.)


----------



## PortlandPaw

b-manSC said:


> I loaded your todo.txt and allshowing.txt, changed the .txt to .itcl, but maybe I misunderstood what they do.


 All they do is take you to the respective User Interface page directly from the main menu. No more. All Showing appears as "Now Showing" on the menu. The name was different to avoid a conflict with the NowShowing routine.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've uploaded the latest hackman beta for review, comment, praise, derision, whatever.


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I've uploaded the latest hackman beta for review, comment, praise, derision, whatever.


Derision? Who would dare do such a thing?


----------



## rdkvel

im unable to get it to run this is the error message from tivoweb logs


--hackman Version 3.3.17 beta--
-Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
-couldn't execute "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/find": permission denied running mips find -- ppc version of find selected.
-couldn't execute "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/sendkey": permission denied running mips sendkey -- ppc SendKey selected.
POSIX EACCES {permission denied} couldn't execute "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc/find": permission denied
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune -o -path /tvbin -prune -o -name "tivoweb*" \! -name *.log -type d -print"
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 48)
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
(file "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 3344)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections


----------



## Fozzie

I think you'll find the clue is in the error log:

-couldn't execute "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/find": permission denied running mips find -- ppc version of find selected.
-couldn't execute "/usr/tivoweb-tcl/bin_mips/sendkey": permission denied running mips sendkey -- ppc SendKey selected.

It looks like you haven't set the permissions on the those two files to be executeable.

(From the Hackman readme: "NOTE: Depending upon your method of transferring files to the TiVo, the binaries may not have their permissions set properly. If you get a "permission denied" error when loading hackman, use chmod +x to make these files executable.")


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I've uploaded the latest hackman beta for review, comment, praise, derision, whatever.


Either this was a pristine release or only rdkvel tried it...


----------



## ThurstonX

ronsch said:


> Either this was a pristine release or only rdkvel tried it...


Looks good to me


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> If the module has a .itcl suffix it gets loaded when TivoWebPlus starts. Most modules just load and sit in memory until called upon to do something. I have a total of 23 right now, which is only four more than the 19 (I think) that are currently included in the beta TWP package.


I'm now up to a week of continuous up time with several tserver sessions interspersed and no hangs. Looks like unloading channelmap and movie-search worked wonders!


----------



## SeanC

Hmmmmm Unloading channelmap and movie-search. I'll have to look into that. As it stands I turned off TWP completely a week ago and have not had the Tivo stop responding to the remote since then.

I'll try unloading channelmap, I don't use movie-search.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I invite everyone to evaluate the latest hackman beta release. Please let me know of any problems as well as any problems solved.


----------



## Fozzie

Everything's looking good here. Telnet is now being correctly detected again.

Thanks David.


----------



## chippyt

I haven't been able to get tserver to start using 3.3.13 or higher including 3.3.18. 3.3.12 works perfectly. When I press start it says it is starting, but then comes back and lists start in hackman and not stop.


----------



## PortlandPaw

chippyt said:


> I haven't been able to get tserver to start using 3.3.13 or higher including 3.3.18. 3.3.12 works perfectly. When I press start it says it is starting, but then comes back and lists start in hackman and not stop.


Please provide details about the situation. Specifically, please do this command from telnet:
ls <full tserver pathname> -l
(that's a lower case "L")
And also provide the startup command that you use from bash that successfully starts telnet.

That should give me some clues to work with.


----------



## chippyt

I use the following command to start tserver "/var/mfs_ftp/tserver -s NowShowing.tcl"

I have used the chmod 755 command on the tserver file and here is the ls listing

"-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 50468 Feb17 22:00 /var/mfs_ftp/tserver"

In the hackman cfg file for 3.3.12 I had to set the tserverpathname to "--unavailable--" and tytoolpath to "/var/mfs_ftp/tserver" in order for tserver to start. If the tserverpathname has "/var/mfs_ftp/tserver" then tserver won't start. I have tried this both ways in 3.3.13 and higher with no luck. But 3.3.12 works just fine.

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

chippyt, please check the latest hackman beta to see if it fixed the tserver problem.


----------



## chippyt

No luck. I tried the various combinations of the cfg file described in my earlier post. Also, when hackman tries to find the hacks on first start, it sets tserver_mfs.c in the cfg file (tserver_mfs.c isn't on the tivo at all). I have to manually edit the cfg file to use tserver. 

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## PortlandPaw

chippyt said:


> (tserver_mfs.c isn't on the tivo at all)


Wanna bet? Do this:
find / -name tserver* -type f
and all of the existing tserver files will be listed. Because of all the various names for tserver (tserver_mfs7 and others), hackman is picking up the first it finds and I'm willing to wager a considerable amount that it's tserver_mfs.c. If you rename that to something else, like SOURCEtserver_mfs.c, it should work, assuming there aren't any other tservers that might usurp the discovery process.

Actually, you can delete tserver_mfs.c unless you're interested in the c language source code for the tserver binary.


----------



## chippyt

You were right. I found tserver_mfs.c and deleted it and then reinstalled hackman. It discovered and started tserver right away.

On my other tivo, I didn't have tserver_mfs.c, but I had an older tytools version in /usr/tytools. I deleted that directory and reinstalled hackman and it worked too.

Thank you for your patience and help. Great tool.


----------



## MJ75756

I am trying to install the Hackman extension and getting the following error message:

--hackman Version 3.3.19 beta--
-Creating or re-writing hackman.cfg...
-No problem running ppc find -- ppc version of find selected.
-No problem running ppc SendKey -- ppc SendKey selected.
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't stat "--unavailable--": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size $foundpath"
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 84)
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
(file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 3365)
invoked from within
"source $module "

What am I doing wrong?

Mark


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're not doing anything wrong...I tried to streamline the code and ended up botching it...look for another beta tonight.


----------



## MJ75756

The new version works like a charm. Thanks!!


----------



## PortlandPaw

MJ75756 said:


> The new version works like a charm. Thanks!!


That's nice to hear! You're welcome!


----------



## tkenney

Same here PortlandPaw. As you know I was struggling to get "tserver" running with Hackman but the latest version did the trick!! Thanks again for all of your support to my many questions!


----------



## TexasEX1998

--hackman Version 3.3.22 beta-- 
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected. 
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected. 
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't stat "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/ti 
voweb": no such file or directory 
while executing 
"file size $file/tivoweb" 
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 50) 
invoked from within 
"CreateConfig" 
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3372) 
invoked from within 
"source $module " 

I had this problem and tried to install Tivo Web 1.9.4 to see if that solved the problem, I am sure that is where the (couldn't stat "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/ti 
voweb": no such file or directory) message in coming from since I had originally installed TWP in that directory and then renamed it to /tivowebplus/

Oh and the weird thing is I got this same Beta working on my Samsung but it isn't on the Hughes DVR40.


----------



## PortlandPaw

From a bash prompt try this to see what tivoweb directories hackman is finding and trying to read:
find / -name tivoweb* -type d
That might give you a clue to track down the problem.


----------



## TexasEX1998

This is all greek to me

bash-2.02# find / -name tivoweb* -type d
BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: find [PATH...] [EXPRESSION]

Search for files in a directory hierarchy. The default PATH is
the current directory; default EXPRESSION is '-print'

EXPRESSION may consist of:
-follow Dereference symbolic links.
-name PATTERN File name (leading directories removed) matches PATTERN.
-print Print (default and assumed).

-type X Filetype matches X (where X is one of: f,d,l,b,c,...)
-perm PERMS Permissions match any of (+NNN); all of (-NNN);
or exactly (NNN)
-mtime TIME Modified time is greater than (+N); less than (-N);
or exactly (N) days
-newer FILE Modified time is more recent than FILE's
-inum N File has inode number N


----------



## ThurstonX

TexasEX1998 said:


> This is all greek to me
> 
> bash-2.02# find / -name tivoweb* -type d
> BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: find [PATH...] [EXPRESSION]
> 
> Search for files in a directory hierarchy. The default PATH is
> the current directory; default EXPRESSION is '-print'
> 
> EXPRESSION may consist of:
> -follow Dereference symbolic links.
> -name PATTERN File name (leading directories removed) matches PATTERN.
> -print Print (default and assumed).
> 
> -type X Filetype matches X (where X is one of: f,d,l,b,c,...)
> -perm PERMS Permissions match any of (+NNN); all of (-NNN);
> or exactly (NNN)
> -mtime TIME Modified time is greater than (+N); less than (-N);
> or exactly (N) days
> -newer FILE Modified time is more recent than FILE's
> -inum N File has inode number N


All that means is that there was a syntactical error in the way you typed the command. It prints all that so you can maybe figure out where the error is. You can type:
find --help
and see the same thing.

Interestingly, I copy & pasted the command as it appears in your post and it worked. And I am running the same version of find.

bash-2.02# find / -name tivoweb* -type d
/var/local/tivowebplus
/var/local/tivoweb-tcl

PortlandPaw was trying to get you to see if you have more than one version (or copy) of TiVoWeb and/or TiVoWebPlus installed (like I do).

In longhand, the command reads:

find<SPACE>/<SPACE>-name<SPACE>tivoweb*<SPACE>-type<SPACE>d

Hope that helps.


----------



## galewis

Hey, all. I've had a strange thing happen recently with TivoWeb: everything's been fine and I haven't made any changes to any files. Last night I tried to fire up TWP and couldn't get a response. I started a telnet session -- got in without any problems. FTP'd in, and that was fine, too. I can start tserver manually from the TyTool, so everything seems to be fine except for TivoWeb.

Tried running

/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &

... and got a [1] 218 as a response at the bash prompt. Launching a browser window and trying to access the TWP page just causes the browser to hang.

Restarted a couple of times, and had TiVo spontaneously reboot on me once. FTP and the telnet are fine, but TWP doesn't come back up.

Here's my rcsysinit.author

===================

#!/bin/bash
#
# rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Saturday, January 15, 2005, 10:39 PM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation
#
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#
if test -f /sbin/tivoftpd
then
/sbin/tivoftpd &
fi
#
if test -f -- not installed --/tivoweb
then
-- not installed --/tivoweb &
fi
#
echo 'rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
#

===================

A friend pointed out that the stuff is suspicious -- as if I'd edited the file with a non-unix editor (I HAVEN'T! PROMISE!), so perhaps that's where the problem lies.

Really weird that everything's been fine for literally weeks, and then... poof. Anyway, any suggestions a fix? Many thanks.


----------



## TexasEX1998

ThurstonX:

I noticed you have a Samsung SIR-S4040R, is that the one that you have the same version of find on? I also have that unti running this same version of hackman without any problem whatsoevere. All other software is eaxctly the same. I only am having this problem on my DVR40, do you think there is something in the DVR40 that it doesn't like?

Does anyone else have this unit and have hackman installed and working?


----------



## PortlandPaw

gelewis, something went flooey with the hackman detection process. Here's what's happening...hackman isn't finding your TivoWeb application in the initial scan and is saying that the path is -not available- (that's where the s are coming from). But hackman finds the application when it builds it's main screen and offers to put the startup command in your rc.sysinit.author file. Which it dutifully does using the pathname it has on record, i.e. -not available-. Thus the meltdown.

Try re-generating the hackman.cfg file by going to the View Paths and Pathnames page from the Preferences page and then rebuilding the .cfg file. Examine the output to see if it has correctly logged in your TivoWeb path. Assuming it has, go to the main hackman page, hit the gumdrop button to _remove_ TivoWeb from your startup file and then hit it again to put it back in, this time, we hope, with the correct path specified.

If the correct path isn't found, please report here and we'll do further debugging.


----------



## Gunnyman

Hey PP
I have Hackman on my HDVR2 and I have noticed some odd behavior. Just to be safe, I put Tivoftpd and tlited commands in the user section of the hackman cfg file. 
Tivoweb hung up on me today so I restarted it. Upon restart I LOST Tivoweb, Telnet and FTP.
I'm going to have to pull my Tivo apart again and re-do the author file. 
Any ideas what's happening?


----------



## ThurstonX

TexasEX1998 said:


> ThurstonX:
> 
> I noticed you have a Samsung SIR-S4040R, is that the one that you have the same version of find on? I also have that unti running this same version of hackman without any problem whatsoevere. All other software is eaxctly the same. I only am having this problem on my DVR40, do you think there is something in the DVR40 that it doesn't like?
> 
> Does anyone else have this unit and have hackman installed and working?


Shouldn't have anything to do with the physical unit, but everything to do with the Linux kernel and tools installed. Like I said, we're running the exact same copy of find, and thus probably the same install of busybox. You don't have a pathing problem, since 'find' runs without specifying its absolute path.

Have you tried interpreting the longhand version of the command I posted earlier into a proper command? If so, what was the result?


----------



## galewis

PortlandPaw,

Right now I don't seem to be able to get TWP to run at all, so I can't view the Paths and Pathnames page as you suggest.

My installation of TWP is in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/, so from the bash prompt:

bash-2.02# /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &
[1] 291
bash-2.02#

The "[1] 291" looks wrong to me... which of course it must be since my browser just hangs if I try to bring up TWP after executing this command.

Thanks for the reply. Can we try again?


----------



## ThurstonX

galewis said:


> PortlandPaw,
> 
> Right now I don't seem to be able to get TWP to run at all, so I can't view the Paths and Pathnames page as you suggest.
> 
> My installation of TWP is in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/, so from the bash prompt:
> 
> bash-2.02# /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &
> [1] 291
> bash-2.02#
> 
> The "[1] 291" looks wrong to me... which of course it must be since my browser just hangs if I try to bring up TWP after executing this command.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Can we try again?


Pretty sure you should start TWP from the command line thusly:

/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb

not running it in the b/g explicitly, as that script takes care of it. That's certainly true of TWP 1.1-pre2. Pretty sure it holds for 1.0. It's OK to use the & in the .author file.

The [291] is the PID (Process ID). You can check to see if TWP is running a couple of ways. If you know the PID, do, e.g.,
ps | grep 291
You can always do this:
ps | grep http
e.g.,
bash-2.02# ps | grep http
232 root 5044 S tivosh /var/local/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl

Also, after running it, exec this command:

tail -f /var/log/tivoweblog

You can watch what it's doing. Use CTRL+C to exit the tail.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Gunnyman2k3 said:


> I'm going to have to pull my Tivo apart again and re-do the author file.  Any ideas what's happening?


It could be the infamous /var wipeout that people constantly complain about. I like to start tnlited and tivoftpd from the rc.sysinit file, with the actual files in /sbin, just to be sure that I still have some access after a /var wipeout. Then I can restore my /var directory from a backup I keep on my PC.


----------



## PortlandPaw

galewis said:


> The "[1] 291" looks wrong to me... which of course it must be since my browser just hangs if I try to bring up TWP after executing this command.


I always start TivoWeb (any version) by first switching to its directory and then starting it with console selected, so as to be able to see the load error messages, if any. In your case:
cd /var/local/tivoweb-tcl
tivoweb console

Good luck!


----------



## Gunnyman

PortlandPaw said:


> It could be the infamous /var wipeout that people constantly complain about. I like to start tnlited and tivoftpd from the rc.sysinit file, with the actual files in /sbin, just to be sure that I still have some access after a /var wipeout. Then I can restore my /var directory from a backup I keep on my PC.


Var was intact.
As was my author file
Tivo skipped executing it somehow.
The .ORIGINAL file that hackman created was empty too.
at any rate all is back to normal again.

I'll look at Hackman again and see what is going on.


----------



## O^O

I set the boot to ro when clicking on the date. It changed the rc.sysinit.author and renamed the old one. The old one was actually wiped out and the new one not functional. I got rid of the new one and replaced it with a original that I had kept I can nolonger telnet or ftp. Obviously there were other changes made other than rc.sysinit.author but where hope I do not have to start from scratch. Anyone know how to get back my telnet and ftp?

Pulling the drive and redoing rc.sysinit.author does not work.

Var was not intact I suppose I must start from scratch for both my Tivos. I wonder If I can just take the var from one and replace it to the other?Only having to do 1


----------



## Gunnyman

when you redid the author file, did you CHMOD 755 it?
I forgot to and had to take it all apart again. ARRG!!!


----------



## O^O

Yea I tried that but alot of stuff was missing from /var. I have reloaded the one tiv with hopes of burning off the /var directory since both tivos are the same set up and just copying over the var directory. The problem I have with that though is var exists in the root of hdc and in /tivo which are then combined when all is together and I don't know what files go where or if it even matters I'm sure it does. I suppose I can pull my good drive now and have a looksee. The var file definitely had something happen to it. I like the idea of keeping the tnlited in /sbin and a backup of /var on the pc. I'll post my results. I just noticed that I was always running in rw mode and decide to check off the box : boot in ro I hit save and it took me to a page saying it would change my rc.sysinit.author. I did not want to do that so I hit the back button thinking this was a mistake and tried hitting the save button again which instead of taking me back to the warning page it just made its changes. But I was not hip to what it really had just done and did the same on my other box. I assumed it was changing the mtab I assumed wrong. Once I'm straightened out I suppose I will have to come up with a script that will change it to ro after Tivoweb loads. Or that may make hackman not useable, but if I want to use Tivoweb I should have the option of making things readwrite & readonly when I'm done


----------



## O^O

well I'm slightly dissapointed cause that does not work. I do have tnlited in sbin and sbin is set up in my rc.sysinit.author. My rc.sysinit.author is not being executed. Yes I checked the permissions. What the heck gives here?????
I've been hacked by Hackman!Something got corrupted.Sad thing is I never even meant to make the change it made to begin with. My wife is gonna be pissed cause the one Tivo has alot of her shows on it. Ive gone through redoing everything but reloading a new image.I THINK. But my crond is no longer running
and my tivo is gonna be all messed up ina few days. The name is also gone so I cannot transfer

Is there a partition I can save and restore to save my shows.

Ok tnlited is in sbin tried to start it from rc.d. Nada nada thing. This is just really bad cause I have replaced the rc.sysinit.author,replaced the rc.sysinit (with new fresh ones) I have tried starting telnet from rc.d. Something else got corrupted and that is bad. What a mess


----------



## PortlandPaw

I had hoped that I could go to 4.0.0 with the next release, but I feel that at least one more beta is in order.

I've re-worked the file editing process so that an affirmative save action is required to overwrite an old file. Using browser navigation instead of "cancel" led to problems. This version should fix some recent complaints, but is worth testing a bit.

That plus I've attempted to troubleshoot other issues.

I invite everyone to evaluate the latest hackman beta release. Please let me know of any problems as well as any problems solved.


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> I had hoped that I could go to 4.0.0 with the next release, but I feel that at least one more beta is in order.


PP, you're way too cautious. Pull a Sun Microsystems and jump straight to 7! It's the only way to keep up with your competitors, apparently


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> I had hoped that I could go to 4.0.0 with the next release, but I feel that at least one more beta is in order.
> 
> I've re-worked the file editing process so that an affirmative save action is required to overwrite an old file. Using browser navigation instead of "cancel" led to problems. This version should fix some recent complaints, but is worth testing a bit.
> 
> That plus I've attempted to troubleshoot other issues.
> 
> I invite everyone to evaluate the latest hackman beta release. Please let me know of any problems as well as any problems solved.


I'm getting the following error in tivoweb.log

hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.23 beta--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Root directory mounted read-write
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't open "/proc/sys/vm/freepages": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /proc/sys/vm/freepages r"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2871)
invoked from within
"source $module "
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
made sure I was transferring hackman.itcl in BINARY mode. The following files are created (or present) in the modules dir...

bash-2.02# ls hackma*
hackman.cfg hackman.ini hackman.itcl

but Hackman does not show up in TWP.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just to confirm, the previous version loads OK:

hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.22 beta--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Root directory mounted read-write.
-Saturday, March 05, 2005, 10:28 PM, local time


----------



## galewis

Sorry for taking so long to reply. I had a boatload of responsibilities that culminated in my being out of town this weekend. But now I'm back and am ready to fix this again. Thanks to ThurstonX and to PortlandPaw for the replies.

Okay, so from a telnet window, I now have TWP running:



Code:


bash-2.02# /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
    while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
    (file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl" line 763)

The "couldn't open socket" message and the stuff that follows seems a little strange, but I guess it's no problem since I'm now able to bring up TWP in my browser.



> Try re-generating the hackman.cfg file by going to the View Paths and Pathnames page from the Preferences page and then rebuilding the .cfg file. Examine the output to see if it has correctly logged in your TivoWeb path.


I'll paste a few lines of the result here:



Code:


tivoweb 1.9.4  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl (directory path)  
tivowebplus  -- not installed -- (directory path)  
mfs_ftp  -- not installed -- (directory path)  
tytool  /var/hack (directory path)  
tystudio  -- not installed -- (directory path)  
elseedyac  /var/hack/bin (directory path)  
xPlusz  -- not installed -- (directory path)  
telnet  /sbin/tnlited  
tivoftp  /sbin/tivoftpd  
YAC  -- not installed --  
TiVo Control Station  -- not installed --  
cron  /tivo-bin/busybox  
vserver  /var/hack/bin/vserver  
endpad  -- not installed --  
irblast  -- not installed --  
autospace  -- not installed --  
endpadplus  -- not installed --  
elseed  -- not installed --  
ccxstream  /var/hack/bin/ccxstream  
unscramble  -- not installed --  
noscramble  -- not installed --  
noscramble_mbm  -- not installed --  
Data file for hackman  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg  
Data file for hackman  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.ini  
Data file for TivoWeb  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg

So this seems a little strange to me. I *don't* have tivoweb 1.9.4 installed; I *do* have tivowebplus installed.



> Assuming it has, go to the main hackman page, hit the gumdrop button to _remove_ TivoWeb from your startup file and then hit it again to put it back in, this time, we hope, with the correct path specified.


This is what I get after using the gumdrop to remove TWP and then once again using the gumdrop to put it back:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
#
# rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Monday, March 07, 2005, 02:20 PM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation
#
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
  /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#
if test -f /sbin/tivoftpd
then
  /sbin/tivoftpd &
fi
#
if test -f -- not installed --/tivoweb
then
  -- not installed --/tivoweb &
fi
#
echo 'rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
#

Hackman isn't happy about something...!

More ideas? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The first error you're getting is because you're trying to start TivoWeb while it's already running. Shut down TivoWeb first before starting it this way.

As for the rest, please download the latest beta and let me know how it works. I'm assuming your results are from an earlier version. Please advise if to the contrary.


----------



## PortlandPaw

ThurstonX said:


> I'm getting the following error in tivoweb.log
> POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't open "/proc/sys/vm/freepages": no such file or directory


This has been addressed (I hope) with the latest beta release.


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> This has been addressed (I hope) with the latest beta release.


It did. Thanks.


----------



## galewis

PortlandPaw said:


> The first error you're getting is because you're trying to start TivoWeb while it's already running. Shut down TivoWeb first before starting it this way.


That may be... but it wouldn't load in my browser before executing the command in a telnet session. I wonder why?



PortlandPaw said:


> As for the rest, please download the latest beta and let me know how it works. I'm assuming your results are from an earlier version. Please advise if to the contrary.


Yes, it was version 3.1.4.

I've downloaded and installed the newer version, but I think the problem still exists. Here are the results from Paths and Pathnames:



Code:


tivoweb 1.9.4  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl (directory path)  ---  
tivowebplus  --unavailable-- (directory path)  ---  
tytool  --unavailable-- (directory path)  ---  
tystudio  --unavailable-- (directory path)  ---  
elseedyac  /var/hack/bin (directory path)  ---  
xPlusz  --unavailable-- (directory path)  ---  
mfs_ftp  --unavailable-- (directory path)  ---  
mfs_ftp.tcl  --unavailable--  ---  
tytool  --unavailable--  ---  
tserver  --unavailable--  rc.sysinit.author  
telnet  /sbin/tnlited  rc.sysinit.author  
tivoftp  /sbin/tivoftpd  ---  
YAC  --unavailable--  ---  
TiVo Control Station  --unavailable--  ---  
cron  /tivo-bin/crond  ---  
vserver  /var/hack/bin/vserver  ---  
endpad  --unavailable--  ---  
irblast  --unavailable--  ---  
autospace  --unavailable--  ---  
endpadplus  --unavailable--  ---  
elseed  --unavailable--  ---  
sshd  --unavailable--  ---  
tvbi kernel module  --unavailable--  ---  
TiVoVBI  --unavailable--  ---  
ccxstream  /var/hack/bin/ccxstream  ---  
unscramble  --unavailable--  ---  
noscramble  --unavailable--  ---  
Data file for noscramble_mbm  --unavailable--  ---  
Data file for elseed  --unavailable--  ---  
Data file for hackman (.cfg)  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg  ---  
Data file for hackman (.ini)  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.ini  ---  
Data file for TivoWeb  /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg  ---

... and here is the result from the TivoWebPlus gumdrop:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
#
# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Monday, March 07, 2005, 08:51 PM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation
#
# Starting the TiVo Telnet application:
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
  /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#
# Starting the TiVo FTP application:
if test -f /sbin/tivoftpd
then
  /sbin/tivoftpd &
fi
#
# Starting the TivoWeb application:
if test -f --unavailable--/tivoweb
then
  --unavailable--/tivoweb &
fi
#
echo '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
#

So it appears that Hackman is still unable to find the path to TWP.

Could it simply be the directory that TWP is in? I note from the Hackman readme that */var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/* is the usual directory for TivoWeb, and that */var/hack/tivowebplus/* is the usual directory for TWP. The image that I installed on my HDVR2 specified the first folder; I never changed it from that. I don't really suspect that that's the problem but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Given your problems getting TivoWebPlus to run, much less hackman, if I were you I'd wipe the slate clean and start fresh. I would do this:

1. Go to the other forum, do a search for "TivoWebPlus v1.1" and download tivowebplus-1.1-pre2.zip 
2. From bash, run " find / -name tivoweb* -type d " to see where any and all old TivoWeb stuff is located.
3. Navigate to the directory above each directory found and delete all TivoWeb contents recursively:
rm -r <tivoweb-directory-name>
4. Create a new directory for your installation, for example:
mkdir /var/local/tivowebplus
5. Figure out how your old TivoWebPlus was started at boot and delete the startup lines.
6. Then follow these directions from the tivowebplus-1.1-pre2 README:
a. Extract tivowebplus-1.1-pre2.tar.gz from the archive and upload it to
your TiVo in the directory in which you would like to have it installed.
b. Uncompress and extract TiVoWebPlus by executing the following command(s) in
the directory where you just uploaded the file:
gzip -d tivowebplus-1.1-pre2.tar.gz
cpio -H tar -i < tivowebplus-1.1-pre2.tar
or, if you have a recent copy of tar on your TiVo, you may also use:
tar zxvf tivowebplus-1.1-pre2.tar.gz
7. Install hackman as specified in its README (you probably have that memorized by now)

Then, to run TiVoWebPlus, change to the "tivowebplus" directory and use one of the following commands:
./tivoweb
--to run TiVoWebPlus in the background
or
./tivoweb console
--to run TiVoWebPlus in your terminal (great for debugging)

Assuming everything goes well, I would then use hackman to set up your system, again following the README so as to not upset anything of importance in your rc.sysinit.author file.

Good luck!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Postscript to those installing tivowebplus-1.1-pre2. To get rid of a "-error initializing channel table; aborted" message, do the following (quoted from the author):


> One thing it checks for is the agp channel table, which only exists on DirecTiVos. I'll fix that for the next version. If you want to do some testing, edit line 693 of index.itcl and remove "![info exists channeltableapgchannel]" from the if statement and then do a full reload and check your tivoweb.log again. Optimally, there shouldnt be any retry attempts when loading the index module.


I don't think that this affects TWP performance one way or the other, but it speeds loading and is a little "cleaner."


----------



## beejaycee

Hey Portland Paw, thanks for all of your work on your module! :up: Now on to my problem:
I had problems with beta 3.3.22 so I went back to .19 which ran fine. I just tried to upgrade to .24 but my tivoweb.log shows:
--hackman Version 3.3.24 beta--
-Root directory mounted read-write
NONE bad switch "--unavailable--/bin_mips/find": must be -keepnewline or --
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2873)
invoked from within
"source $module "​I have a DirecTivo HDVR2 running 4.01b, TWP 1.1 pre2. Just for grins, I double-checked the bin_mips/find to ensure that it was the correct one and that it was executable. As I said, everything works with the 3.3.19 version.

Bryan


----------



## PortlandPaw

It sounds like it's not reading your .cfg file properly -- $find should be correctly defined there. Try deleting hackman.cfg and starting it again. Make a note of your telnet output when you start it from bash with ./tivoweb console and if the same error is generated, please post what the .cfg files says for "set find..."


----------



## beejaycee

I deleted tivoweb.cfg and it generated the same error when I started TivoWeb again. From "tivoweb console" it stated 
"-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected."​However, in the hackman.cfg (attached) it states 
set find "--unavailable--/bin_mips/find"​


----------



## PortlandPaw

The attachment didn't make it...I'd like to look at it, as well as the telnet session output of tivoweb starting up. This is a puzzlement, at the moment.


----------



## beejaycee

Okay, let's try again with that attachment attached!  
The first attachment is from .19. Everything works and find is set to the proper directory. The second attachment is from .24, after the .19 hackman.ini and hackman.cfg have been deleted and TWP restarted. "hackman.ini" and "hackman.cfg" are being rebuilt from scratch. According to the .24's .cfg, find is found and then lost.


----------



## beejaycee

Also, FWIW, if I reinstall the .19 hackman.itcl, it rebuilds the hackman.cfg properly and everything works again.


----------



## beejaycee

PortlandPaw said:


> I'd like to look at it, as well as the telnet session output of tivoweb starting up.


How do I capture the output of the telnet session? I am using WinXP's built-in telnet.


----------



## beejaycee

beejaycee said:


> How do I capture the output of the telnet session? I am using WinXP's built-in telnet.


How embarrassing! I could have at least googled for this before posting. Or, if worse came to worse, RTFM. Let's pretend I didn't post that, 'kay?
Here's a cut and paste, all hackman files were deleted and then 3.3.24 installed:

den_tivo:/usr/tivoweb-tcl$ tivoweb console
den_tivo:/usr/tivoweb-tcl$
den_tivo:/usr/tivoweb-tcl$ TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
allshowing
backup
bufferhack
channelgrid
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 3.3.24 beta--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Root directory mounted read-write
NONE bad switch "--unavailable--/bin_mips/find": must be -keepnewline or --
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2873)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 624 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
schedule
screen
search
theme
todo
ui
vwait
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xPlusz
Accepting Connections


----------



## PortlandPaw

beejaycee (and all others), please try out the latest beta. Another blizzard here in New England may have sparked a breakthrough.


----------



## beejaycee

3.3.25 appears to have done it! :up: It loaded up fine and is running happily. The hackman.cfg was properly created. Once "find" was lost, but now it is found!


----------



## chippyt

I just tried 3.3.25 and when it created the cfg file it looks like many items were shifted by one. For example the telnet path was in the tserver spot and the ftp info was in the telnet spot. (i.e. set tserverpathname "/sbin/tnlited")


----------



## beejaycee

The first time I went to Hackman 3.3.25 in TWP, I did not see these errors. This morning I get:

_A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
(this message is informational, and does not indicate an error) hackman found /sbin/tnlited startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /bin/tivoftpd in the file scan.
telnetpathname has been set to /sbin/tnlited.

hackman found /bin/tivoftpd startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found --unavailable-- in the file scan.
ftppathname has been set to /bin/tivoftpd.

hackman found /usr/epp/endpadplus.tcl startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /usr/elseed in the file scan.
endpadpluspathname has been set to /usr/epp/endpadplus.tcl.

hackman found /usr/elseed startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found --unavailable-- in the file scan.
elseedpathname has been set to /usr/elseed.

You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues._


----------



## PortlandPaw

I think I see the problem. It has to do with not having a tivowebplus or a tivoweb-tcl (one or the other) directory. I've been testing with both installed on my box, which is a mistake. So try the latest beta, which will be available in a few minutes.


----------



## O^O

Hackman keeps trashing my drives. Its starting to get annoying. I could no longer use my rc.sysinit.author. Hackman has created a rc.sysinit.author.ORIG with nothing in it. It also created a hackman.cfg.bak. I could no longer run any scripts from rc.sysinit.author and could not block my dtivo from connecting to mothership beacause of this . I put hackman .cfg.bak back to its self again and redid the rc.sysinit.author. Restarted and now cannot connect to my machine at all. I'm super annoyed and don't get what is happening. How may I get my telnet back???

Actually I just want control as I knew it back. Theres a lot more happening than just creating new rc.sysinit.author. If someone could kindly let me know how to gain control of my rc.sysinit.author again it would be much appreciated. This is what is in it now and I cannot add anything to it cause it won't run.

Where did the original rc.sysinit.author go and what is being called to make things run.


> #!/bin/bash
> #
> # /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> # generated by hackman
> # Friday, March 04, 2005, 08:01 AM, local time
> #
> ## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
> # (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #
> 
> ### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###
> 
> # Start of hackman item generation
> #
> if test -f /var/hacks/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
> then
> /var/hacks/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &
> fi
> #
> if test -f /busybox/crond
> then
> /busybox/crond &
> fi
> #
> echo '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
> #


----------



## beejaycee

O^O said:


> Hackman keeps trashing my drives. Its starting to get annoying. I could no longer use my rc.sysinit.author. Hackman has created a rc.sysinit.author.ORIG with nothing in it. It also created a hackman.cfg.bak. I could no longer run any scripts from rc.sysinit.author and could not block my dtivo from connecting to mothership beacause of this . I put hackman .cfg.bak back to its self again and redid the rc.sysinit.author. Restarted and now cannot connect to my machine at all. I'm super annoyed and don't get what is happening. How may I get my telnet back???


I read some of your other posts and it sounds like there is more going on than just a problem with hackman. Can you ping your Tivo?


----------



## O^O

yes i can I now have pulled the drive and replace the rc.sysinit.author with the one hackman generated (posted up above) and now i can load Tivoweb then go to Hackman and start telnet and FTP but I don't want Hackman controlling these things especially my rc.sysinit.author. I'ts definitely Hackman I just don't know enough about hackman to gain control again.


----------



## beejaycee

O^O said:


> yes i can I now have pulled the drive and replace the rc.sysinit.author with the one hackman generated (posted up above) and now i can load Tivoweb then go to Hackman and start telnet and FTP but I don't want Hackman controlling these things especially my rc.sysinit.author. I'ts definitely Hackman I just don't know enough about hackman to gain control again.


What program are you using to edit your rc.sysinit.author?


----------



## ThurstonX

O^O said:


> How may I get my telnet back???
> 
> Where did the original rc.sysinit.author go and what is being called to make things run.


I sympathize, as Hackman also blanked my custom rc.sysinit.author. Lesson learned? ALWAYS make backups. ftp them to your PC, too. No excuses anymore.

Your original .author file is gone. Check the bit bucket.

How do things run? Take a look at /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit. But just a look. Editing that without knowing *exactly* what your doing could be very bad. Just like crossing the streams, right, Egon? ;-)

Also, there are two apps getting launched from the .author file.

As to how you can get telnet back, it's not even listed in your file! Try adding this

#
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#

You may want to make sure /sbin/tnlited exists and is executable (should be by default, but ya never know). Do this:
ls -l /sbin/tnlited

If the output looks like this:
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18352 Jan 9 2004 /sbin/tnlited*
you're good to go. If not, do this:
chmod 755 /sbin/tnlited

If `ls -l /sbin/tnlited` says "file not found" then, well, ugh. But you can look for it this way:
find / -name tnlited

If it's not under /sbin, adjust the path in .author accordingly. If it's not found, re-hack, cuz you got problems, man. But I bet it's there.

As it is, all you're starting is TiVoWeb & cron. Not much, but with Hackman you could edit the .author file to get telnet going. If you're really worried about Hackman, add the telnet startup between these lines:

## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #

[PUT TELNET STARTUP HERE; or don't]

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

NB: DO NOT start telnet twice. Either put it in the uer section, or in the Hackman section.

You might want to start ftp, too. Try this:

#
if test -f /busybox/tivoftpd
then
/busybox/tivoftpd &
fi
#

Assumes you have tivoftpd on that path. If not, do this to find it:
find / -name tivoftpd
and adjust the path accordingly.

BTW, if you don't have telnet, how are you seeing the contents of the .author file? Hackman? Hackman should let you execute commands, too, yeah? You could start telnet that way, temporarily. Just be sure to put it in the background using a '&' after the command. Not gonna 'splain that one. RTFM.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ThurstonX

O^O said:


> yes i can I now have pulled the drive and replace the rc.sysinit.author with the one hackman generated (posted up above) and now i can load Tivoweb then go to Hackman and start telnet and FTP but I don't want Hackman controlling these things especially my rc.sysinit.author. I'ts definitely Hackman I just don't know enough about hackman to gain control again.


In that case, if you're not willing to RTFM, or just don't get it, set up a new .author file, sans Hackman stuff, BACK IT UP, and once you're sure it's working, remove Hackman.


----------



## O^O

Well what originally happened was the rc.sysinit.author got edited by hackman when I checked off the box that says start up read only this in turn brought me to a page that said it was going to make changes to the rc.sysinit.author. I decided I did not want to do that so I wen back to the prior page and it wrote the rc.sysinit.author file anyway in addition created an rc.sysinit.author.ORIG file but there was nothing in that file. So Now I used text pad for Unix to edit the rc.sysinit file to what it was but that just makes everything inoperable. The issue is not the editor I used that has been ruled out as well as permissions.


----------



## ThurstonX

O^O said:


> Well what originally happened was the rc.sysinit.author got edited by hackman when I checked off the box that says start up read only this in turn brought me to a page that said it was going to make changes to the rc.sysinit.author. I decided I did not want to do that so I wen back to the prior page and it wrote the rc.sysinit.author file anyway in addition created an rc.sysinit.author.ORIG file but there was nothing in that file. So Now I used text pad for Unix to edit the rc.sysinit file to what it was but that just makes everything inoperable. The issue is not the editor I used that has been ruled out as well as permissions.


So nothing runs on your TiVo? I mean, no hacks? Looked like TiVoWeb and cron were listed in the one you posted. Have you tried using TiVoWeb? If you can get there, and if Hackman is running, you can edit files. If you can edit files, and know what to put in them, you may be able to get telnet running. And Hackman let's you execute commands. One command you could try would be

/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &

which should then allow you to telnet in, and then you could edit the .author file using vi. vi might be a pain, but a little reading on the 'Net should help.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## PortlandPaw

O^O said:


> Hackman keeps trashing my drives.


That's a pretty severe accusation. A more accurate statement might be that the _user_ of hackman is _doing something_ to trash his drives.


O^O said:


> Well what originally happened was the rc.sysinit.author got edited by hackman when I checked off the box that says start up read only this in turn brought me to a page that said it was going to make changes to the rc.sysinit.author. I decided I did not want to do that so I wen back to the prior page and it wrote the rc.sysinit.author file anyway in addition created an rc.sysinit.author.ORIG file but there was nothing in that file. So Now I used text pad for Unix to edit the rc.sysinit file to what it was but that just makes everything inoperable. The issue is not the editor I used that has been ruled out as well as permissions.


I have just a few words, phrases and comments to put out here:

 beta
 ...at your own risk
 RTFM
 The conditions you describe were noted back around January 21 with version 3.3.11. It's all documented here. Those problems were fixed at that time and considerable development has occured since then, as evidenced by the fact that we're working on 3.3.26 now
 If you're going to play with beta software, keep up with the latest release
You have an excellent mentor in ThurstonX and you should listen to his advice. He's absolutely right...if you're not comfortable using hackman, don't use it. If you don't know about chain saws and are unwilling to read the instruction manual, please don't pull the start cord.


----------



## O^O

I did RTFM

I do have Telnet - only if starting in hackman

I cannot add to rc.sysinit.author - blocking the net will not run nor will Telnet run (Must use Hackman)

I have correctly placed these items in the rc.sysinit.author. I have 2 other units running for awhile now and understand how to edit rc.sysinit.author 

Permissions have been checked- rc.sysinit.author (otherwise Tivoweb would not run):
bash-2.02# ls -al
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 Mar 4 13:01 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 1024 Jan 23 15:36 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1776 Oct 15 2002 finishInstall.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4986 Oct 23 2002 rc.arch
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22987 Jul 31 2003 rc.sysinit
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 571 Mar 10 14:03 rc.sysinit.author
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 497 Mar 9 21:56 rc.sysinit.author.ORIG


sbin does exist so does tnlited

Thanks for everyones input. I will probably get rid of Hackman. Buy another Tivo to play with and put it on that one till I become very familiar with it and fully understand what is happening. Sorry if I seemed to have gotton fustrated.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Check out the latest hackman beta, here.


----------



## beejaycee

I always feel like Spongebob when you release a new beta! Oooooooooo!


----------



## beejaycee

3.3.27 is giving me a wierd error on only one of my TiVos so it may be a result of something I have done. From tivoweb.log:
--hackman Version 3.3.27 beta--
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Saturday, March 12, 2005, 11:18 AM, local time
NONE invalid command name "=50,width=450,height=225}"
while executing
"=50,width=450,height=225}"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3059)
invoked from within
"source $module "


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'd say the hackman.itcl file got chowdered up pretty good. For one thing, it's only 3059 lines long and that error message refers to the pop-up window parameters which are located between lines 2579 and 2584. I would re-install hackman with a known clean download.


----------



## beejaycee

Hah!  Good call. I've reinstalled, restarted, repeated, and it looks good. I had looked at the code and saw that there was nothing that made sense to me to be causing the error at that location so I ASSuMEd that it was something else.


----------



## Softail95

Hello,

I'm a bit of a noob here.... I have followed the install instructions and placed all the files in the right dirs, but when I restart tivowebplus, I dont see anything new. Also I dont see any hackman.ini or hackman.cfg files. (where exactly are they supposed to be??) Have I missed some key step??

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## ThurstonX

Softail95 said:


> I'm a bit of a noob here.... I have followed the install instructions and placed all the files in the right dirs, but when I restart tivowebplus, I dont see anything new. Also I dont see any hackman.ini or hackman.cfg files. (where exactly are they supposed to be??) Have I missed some key step??


Gonna need more details, Bob. What directory is TWP in? Is hackman.itcl executable? Can you copy/paste the output from the following command?

ls -l /path/to/TWP/modules/hackman*

where "/path/to/TWP" equals something like.
/var/local/tivowebplus
or wherever TWP lives.

for example:

TiVo# ls -l /var/local/tivowebplus/modules/hackman*
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 137167 Mar 13 21:53 /var/local/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl*

If it loaded OK, there will be other hackman files, but the above shows it as it needs to be when first installed.

If you need to make it executable, do:

chmod 755 /var/local/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl
[again, adjusting for your actual path]

Also, take a look at /var/log/tivoweb.log (pretty sure that's file) and see if there are any mentions of "hackman". You could also start TWP and watch the output in the console:

tivoweb -console

Pretty sure the latter option means that when you close that telnet session, TWP dies, but I could be wrong. I usually just look at the log file. You can do that by:

more var/log/tivoweb.log


----------



## PortlandPaw

All that ThurstonX is describing is included in the *Troubleshooting Steps* section of hackman's README.

BTW, a TivoWeb module does not have to be executable. But it's OK if it is.

Also, TWP won't die if you terminate the telnet console session that initiated it, but you may get an I/O error if you run any part of TWP that puts a message to standard out, which no longer exists after the telnet session ends.


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> All that ThurstonX is describing is included in the *Troubleshooting Steps* section of hackman's README.
> 
> BTW, a TivoWeb module does not have to be executable. But it's OK if it is.


Too true, and definitely a must-read. Just thought I'd pare it down a little. Definitely read it twice before proceeding, and then refer to it as needed. Even as a 5-yr UNIX sys admin, I did (and do) all that.

Good luck!

Thanks for setting me straight on mods permissions, PP. Certainly makes sense that readbale would be enough.


----------



## Softail95

uhhh... my face is red. didnt get down far enough to see the troubleshooting section. went over and read the logs. sure enough, messages about not being able to run 'find'. I chmod'ed the new bins that hackman installed and now it is working. It also identified a conflict in the way I had tivoftp starting up.... very cool.

sorry for not rtfh before posting....


----------



## Softail95

I noticed a difference between the readme.txt and the readme.html that would have tipped me off to what was eventually my problem. In the html, there is the note in the install section: "NOTE: Depending upon your method of transferring files to the TiVo, the binaries may not have their permissions set properly. If you get a "permission denied" error when loading hackman, use chmod +x to make these files executable." This does not appear in the readme.txt in the zip file. Perhaps if you put this in the readme.txt file too, you might save another user some frustration.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Geezer

I'm trying to run hackman on my HDVR2 and I'm getting the following error in my tivoweb log:

--hackman Version 3.3.27 beta--
-Root directory mounted read-write
NONE bad switch "--unavailable--hacks/bin_mips/find": must be -keepnewline or --
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
(file "/hacks/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2876)
invoked from within
"source $module "

I have verified that the find and sendkey versions are in the correct directories and that they are executable.

suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## PortlandPaw

Softail95 said:


> This does not appear in the readme.txt in the zip file. Perhaps if you put this in the readme.txt file too, you might save another user some frustration.


My apologies! I could have sworn the .txt and .html files were identical...I mean, I cut and pasted one to the other...how could that have gotten lost? Thank you for calling that to my attention; I'll certainly fix it for the next release, which I think will be the long awaited 4.0 final.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Geezer said:


> I'm trying to run hackman on my HDVR2 and I'm getting the following error in my tivoweb log:
> 
> --hackman Version 3.3.27 beta--
> -Root directory mounted read-write
> NONE bad switch "--unavailable--hacks/bin_mips/find": must be -keepnewline or --
> while executing
> "exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
> (file "/hacks/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2876)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> 
> I have verified that the find and sendkey versions are in the correct directories and that they are executable.
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,


You're getting the error because hackman.cfg has the wrong path for "find." Try deleting the .cfg file to force the generaton of a new one. If that doesn't work, edit the .cfg file to indicate the proper path. But report it back here, too, because I'll want to fix that.

And, also, if it doesn't work, tell me what your TivoWeb directory(s) are. That may be a clue.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Geezer said:


> (file "/hacks/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2876)
> suggestions?


Upon closer inspection of your error message, I see that you have TivoWeb in a directory named "hacks." There is little enough consistency in how people set up their TiVos, but one convention that hackman requires is that TivoWeb be in a directory that at least starts with the letters "t-i-v-o-w-e-b."

Try renaming your TivoWeb directory to something like "TivoWeb", adjusting how you start TivoWeb accordingly, and then try installing hackman.

Let me know how it works.


----------



## Geezer

PortlandPaw said:


> Upon closer inspection of your error message, I see that you have TivoWeb in a directory named "hacks." There is little enough consistency in how people set up their TiVos, but one convention that hackman requires is that TivoWeb be in a directory that at least starts with the letters "t-i-v-o-w-e-b."
> 
> Try renaming your TivoWeb directory to something like "TivoWeb", adjusting how you start TivoWeb accordingly, and then try installing hackman.
> 
> Let me know how it works.


Yep, that works! I uninstalled TWP, removed everything, and then re-installed it. It works. I just haven't had the nerve to click "Save" on the preferences page yet  .

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Geezer said:


> I just haven't had the nerve to click "Save" on the preferences page yet


Do it...all that does is re-write the .ini file. Nothing else is touched. The place to be careful is in the "gumdrop" buttons that give you the chance to re-write your rc.sysinit.author file to add/delete hacks to start on boot. Be sure to give the README a careful look.


----------



## dgilbert

I installed Hackman today and I'm not sure it's working correctly. The gumdrops for telnet, ftp, and cron are all red even though they're all started in rc.sysninit.author. Shouldn't they be green? I looked in the paths file and the only app which is listed to start on boot is TivoWebPlus (it's gumdrop is orange). Any help would be appreciated.

I also noticed that by default Hackman will cause Tivo to boot with the drive mounted as read/write. I see how this can be changed in the preferences, but would it not be safer to have the drive mount read-only by default?


----------



## PortlandPaw

dgilbert said:


> I installed Hackman today and I'm not sure it's working correctly. The gumdrops for telnet, ftp, and cron are all red even though they're all started in rc.sysninit.author. Shouldn't they be green? I looked in the paths file and the only app which is listed to start on boot is TivoWebPlus (it's gumdrop is orange). Any help would be appreciated.


Please attach a copy of your hackman.cfg, rc.sysinit.author and a copy of your Paths and Pathnames Screen (cut and paste) and I'll try to figure out what's going on.


dgilbert said:


> I also noticed that by default Hackman will cause Tivo to boot with the drive mounted as read/write. I see how this can be changed in the preferences, but would it not be safer to have the drive mount read-only by default?


Safer, yes, but for those who have their hacks in the root directory and who prefer to leave their drives r/w, setting it r/o would mess up their systems. The README recommends that it be set to r/o. Since everyone reads the README, it's not a problem.


----------



## SeanC

PortlandPaw said:


> Since everyone reads the README, it's not a problem.


You are being ironic, right?


----------



## Fofer

SeanC said:


> You are being ironic, right?


I don't think ironic's the word... maybe, _sarcastic_ would be better?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fofer said:


> I don't think ironic's the word... maybe, _sarcastic_ would be better? D


After several months of saying RTFM, I think the word would be _cynical_.


----------



## dgilbert

PortlandPaw said:


> Please attach a copy of your hackman.cfg, rc.sysinit.author and a copy of your Paths and Pathnames Screen (cut and paste) and I'll try to figure out what's going on.


Here's my files. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PortlandPaw

dgilbert said:


> Here's my files. Thanks for the help!


The problem is that you've streamlined the rc.sysinit.author file by using just the filename to call the hack. For example you have "tivoftpd" instead of the full pathname "/busybox/tivoftpd". Hackman looks for the leading "/" to help differentiate from non-command text.

The easy way to set up your rc.sysinit.author file would be to copy your entire existing rc.sysinit.author file into memory (control-c) with the exception of the first line (#!/bin/bash). Then run hackman and select a hack you would like to start from rc.sysinit.author, say telnet. When the file comes up for editing, paste (control-v) your existing rc.sysinit.author file into the user space. This will ensure that all your current commands will be there in the new file.

Save the file and you should be returned to hackman with the telnet gumdrop green. Then add the other hacks to be started by clicking their gumdrops. Save each time and when you're done you should have a new rc.sysinit.author file that hackman can properly read.

You can then proceed to clean up the file by deleting your old now redundant commands from the user section. Be sure to leave your other commands, such as your exports, JOE, etc.

But instead of doing the above, I prefer to start telnet and tivoftpd from the rc.sysinit file so that any screw-ups with the rc.sysinit.author file won't prevent access to the TiVo. If I were you, I'd put these commands, with full pathnames into rc.sysinit:

if test -x /sbin/tivoftpd
then
/sbin/tivoftpd &
fi

/bin/bash </dev>& /dev/ttyS3 &
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &


----------



## dgilbert

PortlandPaw said:


> The problem is that you've streamlined the rc.sysinit.author file by using just the filename to call the hack. For example you have "tivoftpd" instead of the full pathname "/busybox/tivoftpd". Hackman looks for the leading "/" to help differentiate from non-command text.
> 
> The easy way to set up your rc.sysinit.author file would be to copy your entire existing rc.sysinit.author file into memory (control-c) with the exception of the first line (#!/bin/bash). Then run hackman and select a hack you would like to start from rc.sysinit.author, say telnet. When the file comes up for editing, paste (control-v) your existing rc.sysinit.author file into the user space. This will ensure that all your current commands will be there in the new file.
> 
> Save the file and you should be returned to hackman with the telnet gumdrop green. Then add the other hacks to be started by clicking their gumdrops. Save each time and when you're done you should have a new rc.sysinit.author file that hackman can properly read.
> 
> You can then proceed to clean up the file by deleting your old now redundant commands from the user section. Be sure to leave your other commands, such as your exports, JOE, etc.
> 
> But instead of doing the above, I prefer to start telnet and tivoftpd from the rc.sysinit file so that any screw-ups with the rc.sysinit.author file won't prevent access to the TiVo. If I were you, I'd put these commands, with full pathnames into rc.sysinit:
> 
> if test -x /sbin/tivoftpd
> then
> /sbin/tivoftpd &
> fi
> 
> /bin/bash </dev>& /dev/ttyS3 &
> /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &


Mr. Paw  ,
Thanks for the quick answer. I'll try your suggestions tomorrow.


----------



## Softail95

PortlandPaw said:


> Since everyone reads the README, it's not a problem.


Sometimes, theres 2 readme's, they are different, and you read the wrong one.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Softail95 said:


> Sometimes, theres 2 readme's, they are different, and you read the wrong one.


OK, OK, I said I'd fix it!


----------



## vertigo235

I removed all old hackman stuff, and dropped the new hackman.itcl into modules directory.

Now, no hackman link is in the main menu?


----------



## vertigo235

If I go to http://TiVo/hackman/

this is displayed

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
couldn't read file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## vertigo235

If I create a blank hackman.ini, hackman.cfg into the directory and reload tivowebplus the blank files are deleted (I assume by the startup process?)


----------



## vertigo235

OK I finally got everything working with the latest generation of hackman, turns out I did not have permissions set right (ducks), but I thought I did! 

A quick ./tivoweb console revealed my problem!

Everything is working great it seems, thanks for a great module portlandpaw!


----------



## vertigo235

OK, so NEW problem...

Can anyone explain why /var/hack/bin keeps getting zapped from my PATH? 

I have to export PATH=$PATH:/var/hack/bin

whenever I pull up a bash now?

Edit: FIXED, had to recreate .profile in root directory.


----------



## dgilbert

PortlandPaw said:


> <snip> I prefer to start telnet and tivoftpd from the rc.sysinit file so that any screw-ups with the rc.sysinit.author file won't prevent access to the TiVo. If I were you, I'd put these commands, with full pathnames into rc.sysinit:
> 
> if test -x /sbin/tivoftpd
> then
> /sbin/tivoftpd &
> fi
> 
> /bin/bash </dev>& /dev/ttyS3 &
> /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &


Where in the rc.sysinit file should these go, beginning, end, anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I would put them at the end, just before the "sysinit finished" message.


----------



## Softail95

PortlandPaw said:


> if test -x /sbin/tivoftpd
> then
> /sbin/tivoftpd &
> fi
> 
> /bin/bash </dev>& /dev/ttyS3 &
> /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &


This made me curious. You test for the existence of tivoftpd prior to calling it, but not for ttyS3 or tnlited. It would seem to me that you'd test for them all. Is there a reason why you don't?

Bob


----------



## PortlandPaw

tnlited is native to the TiVo and should be there, while tivoftpd is not, and may or may not be present in the location specified. Feel free to test for tnlited, as well!


----------



## Softail95

Thanks. I thought that might be why.


----------



## dgilbert

Softail95 said:


> This made me curious. You test for the existence of tivoftpd prior to calling it, but not for ttyS3 or tnlited. It would seem to me that you'd test for them all. Is there a reason why you don't?
> 
> Bob


While we're on the subject, what does the ttyS3 command do? As far as I can tell (being a noob and all), I'm not starting ttyS3 in my current config yet telnet is working.


----------



## Softail95

dgilbert said:


> While we're on the subject, what does the ttyS3 command do? As far as I can tell (being a noob and all), I'm not starting ttyS3 in my current config yet telnet is working.


I had the same thought. I checked around and it appears to me to be for PPP over serial support, which you don't run because you have the network attachment.


----------



## dgilbert

PortlandPaw said:


> I would put them at the end, just before the "sysinit finished" message.


So I tried putting the telnet and ftp commands at the end of the rc.sysinit file (and removed them from the rc.sysinit.author). After a reboot I was able to telnet and ftp just fine, but for some reason none of my export commands had executed. Not sure why.


----------



## PortlandPaw

So what does your rc.sysinit.author file look like now?


----------



## dgilbert

PortlandPaw said:


> So what does your rc.sysinit.author file look like now?


Here's my files. Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

dgilbert, I really don't know why the exports aren't working. Both files seem to be operational. The only thing I can think of is that maybe the /rc.sysinit.author call should be moved down to the end because I have no idea what CALL_ALL_NIGHT and CANARY_DELTA_NIGHT do. 

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## dgilbert

PortlandPaw said:


> dgilbert, I really don't know why the exports aren't working. Both files seem to be operational. The only thing I can think of is that maybe the /rc.sysinit.author call should be moved down to the end because I have no idea what CALL_ALL_NIGHT and CANARY_DELTA_NIGHT do.
> 
> Anybody else have any ideas?


I checked and neither parseWrapper.sh or allnight.tcl exist, so CALL_ALL_NIGHT and CANARY_DELTA_NIGHT don't seem to do anything. For now I've just moved the ftp and telnet back into rc.sysinit.author and the exports are working again. No big deal, thanks for trying.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Just for experiment's sake, try putting ftp and telnet back into rc.sysinit and see if the exports still work. If so, I'd leave it like that (dual instances won't hurt anything) so as to ensure both ftp and telnet if something goes wrong.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The latest version seems pretty stable now...at least I haven't heard anything to the contrary. So I think it's finally time to drop the beta and declare hackman to be Version 4.0.0. It's available here.

That's not to say there won't be a 4.0.1 -- as soon as there's something to be fixed or somebody suggests a worthwhile new feature, development will continue.

My thanks to everyone who has helped bring hackman to this point. I certainly couldn't have done it alone.

UPDATERS: Please note that with the new version, creation of new hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files will be forced and, consequently, load time will be a little longer.


----------



## SeanC

As always excellent work PP. I have to admit I stopped upgrading HM about 2 months ago, it was stable for me and did what I wanted so I figured I would wait for 4.0. Well everything is good with 4.0!


----------



## geraldtivo

mr. paw,

i really like your hackmanager for the tivo. i've got just one request, can you write some
script to set my tivo clock from my computer? i dont want my tivo to call home, and i've 
even killed the processes that do. this would complete my totally independent tivo.
thanks!
gerald


----------



## PortlandPaw

I thank that's a good idea and I might add it in the next version. I'm taking a hiatus from programming while we're renovating the house, but it might show up at any time.

In the meantime, you can do it from a bash prompt with the settime parameter, e.g.


Code:


settime 20050409100000
settime -rtc

will set the date/time to 10 a.m., April 9, 2005. Remember that this is Greenwich Mean Time.


----------



## DWZ

Hey,

First, let me say - fantastic program!

May I make a quick feature request? It would be awesome if you could provide support for the hack 'Trickey'.

Nothing special, just the ability to start/stop the hack and put it into the startup script...

Thanks,

- Alan

Err, it seems the forum software won't let me paste a link to the Trickey homepage... It's the second result when you search for "Trickey TiVo" in Google, on the OzTiVo website.


----------



## PortlandPaw

DWZ said:


> It would be awesome if you could provide support for the hack 'Trickey'.


That looks like a good little hack. Since I have more posts under my belt, (and am therefore considered to be less of a security threat) I can post the link to "Trickey".

I will add Trickey to hackman with the next revision which, as I explained above, may be a while, but will happen eventually.

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## DWZ

PortlandPaw said:


> I will add Trickey to hackman with the next revision which, as I explained above, may be a while, but will happen eventually.


No problem 

Thanks again!


----------



## Softail95

David,

I am interested in your crontab line:

# Five after three a.m.(EST) or four a.m. (DST), every day, push backup of /etc onto PC
5 8 * * * rsync -PavzH --numeric-ids --delete --exclude=displayfiles --exclude=apsrunning.sh /etc/. 192.168.1.10::tivo/etc/. > /var/hack/log/rsync 2>&1

I would like to set up the same thing to back up my tivo mods. I have searched around and found an rsync binary 2.4.4 (Tridgell and Mackerras). I tried it out using the above line as a guide, specfying my pc's address. It ran for a while on the Tivo, but the log indicates that the connection timed out. Is there some sort of server that needs to be up on the windows pc to receive the connection? Can you give me any other pointers on setting up rsync on my Sony TiVo SA S1, or point me somewhere that has that info? Have I a good version of the rsync binary? You have been VERY helpful to me in the past--thanks very much for that!


----------



## Fozzie

Not the David that you addressed the question to but another one that uses rsync 

Have a search around for cwrsync; that's the app that runs on my WinXP machine. The cwrsync website itself can be found >>here<<.

HTH.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Or run Cygwin on the PC. I set my rsync up using Jeff Keegan's book, Hacking Tivo. It gives a pretty good detailed step-by-step, but there are a couple of typos in the command to register it as a service, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Softail95

Fozzie said:


> Not the David that you addressed the question to but another one that uses rsync
> 
> Have a search around for cwrsync; that's the app that runs on my WinXP machine. The cwrsync website itself can be found >>here<<.
> 
> HTH.


Fozzie,

Thanks for steering me in the right direction. I have it working well very now. I feel so much better now that I have a good backup of all the work I have done hacking the tivo.


----------



## Fozzie

Good stuff  I didn't post any detailed instructions because to be honest, I can't remember exactly what or how I did it; I just know that I got it working after a bit of hacking around.

Touch wood, I haven't had to restore my /var partition so I'm actually only 'assuming' that that the backups are working ok  I'll be posting on here if I do need to do a restore from an rsync backup, because I haven't a clue at the moment!


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's as easy as FTP'ing the backed up files from the PC back to the TiVo -- they're all there.


----------



## Fozzie

PortlandPaw said:


> It's as easy as FTP'ing the backed up files from the PC back to the TiVo -- they're all there.


And all the permissions etc are retained?


----------



## PortlandPaw

If you use the latest tivoftpd that retains permisssions. Definitely want this one! I think you'll find it on the other board.


----------



## Fozzie

Thanks for the tip; I wasn't aware of that version. The only downside with it is that it doesn't support 'pwd', which seems a bit strange. Is there another command to display the current directory on the remote machine?


----------



## kweller

I'm getting a warning message from Hackman (great module BTW, thanks for all your work Mr. P) about TWP being started from more than one file - 

hackman found that /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl
is being started by rc.sysinit.author, and by TivoWebPlus.

- but I don't understand it I'm afraid. TWP It is definitely being started from rc.sysinit.author but how (and where) is it likely to be starting itself?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## PortlandPaw

Interesting...the messages are intended to be FYI and may or may not indicate a serious problem, but that is weird.

What do you see if you go to the Preferences page and look at Show Paths and Pathnames? That should show what hackman thinks is starting Tivoweb.


----------



## kweller

It says (this probably won't format well) -

tivowebplus /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl (directory path) rc.sysinit.author, TivoWebPlus

There used to be a <I've forgotten.tpm> call in rc.sysinit.author which started TWP but that is no longer there. I wonder if it's finding that file, seeing it starts TWP then deciding it must be being called somewhere?

Kevin

Edit: Corrected file extension, it was a TPM not a TWP!


----------



## Lopey

Does this work on 6.2?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know...why don't you try it and let us all know?


----------



## ThurstonX

Lopey said:


> Does this work on 6.2?


 FWIW, I've been loading it unedited into TWP 1.1-pre2 ever since upgrading. Unlike other modules, it required no editing to comment out references to TmkEvents, which are not handled by 6.2. To that end, my use of hackman is limited, as my TiVo is nice and stable  I use it mainly for restarting TWP, as I prefer PP's method to TWP's built-in Restart options (YMMV). I've poked around a bit, though, and was successful in setting a password for the hackman section that has that option (sorry, can't recall the exact name; TWP is currently off). Any links and/or options I accessed worked fine.

HTH.

And PP, thanks for building such a robust mod!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you, Thurston. Could you please tell me exactly what mods you had to make to hackman to make it behave under 6.2? Then I'll modify accordingly and send you a quick beta to test. Then it should be good to go for the rest of the world.


----------



## Lopey

I've installed it before I posted the question, but I didn't see the option in TWP. There should be a seperate option on the main screen correct? I didn't see that at all. I restarted the tivo and TWP, but no good. I will try it again.


----------



## Fofer

Hackman certainly has come a long way since I first installed it many months back... great work, PortlandPaw!

This weekend I updated a DirecTiVo from 4.0 to 6.2 and updated TivoWebPlus, Hackman, and a few other goodies in the process. I really appreciate all the helpful tools that made it fun.

I'm re-reading Hackman's ReadMe to fully grasp how powerful it is, so I can clean a few things up on my install. :up:


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> Thank you, Thurston. Could you please tell me exactly what mods you had to make to hackman to make it behave under 6.2? Then I'll modify accordingly and send you a quick beta to test. Then it should be good to go for the rest of the world.


 PP, sorry for the delay in responding, but I never got notice of your original post (grrrrr). I thought this was pretty clear:
"Unlike other modules, it required no editing to comment out references to TmkEvents, which are not handled by 6.2."
;-)

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks, Fofer. I've actually had the same experience as I re-designed my network and had to change the fixed IP addresses on my TiVos. I actually found myself thanking myself!


----------



## PortlandPaw

ThurstonX said:


> "Unlike other modules, it required no editing to comment out references to TmkEvents, which are not handled by 6.2."


OK, so I can conclude that no changes to hackman are required to work under 6.2?


----------



## ThurstonX

PortlandPaw said:


> OK, so I can conclude that no changes to hackman are required to work under 6.2?


 Based on my limited use, yes 
I'd do some more rigorous testing for you, but my free time is currently taken up by packing, planning a move and buying a house. Maybe some other intrepid 6.2 converts can assist with this.


----------



## rbautch

I've been using Hackman with 6.2 for about 3 months, and it also works fine for me unmodified. I do recall seeing a single TmkEvent call somewhere in Hackman.itcl, but it never caused an error for me. You might consider a catch statement or a version check for that event call.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The only TmkEvent is in the clear and delete feature which can be set to kick in if the TiVo reboots more than five times in an hour. It's a Series 1 thing that bothered me last year and it hasn't been a problem since. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## shutterfriend

Hi,

Is there any way to get hackman to stop and start the ncidd and tivocid callerid applications.

Thanks.


----------



## marklyn

I have a HDVR2 and installed Hackman 4.0 and I cannot get the 30 second skip or screen clock to work even though they're checked. I'm using TWP 1.1 pre-2 ver.

I've shut down and restarted tivowebplus in console mode and hackman loads fine.

I've unchecked and rechecked the 30 second skip and on screen clock, shut down and restarted twp again, still nothing (no errors; hackman loads fine).

Any suggestions?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Do you know that these features are available on the HDVR2? Being an S1 guy, I have no idea.


----------



## marklyn

Yes, I can manuall program both of them with my remote so I know they can work.


----------



## Softail95

Are you sure you have the right version of sendkey? There are different ones for S2 ans S2... I'm not sure of all the details but I seem to remember someone else having an issue here. FYI, the things you want enable via keystrokes a short time after boot, so dont start pressing remote keys as soon as tivo is up. leave it for 3-4 minutes....


----------



## marklyn

I'm not sure why this isn't working; seems like I remember reading other posts where the scripting for this works at least in the superpatch script.

Wonder if I could 'relocate' the code to the rc.sysinit.author script so it always runs on restart?


----------



## Softail95

Can you send the commands with HackManager manually? (I know you mentioned that you can send them via a remote.) If you can, then Hackman should be able to send them at boot time. This depends on TWP+ Starting at boot time, too.


----------



## chewboxa

I also use NCID and would love to see a Hackman module. Anyone else know if this is available? Thank You.

Tony


----------



## slydog75

How can I get hackman to recognize a new hack? I installed mfsftp to /var/hack/mfs_ftp and put that in the 'mfspath' line in the hackman.cfg and rebooted my tivo but it's not coming up in hackman.


----------



## Andy in NYC

I'm having an attack of the supids or something.

I downloaded the latest hackman files
ftp'd (in binary) them to all the correct subdirectories
restarted (both full and quick) tivowebplus (with the HD fixes installed) and hackman isn't there - nor is anything else any different.

tivowebplus is installed in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl on an HR10-250

did I somehow miss a step?

Andrew


----------



## ebm

When I goto the backdoor feature I get the following error.
I have it installed in /var/hack/tivowebplub/

How do I get this to work correctly?

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backdoormenu '/' ''
can't read "bd_code": no such variable
while executing
"if {$bd_code != "0"} {
puts $chan [html_link "/backdoorcodes?backdoorcode=1" "Enable backdoors"]
puts $chan

}" (procedure "::action_backdoormenu" line 8) invoked from within "::action_$action $chan $part $env" ("eval" body line 1) invoked from within "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" --cut here--


----------



## Fofer

Is tivohackman.com (the page where the software is downloaded from) down?

All I get is blank page.


----------



## Fozzie

Fofer said:


> Is tivohackman.com (the page where the software is downloaded from) down?
> 
> All I get is blank page.


Nope.


----------



## Diana Collins

Try: http://web.nlis.net/~davehill/hackman/hackman.html


----------



## Fozzie

Dan Collins said:


> Try: http://web.nlis.net/~davehill/hackman/hackman.html


Isn't that the same URL as in PortlandPaw's sig, a couple of posts up


----------



## Fofer

Fozzie said:


> Nope.


Weird. When I go to *tivohackman.com*, the actual link that's presented to me from HackMan (version 4.0.2) in TWP on my TiVo... it goes to a blank page.

The other link that Dan Collins passed on, the one apparently in PortlandPaw's sig (I have sigs turned off currently) does work, however it's got version 4.0 for download.


----------



## Diana Collins

Here is a direct link to the latest version (4.0.4): http://169.244.187.60/DRH/hackman/LatestVersion/


----------



## Fofer

Dan Collins said:


> Here is a direct link to the latest version (4.0.4): http://169.244.187.60/DRH/hackman/LatestVersion/


Are there release notes for any of the changes from 4.0.2 to 4.0.4? Just wondering, I guess, if it'd be worth it to me to update my two HDVR2's.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've been in the process of moving and both my TiVos are now in mothballs and my wife and I are in agony. To make matters worse, we have only over-the-air television and dial-up Internet!

I've changed my website in my signature and I apologize for any misdirection -- the old website should have been deleted, but it wasn't.


----------



## Fofer

PortlandPaw said:


> I've been in the process of moving and both my TiVos are now in mothballs and my wife and I are in agony. To make matters worse, we have only over-the-air television and dial-up Internet!


  the horror!

Hopefully it'll all be over soon, buddy. Hang in there!


----------



## lee espinoza

I am getting this when I go in to hackman:

hackman found ./mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl in the file scan.
mfspathname has been set to ./mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl.

hackman found ./busybox/endpadplus.tcl startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /busybox/endpadplus.tcl in the file scan.
endpadpluspathname has been set to ./busybox/endpadplus.tcl.

You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.

and hackman keeps on over righting my rc.sysinit.author and eating the path and also not running endpadplus


----------



## PortlandPaw

As mentioned above, I'm TiVo-less and therefore cannot help trouble shoot your problem. But I think it might trace to the period in ./mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp and ./busybox/endpadplus.tcl. Try editing out the period and see if that helps. Also, check the readme for troubleshooting hints. It might also help to know what model/sw version you have.


----------



## lee espinoza

PortlandPaw said:


> As mentioned above, I'm TiVo-less and therefore cannot help trouble shoot your problem. But I think it might trace to the period in ./mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp and ./busybox/endpadplus.tcl. Try editing out the period and see if that helps. Also, check the readme for troubleshooting hints. It might also help to know what model/sw version you have.


TW+ v1.2.1 hackman V4.0.2.


----------



## lee espinoza

PortlandPaw said:


> As mentioned above, I'm TiVo-less and therefore cannot help trouble shoot your problem. But I think it might trace to the period in ./mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp and ./busybox/endpadplus.tcl. Try editing out the period and see if that helps. Also, check the readme for troubleshooting hints. It might also help to know what model/sw version you have.


all of them?


----------



## lee espinoza

Bump


----------



## Fozzie

I think if someone has an answer for you then they'll post it! Bumping after one day rather smacks of self-importance


----------



## lee espinoza

I Bump after a 1 hr people get mad I Bump after a day people still GET MAD.


----------



## Gunnyman

bumps=not necessary
see a pattern?


----------



## lee espinoza

Gunnyman said:


> bumps=not necessary
> see a pattern?


When somebodys software is kill my tivo it is necessary and when hackman is killing the hacks that me and Larry spent HOURS working on it is NECESSARY.


----------



## Gunnyman

:meh
this is why one backs up their author file and ftp's it to thier PC.


----------



## lee espinoza

Gunnyman said:


> :meh
> this is why one backs up their author file and ftp's it to thier PC.


I should not have to hackman should not be messing up my author file


----------



## Gunnyman

computers shouldn't crash either, are your vital files backed up there? or not?


----------



## lee espinoza

Gunnyman said:


> computers shouldn't crash either, are your vital files backed up there? or not?


I do not have any vital files on my computer that would be dumb of me.
I don't keep vital files on a system that could crash.

and why are you trying to make this about me? I just trying to get my tivo problem fixs and be on my marry way. why are trying to pick a fight Gunny?

THIS IS NOT ABOUT ME THIS IS ABOUT HACKMAN AND THE WAY IT IS MISSING UP MY TIVO.


----------



## Fofer

Lee, with this attitude my best advice to you is: don't use HackMan.



Did you even LOOK AT the copious warnings that come with the README?


----------



## lee espinoza

Fofer said:


> Lee, with this attitude my best advice to you is: don't use HackMan.
> 
> Did you even LOOK AT the copious warnings that come with the README?


but hackman is install with TWP 1.2.1


----------



## ttodd1

Just because it is installed does not mean you HAVE to use it. Nor does it excuse you from reading the documentation for the app.


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I run only what I feel necessary -- for me, that's telnet, ftp, TWP, cron, YAC, endpad and autospace. At boot, hackman runs backdoors, now playing sort, on-screen clock, and double over-shoot value. The DTivo has run for months on end and the SA boots more often because that's the one I'm using for development, but I haven't noticed any spontaneous re-boots.


Sorry to revive something so ancient but a week or so ago I re-enabled the sort now playing on boot option and ever since I have been seeing my SA start failing to respond to the remote situation again. That is the only change I've made on this unit. This is still using Hackman 3.3.11 beta with Tivowebplus 1.0. I would like to install the latest Tivowebplus but I'm not sure how to handle the existing one? I also still have tivoweb 1.94 installed in an alternate directory. Could I just stick the new tivowebplus there without messing with the existing one? The current one is started via a call to /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm in rc.sysinit.author. The only S* link I saw in the directory referenced by the tpm is tivowebplus.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I seriously doubt that the Now Playing sort order could have anything to do with the operation of the remote. I'm afraid something else is happening there.

I would follow the directions that come with TWP which, if I recall, recommend deleting the files in the old directory and then installing the new tivowebplus there. But I don't know what that would do to your .tpm starting system. I discussed startup issues in my Readme, so I would suggest looking there. It's all pretty flexible and it's unlikely that you'll mess things up. Just remember that you can have only one instance of tivoweb (any version) running at any given time, so you have to shut down (or not start) any older versions.

And by the way, in response to lee espinoza's comments about hackman "messing up my tivo" -- I mean, come on, software does only what you tell it to do and I have been very emphatic about the care that must be taken when playing around with starting up the TiVo. Don't blame the tool, blame the carpenter.


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I seriously doubt that the Now Playing sort order could have anything to do with the operation of the remote. I'm afraid something else is happening there.


I know. It seems way out in left field to me too.


----------



## Fred1

Hi 

I have had version 1 installed and have just upgraded to version4. What a long way this has come. Plus it has found a couple of double starts on rc.sysinit and sc.sysinit.author that may well have been contributing to my Tivo rebooting and crashing from time to time.

Many thanks - keep up the good work


----------



## Softail95

ronsch said:


> I know. It seems way out in left field to me too.


I'm thinking that when you say "the remote stops responding", what you are really experiencing is the dreaded Event Bug. TiVo somehow gets into a tight processor loop and has to be powered down to get out of it. I don't think it has anything to do with the remote per se. The tasks that run in TiVo to service the remote don't get any processor so you see no response. Next time it happens go to the PC and see if TWP is responding. I bet it's not. Neither are TiVo's FTP or Telnet. There is an unfortunate LACK of knowledge out there on this problem--or at least, I cannot find much info. I think this has to do with the fact that the box is pretty much dead when this happens so you can't even snoop around to see who's at fault. You may actually be in a position to gather some info, though. Are you absolutely sure that the sort-on-boot is all you changed? No tasks added or removed? No new versions? If you back out that change and run for a while, does the Event Bugging go away? I too suffer from the Event Bug on occasion. I made no changes whatsoever and suddenly the frequency jumped from about once every 2 months to twice a week. (REALLY painful too, cause the cachecard causes a TiVo reboot to become a 5-minute affair!) I was really frustrated so I shut down everything. TiVo Telnet, TiVo FTP, TivoWeb, mPlayer server, TyTool--all down. I let TWP come up at boot and let it enter the codes to sort NP on boot. Then I get on TWP and use hackman to shut down everything. I leave running: YAC, cron, and Endpad. I have had NO event bugs since I did this. (I still have cron running tracker, rsync, and dailymail in the wee hours.) It's really a bummer that I cant figure a better way to handle this. But I can start those services if I need them, no problem. Also, I quit running autospace altogether, too. I think that mighta been a contributor. No dis to Autospace--I miss it. The event bug "feels" to me like one of those elusive timing-related bugs that can be caused by a variety of coincidences. And because it hammers the machine, I may never know what's causing it.


----------



## Fozzie

@PortlandPaw

Hi. I've just loaded the latest version of Endpad (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286631) and although Hackman will start it ok, the start/stop button stays on 'Start' and so it won't stop it.

Things worked fine with Sanderton's last release so I'm not sure what could be the problem. The command line syntax for the latest version is the same (although it can also use a config file) and it shows up in the process list the same.

Any ideas?

TIA.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'll have to look into it when I get my TiVo set up again. If the new version uses the same stop commands, I see no reason why it shouldn't work. In the meantime, I'll download endpad (thanks for the link) and see what I can see.


----------



## Fozzie

Cheers PP. Hackman also doesn't detect that it's running; the start/stop button stays on start, even though it's running.


----------



## PortlandPaw

endpad is fixed. That Sanderton is a sneaky bloke, he is, kicking off another background version that doesn't show in /proc. But I sniffed him out, alright. New version in sig link.

P.S. Does anyone know if this handles both DTivo tuners the way endpadplus does?


----------



## Fozzie

Thanks for the fix David; it now works fine. Just out of interest, what did you have to change?

Good idea with the activation


----------



## PortlandPaw

hackman reads the /proc/xxx/stat files to see what's running. It's like a ps ax command, but since ps doesn't reside on all TiVos, I went back a level. Usually, an app will post its name in stat, along with its pid and other info. But Sanderton cleverly started a background app from his endpad app and it was identified as "tivosh" which is common to tivoweb and others. But what he also did was create a /var/run/endpad.pid file, which he deletes upon termination. So all I did was add a check for the existence of this file to determine whether endpad was running or not.

Also, the new commands wouldn't work with the old endpad, so I added a file size check to differentiate between the old and new versions and assure backward compatibility.

So does endpad work with both DTivo tuners? I know, you UK guys wouldn't know about that!


----------



## thepicman

PortlandPaw said:


> So does endpad work with both DTivo tuners? I know, you UK guys wouldn't know about that!


Don't know about the newest version but I run EPP on my 2tuner DTivo.

TPM


----------



## Throg

Up until today, I've been using 4.0.4. When I saw that a new version was posted, I thought I'd grab it just to stay up to date. I don't use endpad and don't have the new version .. which I suspect may be the reason I'm getting this:

hackman
--hackman Version 4.1.1--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} could not read "--unavailable--": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size $endpadpathname"
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 216)
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
invoked from within
"if {![file exists $config] || ![file exists $inifile]} {
CreateConfig
file delete $config $inifile\.old
file rename $config\.draft $config
..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2916)
invoked from within
"source $module "

TCD24004A SA S2 370GB
7.2.1-oth-01-2-140


----------



## Softail95

Throg said:


> Up until today, I've been using 4.0.4. When I saw that a new version was posted, I thought I'd grab it just to stay up to date. I don't use endpad and don't have the new version ..


My advice is to install endpad. Not to fix the problem---just because it rocks!


----------



## Fozzie

PortlandPaw said:


> hackman reads the /proc/xxx/stat...


Thanks David. Understood.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Good advice, Softail95, but I think I'll fix hackman anyway -- oops, I forgot to check for the existence of endpad before asking what size it is! There's an update available now.


----------



## Throg

Thanks for the fix, Paw. 
SoftTail: I probably will check out the new endpad.

Lastly, when I try to edit and save hackman.cfg, this shows on my screen:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_save_hack_edit '' 'set "edittext" "################################################################################################
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ";set "Save" "Save";'
> extra characters after close-quote
> while executing
> "set "edittext" "################################################################################################
> 
> # This is the hackman config fil..."
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval $env"
> (procedure "::action_save_hack_edit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## Fozzie

I just noticed that if I manually start Tivoweb with the console switch I get

hackman
--hackman Version 4.1.2--
-Root directory mounted read-only.
-Min/low/high freepages increased from 32/48/64 to 128/192/256
-Thursday, February 23, 2006, 04:52 PM, GMT
-Bootcheck2: invalid command name "0"
-No reboot problems detected.

Is the invalid command name bit anything to worry about David?

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Guess I should have left well enough alone. Thanks, Fozzie and Throg...I'll look into it this weekend.


----------



## pdawg17

I'm using 4.1.2 and mine always stays on "stop"...does that mean I can't stop it? I'm already using EPP so I don't need endpad...any way to get rid of it or since I used the enhancement script and it detected a DTivo, do I only have EPP installed?

Also, is there a way to make alphabetical ordering of the NPL default? Since I'm having the box reboot every week it would be nice to not have to keep re-enabling it when it reboots...and strangely, ever since I zippered, after I change to alphabetical I come back (no reboot) and the list is back to chronological...how can that happen without a reboot?


----------



## Finnstang

I was noticing today, that when I was restarting TWP, during the hackman startup I got the below error/warning:









Since this is running on a HR10-250, I assume it should still be using the mips sendkey. Should this missing /dev/router_client be there on the HR10? It is there on my HDVR2.


----------



## pdawg17

Finnstang said:


> I was noticing today, that when I was restarting TWP, during the hackman startup I got the below error/warning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is running on a HR10-250, I assume it should still be using the mips sendkey. Should this missing /dev/router_client be there on the HR10? It is there on my HDVR2.


I actually noticed that too...I'm curious as well...


----------



## PortlandPaw

Throg and Fozzie -- I was unable to replicate the errors you found. Please try a re-install of hackman and see if it helps. If the problem persists, give me as much detail as possible and I'll try again.

Finnstang and pdawg17 -- I don't know what the trouble could be. Guess I'll just have to get HD going to test it. Seriously, confirm that sendkey is in the proper directory: bin_mips.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've posted an update to hackman (link in sig) that adds the ability to set the date and time -- handy if you're using an old Series 1 as an unsubbed VCR.

Oh, and a little warning -- I've also added a requirement to make a small edit to the hackman.itcl file before the program will run. The directions for the edit are included in the ReadMe file. This is an inducement for people to at least have looked at the instructions before proceeding to ruin their TiVos with hackman.

I apologize for the inconvenience this may cause some people -- there were just too many people revving up the chainsaw with absolutely no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Fozzie

PortlandPaw said:


> Throg and Fozzie -- I was unable to replicate the errors you found. Please try a re-install of hackman and see if it helps.


I literally just installed your latest version and the error doesn't occur any more. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Grant

Finnstang said:


> I was noticing today, that when I was restarting TWP, during the hackman startup I got the below error/warning:
> 
> Not enough posts to quote the image -- see earlier post from Finnstang
> 
> Since this is running on a HR10-250, I assume it should still be using the mips sendkey. Should this missing /dev/router_client be there on the HR10? It is there on my HDVR2.


I have the exact same error on my HR10-250. The result is that the SCREEN function in TivoWeb Plus doesn't work. SCREEN used to work and I'm not sure when the error started to show up--but it was fairly recently. Everything looks like it's there in the 'mips' folder.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The mips sendkey was created for versions 3.1 and above by musclenerd, but apparently doesn't work on the HD. We'll have to wait for someone with more skills than I to get it working.


----------



## virent

I want to roll back hackman and start over. Had done a back up of the "bin_mips" "bin_ppc" "modules" and "images" directories before installing hackman. Will restoring the backed up 4 directories and restarting TivoWebplus work?
Or does hackman write to other directories also?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Your rollback should work. Hackman writes mostly to its own directory. It also writes a boot counter file to /var, but that shouldn't affect anything.


----------



## virent

Thanks will do rollback. Wanted to make sure that it did not create or modify the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author or any other files.
Hackman does not show up in my Tivo Webplus menu so I am assuming that it did not install fully since I have not modified the hackman.cfg or hackman.ini file yet.
I see that it has created a hackman.cfg.draft file though.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please read the readme. It has information on how to debug an install failure. And hackman _can_ write to the files you mentioned if you want it to. And it can do so destructively if you're not careful! So please read the the readme and learn how to watch tivoweb load its modules so you can see what happens when it tries to load hackman.


----------



## Fozzie

I've just noticed a small bug; hackman always starts endpad with -f (force negative padding) set to 1, regardless of the checkbox setting (both when manually starting endpad and when starting it at boot.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks, Fozzie, I'll look into it.


----------



## vertigo235

I just used Zipper and Rbaugh's scripts to hack my HDTiVo and the scripts installed TWP in my root directory. This is creating problems with Hackman and copying the draft cfg file to the cfg file. 

What am I supose to do with this? aside from just chaning to RW system, will I have to keep it RW?


----------



## vertigo235

PortlandPaw said:


> Throg and Fozzie -- I was unable to replicate the errors you found. Please try a re-install of hackman and see if it helps. If the problem persists, give me as much detail as possible and I'll try again.
> 
> Finnstang and pdawg17 -- I don't know what the trouble could be. Guess I'll just have to get HD going to test it. Seriously, confirm that sendkey is in the proper directory: bin_mips.


I get the same problem, sendkey is in the proper directory.


----------



## vertigo235

Ok having the hackman.cfg file in a RO directory is somewhat annoying, can I change it so that the hackman.cfg file is stored in /var ?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Someone who knows how zipper and rbautch works is going to have to handle this. I'm not re-writing hackman to save stuff in directories other than its own.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Now that I've calmed down a bit, it occurs to me that I designed hackman to handle r/o situations. Whenever a call is made to write to disk, the root directory is set to r/w and then if it was r/o to begin with, it's reset to r/o. So living in the root directory shouldn't be a problem.

If it is, please give me details so I can fix it.

And if you really want to change the location of the .ini and .cfg files, you can edit them in the hackman.itcl. I'll even tell you which lines to change but I can't give any guarantees about how it will work.


----------



## vertigo235

PortlandPaw said:


> Someone who knows how zipper and rbautch works is going to have to handle this. I'm not re-writing hackman to save stuff in directories other than its own.


In this case "it's own" is actually the tivowebplus modules directory, right? The issue is that tivowebplus is in the root directory now instead of /var/ which I actually don't mind, since I've had var disapear a few times.

I'm certainly not expecting you to chang eanything though, you have created a great module and I'll make it work for me if I have to 

Thank you!


----------



## vertigo235

PortlandPaw said:


> Now that I've calmed down a bit, it occurs to me that I designed hackman to handle r/o situations. Whenever a call is made to write to disk, the root directory is set to r/w and then if it was r/o to begin with, it's reset to r/o. So living in the root directory shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If it is, please give me details so I can fix it.
> 
> And if you really want to change the location of the .ini and .cfg files, you can edit them in the hackman.itcl. I'll even tell you which lines to change but I can't give any guarantees about how it will work.


If I recall, I got an error on the initial setup when it tried to change the hackman.cfg.draft file to hackman.cfg, then I think I got another error later when trying to save the remapped path names once I deleted regular old enpad.itcl.

I guess it's not all that big of a deal for me to change it to rw, for that only. As you said it does change modes when editing other files automatically.


----------



## dkggpeters

David,

How do you get Bufferhack 40a or 41 to show up in hackman? I installed in the modules directory and did a restart but it does not show up. I also noticed in the .cfg file, there is no path designation for Bufferhack.

Great program by the way.

Dave


----------



## PortlandPaw

I can't provide the link to the bufferhack add on, as that's verboten here. It's provided in the hackman ReadMe, though. It is not the standard bufferhack -- it's another module specifically designed to interface with hackman.

I haven't updated it in a while, and I should probably do so. Depending on the model of TiVo you have, it may or may not work.


----------



## dkggpeters

David,

Thanks.

I believe their is only a Bufferhack addon module for version 3 that I can find. Couldn't find one for version 4. I have contacted JJBliss to find out.

Was curious if backdoor codes (ie - set clock on reboot) work on DTivo 6.2. Doesn't appear to be working for me. I do not have send back door codes on reboot checked so I do not know if this is the problem. I also noticed that the documentation on hackman states that some of the backdoor codes may not work on DTivo 6.2. 

Your response would be greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## rbautch

PortlandPaw said:


> Now that I've calmed down a bit, it occurs to me that I designed hackman to handle r/o situations. Whenever a call is made to write to disk, the root directory is set to r/w and then if it was r/o to begin with, it's reset to r/o. So living in the root directory shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If it is, please give me details so I can fix it.
> 
> And if you really want to change the location of the .ini and .cfg files, you can edit them in the hackman.itcl. I'll even tell you which lines to change but I can't give any guarantees about how it will work.


 David, I believe the issue is specific to the HR10-250, as described here. I was able to duplicate the problem on a manually hacked HR10-250. I'm willing to help you test fixes if/when you're interested.


----------



## PortlandPaw

rbautch, I think they're two different problems. The r/o-r/w thing is something I've figured out -- one place in hackman where I didn't open up the root directory.

The other is related to there not being a sendkey for version 4 and up (I think). If anybody knows of an updated sendkey, let me know. In the meantime, I think I'll work on disabling sendkey features if sendkey doesn't work.


----------



## PortlandPaw

My website (link in sig) now has the latest hackman version posted. It addresses the r/o-r/w issue that has been discussed, disables sendkey features if sendkey doesn't work and fixes the endpad negative padding problem reported by Fozzie.

As I can't test all these fixes on all versions and machines (wish I could!), please report back if something isn't working the way it should.


----------



## GlennL

David - Thanks for this great resource! It is invaluable on my old but faithful Series 1 machine. As my way of saying thank you I'd like to offer the community of Hackman users the replacement images I created for it. They're nothing special but I like their look.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks, GlennL, for both the words of thanks and for the images. I'll try them out tonight.


----------



## Fozzie

Endpad 'force' switch now working fine here (UK SA series 1).

Thanks.


----------



## GlennL

I'm kind of curious if this has happened to anyone else. After installing the latest version of Hackman my Info module no longer shows up in Tivowebplus. The new version is the only thing that is different.


----------



## bengalfreak

GlennL said:


> I'm kind of curious if this has happened to anyone else. After installing the latest version of Hackman my Info module no longer shows up in Tivowebplus. The new version is the only thing that is different.


I've had this problem myself in the past. What's really weird is that the module still actually works, at least for me it does. If you append /info/ to your Tivo's ip address, the screen still comes up despite it being missing from the main menu page.


----------



## starbiker99

I have the same issue with the ui module on one of my tivos. Like bengalfreak said if I add the /ui in the address bar it still works. Mine popped up when I went to 4.2.0 but probably just a coincidence.


----------



## msommer

OK. I zippered three tivos at the same time. Two HDVR2's and one DVR40. Hackman worked on the DVR40 but not on the two HDVR2's. The errors on the HDVR2's were the same.

POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"file rename $config\.draft $config"
(file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2858)
invoked from within
"source $module "


So I downloaded the latest version of Hackman and copied it over to all three TIVO's, edited the hackman.itcl file and the problems on the two HDVR2's are still there. 

Now the Hackman on the DVR40 doesn't work. I get the following error:

hackman
--hackman Version 4.0.2--
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Sunday, March 26, 2006, 05:35 PM, local time
NONE invalid command name "}"
while executing
"}"
(file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 3064)
invoked from within
"source $module "

It appears that the old version is still running on the DVR40. 

Did I do something wrong here? It looks like the files copied over ok.


----------



## GlennL

GlennL said:


> I'm kind of curious if this has happened to anyone else. After installing the latest version of Hackman my Info module no longer shows up in Tivowebplus. The new version is the only thing that is different.


I still don't know why it happens but the fix was simple on my TiVo. I reinstalled TiVoWebPlus from the tivowebplus.tar file I keep in my TiVo in the /var/hack directory using the commands: cpio -H tar -i < tivowebplus.tar. I received notice that some of the files were newer or already installed but after a reboot the info.itcl module shows up again in the main menu. The good news is the reinstall left everything else working normally.


----------



## msommer

Thanks GlennL, that fixed it on my DVR40!! :up: 

For some strange reason, I still cannot get the Hackman module to load on my HDVR2's. Still getting the same error;

POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"file rename $config\.draft $config"
(file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2858)
invoked from within
"source $module "

I really like this Hackman module and would like to get it up and running on my HDVR2's. It's not a high priority, but if anyone else has seen this problem, I would be very grateful for any help!!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

msommer said:


> Thanks GlennL, that fixed it on my DVR40!! :up:
> 
> For some strange reason, I still cannot get the Hackman module to load on my HDVR2's. Still getting the same error;
> 
> POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "file rename $config\.draft $config"
> (file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2858)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> 
> I really like this Hackman module and would like to get it up and running on my HDVR2's. It's not a high priority, but if anyone else has seen this problem, I would be very grateful for any help!!


It sounds like all you have to do is set the root system to read write before you install hackman.


----------



## vertigo235

Luv2DrvFst said:


> It sounds like all you have to do is set the root system to read write before you install hackman.


Yup, that's the problem I was having when I installed Tivoweb in the root directory.

Works fine once the cfg file is created though.


----------



## msommer

Luv2DrvFst said:


> It sounds like all you have to do is set the root system to read write before you install hackman.


OK, thanks. Now for the obvious question, what is the command string to set the root to r/w?


----------



## beejaycee

msommer said:


> what is the command string to set the root to r/w?


mount -o remount,rw /

and to change it back to read-only
mount -o remount,ro /


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

beejaycee said:


> mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> and to change it back to read-only
> mount -o remount,ro /


Or, since you've zipper'd your boxes you can just use the shorthand commands:

rw

ro


----------



## PortlandPaw

I thought I had fixed the renaming of config.draft, but somehow the version that got uploaded didn't have the fix. It's changed now (I hope).

As for the NONE invalid command name "}" error, I don't know. That's in the section that sets the freepages and I haven't had any problems with it since I wrote it. I checked the parens pairings (which is what this error is -- an extra bracket slips in and it tries to get executed), but they all seem OK. Could be just one of those things. Please let me know if it re-occurs.

Also, let me know if hackman installs OK on your zippered HDVR2.


----------



## Phe0nix

3 Days ago i installed zipper on my series 2 DTivo (Phillips DSR 7000 ) and have been trying to get hackman running. In the zipper thread they don't support it and
told me they removed it from zipper but i see some files in there from the hackman realease. I changed my tivo to RW and sent the files from each directory to thier corresponding directories on the Tivo. I restarted TWP and connected to TWP via IE and it looks exactly the same. I've read your readme that i saw linked
from tivohackman.com and still haven't been albe to get it to show up in TWP and checked the end my my log file as per your readme. I am new to all this. I've only installed the zipper and the files from hackman.zip and Tserver from TyTools if that helps any.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, you're going about this the right way. Please do this. Shut down TWP from the web interface. Telnet to a bash prompt and start up TWP with the "tivoweb console" command. Then post the output. It will look something like:
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.2--
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Sunday, March 26, 2006, 05:35 PM, local time

Be sure to get the latest version. After I have a chance to look at the start script, I can help diagnose the problem.


----------



## msommer

PortlandPaw said:


> I thought I had fixed the renaming of config.draft, but somehow the version that got uploaded didn't have the fix. It's changed now (I hope).
> 
> As for the NONE invalid command name "}" error, I don't know. That's in the section that sets the freepages and I haven't had any problems with it since I wrote it. I checked the parens pairings (which is what this error is -- an extra bracket slips in and it tries to get executed), but they all seem OK. Could be just one of those things. Please let me know if it re-occurs.
> 
> Also, let me know if hackman installs OK on your zippered HDVR2.


OK. Hackman is now running on all three! Both HDVR2's and the DVR40.

As far as the invalid command name "}" error on the DVR40 goes, reinstalling Tivowebplus took care of that. You were right, it was just one of those things.

Thanks for the app and the help!


----------



## Phe0nix

PortlandPaw said:


> Telnet to a bash prompt and start up TWP with the "tivoweb console" command. Then post the output. It will look something like:
> hackman
> --hackman Version 4.2.2--
> -Root directory mounted read-write
> -Sunday, March 26, 2006, 05:35 PM, local time
> 
> Be sure to get the latest version. After I have a chance to look at the start script, I can help diagnose the problem.


Could you please give me the Tivoweb console command. I've searched and haven't been able to locate this command.

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

"/_path_/tivoweb console" funnily enough


----------



## Phe0nix

David-TiVo# tivoweb console
David-TiVo# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.2--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Using last known good hackman.ini file
POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "./modules/hackman.cfg.draft"
to "./modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"file rename $config\.draft $config"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3022)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 777 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xPlusz
xplusz
Accepting Connections


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Phe0nix said:


> POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "./modules/hackman.cfg.draft"
> to "./modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "file rename $config\.draft $config"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3022)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


Okay, so you need to first set your system to read write with this command:

mount -o remount,rw /

Then rerun TWP and you should be ok.


----------



## GlennL

Of course, you will want to set it back to read only after you get everything installed and running properly. You can do that from Hackman or use this command:

mount -o remount,ro /

You can use Hackman to automatically set your TiVo to read only when it reboots on the preference page. If you want to know more you should of course read the Read Me file which is invaluable in keeping you from hosing your TiVo.


----------



## GlennL

Of course, you will want to set it back to read only after you get everything installed and running properly. You can do that from Hackman or use this command:

mount -o remount,ro /

You can use Hackman to automatically set your TiVo to read only when it reboots on the preference page. If you want to know more you should of course read the Read Me file which is invaluable in keeping you from hosing your TiVo. (Been there. Done that.)


----------



## Fozzie

@PortlandPaw

When I start endpad manually through hackman with forced negative padding, ps ax gives:



Code:


432  ?  R    0:01 tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -n 0 -f \015\0120\015\012 -tz 0 -sugqual 75 -auto

I could have sworn it worked fine after you fixed it before?!

Edit: It's also a problem when setting it to auto start; the entry in rc.sysinit.author is incorrect:



Code:


/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -n 0 -f 
0
 -tz 0 -sugqual 75  -auto >> /dev/null &


----------



## Phe0nix

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Okay, so you need to first set your system to read write with this command:
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> Then rerun TWP and you should be ok.


I used the above command to make the Tivo HDD RW when i ftp'ed the hackman
files to my tivo. I took your advise and i navigated to /tivowebplus/modules and 
then typed: mount -o remount,rw / and reran TWP and i'm still getting the error
of RO file system while trying to rename the hackman.cfg.draft. Can you give me
a line by line commands of what i need to be typing. Keep in mind i've never even
seen Hackman so i don't even know how to run it if i didn't get the errors . I assume i type http://my tivo ip address into Internet Explorer.

Thanks


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Phe0nix said:


> I used the above command to make the Tivo HDD RW when i ftp'ed the hackman
> files to my tivo. I took your advise and i navigated to /tivowebplus/modules and
> then typed: mount -o remount,rw / and reran TWP and i'm still getting the error
> of RO file system while trying to rename the hackman.cfg.draft. Can you give me
> a line by line commands of what i need to be typing. Keep in mind i've never even
> seen Hackman so i don't even know how to run it if i didn't get the errors . I assume i type http://my tivo ip address into Internet Explorer.
> 
> Thanks


Hackman is a module that runs in TWP. Once it is successfully installed it will appear as a menu choice in TWP. There's no reason why the mount command wouldn't work. Maybe you had TWP already running when you tried to run it again from bash? (In which case the log file does not get updated and would still show the read only failure) First kill TWP, then execute mount -o remount,rw / , then navigate to the directory that holds TWP and type tivoweb console. If it still doesn't work copy the whole session and post it here.

To stop TWP, use the ps command to get the pid's for TWP to kill it. Your session should look something like this (the numbers 19470 19473 19474 will be different on your system - whatever they are use them in the kill command):

TiVo# *ps -ax | grep tivoweb*
19470 root 4084 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
19473 root 4084 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
19474 root 4084 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
22349 root 536 S grep tivoweb 
TiVo# *kill 19470 19473 19474*
TiVo# *cd /tivowebplus/*
TiVo# *mount -o remount,rw /*
TiVo# *tivoweb console*
TiVo# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.0.2--
...etc. etc. etc....


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fozzie said:


> @PortlandPaw
> 
> When I start endpad manually through hackman with forced negative padding, ps ax gives:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 432  ?  R    0:01 tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -n 0 -f \015\0120\015\012 -tz 0 -sugqual 75 -auto
> 
> I could have sworn it worked fine after you fixed it before?!
> [/CODE]


That's what I saw, also. I assumed (I know, I know) that code was generated by endpad and was the correct interpretation of the force flag. Do you know for certain that forced negative padding isn't working?


----------



## Fozzie

PortlandPaw said:


> That's what I saw, also. I assumed (I know, I know) that code was generated by endpad and was the correct interpretation of the force flag. Do you know for certain that forced negative padding isn't working?


No, it's not working; endpad.log has a couple of screwy looking entries:



Code:


Monday 06:58:16 : Force Negative startpadding is 
0




Code:


Monday 06:58:16 : Sorted configuration options (last match used):-
Monday 06:58:16 : startpad 1 endpad 4 negpad 0 forceneg {
0
} maxneg -1 sugqual 75

(zeroes instead of a ones, curly brackets and formatting look odd).

This is on top of the screwy entry that hackman creates in rc.sysinit.author.

If however, I don't select the force option in hackman, ps ax gives:



Code:


421  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -n 0 -f 0 -tz 0 -sugqual 75 -auto -run

and endpad.log has the following entries:



Code:


Monday 07:00:10 : Negative start padding set to 0 seconds




Code:


Monday 07:00:10 : Sorted configuration options (last match used):-
Monday 07:00:10 : startpad 1 endpad 4 negpad 0 forceneg 0 maxneg -1 sugqual 75

If I manually use:


Code:


/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -n 0 -f 1 -tz 0 -sugqual 75  -auto >> /dev/null &

then every thing looks right (log entries are the same as above for no forced, except there is a 1 instead of a 0) and ps ax gives:


Code:


465  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -n 0 -f 1 -tz 0 -sugqual 75 -auto -run


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fozzie, thanks for the detailed troubleshooting information. I should be able to sort it out from that. However, it might be a couple weeks before I get to it. We're in the process of moving and over here in the United States we have this pesky April thing called "income taxes."


----------



## Fozzie

No probs. Thanks.


----------



## Phe0nix

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Hackman is a module that runs in TWP. Once it is successfully installed it will appear as a menu choice in TWP. There's no reason why the mount command wouldn't work. Maybe you had TWP already running when you tried to run it again from bash? (In which case the log file does not get updated and would still show the read only failure) First kill TWP, then execute mount -o remount,rw / , then navigate to the directory that holds TWP and type tivoweb console. If it still doesn't work copy the whole session and post it here.


David-TiVo# ps -ax | grep tivoweb
296 root 2792 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
300 root 2796 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
301 root 2796 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
710 root 536 S grep tivoweb
David-TiVo# kill 296 300 301
David-TiVo# cd /tivowebplus/
David-TiVo# mount -o remount,rw /
David-TiVo# tivoweb console
David-TiVo# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.2--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Using last known good hackman.ini file
POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "./modules/hackman.cfg.draft"
to "./modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"file rename $config\.draft $config"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3022)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
etc.. etc...etc..


----------



## PortlandPaw

Try deleting all hackman files in the modules directory:


Code:


cd /tivowebplus/modules
rm hackman*

Then copy over the hackman.itcl file and only that file. Then stop Tivowebplus and restart it as you did above.


----------



## Phe0nix

PortlandPaw said:


> Try deleting all hackman files in the modules directory:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /tivowebplus/modules
> rm hackman*
> 
> Then copy over the hackman.itcl file and only that file. Then stop Tivowebplus and restart it as you did above.


Ok, now i have an entry for Hackman in TWP. Thanks


----------



## SteveTrek

How does one set a password in Hackman? I tried to get to the "preferences" page and it asks for a password.


----------



## kev-mc

Can anyone help me adjust the start and end times in EndPad? I have it running on 2 Directivos Series 2 that I used the zipper on. Should I ftp the rc.sysinit.author file to my pc and edit the Endpad portion? Should I use Joe to do it instead? I tried using Joe but whenever I tried to edit the start and end times it kept saying that the file was read only. Should I re-run the zipper? What if one day I choose to stop it for good, how I do this? Can someone give me some detailed instructions? I'm not trying to screw anything up while trying to make this change?

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

kev-mc said:


> Can anyone help me adjust the start and end times in EndPad? I have it running on 2 Directivos Series 2 that I used the zipper on. Should I ftp the rc.sysinit.author file to my pc and edit the Endpad portion? Should I use Joe to do it instead? I tried using Joe but whenever I tried to edit the start and end times it kept saying that the file was read only. Should I re-run the zipper? What if one day I choose to stop it for good, how I do this? Can someone give me some detailed instructions? I'm not trying to screw anything up while trying to make this change?
> 
> Thanks


You'd be better off posting this in the actual endpad thread instead of the Hackman thread. The endpad readme says how to stop endpad.


----------



## Fozzie

SteveTrek said:


> How does one set a password in Hackman? I tried to get to the "preferences" page and it asks for a password.


The Hackman readme says what the default password is; I urge you to read it otherwise you're very likely to screw up your TiVo!


----------



## GlennL

Fozzie said:


> The Hackman readme says what the default password is; I urge you to read it otherwise you're very likely to screw up your TiVo!


I cannot say, "Amen!" enough to the suggestion that you read the Hackman readme. Read it from the very first letter to the very last. Failure to do so can very easily result in you being shut out of your TiVo short of having to pull it from the TiVo unit and (re)connecting it to a PC to edit your rc.sysinit.author file or where ever you make your edits. Does it sound like I'm speaking from experience?  And I actually read the readme before using Hackman. David has given the TiVo community a great piece of software in Hackman but it does require that the user take care in its use.

BTW - Once you have figured out how to access the preferences in Hackman and the first time you've made changes to your preferences and you click "Save" you will be presented with a screen showing an edited rc.sysinit.author file (at least on my machine it does). Review it very carefully or you may very well end up screwing up your TiVo. I cancel this edit since I prefer to edit my rc.sysinit.author file from within my terminal application. The preferences are saved without editing the file. FWIW.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you for those observations, GlennL. It is certainly what I've been preaching since the day I decided to add file editing capabilities to hackman. In retrospect, it's the right decision -- I'd rather have a useful tool that I have to be careful with than to have no tool at all and have to do things the hard way.

I have made changes over the past year in an attempt to bridle the uninitiated's enthusiasm -- the rc.sysinit.author editing buttons are no longer default -- they have to be turned on manually and I'm all but forcing people to read the ReadMe in order to activate hackman.

I've used the chain saw analogy before, and I just hope that people get the message that they need to be careful with hackman -- thanks for helping to spread the word.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've posted an updated hackman (see sig) that should take care of the problems Fozzie observed and I hope finally puts the rest installation in a read-only directory.


----------



## Fozzie

Looks good David, thanks. I've checked starting endpad with and without forced negative padding, both at startup and manually, and all looks good.

Having said that, there is one slight funny;

When going in to Hackman for the first time (after re-starting Tivoweb) and editing files and preferences, when rc.sysinit.author is displayed for review, it shows:

# Starting the EndPad application:
if test -f /var/hack/endpad.tcl
then
/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 2 -n 0 -f -f -tz 0 -sugqual 0 -sugeq -auto >> /dev/null &
fi
#

Note the two '-f' switches and no parameter. This only seems to happen when Hackman is first run. Using the manual start/stop buttons and 'run at boot time' buttons, the endpad switches are correct.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Oops! I thought I'd caught that setup, but apparently not. Fozzie, please let me know if I fixed it.


----------



## Xtra7973

First off thank you very much for all your work on Hackman PortlandPaw. I love it! Now my question. I have two HDVR2's both running TWP 1.21 and Hackman 4.2.1 all with no problems. Now I installed the new version of TyTool10r4 which requires no NowShowing.tcl file for tserver to run.



TyTool10r4 readme said:


> In previous versions of the TyTool tserver external TCL files were needed.
> Most notably the NowShowing.tcl. This was how the previous versions obtained
> the show list, time and date record, channel etc...
> 
> The version of tserver included here is the extended version produced by
> Jamie. This version has internal C routines for obtaining this data. It is
> substantially faster, more stable between OS versions and hardware platforms
> and is the choice. Use it.
> 
> To use it properly upload it to the tivo via FTP in BINARY mode. Once it is
> there verify that the permissions are correct and that it is executable. Then
> change the server string inside of TyTool to be just the path followed by
> the tserver with no -s and no NowShowing.tcl entry.
> 
> For instance is the location in which you store the server is /var/hack
> then the server string would be: /var/hack/tserver
> 
> That is it.
> 
> --jdiner


Now my problem is I cant get tserver to show up in Hackman. I went into hackman.cfg and I added the path for tserver (set tserverpathname "/busybox/tserver") where tserver resides rebooted TWP and it still doesn't show up. My question is, is Hackman looking for NowShowing.tcl but since it's not needed now that's why it's not showing up? This is an old post of yours #103 of this thread that's how I came to this assumption of it not showing up. 


PortlandPaw said:


> I've come up with a way to allow tserver alone to operate. It looks for NowShowing.tcl as a test for TyTool.


Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's an old, old post you're referring to (June, 2004). Around January of 2005 when Jamie released his improved tserver, hackman began doing a size check on tserver to see if it was an old version or new version. It's worked fine ever since.

Try deleting your old tserver and the hackman.cfg file, let hackman do its scan and see if it shows up properly.

If that doesn't work, let me know what the .cfg file looks like, and we'll figure something else out.


----------



## Xtra7973

PortlandPaw said:


> Try deleting your old tserver and the hackman.cfg file, let hackman do its scan and see if it shows up properly.


Well that fixed it. I don't know why I didn't try that first as you that is one of the things you point out in the read-me. 


> The .cfg file can be edited directly from hackman or the .cfg file can be regenerated and subsequently edited for accuracy. HINT: If you install new software, re-generate the .cfg file. Ideally, the re-generation should accurately reflect your new configuration, particularly if you've taken steps to avoid detection conflicts.


I always seem to do things the hard way. Thank you for all your help PortlandPaw.


----------



## whiteremex

Can this modules using in chinese interface (I'm in Taiwan)??
thanks a lot ...


----------



## PortlandPaw

Ummm...I guess if you can read English. My chinese is a bit weak. And you have TiVo in Taiwan?


----------



## thepicman

I have recently rebuilt my S1 and am slowly putting things back on to it. Yesterday I got cron up and running. It is working as cron test out is being updated and both trackerupdate and DMJ ran this morning.

The problem (if there is one) is that when I delete hackman.ini, cron scheduler shows up in hackman (v4.2.4) as running. The next time I enter hackman through TWP, I get



> A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
> (this message is informational, and does not indicate an error) hackman found /var/hack/bin/cron startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> but found --unavailable-- in the file scan.
> cronpathname has been set to /var/hack/bin/cron.
> 
> You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
> or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.


and then cron scheduler is no longer listed in hackman 

TPM

*Update: DUH, deleted .cfg file as well, now it sticks.*


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm not sure what's going on. Is cron actually in /var/hack/bin/ or is it somewhere else? Do you have multiple crons installed? Try doing find / -name cron to see if there's more than one. Are you using a non-standard name for cron? I'd be tempted to modify the .cfg file to reflect the correct path and restart hackman.


----------



## thepicman

PortlandPaw said:


> I'm not sure what's going on. Is cron actually in /var/hack/bin/ or is it somewhere else? Do you have multiple crons installed? Try doing find / -name cron to see if there's more than one. Are you using a non-standard name for cron? I'd be tempted to modify the .cfg file to reflect the correct path and restart hackman.


Thanks for the reply, but after I del the .cfg file, cron scheduler stayed in the hackman menu.

To answer your questions though:

Yes cron is in /var/hack/bin
nope only 1 cron
nope again, its cron

thanks!


----------



## msommer

I have a small problem.. I copied over the latest version of Hackman, unzipped, then ftp'd it over to my DTIVO. However, when I go in to the hackman.itcl to perform the necessary edit to enable hackman, I notice that every line has an added character "M". I don't know how this is getting there, I am not editing the file until it is on the TIVO, and then I am using the "JOE" editor.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Fozzie

Are you sure you ftp'd in BINARY mode (and not ASCII)?


----------



## JWThiers

msommer said:


> I have a small problem.. I copied over the latest version of Hackman, unzipped, then ftp'd it over to my DTIVO. However, when I go in to the hackman.itcl to perform the necessary edit to enable hackman, I notice that every line has an added character "M". I don't know how this is getting there, I am not editing the file until it is on the TIVO, and then I am using the "JOE" editor.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Either run dos2unix on the file or FTP again in binary.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Help please
Not sure if it's just because I'm too tired or ???
I've ftp'd the hackman files (in binary) into the tivowebplus directory (which is in the root incidentally) 
I restarted & can't see hackman in the tivowebplus main directory
I can't see hackman.cfg but do see 'hackman.cfg.draft' in the modules directory, along with 'hackman.ini'. (& hackman.ini.last) 
I tried to delete hackman.ini but it won't go! It won't rename either.

One strange thing I notice is that, although the files uploaded show their sizes in ftp, if I re-load them from my local it says replace hackman.itcl (0 bytes) with hackman.itcl (148,353 bytes) - what's going on there? 

So - What now?? Can you point me in right direction?

Appreciate your support & thanks for all your efforts on this project to date!


----------



## PortlandPaw

This sounds like a problem that cropped up recently. Please be sure you're using the latest hackman version (available from the URL in my sig), although the file size looks right, try again, and report your results back.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Thank you for your reply. 

It isn't writing over the files.
For example the hackman.itcl in the tivo modules directory shows as 3/24/06 and the latest from v4.2.4 is 4/17. The files currently in there presumably came down with the hack package. 

It seems to be something basic where my files can't be deleted or overwritten. Please excuse my limited knowledge of unix - what do I need to do to overwrite or delete these files? (their properties are 777)


----------



## cheer

Your Tivo root partition is probably mounted read-only. You can mount it read-write and make your updates.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Aahhh - thank-you! It's tough being a linux newbie!

So I actually deleted it all out of the root & reinstalled in the /var/hack/tivowebplus directory & all seem to be all working pretty well now - applied the activation & confirmed & she loaded right up!

Then installed the bufferhack 30

Question in the bufferhack30 - 
I get following error:



> Your tivoapp version is not recognized. The buffer can be changed, but the playbar will not be corrected


Is that typical? I didn;t see that in the the app notes - it appreared from references this should take on the playbar too if i was reading it correctly?


----------



## cheer

Which Tivo and software version do you have?


----------



## D'Ecosse

cheer said:


> Which Tivo and software version do you have?


HDVR2 & hacked 6.2


----------



## Enrique

D'Ecosse said:


> HDVR2 & hacked 6.2


For bufferhack with a 6.2 Tivo you need to use this one:
http ://w ww.deal database.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42809

just take out the spaces in the link.


----------



## madmox

Maybe somebody can help me with this.
I have tivoweb installed in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl
I have tivowebplus installed in hack/tivowebplus
When I run my tivoss IP in IE explorer it opens tivowebplus v 1.0
Hackman will not work no matter what I do, I have made sure paths in rc.sysinit.author point to both locations, I have removed and reloaded hackman.cfg / hackman.ini from both tvoweb instances and it changes nothing.
Neither tivoweb or tivowebplus will recreate hackman.cfg / hackman.ini after reloading tivowebplus / rebooting tivo.
From the web interface I type in /hackman after the IP address, ( there is no hackman icon) and I always get this message.
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
couldn't read file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I followed instructions in a post that said to close web ui and try loading from telnet cmd line and this is what I get

MadMox:/var/local/tivoweb-tcl # tivoweb console
MadMox:/var/local/tivoweb-tcl #
MadMox:/var/local/tivoweb-tcl # TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $ht**tp_port"
(file "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/**htt**pd-tt.tcl" line 763)

Weird thing is, I _AM _running tivowebplus but this error shows that it is looking for files in the old tivoweb 1.94 directory
Otherwise, ftp and tivowebplus is working great, I want to get hackman up and running though, I've spent hours into the the early AM tring everything I could think of so now, It's personal!

P.s. I noticed that loading modules into the old /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/modules/ directory will load new modules into tivoweb after reload but loading them into the new tivoweplus directory does not add them onto the web interface.

Any suggestions?
Thanks, D


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm only going to answer this on one forum...please don't double post!


----------



## avpman

Just loaded V4.25. It's creating a corrupt hackman.file. I deleted hackman.ini, hackman.cfg, hackman.itcl and reloaded (in binary mode) with same results. Some problems are unterminated strings, duplicate path for "find" command, etc. See portion of cfg file below: (entire file attached).

set 25 "catch \[exec insmod -f --unavailable--\]
exec* --unavailable-- -oc1 -C &"*
set startcmd {{ /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &} {/sbin/tivof
--unavailable--/tyindex > /dev/null 2>&1 &} {"""} {--unavailable-- -s 1 -e 2 -
/var/hack/bin/yac_srv &
/var/hack/bin/elseedyac &} {"""} {"""} {insmod --unavailable--} {insmod --unav
--unavailable-- -oc1 -C &} {/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm} {/var/hack/etc/hacks_cal
*set find "/var/hack/TivoWebPlusvar/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find"*
set send_key "/var/hack/TivoWebPlusvar/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/SendKey"
set webpathlist "/var/hack/TivoWebPlus"


----------



## PortlandPaw

What's corrupt about it? Looks like you don't have much installed on your TiVo and hackman isn't finding much. Is there anything that isn't working in hackman?


----------



## avpman

PortlandPaw said:


> What's corrupt about it? Looks like you don't have much installed on your TiVo and hackman isn't finding much. Is there anything that isn't working in hackman?


1) set find "/var/hack/TivoWebPlusvar/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find" *<-dir name duplicated*

2) exec --unavailable-- -oc1 -C &" *<- missing beginning quotation marks*

3)set 25 "catch \[exec insmod -f --unavailable--\] *<-missing ending quotation marks*

4) exec --unavailable--/tyindex > /dev/null 2>&1 &" *<-missing beginning quotes.*

One symptom of the corrupt file, when trying to make changes to prefs, save the file, get the error couldn't execute "/var/hack/TivoWebPlusvar/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find": no such file or directory
while executing". This is because the directory name "/var/hack/TivoWebPlusvar" is repeated in the set command in #1 above.

Look carefully through other parts of the cfg file I attached. There are more examples of similar issues.

Thanks for looking into this!


----------



## PortlandPaw

The missing quote marks aren't a problem...the lines will never be called.

On the other hand, the double TWP path is a problem and I've managed to reproduce it on one of my machines. Apparently, it crept in when I allowed mixed case pathnames to accommodate John1980's latest enhancements.

Thanks for calling it to my attention and I'll work on a fix soon. In the meantime, I'm dropping back to 4.2.5


----------



## avpman

PortlandPaw said:


> The missing quote marks aren't a problem...the lines will never be called.
> 
> On the other hand, the double TWP path is a problem and I've managed to reproduce it on one of my machines. Apparently, it crept in when I allowed mixed case pathnames to accommodate John1980's latest enhancements.
> 
> Thanks for calling it to my attention and I'll work on a fix soon. In the meantime, I'm dropping back to 4.2.5


I think you mean, dropping back to 4.2.4


----------



## avpman

avpman said:


> I think you mean, dropping back to 4.2.4


Just a heads up, 4.2.4 still creates the "find" and "sendkey" set line swith (different) problems:

set find "--unavailable--var/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find"
set send_key "--unavailable--var/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/SendKey"

In the mean time, I just edited them manually to get it to work. 
Thanks again for your time and a great contribution!


----------



## PortlandPaw

It all had to do with the mixed case directory name -- there was another line in hackman that was looking for lower case only. Should be OK now.


----------



## bushman4

I just downloaded and installed 4.2.6 for the first time... I had an older version installed before, but I had disabled it a while ago, and figured I'd give it another shot.

There appears to be an issue with the preferences page and reverse proxy. I have my Tivo set up to prepend each URL with /tivo/, since that is where it is proxied to by my apache server. But, if I go to the preferences page, change something (password, for example) and hit the "Save Settings" button, my browser first does a "POST" and then a "GET" to the same long URL. Here is the Apache Log Entries for right after I hit "Save":


Code:


my.ip.address.hidden - - [27/Jun/2006:11:09:33 -0400] "POST /tivo/HMsetprefs$chan$box0$box1$box2$box3$box4$box5$box6$box7$box8$box9$box10$box11$box12$box13$box14$box15$box16$box17$box18$box19$box24$box25$box26$box27$box28$box29$box30$box31$box32$box33$box34$box35 HTTP/1.1" 301 440 "http://my.public.domain.name/tivo/confirm" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; DCCI; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
my.ip.address.hidden - GSullivan [27/Jun/2006:11:09:33 -0400] "GET /tivo/hmsetprefs$chan$box0$box1$box2$box3$box4$box5$box6$box7$box8$box9$box10$box11$box12$box13$box14$box15$box16$box17$box18$box19$box24$box25$box26$box27$box28$box29$box30$box31$box32$box33$box34$box35 HTTP/1.1" 404 412 "http://my.public.domain.name/tivo/confirm" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; DCCI; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"

The Post action results in a 301 (Moved Permanently) error, and the Get is results in a 404. And it's definitely a TivoWeb 404, with all the humor intact.

Anyone have any insight into what's going on?

If I remove the "prepend /tivo/" option, and access the tivo directly on my internal network, it all seems to work correctly. So I wonder if it has something to do with the Proxy settings, or the apache settings.

Thanks in advance,

Bushman


----------



## PortlandPaw

Bushman, I think you need to set Prefix = /tivo/ in the tivoweb.cfg file.

This came up a while ago and I addressed it at that time.

If you have that prefix set, please let me know and I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## bushman4

I do have that set, and everything else works great... just not the "posting" of the preferences screen.

I can give you access to it remotely if you want to see what is happening... it would just be a matter of adding a new user to my passwd file.

Thanks for looking...

Bushman


----------



## eclipsme

Are we still at 4.2.4? I just downloaded what is labled as 4.2.6, but Hackman still says 4.2.4.

Harvey


----------



## Fozzie

The latest version is 4.2.6 and the module in the zip file concurs. Perhaps you haven't installed it correctly?


----------



## eclipsme

Fozzie said:


> The latest version is 4.2.6 and the module in the zip file concurs. Perhaps you haven't installed it correctly?


Oops! Restart Tivoweb! My bad.

Harvey


----------



## SeanC

Hey, PP, Lou came up with this great hack thread here:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312804

can this be added to HackMan?


----------



## bushman4

How does a remote access tool get added to a TivoWeb module?

I think you may be thinking: "Can this be added to Zipper?" which would be more appropriate, as it is a collection of tools and scripts, rather than HackMan, which is a TW module to help CONTROL those tools.

Unless you are asking if it can be added to the list of apps that HackMan tracks, in which case, you can pretty much do that yourself...

<confused>

Bushman


----------



## PortlandPaw

Believe it or not, I'm finally getting broadband in a couple of weeks (had to start a wireless Internet service provider company to do it!) and I'm intrigued by Lou's work and can't wait to set it up.

I've just scanned the thread and think I understand the concept. How do you envision it working with hackman?


----------



## SeanC

bushman4 said:


> Unless you are asking if it can be added to the list of apps that HackMan tracks, in which case, you can pretty much do that yourself


This one.

Because then everyone would have to add it themselves. It would be great if this was another hack that hackman was aware of and could control the starting and stopping of.

It's not like PP hasn't added other new hacks to hackmans detect script....

<confused as to how this isn't obvious>


----------



## Fofer

I'm with SeanC... it'd be nice to see HackMan have a pre-fab button for it. I'm trying the remote access tool out now, sounds cool.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Remember, I'm not totally familiar with how Lou's new system works. Does his installation somehow put gotomydvr into the startup sequence? If so, how? If not, it would make sense for hackman to start it on boot.

Once it's running, why would anyone want to turn it off? Can it be turned off? How? If yes to these questions, it would make sense to add it to hackman.

Finally, it wouldn't be too hard to add the installation process to hackman -- that might make life a little easier for some.


----------



## SeanC

PortlandPaw said:


> Believe it or not, I'm finally getting broadband in a couple of weeks (had to start a wireless Internet service provider company to do it!) and I'm intrigued by Lou's work and can't wait to set it up.
> 
> I've just scanned the thread and think I understand the concept. How do you envision it working with hackman?


Oh, hey there PP, good to hear that you've almost gotten your internet access taken care of (I wasn't sure where you were with it these days).

I just see it as another hack that hackman would detect and add a start/stop button and the ability to control the start at bootup.


----------



## SeanC

> Remember, I'm not totally familiar with how Lou's new system works.


Of course you aren't it's brand new. 



> Does his installation somehow put gotomydvr into the startup sequence? If so, how?


Yes it gets added to the author file, here's his script:

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
fi



> Once it's running, why would anyone want to turn it off?


Well at the moment it seems to be buggy, especially on the S1SA. I'm doing a lot of process killing.



> Can it be turned off? How?


kill -9 PID



> If yes to these questions, it would make sense to add it to hackman.


Kewlio



> Finally, it wouldn't be too hard to add the installation process to hackman -- that might make life a little easier for some.


Exactly because of it's beta state having a stop/start button in hackman would be awesome. I would save me having to telnet in and do several commands to do what hackman could do in 2 button presses.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Apparently you've been playing with it. Is it started with a simple 
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
and does it shut down nicely with a 
kill <pid>?

What does the install process do to start it on boot?

I'll probably start playing with it tonight, but it always helps to have some idea how it works from someone who's familiar with it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

We've crossed messages -- thank for responding to my questions before I asked them!

And I was thinking of automating the 


Code:


http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &

part.


----------



## tivoupgrade

I think you've sort of figured out what is going on already... Yes, the beta install script checks rc.sysinit.author and injects the automated startup sequence if its not there; if it *is* there it will just ignore it.

I think a start/stop would be a nice thing to have in hackman; of course, there is a bit of a paradox in that folks who ONLY use gotomydvr to connect to their TiVo obviously won't have access to TiVoWeb or Hackman to restart the process.. duh... In the current testing state, of course, this would be VERY useful as its clear that many folks testing are either doing so from home, or already have NAT setup anyway.

Please let me know what information is required to make things smarter on your end, I have very little to hide. If I make any mods to the install script (I'm sure at some point we'll change the name), I'll be sure to let you know and try to provide a migration path. I don't see much changing on the installation side - if anything, it will just be the tarball that gets downloaded by the script that changes, so a simple reinstall will likely do the trick for many who need to update later.

Lastly, we are still trying to figure out the current problem(s) we are seeing -- is it that the client loses its way and goes "zombie" or is it that the client is dying and needs to be restarted? I think it may be a combination of both, depending upon the platform, but we have folks working on it right now, and they do not seem to think its too difficult a problem to solve. 

So, please stay plugged into the beta thread for updates, I'll try to get in there and post at least a couple of times a day as long as there's info to share.

Thx and glad folks see some potential with the app!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Unfortunately, I can't do anything until I get my broadband going. But thanks for all the input -- it will come in handy when I'm able to run the app and test hackman with it.


----------



## rbautch

PortlandPaw said:


> Unfortunately, I can't do anything until I get my broadband going. But thanks for all the input -- it will come in handy when I'm able to run the app and test hackman with it.


No broadband? Series 1 Tivos? Did you develop Hackman using punch cards?


----------



## Beau_in_Austin

rbautch said:


> No broadband? Series 1 Tivos? Did you develop Hackman using punch cards?


Compiled with chisumbop. Dude does nice work.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Actually, I did it on a TRS-80 with audio cassette storage and punch tape backup. And the rabbit ears pulled in a wicked good signal from the two stations we get!

Really though, I had cable modem (RoadRunner) for twelve years (we were among the first in the nation) and then two years ago we moved to an island with nothing -- no broadband, no cable, no DSL...just dial-up, and usually under 30kbps at that.

We tried to get broadband a couple of times, but it didn't work out. So we decided we had to do it ourselves, which is now in the works. I hope to be hooked up by my birthday -- September 8.

If you're curious, check out our website.

And thanks for the compliment, Beau


----------



## MisterEd

I'm going nuts here  ..... can't get Hackman to show-up in Tivo-Web pls 1.2.1. Running TWP on an HR10-250. 

YES, I "activated" it as per readme and YES I did a full restart of TWP. There is no hackman.ini to delete and i have also chmod 755 the hackman file just for the halibut. All my other TWP modules are running fine. 

What am I missing here? I know I will kick myself in the arse as it must be some dumb omission.

Oh, I have TWP in /var/hack

TIA,
Ed


----------



## PortlandPaw

Ed, can you provide the log you see from telnet when you start it from bash?


----------



## MisterEd

Evidently I hadn't chmod all the PPC files in bin_ppc. I did that and it seems to have worked after a restart or 3. I knew it was something simple and starting tivoweb console displayed it.

Sorry to have bothered you.

Ed


PortlandPaw said:


> Ed, can you provide the log you see from telnet when you start it from bash?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Not a problem ... the log files are your friend!


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Question...HackMan v 4.2.2 on HDTiVo HR10-250

Is there any reason why the "TiVo Telnet" option is not automatically started on reboot? 

My HR10-250 lost it's network connections via USB after I did some changes in the Commands Page section (I wanted the Set fast Play Bar Disappear option to automatically be initiated at reboot and also I added "/busybos/vserver &" to the end of the rc.sysinit.author file so that vserver would always be running). BTW, the fast Play Bar disappear option didn't work..

After the changes it saved the rc.sysinit.author file and it was a short time after this that I noticed I had no network connection via USB (no lights/activity on my FA120). I used a spare FA120 that I have and still no activity, so my conclusion is that either my USB ports are shot, or the changes I made via HackMan did something.

Now I can't even telnet into my tivo because I believe the "Tivo Telnet" option is always set to "Off" and you must "Start" it.

So I basically have no way to access my HD Tivo w/o re-zippering...


----------



## dlmcmurr

BBQ,

I did the exact same thing as you, made some changes to rc.sysinit.author using Hackman, and experienced the same results. Basically, nothing of significance was left in the author file -- no telnet, no TWP, no serial bash, no nuttin'.

I put the drive in my PC, booted from the LBA48 CD, mounted the root tivo partition, and copied the backup author file that hackman had saved, and life was once again good. I had a little trouble mounting the partition and gunny suggested the unguide at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html. It answered all my questions.

Oh yes, I also vowed never to allow hackman to edit my author file again!! I guess PortlandPaw put those warnings in there about not blaming him for a reason!

Dave


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Thanks for the info dlmcmurr...much appreciated!


----------



## PortlandPaw

You have to remember that if you use the "gumdrops" to change the startup of your hacks that the whole .author file is re-written and only that in the "reserved" section is retained.

After that, the .author file can be edited using the standard hackman file editor.

It's a powerful tool, but you have to be careful!


----------



## GlennL

READ, READ, READ!!! Oh, did I mention READ! It's important that you read *ALL* the documentation for Hackman, AND, when you are done, read it again. It is a great tool. It is a powerful tool. It is a tool that if you aren't careful you will be pulling the HD and reinstalling your TiVo images.


----------



## DontKnowJack

My Tivo Setup
I have a Series 1 Phillips HDR112 with *TivoWebPlus 1.2.1*. and *Hackman 4.2.6*. I also have TivoWeb 1.9.4 on the HD because I couldnt figure out how to get TivoWebPlus to load on a reboot after power failures. To load TivoWebPlus, I quit TivoWeb 1.9.4 and start TivoWebPlus 1.2.1 using telnet. (I can go from TivoWebPlus to TivoWeb using Hackman, but not the other way.)

All has worked well with these great Tivo apps, except for two times when I had to re-install all the software using InstantCake because I had followed some old procedures I found in the forums. So *this time Im asking first* for the latest procedures.

My Problem
I discovered that I can no longer get into the Tivo by FTP. It seems to connect, but it wont retrieve a list of files. I can get into the Tivo with telnet.

What I Attempted to Solve This
I tried using Hackman (both 4.0.2 and 4.2.6) to stop and start Tivo FTP. I also restarted the Tivo multiple times from within TivoWeb, from within TivoWebPlus, by using the Tivo remote control, and even by unplugging the Tivo. Also I have tried with and without Passive FTP. TivoWeb 1.9.4 always loads as it should. And I can always load TivoWebPlus normally using telnet. But no matter what, I still cannot successfully get into the Tivo by FTP, but I can by telnet. 
I also tried this command combination:
cd /sbin/
tivoftpd
And I tried this command:
/sbin/tivoftpd

What I Need
Is there something that can be done in Hackman to resurrect my FTP ability?

If there isnt something simple I can do in Hackman, I know very little about UNIX commands. So if someone can give me quite a detailed description of the commands and procedures to correct my problem, I wont have to go through the process of removing the Tivo drive and using InstantCake yet again after borrowing someones pc. (Im a Mac guy.)

Here are my TivoWeb directories paths.
/ptvupgrade/tivoweb194/
/var/hack/tivowebplus/

Reading through the Hackman Readme file compelled me to verify that tivoftpd is in /sbin/ . I accomplished that with the cd and ls commands.

What Happened Just Before the Problem
I connected to my Tivo through the Internet to search for and schedule a TV program to record. When clicking to submit the schedule, something went wrong. I dont remember, but it was either an error message or it just hung. I eventually hit the Main Menu link or refreshed the page. I than found I was now in TivoWeb 1.9.4 rather than TivoWebPlus 1.2.1. To me that means there had been a reboot of the Tivo.

Any help will certainly be appreciated.

BTW: I read in the forums that it isnt a good idea to put TivoWebPlus in the /var/ directory as Tivo makes items located there disappear at times. True or False?


----------



## Fozzie

What does 'ps ax' give from a command prompt (via Telnet)?

I can't remember where the TiVo FTP daemon is. Assuming it is /sbin, what did your commands give:

cd /sbin
tivoftpd

You might need './tivoftpd' (assuming it is in /sbin).

What about 'ls -l' to list the files in /sbin?


----------



## DontKnowJack

Thanks for your quick response, Fozzie.

When I attempt to post the results of the ps ax command you suggested, I get this back:
"Your Post contains one or more URLs or image calls, please remove them before submitting your message again. To prevent the abuse of spam, we have set this restriction in place until after you make 5 posts."

Thus I'm sending responses to you in separate posts.

Here is the result of the ls command after a cd to the /sbin direcctory.

badblocks init mke2fs syslog
bootpage insmod mknod syslogd
builddev irbmicro.hex nic_config_tivo tivoftpd
buildskeleton irmicro.hex pppd tnlited
cmp irprog restart update
dhclient irtest rmmod updatekernel
e2fsck klogd route updateroot
ifconfig ksyms rsh


----------



## DontKnowJack

Fozzie, you asked "I can't remember where the TiVo FTP daemon is. Assuming it is /sbin, what did your commands give:

cd /sbin
tivoftpd"

The answer is a simple prompt.


----------



## DontKnowJack

Fozzie, when I do
cd /sbin
./tivoftpd
I also get a simple prompt and FTPing won't download the file list.


----------



## DontKnowJack

Fozzie, you asked "What about 'ls -l' to list the files in /sbin?"

cd /sbin
ls -l

total 1754
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 26864 May 30 2002 badblocks
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 33192 May 30 2002 bootpage
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 8557 Feb 28 2002 builddev
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 798 Feb 28 2002 buildskeleton
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 20864 May 30 2002 cmp
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 105884 May 30 2002 dhclient
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 114860 May 30 2002 e2fsck
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 45456 May 30 2002 ifconfig
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 30084 May 30 2002 init
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0  285964 May 30 2002 insmod
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 5460 Feb 28 2002 irbmicro.hex
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 5070 Feb 28 2002 irmicro.hex
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 27884 May 30 2002 irprog
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 34716 May 30 2002 irtest
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 38140 May 30 2002 klogd
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 261584 May 30 2002 ksyms
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 66008 May 30 2002 mke2fs
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 31636 May 30 2002 mknod
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 135780 Jan 23 2004 nic_config_tivo
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 222904 May 30 2002 pppd
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 1494 Feb 28 2002 restart
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 6 Jul 9 2002 rmmod -> insmod
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 43740 May 30 2002 route
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 26524 May 30 2002 rsh
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 23092 May 30 2002 syslog
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 51296 May 30 2002 syslogd
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 45016 Jan 23 2004 tivoftpd
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 27240 May 30 2002 tnlited
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 27040 May 30 2002 update
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 4118 Feb 28 2002 updatekernel
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 3876 Feb 28 2002 updateroot


----------



## DontKnowJack

Fozzie, "What does 'ps ax' give from a command prompt (via Telnet)?"

ps ax

PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
1 ? SW 0:00 init 
2 ? SW 0:01 (kflushd)
3 ? SW 0:02 (kswapd)
51 ? S 0:00 update (bdflush) 
59 ? S 0:06 syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000 
61 ? SW 0:00 klogd 
76 ? SW 0:19 /tvbin/switcherstart -m -F 
78 ? S 3:41 /tvbin/mfsd 
83 ? S 0:00 fancontrol 
108 ? S 0:00 /sbin/dhclient -q eth0 
119 ? SW 0:00 (mcp)
123 ? SW 0:00 /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login 
126 ? SW 0:00 /sbin/tivoftpd 
127 ? SW 0:10 PipeListen 
128 ? S 0:26 Mcp event 
129 ? SW 0:00 (tcphonehome)
130 ? S 0:25 tivosh /ptvupgrade/tivoweb194/httpd-tt.tcl 
131 ? SW 0:00 /bin/bash 
132 ? SW 0:00 FsMpStream 
133 ? SW 0:08 PipeListener 
134 ? S 4:40 PhoneHome event hd 
137 ? S 7:21 /tvbin/dbgc-mcp 
138 ? SW 0:07 PipeListener 
139 ? S 0:06 /tvbin/myworld 
140 ? SW 0:00 FsMpStream 
141 ? SW 0:02 PipeListener 
150 ? SW 0:00 TmkSinkMixAud 
151 ? SW 0:22 TmkClipCache0 
152 ? S 0:23 TmkClipCache1 
153 ? D 26:08 TvMomCs22Sink 
154 ? SW 0:00 TvMomCs22Sink 
155 ? S 4:51 Mediaswitch0 
156 ? S 0:02 TvVideoManager 
157 ? S 0:16 TvRecorder 
158 ? S 0:16 TmkTaskManager 
159 ? S 1:20 Scheduler 
160 ? S 14:54 Prioritizer 
161 ? S 0:09 EventLog event 
162 ? S 0:03 PvrMain 
163 ? SW 0:00 bus handler 
164 ? S 0:51 ContextMgr eve 
195 p0 SW 0:00 /bin/bash -login 
196 p0 RW 0:00 ps ax


----------



## Fozzie

So, from the above, tivoftpd is in /sbin and it is already running:

126 ? SW 0:00 /sbin/tivoftpd

So it sounds like a connectivity/firewall issue.

How are you trying to connnect? Application? Commands?

Do you know TiVo's IP address? What happens if you type 'ftp tivo_IP_address' (substituting for the actual IP address)? have you tried turning off any firewall (including Windows firewall) when you use the method you used successfully previously?


----------



## DontKnowJack

Fozzie, I'm using Transmit on a Mac for my FTP client. It has worked well for quite a while before this. I've always just put in the Tivo's IP address and hit enter.

I have also tried with my computer's firewall totally off.

With the Mac's Terminal program, I telnet using telnet -K 192.168.1.8 . And as you can see in my prior posts, that works quite well. And of course TivoWebPlus v1.2.1 works as it should.

You asked "What happens if you type 'ftp tivo_IP_address'". I just did that with the Terminal program.
ftp 192.168.1.8
Connected to 192.168.1.8.
So it appears that Terminal likes to FTP to the Tivo.

I have a PC here now with XP. Could you give me the program on that computer for FTP, and I'll give that a quick try. Also please include any settings like Passive.

Thanks, Fozzie


----------



## DontKnowJack

I just tried Cute FTP Lite to no avail. There is a possibility that I didn't set something correctly. However I tried other FTP methods, like IE on Windows, and some from various Macs. All a big zero.

I don't know how to further test the method that I tried in my last post. It was in Terminal on the Mac and looked successful to this guy that Don't Know Jack. Maybe it isn't working any better than the other attempts.
ftp 192.168.1.8
Connected to 192.168.1.8


----------



## Beau_in_Austin

I had a similar problem with ftp on my first 'store bought' upgrade drive.

The solution for me was to kill -9 the ftp process, then restart the ftp server located in the ptvupgrade directory, NOT the copy stored under /sbin


----------



## DontKnowJack

Beau, that sounds like a plan.

Could you please give me the line by line commands I should use. Remember, I Don't Know Jack about UNIX command line, just a few introductory commands. And I know zero about what any file does and where to find it.

Thanks, Beau


----------



## Beau_in_Austin

I have football to watch, so briefly...

A few posts back you pasted in the results of doing a 'ps' command on your Tivo. (was it ps ax?)

Anyway, there was a line in there that identified the process in question. This one.

126 ? SW 0:00 /sbin/tivoftpd

I recommend you do another ps to verify that the PID (process ID) is still 126; assuming it is, at the bash prompt on your Tivo type

kill -9 126

(and of course press enter or return)

Do another ps; is the process gone? Good. Now, do this

cd ~/ptvupgrade/bin

Do an 'ls' and confirm that you have a copy of tivoftpd in this directory. To start it, at the prompt, type

./tivoftpd

and press enter. Try to ftp in.

PS. Fetch is my favorite graphical Mac OS X ftp client

<EDIT>

This isn't a Hackman issue, so may I suggest, if the problem persists, starting a new thread?


----------



## DontKnowJack

Beau, I did what you suggested and obtained the same results.

I posted on this thread because I was hoping that somehow Hackman could correct the problem.

My current thinking is that the problem resides on my intranet. I did swap the route, yet got the same results. I'll try a few more things and start a new thread if unsuccessful. Keep a look out for posts from me if you please.

Thanks so much to you and Fozzie.


----------



## john1980

Firstly, sorry for not having more information...

A friend of mine is getting an error message when trying to edit his dailymail configuration file from within Hackman (v4.2.6). It is complaining about the variable "edit" not being set, within the action_editor procedure when it tries to execute this line:

if {$edit == "Update"} {set filetobeedited ...

I am hoping that this is enough information for you to be able duplicate and fix the problem? If it does not look like a simple one to resolve then let me know and I will try and diagnose it further and come up with a solution (I don't currently have hackman installed).


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're right...I need a little more information. Specifically, what is the location of the config file he's trying to edit? Is he entering the full path to that file in the edit file name box? I just brought it up on my SA S1 no problem.


----------



## john1980

PortlandPaw said:


> You're right...I need a little more information. Specifically, what is the location of the config file he's trying to edit? Is he entering the full path to that file in the edit file name box? I just brought it up on my SA S1 no problem.


He was actually using the "Manage Daily Email" module and selecting the edit configuration file option (what threw him was the comment that it required hackman).

The error is:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_editor '' 'set "filetobeedited" "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg";'
can't read "edit": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$edit == "Update"} {set filetobeedited $author\.draft
    			    set filetitle $author}"
    (procedure "::action_editor" line 10)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

It has been reported that "the error above occurs after Tivoweb has been started. Once you have opened Hackman and gone into the 'Edit files and preferences' screen once, the error goes away; this only needs to be done after Tivoweb has been (re)started."

Update: I just got him check this and it works. He had to use the hackman module, click on the date, enter the password and then close the module. Then he was able to use the "edit" link from within the "manage daily mail" module without errors.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, I see, he's using an uninitialized variable. If I give $edit the value of "Update" in the load sequence, that should take care of it. I don't plan any immediate updates to hackman, but I'll put it in the next release.


----------



## dresdn

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Question...HackMan v 4.2.2 on HDTiVo HR10-250
> 
> After the changes it saved the rc.sysinit.author file and it was a short time after this that I noticed I had no network connection via USB (no lights/activity on my FA120). I used a spare FA120 that I have and still no activity, so my conclusion is that either my USB ports are shot, or the changes I made via HackMan did something.


I'm seeing the same thing when I tried to install Hackman just today. Basically, I don't know what is going on. This is from a freshly zipper'd drive which I upgraded TivoWebPlus and then installed Hackman.

Here's what transpired. I finished installing Hackman and then modified the .tcl and did a restart on the TivoWebPlus page. When I did that, it actually rebooted my TiVo and now I'm unable to get the wireless working. For the time being, I setup an open access point that I have my TiVo using.

I saw the post by BBQ and tried to restore the author file from the author.bak, but that didn't seem to help. Quite honestly, there wasn't really anything different except that Hackman added stuff to my author file, so it should technically still work.

I'm pretty new to the whole TiVo scene, but I'm very experienced in *nix, etc., so don't hold back 

Anyways, any help in getting my Wirless USB working again w/o re-zippering the drive (my wife would kill me if I lost some shows =x) would be greatly appreciated.

-D


----------



## PortlandPaw

For the record, installing hackman does absolutely _nothing_ to _any_ existing file, including rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author.

The _only_ time hackman alters a file is when the user edits the file directly or uses the startup installation feature to _completely re-write_ the rc.sysinit.author file, as described in the ReadMe file, with suitable warnings.

The ReadMe also describes a technique to make the TiVo more "bullet-proof" and preserve telnet and ftp access as much as possible.


----------



## dresdn

PortlandPaw said:


> For the record, installing hackman does absolutely _nothing_ to _any_ existing file, including rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author.
> 
> The _only_ time hackman alters a file is when the user edits the file directly or uses the startup installation feature to _completely re-write_ the rc.sysinit.author file, as described in the ReadMe file, with suitable warnings.


That's what I thought after looking at the Hackman code, but I just wanted to be 100% sure. I'll have to look at some other things - maybe I inadvertantly changed something, etc.

Thanks!

-D


----------



## inbead

I am getting this error when trying to start hackman:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '' ''
> couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

If you're "abba" from the other forum asking the exact same question under a different name, I'd appreciate not having to answer the same question twice.


----------



## avpman

Can't get a link to hackman to display in the new 1.4.0 TivoWebPlus. If I manually type the link to hackman, mytivoip/hackman, I get the following error below. Any plans to make hackman work with 1.4.0? I sure do miss it!!

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "showconflicttext": no such variable
while executing
"if {!$showconflicttext || $NoNotification} {

readwrite "on"
if {[file exists $inifile\.old]} {
file delete $inifile
file rename "$inifile\.old" $inif..."
(procedure "action_hackman" line 15)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please read the Troubleshooting section of the ReadMe and report what happens when you follow the steps outlined there.


----------



## avpman

PortlandPaw said:


> Please read the Troubleshooting section of the ReadMe and report what happens when you follow the steps outlined there.


Here ya go. Let me know what else I can try. Just one other point, hackman was working before I upgraded to 1.4.0 TWP.

bash-2.02# ./tivoweb console
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# Starting TWP pid=337
TivoWebPlus - v1.4.0 (1.4.0 (oztivo-061005))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
util
sendkey
html
index
http
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_genreindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 1 seconds
ui_util
Loading modules...
ChannelMap
backup
channelgrid
channelprefs
confresManual
extract
gallery
gdchecker
hackman
NONE variable "release" already exists
while executing
"global file14 file15 file16 release twrun passok ps pos ppassword send_key star
tcmd filelist"
("uplevel" body line 2853)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "
higuide
info
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
phone
reorder
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
rss
screen
search
sysadmin
theme
thumbs
ui_channel
ui_history
ui_init
ui_listings
ui_new
ui_nowshowing
ui_record
ui_season_pass
ui_series
ui_showing
ui_todo
update
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xlist-TWP122
{more}
Loading completed in 6 seconds -- Accepting Connections


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm starting to think that the advancements in TivoWebPlus development may require a complete re-working of hackman which, frankly, I'm not prepared to do for quite a while. This is from the development page:


> This is the result of a huge effort by BTUx9 to reimplement the internal channel structures to make the package more stable for DTivo units. This version is not compatible with all modules from the original TivoWeb as changes to some of the data structures are required.


I'll take a look at it, but I may not see all the problems with my Series 1 DTivos or my S1 Standalone that everybody else is seeing with the newer models.

Could be the end of the road for hackman!

If somebody wants to tackle the compatibility issues, I'll be more than happy to incorporate your work into hackman. It would be a great service!


----------



## SteelersFan

PP, Here's a quote from BTUx9 from ddb in the TWP 1.4 dev thread, not sure if you saw it:


> Hackman isn't compatible with this beta, and until we've implemented all the changes, it's not really worth pursuing (because the next few changes in how modules are loaded will DEFINITELY affect hackman)
> 
> If PortlandPaw feels differently, he's more than welcome to contact me here or on TCF


----------



## avpman

SteelersFan said:


> PP, Here's a quote from BTUx9 from ddb in the TWP 1.4 dev thread, not sure if you saw it:


Damn. I really miss hackman. Guess I'll roll back TWP.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Gosh, I wonder if they'd be so kind as to clue me in to what the changes might be so I could adjust accordingly. Whatever happened to backward compatibility? Maybe I'll try to ask them directly.


----------



## avpman

PortlandPaw said:


> Gosh, I wonder if they'd be so kind as to clue me in to what the changes might be so I could adjust accordingly. Whatever happened to backward compatibility? Maybe I'll try to ask them directly.


Let me know, I'll be glad to test on Series 1 DTivo.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks fan and avpman. I really don't have time at this point in my life to go into full-court development mode, but then I always like a challenge. We'll see...

In the meantime, I've added a version check to hackman that will terminate loading on TWP 1.4.0 and higher.


----------



## bman12

I have a zippered TIVO with TWP1.30 on it. I had hackman working perfectly for many months. Today I decided to update to 4.27 version and made sure that I made my TIVO rw and used Filezilla in binary mode to put all 4 directories in /tivowebplus. I used Joe editor to make the required changes per readme. Now after restarting many times I get:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I note that hackman.ini and hackman.cfg are not being created.
What nooblike thing did I do?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Be sure to have all the hackman.* stuff out of the modules directory, leaving only hackman.itcl. Then shut down TivoWebPlus completely (from the Restart | Quit command) and then start it up again from bash (/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb console, or some such).


----------



## CfKid

I also have a zippered machine, and am seeing issues with the Hackman page display. I know that I am running TWP 1.30, so I don't think it's an incompatibility.

The display does not show the start or stop buttons on my HDVR2. I have had Hackman running on my old series 1 SAT T-60 before, and have not seen this issue. 

I did search TCF, but did not come up with anything. Thoughts?

CfKid


----------



## pdawg17

I have installed numerous versions of Hackman on my HR10 but once I installed 4.27, it never shows up in TWP...I've sent the folders over 3 or 4 times and then done quick reloads, full reloads, and even rebooted the Tivo and it never shows up....


----------



## Finnstang

I thought that I read that hackman isn't working with version 4 of TWP since TWP was rewritten and that hackman was probably going to need a rewrite as well.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's right. The latest version of hackman (link in sig) does a version check to at least let people know it's not going to work. Very frustrating, but progress marches on and as soon as I get caught up a bit with the rest of my life, I'll see if I can't fix it.


----------



## willardcpa

PortlandPaw said:


> ...as soon as I get caught up a bit with the rest of my life, I'll see if I can't fix it.


OK, you've helped us a lot, now its our turn to help you.
Go to Hackman - Life, ver 2.3, on the "Rest of my life" tab click "STOP".
Now tab down to the "Hacking" tab and click "START".  
Glad I could help.


----------



## Fofer

willardcpa said:


> OK, you've helped us a lot, now its our turn to help you.
> Go to Hackman - Life, ver 2.3, on the "Rest of my life" tab click "STOP".
> Now tab down to the "Hacking" tab and click "START".
> Glad I could help.


  :up:


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm sorry, willardcpa, I don't have a clue what you're talking about...help!


----------



## willardcpa

PortlandPaw said:


> I'm sorry, willardcpa, I don't have a clue what you're talking about...help!


Man, you must really be stressed out.  
Wish you luck.


----------



## willardcpa

Since you didn't have a smiley  on your post I can only assume that you were serious. But I hope not.  
If so, what I was trying to light-heartedly say is that you need a version of Hackman that would apply to your life.  
Then use it to "stop" (or pause) "the rest of your life", and "start" hacking.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Oh, OK, I get it ... and here I was hoping that the programming fairy had slipped into my computer in the middle of the night and re-wrote hackman for me!

I'll try to lighten up in the future!


----------



## jjn

I seem to have done something to one of my HR-10s. Hackman will not load anymore. I' tried uninstalling twp and re-installing but get the following error.

TivoWebPlus - v1.3.1 (1.3.1 (oztivo-061018))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading modules...
ChannelMap
backup
channelgrid
channelprefs
confresManual
debug
extract
favicon
gallery
gdchecker
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.6--
-/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
/tvbin
/tvlib
/proc
/dev
./bin_mips/find: /hackmantemp: Input/output error running mips find -- ppc version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
CHILDSTATUS 2122 126 ./bin_ppc/find: ./bin_ppc/find: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune -o -path /tvbin -prune -o -name $filex \! -name *.log -type d"
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 70)
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
invoked from within
"if {![file exists $config] || ![file exists $inifile]} {
CreateConfig
readwrite "on"
file delete $config $inifile\.old
file rename $config..."
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 3022)
invoked from within
"source $module "
higuide
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 778 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)


----------



## PortlandPaw

Try "rmdir /hackmantemp", delete hackman.* leaving hackman.itcl and try again.


----------



## jjn

PortlandPaw said:


> Try "rmdir /hackmantemp", delete hackman.* leaving hackman.itcl and try again.


No go.

This is the error I got.
HD 1-TiVo# rmdir /hackmantemp
rmdir: '/hackmantemp': Not a directory
HD 1-TiVo#

Tried to delete the TivoWebPlus directory and got this error.
HD 1-TiVo# rm -rf /TivoWebPlus
rm: /TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.ini.last: Input/output error
rm: /TivoWebPlus/modules: Directory not empty
rm: /TivoWebPlus: Directory not empty
HD 1-TiVo#
Everything else was deleted.

Installed TWP again using the .tgz file, copied the hackman files over agin, ran twp but still get the same error.
Any ideas?


----------



## jjn

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Throg

You have a hackmantemp folder somewhere it would seem. Find it using


Code:


find -name hackmantemp

. Then rm the folder as it finds it. The do what PortlandPaw suggested.


----------



## jjn

OK this is where hackmantemp is locacted.

HD 1-TiVo# cd /
HD 1-TiVo# dir
TivoWebPlus etc lost+found seasonpass_backups
bin etccombo mnt tmp
bin_mips hackmantemp modules tvbin
bin_ppc hacks ncid_settings tvlib
busybox images opt var
dev initrd platform
dist install proc
enhancements lib sbin

"find -name hackmantemp" gives me the following 2 errors

HD 1-TiVo# find -name hackmantemp
find: ./TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.ini.last: Input/output error
find: ./hackmantemp: Input/output error

When I try to "rmdir /hackmantemp" it tells me its not a directory.

HD 1-TiVo# rmdir /hackmantemp
rmdir: `/hackmantemp': Not a directory

What am I missing here?


----------



## Throg

Based on the find output, I'm guessing that hackmantemp is in /var/hack. Try:


Code:


rm -R /var/hack/hackmantemp


----------



## jjn

Hmm, not there

HD 1-TiVo# rm -R /var/hack/hackmantemp
rm: /var/hack/hackmantemp: No such file or directory
HD 1-TiVo#


----------



## Fozzie

jjn said:


> HD 1-TiVo# rmdir /hackmantemp
> rmdir: `/hackmantemp': Not a directory
> 
> What am I missing here?


My guess is either (from root, so after 'cd /') either:

rm -r hackmantemp

or

rmdir hackmantemp

or even

rmdir ./hackmantemp

(what do you get with a 'ls -l' from root)


----------



## PortlandPaw

hackmantemp is a directory that is created (or not) to test if the drive is set to read-only or read/write. Then, depending on the call to set or clear read-only, the directory may be deleted. So it comes and goes and I don't have a clue what's happening here. But I hope this helps somehow.


----------



## thechachman

Ummm doesn't the below mean his bin_mips subdir lacks a 'good' copy of the find binary and/or the copy in that subdir is mangled? The errors state it happily runs mips sendkey but is trying to run ppc find

*./bin_mips/find: /hackmantemp: Input/output error running mips find -- ppc version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
CHILDSTATUS 2122 126 ./bin_ppc/find: ./bin_ppc/find: cannot execute binary file*


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's right, it certainly could. I just don't know what's going on with the /hackmantemp.


----------



## ctromp

I'm a little confused about something. Could someone point me to a link or page that tells me how to tell my HR10 to use the new Hackman 1.3.1 I just installed instead of 1.2.1 when it boot? 

I successfully installed 1.3.1 which is in /var/hack but I still apparently have 1.2.1 which I believe was installed in ptvupgrade. So I can manually start 1.3.1 but when the tivo reboots I'm back to 1.2.1.

thanks in advance

Thanks


----------



## ttodd1

I think you are really talking about TivoWeb Plus not Hackman.


----------



## ctromp

Yes, thank you. How do I remove the old version of Tivowebplus and tell the tivo to use 1.3.1?

Thanks


----------



## ttodd1

See answer in the other thread and it would help if you would stop cross posting the same question in different threads.


----------



## pdawg17

With 4.2.8 and TWP 1.31, when I click on "Hackman", it errors and says it cannot find hackman.cfg - is this a common problem? I tried to restart TWP and even rebooted the tivo and it still does not create hackman.cfg or hackman.ini


----------



## PortlandPaw

This question has been asked many times and the answer remains the same -- read the ReadMe, especially the Troubleshooting section, and follow the directions.


----------



## pdawg17

PortlandPaw said:


> This question has been asked many times and the answer remains the same -- read the ReadMe, especially the Troubleshooting section, and follow the directions.


Ummm...if you mean that "set compliance" needs to equal 1, well I have done that...

In the tivoweb.log file it says Hackman is "not compatible with this version of TWP"...I'm using 1.3.1 and your readme says it is not compatible with 1.40 and above...am I missing something?


----------



## PortlandPaw

That really shouldn't happen. Here's the code


Code:


set twprelease "1.0"
catch [set twprelease [string range $TWP::VERSION 0 2]]
if {[b]$twprelease >= "1.4"[/b]} {
        puts "...<< Sorry, but hackman is not yet compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>"

It successfully starts v1.2.2 and screens out 1.4.1, but I haven't tested it with 1.3.1.

So be sure you're running the latest hackman version 4.2.8 and that you're _not_ really running TWP 4.0 or higher.


----------



## pdawg17

PortlandPaw said:


> That really shouldn't happen. Here's the code
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set twprelease "1.0"
> catch [set twprelease [string range $TWP::VERSION 0 2]]
> if {[b]$twprelease >= "1.4"[/b]} {
> puts "...<< Sorry, but hackman is not yet compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>"
> 
> It successfully starts v1.2.2 and screens out 1.4.1, but I haven't tested it with 1.3.1.
> 
> So be sure you're running the latest hackman version 4.2.8 and that you're _not_ really running TWP 4.0 or higher.


No I'm not so I guess I'll try an earlier version of TWP (1.2.1) and see what happens...


----------



## JWThiers

I just recently had to reimage my DTivo drive and since then I can't get hackman to run. I tried both versions 4.2.7 and 4.2.8. Hackman is not creating the .cfg nor the .ini files. I thought at first that the zipper might install TWP1.4, but I just confirmed that it installs 1.3. I have tried remounting the drive in write mode and doing a quick restart also a full restart of TWP with no luck, I have also tried rebooting also with no luck. When I select the Hackman tab I get the following error: 

NTERNAL SERVER ERROR 
--cut here-- 
action_hackman '/' '' 
couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory 
while executing 
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg" 
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12) 
invoked from within 
"::action_$action $chan $part $env" 
("eval" body line 1) 
invoked from within 
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" 
--cut here-- 

Oh and yes I did make the change to enable hackman. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Finnstang

If you exit TWP and then do a TWPrunc.sh so it does console output, do you see any errors? Have you tried switching it to rw before starting TWP?


----------



## pdawg17

JWThiers said:


> I just recently had to reimage my DTivo drive and since then I can't get hackman to run. I tried both versions 4.2.7 and 4.2.8. Hackman is not creating the .cfg nor the .ini files. I thought at first that the zipper might install TWP1.4, but I just confirmed that it installs 1.3. I have tried remounting the drive in write mode and doing a quick restart also a full restart of TWP with no luck, I have also tried rebooting also with no luck. When I select the Hackman tab I get the following error:
> 
> NTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> Oh and yes I did make the change to enable hackman. Anyone have any ideas?


That's the exact problem I am having...


----------



## JWThiers

Finnstang said:


> If you exit TWP and then do a TWPrunc.sh so it does console output, do you see any errors? Have you tried switching it to rw before starting TWP?


it says that Hackman is not compatible with this version of TWP. It should be 1.3 I confirmed with Rbautch that zipper installs 1.3. I went as far as to do a tweak_uninstall.sh restart and verified that twp did not start and then run tweak.sh which downloads the latest enhancements which includes twp1.3.

Oh well Anyone know how to downgrade TWP?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I guess you could revise the version check code that I posted earlier in this thread. If it works, it works...

Change


Code:


set twprelease "1.0"
catch [set twprelease [string range $TWP::VERSION 0 2]]
if {$twprelease >= "1.4"} {
        puts "...<< Sorry, but hackman is not yet compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>"

to


Code:


set twprelease "1.0"
# catch [set twprelease [string range $TWP::VERSION 0 2]]
if {$twprelease >= "1.4"} {
        puts "...<< Sorry, but hackman is not yet compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>"

The version check was intended to give at least some information to people who couldn't load hackman.

Please post results here.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Or, to make life easier, I just re-posted the earlier version 4.2.6 without the version check. But if you run this one, be sure to load it from bash so you can watch the load sequence and see if and why it bombs out.

A message such as the following means whatever the version of TWP, it won't work:


Code:


hackman
NONE variable "Release" already exists
while executing
"global file14 file15 file16 Release twrun passok ps pos ppassword send_key startcmd filelist"


----------



## JWThiers

PortlandPaw said:


> Or, to make life easier, I just re-posted the earlier version 4.2.6 without the version check. But if you run this one, be sure to load it from bash so you can watch the load sequence and see if and why it bombs out.
> 
> A message such as the following means whatever the version of TWP, it won't work:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> hackman
> NONE variable "Release" already exists
> while executing
> "global file14 file15 file16 Release twrun passok ps pos ppassword send_key startcmd filelist"


Just installed 4.2.6 and it runs no problems. When TWP is started in console this is the output when hackman starts:

hackman 
--hackman Version 4.2.6-- 
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected. 
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected. 
-Root directory mounted read-write 
-Thursday, November 09, 2006, 09:40 AM, local time

I wonder what The Zipper download version of TWP does to make that happen? or what changes in hackman 4.2.7 and .8?

Thanks for the help


----------



## PortlandPaw

The only change in hackman 4.2.7 was the version check and 4.2.8 added a default value for version if the version variable wasn't found.

So The Zipper does something to the version variable that makes hackman think it's 1.4 or higher. I don't have the hardware to check The Zipper, so someone will have to clue me in.

I'm glad you got hackman running!


----------



## rbautch

PortlandPaw said:


> The only change in hackman 4.2.7 was the version check and 4.2.8 added a default value for version if the version variable wasn't found.
> 
> So The Zipper does something to the version variable that makes hackman think it's 1.4 or higher. I don't have the hardware to check The Zipper, so someone will have to clue me in.
> 
> I'm glad you got hackman running!


In the Zipper, I do this:


Code:


cat /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl | sed -e "s/1.3.0/$bashname/"

...which replaces the "1.3.0" in the TWP interface with the name of the tivo ($bashname). Paw, is there a better way for me to "name" the tivo without interfering with Hackman?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I think I see what's happening -- you're replacing what I'm trying to read, namely the variable VERSION. Since you're replacing it with with an unknown quantity, I couldn't really screen on your revised VERSION.

We can do one of two things:
If $bashname will _never_ start with a numeric character, I can allow a non-numeric VERSION to proceed to load hackman
or
you could change your line to 
cat /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl | sed -e "s/1.3.0/1.3.0 $bashname/"
which might be nice as it would then include the version number

I'll let you make the call. And thank you for wanting to cooperate to make our software play well together.


----------



## ttodd1

PortlandPaw said:


> you could change your line to
> cat /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl | sed -e "s/1.3.0/1.3.0 $bashname/"
> which might be nice as it would then include the version number.


If there is voting on it - I like this choice.....


----------



## rbautch

I also like option 2. I've got a new release brewing which should be ready in a day or so, and I'll incorporate this change. Thanks Paw!


----------



## JWThiers

I'm glad I could help as well.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Your welcome, and thanks to JW and ttodd for their help. Now if I could just find the time to update hackman to work with 1.4...


----------



## JWThiers

I hope you can find the time also, but until then I can hang with 1.3.

BTW
I was up in Portland this summer (I guess thas in down in Portland for you) positively beautiful up there, I envy you.


----------



## jporter12

Thanks for this thread! Glad to have Hackman running again!


----------



## PortlandPaw

JWThiers said:


> BTW
> I was up in Portland this summer (I guess thas in down in Portland for you) positively beautiful up there, I envy you.


Well, we sure envy Florida between January and April!


----------



## JWThiers

Probably only until mid March, by April we were already hitting the low 90's with 90% humidity.


----------



## Fofer

I grew up in South Florida (Hollywood, to be exact) and I _know_ that humidity. Yikes.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've put Version 4.2.9 on my website (see sig) It is an interim release pending a full re-working of hackman to conform to new TWP standards. It is a lightly tested beta version that is believed to work with TWP 1.4.0.

I'll be away from all things electronic for a week or so, so if there are bugs to be worked out, I'll deal with them in early December.


----------



## JWThiers

OUTSTANDING !!! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Fofer

Wow, thanks, PortlandPaw!


----------



## ttodd1

Bugs?? They are called undocumented features.... not bugs


----------



## PortlandPaw

I think I understand now what people mean when they say my software is full of features they've never read about.


----------



## CrashHD

hello,

I have a series 2 rca dvr40 which I have zippered just this past weekend. It installed TWP 1.3.0 with the zipper. I downloaded and installed hackman, edited hackman.itcl per the readme instructions, and when I try to run it it gives me this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "::conf(Prefix)": no such variable
while executing
"set target "/$::conf(Prefix)[string range $target 1 end]""
(procedure "Add_URL" line 5)
invoked from within
"Add_URL /setbootapps?ID=0\" """
("0" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch $i {
0 {set bootapp "

Can someone tell me what this error means? Thanks


----------



## kruss77

I received the EXACT SAME error on my Hughes HDVR2 when attempting to activate HACKMAN.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "::conf(Prefix)": no such variable
while executing
"set target "/$::conf(Prefix)[string range $target 1 end]""
(procedure "Add_URL" line 5)
invoked from within
"Add_URL /setbootapps?ID=0\" """
("0" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch $i {
0 {set bootapp "


----------



## BTUx9

It sounds very much like the latest hackman is ONLY for use with TWP 1.4... there have been major changes to 1.4 and backwards compatibility has been sacrificed to allow greater speed, stability, and reduced memory usage


----------



## CrashHD

That sounds like a reasonable explanation. I suppose I will try to install an older version of hackman when I get home tonight. I will reply with the results.


----------



## PortlandPaw

As BTUx9 has stated, the latest version of hackman is for TWP 1.4 only; please use the earlier version (available on the hackman website) until I can restore backward compatibility. At least that's my plan as I move forward with development in December.


----------



## bozo8787

PortlandPaw said:


> As BTUx9 has stated, the latest version of hackman is for TWP 1.4 only; please use the earlier version (available on the hackman website) until I can restore backward compatibility. At least that's my plan as I move forward with development in December.


Take your time. Verbal gratuities can only go so far but believe me, many of us are very grateful for your talented hard work u so freely provide us. A day after Thanksgivingm I realize, it's peeps like u that continue to inspire myself and perhaps others.

In this forum there's many other great ones we can name that fit in ur same category of greatness. We are all aware of other forums where peeps are geniuses but can be a the biggest jerks when someone of lower skills has an inquiry.

If one has the skill of a being a developer and is arrogant at the same time, I can accept that and still respect them, specially when open source.

However, take another gifted developer that is NOT arrogant about their work, does not even charge and is not a jerk when asked about their projects, then those individuals deserve the highest praise and due respect.

Two that jump out of the page and beyond, at the ones that brought us the Zipper and it's enhancement Scripts.


----------



## Fofer

Hear hear!

(what bozo8787 said.)


----------



## PortlandPaw

I am truly humbled. Thank you. You've made my day. Actually, my month. Make it the year! And while I'm at it greetings to all my UK TiVo buddies -- I love your country and will be back online when I get back to Maine in a couple of days.

Cheers!


----------



## Knocka

I cannot get Hackman installed and showing up in TivoWebPlus. I have version 1.3.0 of TWP installed with Zipper. I have version 4.0.0 of Hackman. I have trid copying the Hackman files via FTP to the tivowebplus directory on my Tivo, but I get an error saying it cannot copy.

I also cannot figure out how to install TWP v. 1.3.1.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do not know Linux at all, and so I am a bit of a fish out of water.

Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

sounds like you may need to remount root


Code:


mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## Knocka

have a Zippered Series 2 DTV. I installed version 1.3.1 of TivoWebPlus and it worked fine. Then I installed the hackman modules and it refuses to load. Here is the message:

--hackman Version 4.0.0--
-Root directory mounted read-write
bad switch "--unavailable--TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/find": must be -keepnewline or -
-
while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2883)
invoked from within
"source /TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.itcl"
("uplevel" body line 1)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "source $f""
(procedure "mySource" line 13)
invoked from within
"mySource $module"
("foreach" body line 5)
invoked from within
"foreach module $modules {
set errorCode ""
set errorInfo ""
puts [file rootname [file tail $module]]
mySource $module
}"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 1011)

Can anyone help. Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers

If that is the LATEST version (I think version 4) of Hackman it only works with TWP 1.4. (I can't check right now the hackman site is down). If that is the case you have to use a previous version. But you knew that from reading PortlandPaws 7 posts prior to yours.


----------



## ctromp

BTUx9 said:


> sounds like you may need to remount root
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /


Is that the same as executing rootwrite? For some reason I am nolonger root when I log in to my tivo. Not sure how that happened. But now every time I want to edit a file using vi I have to type rootwrite first.


----------



## BTUx9

ctromp said:


> Is that the same as executing rootwrite? For some reason I am nolonger root when I log in to my tivo. Not sure how that happened. But now every time I want to edit a file using vi I have to type rootwrite first.


it's not a question of running as root... there are no other accounts
it's whether the / is mounted readonly (the default, and safest) or readwrite

If nothing in the startup is changed to specifically mount / readwrite, it will remain readonly, meaning you have to remount in order to change anything
(note: this is true of all dirs under / with the exception of those under /var and /tmp)


----------



## Martin Tupper

I can't get Hackman 4.2.9 to load under TivoWebPlus 1.4.0 on my HDVR2 I get


Code:


Loading modules...
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.9--
NONE can't read "rewritehackmancfg": no such variable
while executing
"if {!$rewritehackmancfg} {
set ShowBackDoors 1
if {$series1 || $model == 0} {
if {[catch {exec $source_dir/bin_ppc/find / -path /proc -prune -o -path ..."
(procedure "CreateHackmanConfig" line 13)
invoked from within
"CreateHackmanConfig"
(in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 2470)
invoked from within
"namespace eval $ns "$s""
-actions: settime endpaderror ShowConfig other_file create_file toggle_remount HMpreferences editor restarthackman backdoorcodes confirm editor_part_two cancel_file_edit password ResourceWarning writeauthor setendpad showtime save_hack_edit conflictnotice shell backdoormenu setbootapps passworderror setTW HMsetprefs startstop HMpathnames goremount startendpad


----------



## PortlandPaw

I used an older version of TWP 1.4 to develop hackman 4.2.9. Since then, changes have occurred that breaks it again. I'll pull 4.2.9.

I'm afraid people will just have to wait unti I re-write hackman to work with the latest version -- not an overnight project, I'm afraid.


----------



## Martin Tupper

No worries. I'm just grateful that you're doing it at all.

/reminds himself to check back.


----------



## Captain_reef

I just installed tivowebplus 1.3.1, having formerly had 1.2.1
Everything works fine except for the graphics. My screen looks like an html coded page instead of the nice graphics I have seen.
What am I missing? 
P.S. Hackman comes up the same way, no graphic background, just the graphics for buttons, etc.


----------



## PortlandPaw

It IS an html code page...it would help if you could attach a screen shot of what you're seeing...I don't quite understand what your looking at.


----------



## luder

I had everything up in running intill i changed backdoor commands set on boot, one was time, and the other was 30 sec .. I'm noticing that it's not running in tivowebplus anymore.. I was going to replace the author file with my back up intill i ran into a wall.. Mount is on RO and i can't ftp or putty it what can i do to replace author file? 


here is tivoweb admin: /mount:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_sysadmin '/remount' ''
couldn't execute "sed": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec mount | sed -n "s,.*on / .*(,(,p""
(procedure "sysadmin_remount" line 8)
invoked from within
"sysadmin_remount $chan $path"
(procedure "::action_sysadmin" line 20)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

It's like running at 50%

I have restarted a few times with no luck.. 

It boots fine and loads TivoWebPlus with no problems however hackman is no longer a link in tivowebplus

I'm stumped


----------



## dlmcmurr

Luder, 

If it's only a readonly problem stopping you, then try the command rw in your telnet session. Be careful using hackman to permanently enable some options or you'll end up with a system you can't access except by removing the drive and putting it back into your PC. I've been there and it's a wonderful learning experience!  

Dave


----------



## luder

dlmcmurr said:


> Luder,
> 
> If it's only a readonly problem stopping you, then try the command rw in your telnet session. Be careful using hackman to permanently enable some options or you'll end up with a system you can't access except by removing the drive and putting it back into your PC. I've been there and it's a wonderful learning experience!
> 
> Dave


That's exactly what i had to do .. I had to reinstall everything good news is ... 
I'm now able to acess putty and able to Ftp to the DVR.. however, in a jam again for some reason after enhancement i can't get to mytivoipadress on my web browser .. I'm not a pro at Linux and worried if I would have to start over again any input would be appreciated..

*update*
I checked tivowebplus folder and hackman files are no longer there anymore due to reinstalling enhance scripts same... I'm still unable to goto tivoweb (unable to connect) after reinstalling enhance scripts..

*update 2* the noob as i am didnt know that changing port numbers for the site have to be in the web address.. I know i know I figure the browser do this automatically


----------



## Xtra7973

luder said:


> That's exactly what i had to do .. I had to reinstall everything good news is ...
> I'm now able to acess putty and able to Ftp to the DVR.. however, in a jam again for some reason after enhancement i can't get to mytivoipadress on my web browser .. I'm not a pro at Linux and worried if I would have to start over again any input would be appreciated..
> 
> *update*
> I checked tivowebplus folder and hackman files are no longer there anymore due to reinstalling enhance scripts same... I'm still unable to goto tivoweb (unable to connect) after reinstalling enhance scripts..
> 
> *update 2* the noob as i am didnt know that changing port numbers for the site have to be in the web address.. I know i know I figure the browser do this automatically


Glad to see thats all it was


----------



## luder

Xtra7973 said:


> Glad to see thats all it was


Xtra7973 your a saint if i was getting my ass kicked by linux I would have you and Chuck Norris on my side  "Great things happen to great people" thank you very much for your help I wouldnt be where i am if it wasnt for your help..






Appreciated 
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## mphare

I'm running TWP 1.3.1, which had a 4.0.x version of hackman I copied from a 1.2.1 installation.
It was all running fine, so, of course, I decided to upgrade hackman to 4.2.8
It seems to run fine, except when I first start it I get this:


Code:


A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
(this message is informational, and does not indicate an error) hackman 
found /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd startup commands 
in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd in the file scan.
ftppathname has been set to /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd.

You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.

I'm not sure what this is telling me to do. The paths look the same to me.. what is the problem?


----------



## avpman

bozo8787 said:


> Take your time. Verbal gratuities can only go so far but believe me, many of us are very grateful for your talented hard work u so freely provide us. A day after Thanksgivingm I realize, it's peeps like u that continue to inspire myself and perhaps others.
> 
> In this forum there's many other great ones we can name that fit in ur same category of greatness. We are all aware of other forums where peeps are geniuses but can be a the biggest jerks when someone of lower skills has an inquiry.
> 
> If one has the skill of a being a developer and is arrogant at the same time, I can accept that and still respect them, specially when open source.
> 
> However, take another gifted developer that is NOT arrogant about their work, does not even charge and is not a jerk when asked about their projects, then those individuals deserve the highest praise and due respect.
> 
> Two that jump out of the page and beyond, at the ones that brought us the Zipper and it's enhancement Scripts.


Ditto to this post. I recently upgraded my TWP to 1.4 and I SURE DO miss my hackman. Didn't know how good I had it until I lost it!


----------



## cdma

Man now that I have upgrade to the latest Tivowebplus I need to get hackman working again. I miss it so much I think I will go backward just so I can use it again.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The holidays have slowed me down a bit, but I'll be getting back to hackman very soon and hope to have a new version available within a week or two.


----------



## cdma

Great Thanks


----------



## Fofer

Thank you, PortlandPaw! Good things come to those who wait, indeed!


----------



## luder

One question: Is it normal to have tivo ftp, and tivo telnet running on boot? I have checked the Author file and only see cron, tivoweb.. I'm puzzled how it's running if I didnt list it in the aurthor file..

I agree. This mod is the best thing for tivo.. And very surprise how the readme file open my eyes to this powerful mod.. And I have to say I'm greatful, for the work that paw and everyone did to make it happen, for the new comming year and days of fun I say cheers to all !


----------



## umbighouse

I just Zippered a DSR708 and ran the enhancement script. I also just installed HackMan. Awesome program. 

Here's my info:
TWP 1.3.0 (should I be running 1.31 or 1.4?)
HackMan 4.2.8

When I start Hackman, I see the following message. Do I need to do anything to resolve it?

A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
(this message is informational, and does not indicate an error)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hackman found /bin/elseed_forever.sh startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /bin/elseed in the file scan.
elseedpathname has been set to /bin/elseed_forever.sh.
You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.

I had put the elseed_forever.sh info in there b/c I was having trouble with it starting up on a reboot.

Thanks in advance,
umbighouse


----------



## Fofer

Portland Paw has stated many times that there are known compatibility issues... and just a few posts above said he'd be releasing a new version in a week or two to address them. 

I don't know if your versions are the ones specifically affected, but you may be just better off waiting for the new version first to see if that fixes it for you.


----------



## luder

TWP 1.3.1 with 4.2.8

I know the readme file says to move tnlited and tivoftpd out of /var.. I was wondering if /busybox can be acceptable when 4.2.8 is running..

Is it normal to have ftp and telnet running on boot? if not, do i have to edit sysnit

I have checked the author file and see my user scripts of old author tucked and folded followed by twp and cron listed in the author file but, i'm still puzzled in how ftp and telnet starts on boot   

Another thing i have noticed is TWP debug .. I remember before 4.2.8 I had two red errors under the debug (Wished i wrote it down) and followed with a full debug report. However, after the 4.2.8 install i ran twp debug and the tivo now reboots every time I use TWP's debug


----------



## JWThiers

luder said:


> TWP 1.3.1 with 4.2.8
> 
> I know the readme file says to move tnlited and tivoftpd out of /var.. I was wondering if /busybox can be acceptable when 4.2.8 is running..
> 
> Is it normal to have ftp and telnet running on boot? if not, do i have to edit sysnit
> 
> I have checked the author file and see my user scripts of old author tucked and folded followed by twp and cron listed in the author file but, i'm still puzzled in how ftp and telnet starts on boot
> 
> Another thing i have noticed is TWP debug .. I remember before 4.2.8 I had two red errors under the debug (Wished i wrote it down) and followed with a full debug report. However, after the 4.2.8 install i ran twp debug and the tivo now reboots every time I use TWP's debug


If you don't have hackman installed you definately need telnet on when tivo starts otherwise you can't telnet in to edit files. even with hackman I'd leave telnet on in case you lose network access and need to telnet in.


----------



## luder

JWThiers said:


> If you don't have hackman installed you definately need telnet on when tivo starts otherwise you can't telnet in to edit files. even with hackman I'd leave telnet on in case you lose network access and need to telnet in.


That's a pretty good tip JWThiers.. But, I'm not sure how ftp susposed to act on boost, It would be nice to hit the nos button when I need it and turn it off when I'm in a race..  I wonder if anyone has similar issues with this and TWP's Debugging script, could it be a bug within a bug? Or is my brain on fried chicken..

-Jae


----------



## Hackerswanted

Hey All,
This thing is the best. In the readme you mention some add on "Hack Manager is a plug-in module for TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus that allows the user to start and stop TiVo hacks, such as telnet, tivoftp, TiVo Control Station, TyStudio, tytools, cron, YAC, *autospace, EndPadPlus, elseed, elseedyac, ccxstream, unscramble, e*tc. Hackman also creates rc.sysinit.author files to automatically start hacks at boot time, and can manage this and other starup files"

Where can i find these so I can read up on thme.

Thanks,


----------



## JWThiers

Hackerswanted said:


> Hey All,
> This thing is the best. In the readme you mention some add on "Hack Manager is a plug-in module for TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus that allows the user to start and stop TiVo hacks, such as telnet, tivoftp, TiVo Control Station, TyStudio, tytools, cron, YAC, *autospace, EndPadPlus, elseed, elseedyac, ccxstream, unscramble, e*tc. Hackman also creates rc.sysinit.author files to automatically start hacks at boot time, and can manage this and other starup files"
> 
> Where can i find these so I can read up on thme.
> 
> Thanks,


Its in the readme also but if you don't understand what those files do don't mess with them or you can brick you tivo.


----------



## ttodd1

Google is your friend.


----------



## Finnstang

JWThiers said:


> If you don't have hackman installed you definately need telnet on when tivo starts otherwise you can't telnet in to edit files. even with hackman I'd leave telnet on in case you lose network access and need to telnet in.


I agree that is a good idea to leave telnet running all the time. But I did have a question about one comment you made. If you lose network access, how are you going to telnet in?


----------



## JWThiers

Finnstang said:


> I agree that is a good idea to leave telnet running all the time. But I did have a question about one comment you made. If you lose network access, how are you going to telnet in?


I was under the impression that a serial connection is also telnet. You use the same or similar clients one uses ethernet the other uses a serial com port. Or does your tivo use a different client on its end for serial?


----------



## BTUx9

serial is not telnet. Some comm. clients include both methods because they are both text-based and handle formatting similarly, but they are definitely different connection paradigms.


----------



## JWThiers

I stand corrected.


----------



## slydog75

Portland, I just upgraded my HR10-250 to software version 6.3b. I then reran rbautch's enhancement scripts, then reinstalled Hackman. However, I now cannot get hackman to load. This is with TWP version 1.3.0. Here's the TivowebLog:



Code:


Loading modules...
ChannelMap
backup
channelgrid
channelprefs
confresManual
debug
extract
favicon
gallery
gdchecker
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.8--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} could not read "/var/hack/tserver": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size $foundpath"
(procedure "CreateConfig" line 86)
invoked from within
"CreateConfig"
invoked from within
"if {$twprelease >= "1.4"} {
puts "...<< Sorry, but hackman is not yet compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>"
} else {


glob..."
(file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2845)
invoked from within
"source $module "
higuide
index
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
rss
sched
screen
search
sysadmin
theme
ui
update
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xlist
{more}
Accepting Connections
63.84.234.34 - - [17/Jan/2007:05:17:10] "/"
63.84.234.34 - - [17/Jan/2007:05:17:14] "/logs/"
63.84.234.34 - - [17/Jan/2007:05:17:19] "/logs/tivoweb.log/"

Also, I'm not sure where it's getting the command to attempt to run tserver. I haven't had tserver on this tivo for a while and there's no references to it in my author file.


----------



## BTUx9

check the docs on how to re-detect a changed install (may be as simple as deleting the config file)


----------



## jhatfield

PortlandPaw,

I just installed Hackman for the first time. It looks great. Thanks for all the hard work.

I've got a minor suggestion about the ReadMe.htm file. It gets downloaded as part of the zip file, which is great, but it could really use a link to the online version and probably a second link to the hackman website start page. I think both of those would add to the user-friendliness of the page.

Jon


----------



## gamo62

You may want to update your web site. 2006 is history, and 2007 is going strong. Any updates as to the new 4.2.9 release? Thanks.

G.W.


----------



## cdma

I want my Hackman. Any word on the latest release


----------



## JWThiers

Sure use TWP 3.1.1 and hackman works just fine.


----------



## Fofer

JWThiers said:


> Sure use TWP *3.1.1* and hackman works just fine.


I assume you mean 1.3.1?


----------



## JWThiers

Fofer said:


> I assume you mean 1.3.1?


Doh!!!

What century is this? No wait... OK, Umm Yes primitive man creature person thing, I meant 1.3.1.


----------



## Fofer




----------



## Markman07

I can't get to the download site tonight.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Patience, people. I've had a few projects that have commanded my time for the past few months and threaten to do so for a while longer. Believe me, I'd rather be working on hackman. I'll get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## mphare

Thanks for the update!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Please report any problems on this forum and development will continue.


----------



## Fofer

Woo hoo!


----------



## Da Goon

Works fine on my HR10-250 and DSR708. Both running TWP 2.0.0.

Thanks again! :up:


----------



## luder

Oh my, I am a very big fan of this and so happy to see this working i've been reading the readme file like you told me too and so far it's smooth. I own a S2 Dtivo and have just began tweaking things here and there.. As you know i was a fan since 4.2.8 and notice that backdoor options was also implemented in version 5. My question is on 30 sec skip is this option still use S-P-S. This is a super patch for 2.0 and I'm glad to see this back

Portlandpaw you rock !


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't have an S2 to test on and can't remember if the 30 sec skip is implemented in the S2. I think it is, but can't be sure. If it shows up in hackman but doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## Martin Tupper

I seem to be having trouble. I loaded tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070210 and cannot get it to load with Hackman 5.0 installed. Hackman appears to set the root directory read-only and subsequent commands in the sequence appear to fail.


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is why the old hackman had the default as read/write. I would change the default in the hackman.cfg file from 1 to 0 (variable DefaultReadOnly 0). Make sure there is no hackman.cfg in the /modules/config directory, and do a Restart, Quit and Restart from TWP.

Please let me know if this works and, if so, I'll include it in the ReadMe.


----------



## luder

That's strange Set Root Directory read-only on boot works for me and have tested and passed


----------



## PortlandPaw

It depends on where you put your hacks. If they're in the root directory and it's read only, then problems result. /var is better as it's read/write, but you run the risk of it being wiped out if you're not careful.


----------



## Martin Tupper

PortlandPaw said:


> This is why the old hackman had the default as read/write. I would change the default in the hackman.cfg file from 1 to 0 (variable DefaultReadOnly 0). Make sure there is no hackman.cfg in the /modules/config directory, and do a Restart, Quit and Restart from TWP.
> 
> Please let me know if this works and, if so, I'll include it in the ReadMe.


It's not /modules/config, its /TivoWebPlus/config...and yes that worked.

After TWP successfully booted the first time, I was able to go back and edit both hackman.cfg files to reset DefaultReadOnly back to 1.

Thank you VERY, VERY much!!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Right you are about the config directory. You could have also set the Default Read Only using the Preferences page, but you got the job done and that's what counts!


----------



## Gargoyle557

I tried changing my password from the default in the preferences page but after clicking the Save Settings buttons I tried going back to the preferences page and it wouldn't accept my new password. I used the default and it went right through. I changed it in the cfg files. Can anyone else confirm having this issue?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I hope that's an isolated glitch...it has worked every time for me -- and that's probably in the hundreds!


----------



## juzzie

Hackman website is not accessible. Can somebody post Hackman v4? Thanks.


----------



## intastella

http://www.tivohackman.com/ still appears to be down. Does anyone know of an alternative source?


----------



## Fofer

Looks up to me...


----------



## luder

Gargoyle557 said:


> I tried changing my password from the default in the preferences page but after clicking the Save Settings buttons I tried going back to the preferences page and it wouldn't accept my new password. I used the default and it went right through. I changed it in the cfg files. Can anyone else confirm having this issue?


The password change works great just be careful when changes made within the file I havent learned my lesson yet with Febuary 2007 (login) i then started seeing the ouput for advance login in the boot time input box instead of changing the itcl scripts.. I'm very new on how scripts are read but, i'm thinkin i should waiting for 6.2a to stream in.. It's funny how I started in car repair to learning scripts it's pretty exciting and much respect


----------



## speckhals

I've installed the files for vserver in /ptvupgrade/bin/vserver in TWP 1.3.1, but Hackman 4.0.0 won't start it.

Everything else works, including tserver.

I'm a novice and don't know a thing about programming, so please be kind!


----------



## PortlandPaw

If you're really running hackman 4.0.0, you should get the latest version that is compatible with TWP 1.3.1 -- Version 4.2.8 (see sig).

The latest version, 5.0.0 (at the moment), is not supported by TWP versions earlier than 1.4.

And also, please be sure to read the ReadMe!


----------



## chris59

Running 'tivoweb console' from the bash, I get this:

NONE missing close-brace
while compiling
"proc action_hackman {chan path env} { ..."
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 1219)
invoked from within
"source $module "

Ah, missing braces.....

I'm sure it's probably something else or someone else would have mentioned this. Any ideas?

My Tivo is a UK Thomson on 2.5.5 and TivoWeb 1.9.4 with Hackman 5.0.0. I've recently installed my third A disk, having had the first two die from exhaustion. I've never had Hackman working - I've only just installed my new Cachecard. I'm also a Microsoft man o I know) so my Linux knowledge is limited to work I've done on Tivos and Buffalo Linkstations.

Any ideas?


----------



## BTUx9

did you READ the post above yours? Or the info on the website?


----------



## chris59

Sorry, having not read anything that states Hackman 5 is ONLY compatible with TWP, I assumed it also worked with TivoWeb. Allow me to cower into a corner and attempt 4.2.8 instead...

I've run into a few problems with TWP on a UK S1, hence the need for TivoWeb. At least now you know what happens when you try to run 5.0.0 on TivoWeb.


----------



## BTUx9

Unless TWP provides stability or functionality you want that tivoweb doesn't provide, I'd have to agree with you... stick with tivoweb (if it ain't broke, don't fix it)


----------



## chris59

Thank you . Nice to have some moral support for my shamelessly outdated equipment. 

I'd rather have my Tivo than any of the more 'modern' alternatives available in the UK, 'cos it aint broke and I'm not fixing it. In fact, it beats the British competition hands down.

Oh, and for the benefit of the thread 4.2.8 now works just fine, as expected.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> If you're really running hackman 4.0.0, you should get the latest version that is compatible with TWP 1.3.1 -- Version 4.2.8 (see sig).
> 
> The latest version, 5.0.0 (at the moment), is not supported by TWP versions earlier than 1.4.
> 
> And also, please be sure to read the ReadMe!


Thanks, I've now done that. And believe it or not, I read the ReadMe all the way thru for the 2nd time.

My problem still persists....vserver won't start. Any other suggestions? Thanks! 

Never mind; Tivo dropped off the network and I've restarted 3 times now and I can't see it on the wireless network. I do know how to find the IP's. I didn't do anything except go eat breakfast and back to TWP.

I guess I'm screwed out of $200.00 and a lot of time. Well, I did triple my disk space.

Keep up the good work, guys. Maybe some day I'll be back.


----------



## juzzie

I have hacked DirecTV tivo series 2 (samsung 4040r) zippered and running tivowebplus 1.3.0. I did everything that readme file was telling for Hackman v4.2.8 installation (including change "set compliance 1"). I was using Textpad to change this line and ftp'd it to the /modules directory.

My TivoWebplus is installed into the root (not into the /var). I tried to mount it as read-write and then restarting the tivowebplus. No matter what I do, I'm getting this error when pressing HACKMAN tab in the tivowebplus:

*INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here-- *

What I'm doing wrong? The HACKMAN tab appears in the tivowebplus, but is giving me that error


----------



## Gargoyle557

juzzie said:


> I have hacked DirecTV tivo series 2 (samsung 4040r) zippered and running tivowebplus 1.3.0. I did everything that readme file was telling for Hackman v4.2.8 installation (including change "set compliance 1"). I was using Textpad to change this line and ftp'd it to the /modules directory.
> 
> My TivoWebplus is installed into the root (not into the /var). I tried to mount it as read-write and then restarting the tivowebplus. No matter what I do, I'm getting this error when pressing HACKMAN tab in the tivowebplus:
> 
> *INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here-- *
> 
> What I'm doing wrong? The HACKMAN tab appears in the tivowebplus, but is giving me that error


Did you try this?


----------



## JWThiers

juzzie said:


> I have hacked DirecTV tivo series 2 (samsung 4040r) zippered and running tivowebplus 1.3.0. I did everything that readme file was telling for Hackman v4.2.8 installation (including change "set compliance 1"). I was using Textpad to change this line and ftp'd it to the /modules directory.
> 
> My TivoWebplus is installed into the root (not into the /var). I tried to mount it as read-write and then restarting the tivowebplus. No matter what I do, I'm getting this error when pressing HACKMAN tab in the tivowebplus:
> 
> *INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here-- *
> 
> What I'm doing wrong? The HACKMAN tab appears in the tivowebplus, but is giving me that error


The key to this is where you "I was using Textpad to change this line and ftp'd it to the /modules directory" and then it says "no such file or directory". I would bet that if you use a text editor like joe or vi to view the hackman.cfg file on the tivo, not ftp'd to your pc, that it will have some funny characters at the end of each line (I think ^m, but don't remember for sure). If that is the case then the file got converted to a dos style txt document and not a 'nix style text, just run dos2unix on the file and it should work.


----------



## Klydeman

I'm running the latest TWP 2.0.0 (070228) and have installed Hackman v5.0.0.

TWP starts, but when Hackman is invoked, an error 'Server Terminated' occurs. I looked at the tivoweb.log and think that is has to do with the 'CreateHackman.cfg' is looking for /TivoWebPlus/config where the /config does not exist. the /config folder does not exist in the TWP 2.0.0.

Here is the snip it from the log file. Thoughts?

-Saving 

hackman.cfg to /TivoWebPlus/config/hackman.cfg
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't open 

"/TivoWebPlus/config/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"open $config w"
(procedure 

"regsubConfig" line 20)
invoked from within
"regsubConfig $data"
(procedure "saveHackmanConfig" line 8)
invoked from 

within
"saveHackmanConfig"
(procedure "CreateHackmanConfig" line 299)
invoked from within
"CreateHackmanConfig"
("uplevel" body line 446)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read 

file "/TivoWebPlus/config/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source 

$source_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
("uplevel" body line 524)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "
rss_util
Loading 

modules...


----------



## juzzie

OK. It looks like I discovered where the problem might be. It was already discussed on *page 37* of this thread. Here is the problem with Hackman v4.28 and Zippered tivo: 


rbautch said:


> ...which replaces the "1.3.0" in the TWP interface with the name of the tivo ($bashname). Paw, is there a better way for me to "name" the tivo without interfering with Hackman?


The solution to this problem is to edit hackman.itcl file and comment out the version check as described on page 37 of this thread. Works like a charm.


----------



## speckhals

speckhals said:


> Thanks, I've now done that. And believe it or not, I read the ReadMe all the way thru for the 2nd time.
> 
> My problem still persists....vserver won't start. Any other suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> Never mind; Tivo dropped off the network and I've restarted 3 times now and I can't see it on the wireless network. I do know how to find the IP's. I didn't do anything except go eat breakfast and back to TWP.
> 
> I guess I'm screwed out of $200.00 and a lot of time. Well, I did triple my disk space.
> 
> Keep up the good work, guys. Maybe some day I'll be back.


Well maybe I'm not screwed at all. I can view mypictures from my desktop and my laptop, so I'm connected. The only IP address I can see is my wireless bridge. Is there anything I can do to get to TWP?

I'm probably in the wrong forum now with this new problem. If I am, can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Klydeman

I'm not able to get Hackman v5.0.0 going with TWP v2.0.0 (070228). TWP plus starts but, when Hackman is 'invoked' within TWP, the TWP 'Server Terminates'

I posted, what I believe part of the issue.

My box is zippered with 'TivoWebPlus' in the Root directory (not /var). I did try by creating a folder '/TivoWebPlus/config' and copied over 'hackman.cfg'. In this configuration, at least TWP did not crash, but Hackman did not run, either. I did try and start Hackman in this configuration with the drive mounted read/write. What is not happening is the customized 'hackman.cfg' is not being created.

I did try and change the 'DefaultReadOnly' to 0, per

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4906216&&#post4906216

This did not work either.

Any ideas? TIA...


----------



## BTUx9

was TWP2 working before you installed hackman?
you can't run TWP2 from root without making provisions for ./config and ./backups

For more info on TWP2 installation issues, check http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/installation?wikiPageId=897799


----------



## Klydeman

BTUx9 said:


> was TWP2 working before you installed hackman?
> you can't run TWP2 from root without making provisions for ./config and ./backups
> 
> For more info on TWP2 installation issues, check http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/installation?wikiPageId=897799


TWP2 was installed and working, at least at some level. Let me look into this.

Okay, I was looking. Is it better to
a) create env variable (and to ask without researching first, how do you do that?)
b) just install in /var


----------



## unclemoosh

I am having a problem with Hackman 5.0 recognizing that I have changed the compliance variable as per the readme. I can't nail down the problem. I am running HDVR2's. All have been Zipper's and tweaked. Some are running 6.2a and some are waiting on the slices, running 6.2. 

The strange thing is, it works fine on some of each, acts like I didn't read the readme and make the mods on others. I had one unit that it ran on for a while and then started acting as though I didn't change the compliance varaiable. This was a unit running 6.2.

I have it running in a /var/hack/TivoWebPlus directory.

Any insights?

BTW, great app and than you for all of your time and effort, Portland Paw!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Try the latest version (5.1.0) now on the hackman site...I think it may address your issue.

And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## unclemoosh

PortlandPaw said:


> Try the latest version (5.1.0) now on the hackman site...I think it may address your issue.
> 
> And thanks for the kind words!


You're the best. That solved it!

Thank you so much.


----------



## beejaycee

As always, thanks for a great program. Just wanted to mention that the documentation link for 5.1 on the hackman site is a dead link. It still points to ReadMe5.0.htm instead of ReadMe5.1.htm.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Oops! Thanks for the catch!


----------



## RichardJH

As a UK user of a S1 (SA) Tivo (the only one available to us) and at present using TW 1.9.4 and TWP (not V2) and using hackman to to switch between them I need to now whether if I install the latest TWP 2.0 with the latest Hackman can I still swap between TWP and TW1.9.4 as before. I need to keep TW1.9.4 as some of the modules I use are not compatible with TW 2.0


----------



## PortlandPaw

I believe it will swap OK but, to be honest, that's an old feature I haven't tested recently, certainly not with the new 5.1.0 hackman. I would test it like this (your paths may vary):
1. Rename your current TWP directory: mv /var/hack/tivowebplus /var/hack/OLDtivowebplus
2. Follow the directions to install TWP 2.0 in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus (has to be TivoWebPlus for future updating function to work)
3. Install hackman 5.1.0
4. See how it works.

If it doesn't work, I would do this:
1. rm -r /var/hack/TivoWebPlus
2. mv /var/hack/OLDtivowebplus /var/hack/tivowebplus

That should put you back where you were before. Please post your success or failure and if it doesn't work I'll try to fix it -- just give me as much detail as possible.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> 1. Rename your current TWP directory: mv /var/hack/tivowebplus /var/hack/OLDtivowebplus
> 2. Follow the directions to install TWP 2.0 in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus (has to be TivoWebPlus for future updating function to work)
> 3. Install hackman 5.1.0
> 4. See how it works.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I would do this:
> 1. rm -r /var/hack/TivoWebPlus
> 2. mv /var/hack/OLDtivowebplus /var/hack/tivowebplus
> 
> That should put you back where you were before. Please post your success or failure and if it doesn't work I'll try to fix it -- just give me as much detail as possible.


Richard let us know how this goes as I would certainly be interested to try TivoWebPlus 2.0 instead of TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 if I could swap between it and TivoWeb 1.9.4 using Hackman.

However obviously we can only give up on TivoWeb 1.9.4 completely if Tracker, DailyMail and Highlights modules are rewritten to be fully compatible with TivoWebPlus 2.0


----------



## wadge

I'm using a UK S1 Tivo. I have just installed TWP v2 and the latest Hackman (after my var/hack directory was automatically deleted).

I'm getting this error message though and Hackman won't startup:

--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
list doesn't contain element 21
while executing
"lreplace $hm::applist $position $position "not_here" "
(procedure "checkmod" line 6)
 invoked from within
"checkmod "noscramble" "myworld" 21"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 53)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

wadge, before I can diagnose the problem I have to ask: Did you install it as instructed? If not, go back and read the ReadMe and be sure to delete any hackman.cfg file included in the ./config directory.


----------



## wadge

Everything was done as per the instructions apart from deleting the the .cfg file in the config directory. Now it comes up with 'Server Terminated'. I remember reading someone else earlier on this thread having the same problem so for a bit of reading up now.


----------



## wadge

Not sure what happened, but it's working now. Thanks.


----------



## downtownpaulyp

OK, here's an interesting one. I have successfully installed TWP 2.0.0 and Hackman 5.1.0.

Password change from the preferences page will not save.

I've enabled the Show Boot Load buttons, they display just fine. However, when I click on a Boot Load button, I get a "File does not exist..." message.

I think the setbootapps procedure can't locate the rc.sysinit.author file to edit. 

Thoughts?


----------



## intastella

I ended up doing an install of tivoweb 1.9.4 and tivowebplus 2.0 (along with hackman 5.1) and it all went smoothly.

Everything appears to be working well.


----------



## Pete77

intastella said:


> I ended up doing an install of tivoweb 1.9.4 and tivowebplus 2.0 (along with hackman 5.1) and it all went smoothly.
> 
> Everything appears to be working well.


Can you change between both programs OK using the options in Hackman?


----------



## Stradlingp

I've done the same install on my UK TiVo and unless I've done something wrong, there is no option to switch between Tivoweb/TWP in Hackman 5.x as there was in Hackman 4.x 

If you need to swap between the two, it is not too difficult to stop one server and then start the other one though its not as convenient as in the old Hackman.

I've generally had a trouble free experience of changing to TWP 2. I've managed to get tracker and DailyMail working after a bit of fiddling in the itcl files and copying over missing modules etc.

The only hack that I regularly use(d) that doesn't work is scheduling recordings from Digiguide but I can live without it, just!

I like the feel of TWP 2.0 over the original TivoWeb and it seems to crash less often on my box but, as usual, YMMV.


----------



## RichardJH

Where you using the web version of digiguide or the PC based one. I would miss the use of the PC based one that I use.

I have just installed TWP 2.0 ( no more than 10 mins ago) and already am impressed. It certainly seems a lot quicker in bringing up a very long Now Playing list and also provides more info.

I will keep testing


----------



## RichardJH

> I believe it will swap OK but, to be honest, that's an old feature I haven't tested recently,


I have installed TWP 2.0 and hackman 5.1 and all work well except hackman does not appear to have a button to swap between TWP and TW1.9.4.

If I quit TWP and restart TW1.9.4 from telnet and enter hackman from TW1.9.4 I get the option to swap to TWP and this action is carried out correctly and puts me straight into the hackman screen in TWP 2.0 but without the option to go from TWP to TW1.9.4 I cannot swap back without having to use telnet.

When running TWP 1.3.1 alongside TW1.9.4 with both running Hackman 4.2.6 the option to swap back and forth between the 2 works fine.


----------



## Stradlingp

Hi Richard,

Yes, I am using the PC version of Digiguide. The ability to right click and 'record this programme with TiVo' was one of my most used TiVo hacks. 

However, as I have tracker and dailymail running OK, I'm prepared to put up with its loss for the moment.


----------



## RichardJH

What error occurred when you tried to run digiguide with TWP 2.0.

I must admit I could not do without Digiguide because I have it set up for 2 Tivos so in the event of a clash I can choose to try Tivo2.

If Hackman can be sorted to allow swapping between TWP 2.0 and TW1.9.4 what I will do is leave TW 1.9.4 running as default and swap to TWP when I want to use the better bits it seems to offer


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> If Hackman can be sorted to allow swapping between TWP 2.0 and TW1.9.4 what I will do is leave TW 1.9.4 running as default and swap to TWP when I want to use the better bits it seems to offer


It might work better the other way round to be honest as the main point of TWP 2.0 is a much lower memory resident footprint when working with a large program database like SkyDigital. So using TWP 2.0 is much less likely to cause an unexpected Tivo reboot than TW 1.9.4.

The only long term solution is for Highlights, Tracker, DailyMail and Digiguide etc modules to be revised by the authors so they can work with TWP 2.0, plus also all of Ljay's various useful TivoWeb addons and hacks that are not already incorporated into TWP 2.0


----------



## RichardJH

I agree entirely but the only reason for my way round is because I tend to go straight to digiguide and get a list of my favourite programmes that way and just right click to record to either Tivo. If TWP was running as default I wouls get errors every time.

After my previous post I realised that the issue with digiguide is not just with TWP 2.0 because it doesnt work with any version of TWP AFAIK


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> After my previous post I realised that the issue with digiguide is not just with TWP 2.0 because it doesnt work with any version of TWP AFAIK


Sadly this seems to be the case with a number of the more interesting TW 1.9.4 specific modules. So on the whole I'm likely to stick with TW 1.9.4 and suffer the odd reboot after having used several of the more demanding Tivoweb modules in succession.

Also now I have Cron working I'm thinking of scheduling a nightly reboot of Tivo around 5am to try and lessen the TW 1.9.4 eventual memory overflow reboot issues. These are never caused by just one module after a recent Tivo reboot but caused when using several demanding TW 1.9.4 modules in succession. The Tivo never reboots on its own with TW 1.9.4 just left running in the background and normal recordings going on.


----------



## Stradlingp

RichardJH said:


> What error occurred when you tried to run digiguide with TWP 2.0.


At the risk of this turning into a TivoWebPlus 2 thread, this is the error I get while trying to schedule from the PC version Digiguide



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguidesearch '' 'set "q" "East Is East";set "qtime" "22:00:00";set "qdate" "03/11/2007";set "qchan" "Film4 Plus 1";'
can't read "url_prefix": no such variable
    while executing
"puts $chan """
    (procedure "digiguide_forward" line 4)
    invoked from within
"digiguide_forward $chan $url"
    (procedure "MOD::action_digiguidesearch" line 133)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

Perhaps any further discussion of this should be taken to the TWP 2 forum threads on oztivo.net or the 'other place' where you can get a good deal from a database


----------



## BTUx9

Better idea... I've started a TWP 2.0 thread here


----------



## RichardJH

> Perhaps any further discussion of this should be taken to the TWP 2 forum threads on oztivo.net or the 'other place' where you can get a good deal from a database


I agree and see no reason why we shouldn't have a thread in the Tivo UK forum as both Pete77 and I are regular posters there.

John1980 (OzTivo) also visits there and always reccommends TWP.

This thread should be left to Hackman issues and hopefully PortlandPaw may be able to cure one problem for us namely the inability to swap between TWP 2.0 and TW 1.9.4

For info I have started a new thread at TivoUK see 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4938349#post4938349


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> This thread should be left to Hackman issues and hopefully PortlandPaw may be able to cure one problem for us namely the inability to swap between TWP 2.0 and TW 1.9.4


And an extremely crucial problem that must be addressed IMHO.


----------



## cyklfreak

i just installed hackman and am unable to get it to work

I can see a tab in the main menu of twp but when I click it i get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
invalid command name "do_action"
while executing
"do_action quit $chan 1 $env 0"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 6)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

my log file says:
gdchecker
hackman
...<< Sorry, but this version of hackman is not compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>
...<< Please visit www.tivohackman.com and download hackman Version 4.2.8 >>
higuide
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 751 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
rss
sched
screen
search
sysadmin
theme
ui
update
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xPlusz
xlist
POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
invoked from within
"gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
(file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/xlist.itcl" line 560)
invoked from within
"source $module "
{more}
Accepting Connections

any ideas why??
I installed 5.1.0

thanks

bryan


----------



## BTUx9

sorry to be blunt, but did you READ the logfile? Especially lines that contain the word hackman


----------



## ttodd1

I'll be more blunt this one:

"hackman...<< Sorry, but this version of hackman is not compatible with this version of TivoWebPlus. >>...<< Please visit www.tivohackman.com and download hackman Version 4.2.8 >>
"


----------



## cyklfreak

yes I did read it but Since I got that file from the website, I figured I did something wrong

BTW...blunt is fine with me... I know nothing about computers so I need all the help I can get


----------



## ttodd1

The website lists 3 different versions of the software plus the main page states:

"The file section includes hackman Version 4.2.8 for use with TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus prior to Version 1.4. I recommend the use of the latest version of TWP with the latest version of hackman, available in the file section."

You didn't post your version of TWP but I'm guessing it is prior to v1.4. The thing you did wrong was not read the Note that is on the website or the log file.


----------



## PortlandPaw

downtownpaulyp said:


> Password change from the preferences page will not save.


Fixed!

Thank you for calling this oversight to my attention. (I don't use the passw


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Thank you for calling this oversight to my attention. (I don't use the password feature)
> 
> Unable to duplicate error.


Portland Paw are you still working on fixing the issue with not being able to swap from TivoWebPlus 2.0 back to TivoWeb 1.9.4 using your latest version of Hackman. This is even though swapping from TivoWeb 1.9.4 to TivoWebPlus 2.0 continues to operate as normal.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yes.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Latest version added back the capability to toggle between TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TWP 2.0...at the request from our friends in the U.K.


----------



## RichardJH

Thank you very much. Tested and works fine. :up: :up:


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> Latest version added back the capability to toggle between TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TWP 2.0...at the request from our friends in the U.K.


Many thanks Portland Paw for keeping the needs of your British friends from across the pond in mind.

The main thing to realise is that we Brits only have our 5+ year old Tivo S1s to use and as these do not support more than a single tuner the advantages of TivoWebPlus 2.0 over TivoWeb 1.9.4 are far less self evident to us.

And it just so happens that a rather interesting variety of UK specific modules were developed, which were all perfected in TivoWeb 1.9.4, and where it remains open to doubt that the developers of all those modules (who are now often preoccupied with HD Tv on the Sky platform or using Windows MCE with our Freeview FTA digital tv service) will find the time or inclination to ever redevelop those modules to work under TivoWebPlus 2.0. And after all we don't even know how long Tivo will go on servicing our old UK Tivo S1s with guide data, but so far Tivo have been blessedly loyal to us and at the present time they still continue to sell new Lifetime Subscriptions at £199 (nearly 400 USD) to any poor souls here who have been paying the monthly subscription at £10 per month (nearly 20USD per month) for all these last few years.

Nonetheless our Sky Digital satellite platform is very channel heavy, just like DirecTv, and so the fact of the matter is that TivoWeb 1.9.4 does cause a UK Tivo S1 machine to eventually reboot after using a few more demanding TivoWeb 1.9.4 apps, even after canging TIVOSH_POOLSIZE in the tivoweb (no extension) file to 3244068. 

In the circumstances our only option is to go on using TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.0 and to switch between them to try to enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Not that it was needed, but your detailed explanation of the UK TiVo world makes my effort all worthwhile. With my 4 DTivos and 1 SA, all S1, I too feel soon-to-be-orphaned. But at least I have S2 and S3 to look forward to, even if more investment is needed. But that pales in comparison to the forced obsolesence that will happen when HD televisions are all that can be purchased. So let's all enjoy it while we have it...cheers!


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> With my 4 DTivos and 1 SA, all S1, I too feel soon-to-be-orphaned.


Have you ever come across one of our UK members called cyril. He owns 4 or more UK Tivo S1s at the last count. His theory is to record almost all major tv programs of any possible merit just in case he then needs to view them.



> But at least I have S2 and S3 to look forward to, even if more investment is needed. But that pales in comparison to the forced obsolesence that will happen when HD televisions are all that can be purchased. So let's all enjoy it while we have it...cheers!


One hopes that the Tivo S3 at least could support the habits of any HD televisions so rude and brash that they refuse to talk to the SD broadcasting technologies of yesteryear.

So much is made of this great new marketing god HDTV. Bit compared to the change from black and white to colour tv or 4:3 to widescreen format this is surely the least radical significant shift in viewing format experience so far. And if you are somewhat cynical like me then you may perhapsl expect that no sooner is HDTV established then Super HDTV or 3D HDTV will become the next must have technology creating yet more built in obsolescence for today's leading edge models.

As to HDTV there seems no obvious reason why the 30,000 or so owners of Thomson Tivo S1s in the UK could not be allowed an upgrade path to the Tivo S3 machine. But the argument I think runs somewhere along the lines that the UK service never reached a critical customer mass to make a profit in its two years of active marketing from 2000-2002 and that to allow us to have the S3 machine would mean Tivo going on sustaining service in a loss making territory for years to come. And unfortunately in the UK Tivo have already had their fingers burned after dabbling with the manipulative forces of the Sky television empire and now seem reluctant to return and do further battle with that relentless and deep pocketed commercial foe..................................


----------



## downtownpaulyp

PortlandPaw said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Thank you for calling this oversight to my attention.


David,

Thanks for the fix. Have you been able to look at the buttons to load hacks at boot?

I still have the "Editing: *File does not exist...*" situation.

The function to add boot apps to rc.sysinit.author is failing to locate the file.

--Pauly


----------



## PortlandPaw

downtownpaulyp, have you tried the latest version? Still getting the error? I haven't been able to duplicate it -- I need more information about the conditions under which it occurs.


----------



## Captain_reef

I have had a working TWP 2.0 and installed Hackman 5.1.3 as per instricutions, FTP files in to modules, images, etc. Did a reload and now TWP does not load.
My system does not have console command so I cannot start it manuall via Telnet.
Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## BTUx9

running a hacked tivo with neither a serial cable+serial bash enabled nor network+telnet is a really BAD idea

if root is r/w, you could ftp in a script to start telnet on a reboot
if TWP is in var, there's the possibility of ftping a replacement tivoweb file which would do the same
or, you could use ftp to delete the files you added

there are 1 or 2 other possibilities... 

which of these may/may not work will depend on how your tivo is hacked and the current state of it


----------



## Captain_reef

I have a cable, can get in and get bash prompt.
Not sure how to correct the problem, however.

I have renamed hackman.itcl to hackman.orgitcl, thus not invoking it and now have tivowebplus up.

Question is, what did I miss in Hackman. Set the variable to 1 and transfered the files. Seems there is nothing else to do. 

I have TWP under ptvupgrade and installed from PTVnet and Instacake.


----------



## BTUx9

did you look at the tivoweb log?


----------



## Captain_reef

yes, here is relative section.

Of course, this log shows hackma not starting as I renamed it so it did not invoke.

My real question is how to get hackman running.

for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
html
sendkey
util
index
http
ui
rec
btutils
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
hackman_util
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-Root directory mounted read-only.
-Thursday, March 15, 2007, 01:13 PM, local time
rss_util
Loading modules...


----------



## BTUx9

Captain_reef said:


> yes, here is relative section.
> 
> Of course, this log shows hackma not starting as I renamed it so it did not invoke.
> 
> My real question is how to get hackman running.


umm... then looking at the log when it fails to run would make sense, no?


----------



## Captain_reef

renamed hackman.itcl back and ran, hackman does not show up an log looks the same.

I am going to re-read the hackman troubleshooting section again.


----------



## Siy_b

I'm getting the same problem "Editing: File does not exist..." when I click on the boot icons.

I'm running the latest version.


----------



## Shadow Rider

Hi guys, this is the first time I have posted in this forum although I've learned alot from reading the forum for over a year now. I've have two hacked DirecTivo's for that time as well and can usually figure out any problems by just searching through the forum but I have a problem now that has got me stumped. I just started getting this error from TWP when starting Hackman.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "procs": no such variable
while executing
"string first $appname $procs"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 81)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I am presently at TivoWebPlus - v1.3.1 (1.3.1 (oztivo-061229) and Hackman 4.2.8 with both of my DirecTivo's and they have both been chugging along great until now except one of them had this error last night when I tried to go into the Hackman module. Everything else in TWP works fine, I just get the error in the Hackman module. I've tried alot of stuff up to deleting the TWP directory and doing an install of TWP 2.0 with Hackman 5.1.3 but had the same kind of error with it when going into the Hackman module so now I think it must be something that resides outside of the TWP directory that is causing the problem. Can any of you guys point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I really don't know how to diagnose the problems that the last three posters have described. One thing I need to know is the directory where TWP 2.0 and hackman are installed.


----------



## Shadow Rider

Mine is installed in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus


----------



## PortlandPaw

Shadow, I've seen that happen after TWP has sat idle for too long and has cleared memory. Try clicking on TivoWebPlus in the upper left hand corner to get to the main menu and then go to hackman.


----------



## Siy_b

PortlandPaw said:


> I really don't know how to diagnose the problems that the last three posters have described. One thing I need to know is the directory where TWP 2.0 and hackman are installed.


Yes, mine is in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus too.

Brand new install of TivoWebPlus and Hackman.

not had any problems with the previous versions, would the hackmain.cfg files be of any use to you?

Simon


----------



## speckhals

I reinstalled PTVupgrade with TWP 1.3.1 after receiving 6.2a from DTV. I installed Hackman 4.2.8 again, and I get this error:

"hackman found /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd in the file scan.
ftppathname has been set to /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd."

Knowing nothing about programming, how do I correct this?

Also when trying to start vserver from Hackman, I get a message to try recreating Hackman.cfg. I've done that a number of times and still get this result.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mphare

I have HM 5.2 running on one machine, but my other two are giving me fits: TWP 2.0 won't keep running.

Here's a log:


> DTiVo_002
> /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus
> $ ./tivoweb console
> DTiVo_002
> /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus
> $
> DTiVo_002
> /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus
> $ Starting TWP pid=16006
> TivoWebPlus - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070210))
> The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
> This program is licensed under the GPL.
> See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
> for copyright and credit information.
> PoolSize=2916352
> Loading libs...
> util
> sendkey
> html
> index
> http
> ui
> rec
> btutils
> -running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
> hackman_util
> -- hackman Version 5.0.0 --
> -Root directory mounted read-only.
> -Sunday, March 18, 2007, 07:43 PM, local time
> rss_util
> Loading modules...
> hackman
> -Registered hackman
> -actions: hackman triage backdoormenu
> xPlusz
> -actions: hackman_xPlusz
> -Registered backup
> -Registered channelgrid
> -Registered channelprefs
> -Registered confresManual
> -Registered build_extract_page
> -Registered folders
> -Registered gallery
> -Registered gdchecker
> -Registered higuide
> -Registered info
> -Registered logos
> -Registered logs
> -Registered mail
> -Registered manrec
> -Registered mfs
> -Registered mrv
> -Registered reorder
> -Registered rowformat
> -Registered rss
> -Registered sysadmin
> -Registered theme
> -Registered channellist
> -Registered deletedshows
> -Registered history
> -Registered nowshowing
> -Registered search
> -Registered seasonpass
> -Registered wishlists
> -Registered todo
> -Registered todo/1
> -Registered todo/2
> -Registered update
> -Registered whatson
> - [19/Mar/2007:00:43:21] saving module_cache.cfg
> couldn't open "./config/module_cache.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open "$::data_dir/config/$f.cfg" w"
> (procedure "saveConfig" line 3)
> invoked from within
> "saveConfig module_cache $outs"
> (file "./load.tcl" line 573)
> invoked from within
> "source $source_dir/load.tcl"
> (procedure "load" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "load 0"
> (file "./httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
> Error: The last session did not complete successfully
> Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop


Why am I having a problem with the module_cache.cfg file? It's set up just like the other one that is running..


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've written a new routine for hackman that does what the TiVo patch does as developed by jberman (thanks, jman!). It's only been tested on my Series 1 standalone and DTivos and I have no idea what it will do on other models. It probably won't brick them, but you proceed at your own risk.

Oh, and be sure to read the ReadMe if you're new to hackman.

I'm curious if it works on any Series 2 or 3 models


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> I've written a new routine for hackman that does what the TiVo patch does as developed by jberman (thanks, jman!). It's only been tested on my Series 1 standalone and DTivos and I have no idea what it will do on other models. It probably won't brick them, but you proceed at your own risk.
> 
> I'll be putting together the next zip package in the next few days with documentation, etc. but I thought it would be a good idea to get this out ASAP, as the DST thing seems to have upset a lot of people.
> 
> If you don't have hackman already, you'll have to download it (see sig) and then replace the hackman.itcl file with the attached. It won't work without all the other hackman files! Don't install just the attached file and then ask me why it's not working!
> 
> Oh, and be sure to read the ReadMe if you're new to hackman.
> 
> I've posted the new hackman.itcl on my website (see sig) and am curious if it works on any Series 2 or 3 models


 I installed and got this error:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
invalid command name "do_action"
while executing
"do_action quit $chan 1 $env 0"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 8)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
I have TWP1.3.1 and a series 2.

I see, after reading the filel, that this is version 5.3. I reverted back to 4.xx.


----------



## SnakeEyes

The TiVo patch is cumulative to any DST patch (jberman) a user installs.


----------



## PortlandPaw

speckhals, I'm sorry, but this is a part of hackman version 5.0 and up, which is for TWP 1.4 and up. Your reversion to 4.0 was a good decision, but I'd recommend upgrading to TWP 2.0.


----------



## speckhals

Thanks. I installed TWP 1.3.1 from PTVupgrade, so I don't know how to install TWP 2. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## SteelersFan

speckhals said:


> Thanks. I installed TWP 1.3.1 from PTVupgrade, so I don't know how to install TWP 2. Can you point me in the right direction?


Here.


----------



## mphare

Any ideas from my problem?

Why do I get:



> -Registered whatson
> - [19/Mar/2007:00:43:21] saving module_cache.cfg
> couldn't open "./config/module_cache.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open "$::data_dir/config/$f.cfg" w"
> (procedure "saveConfig" line 3)
> invoked from within


when starting TWP2 with Hackman 5.2


----------



## PortlandPaw

That looks like a TWP issue, but it may be caused by hackman setting the drive R/O, which many have told me should be the default. To remedy this, take the following steps:
1. Edit the ./modules/hackman.cfg file so that "variable DefaultReadOnly," which is currently "1" is "0.'
2. Delete the ./config/hackman.cfg file (NOT the one you just edited!)
3. Do a Restart; Quit and Restart
Let us know if that works.


----------



## BTUx9

running root r/w is not the suggested way of dealing with the problem... if you use a recent bundle, it should default to /var/TWP/config if root is r/o... there's more info for other ways to set things up in the wiki (link in my sig)


----------



## unclemoosh

I got this when I tried the Adjust Tivo Clock command



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_triage '/DST' ''
invalid attribute: TimeZoneOld
    while executing
"dbobj $setup get $hm::DSTzone"
    ("uplevel" body line 3)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 1)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set setup [db $db open $hm::DSTpath]
set tztime [dbobj $setup get $hm::DSTzone]
}"
    (procedure "hackman_DST" line 19)
    invoked from within
"hackman_DST $chan "" $env"
    ("DST" arm line 1)
    invoked from within
"switch  $path {
"backdoorcodes" {hackman_backdoorcodes $chan "" $env "" ""}
"confirm" {hackman_confirm $chan "" $env}
"create_file" {hackman_create_fi..."
    (procedure "MOD::action_triage" line 12)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

I am running an HDVR2, 6.2a, TWP070318, Hackman 5.3.0, zippered, tweaked.

Thanks for your contributions to us!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yep, that's expected since I don't have a 6.x to test on. I'll be working on other sw versions as I learn what MFS attributes to look for.


----------



## BTUx9

Just out of curiosity, why would anyone want to run the "Adjust Tivo Clock" routine on a tivo running 6.2a? It correctly handles the new DST in all cases, whereas using the routine to adjust the tivo clock shows incorrect times on either side of a DST change.


----------



## mphare

PortlandPaw said:


> That looks like a TWP issue, but it may be caused by hackman setting the drive R/O, which many have told me should be the default. To remedy this, take the following steps:
> 1. Edit the ./modules/hackman.cfg file so that "variable DefaultReadOnly," which is currently "1" is "0.'
> 2. Delete the ./config/hackman.cfg file (NOT the one you just edited!)
> 3. Do a Restart; Quit and Restart
> Let us know if that works.


That seems to have done it. Thanks.
Interesting, I didn't have to do this on one of the DTiVos. I was able to leave the value at 1 and it all still worked.

Thanks again!


----------



## unclemoosh

BTUx9 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would anyone want to run the "Adjust Tivo Clock" routine on a tivo running 6.2a? It correctly handles the new DST in all cases, whereas using the routine to adjust the tivo clock shows incorrect times on either side of a DST change.


I just figured I'd try it to see what would happen. PortlandPaw asked for feedback in his post #1261, so I figured I would try it and get back with him.

It's not a problem for me, I was just testing to try to do what I could to help.


----------



## PortlandPaw

BTUx9 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would anyone want to run the "Adjust Tivo Clock" routine on a tivo running 6.2a? It correctly handles the new DST in all cases, whereas using the routine to adjust the tivo clock shows incorrect times on either side of a DST change.


Not owning one of those critters, I don't know the answer to this question. But if a unit (particularly a DTivo) is not connected by telephone line or if updates are blocked to prevent wiping out hacks, wouldn't this be the solution? That is, two shifts, forward and back in the spring, and two in the fall?

But by all means, I wouldn't recommend a solution where there is no problem!


----------



## BTUx9

It would solve the problem of manual recordings, but not the problem of handling advanced guide data (which has been a problem on some S2 dtivos)


----------



## PortlandPaw

I thought time display and guide data display were also a problem. jberman's hack (which I shamelessly stole and modified) fixes that on my S1s.


----------



## BTUx9

I don't consider that a big problem, being just cosmetic, but yes, that, too


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's not cosmetic when your wife wants to know why the 11:00 o'clock news isn't on until midnight!


----------



## Fofer




----------



## BTUx9

PortlandPaw said:


> It's not cosmetic when your wife wants to know why the 11:00 o'clock news isn't on until midnight!


And in those cases, taking the upgrade is much better, because you still see some inaccurate info using the timezone fix. (but that's just my opinion)


----------



## PortlandPaw

What inaccurate info still exists after the jberman fix? My S1s seem to be fine. Much better than my Dell PocketPC, which is still off by an hour despite Microsoft patches!

And I think I'd rather manually adjust the tz rather than have to re-install all my hacks. Just lazy, I guess.

Is the TiVo patch a one-time thing that will take care of the future, or will it have to be downloaded and implemented twice in the spring and twice in the fall?


----------



## BTUx9

PortlandPaw said:


> What inaccurate info still exists after the jberman fix? My S1s seem to be fine. Much better than my Dell PocketPC, which is still off by an hour despite Microsoft patches!
> 
> And I think I'd rather manually adjust the tz rather than have to re-install all my hacks. Just lazy, I guess.
> 
> Is the TiVo patch a one-time thing that will take care of the future, or will it have to be downloaded and implemented twice in the spring and twice in the fall?


The issues with this method to fix DST have been talked to death in many other threads.

I would think that TiVo's DST fix would only be applied 2x a year, not 4x, but I haven't seen a definitive post


----------



## PortlandPaw

mphare said:


> That seems to have done it. Thanks.
> Interesting, I didn't have to do this on one of the DTiVos. I was able to leave the value at 1 and it all still worked.
> 
> Thanks again!


Great! Now as BTUx9 recommends, I too would recommend setting the default back to read only. This can be done on hackman's Preferences page without having to change any config files. I would hope that TWP would continue to function OK. If not, then I would suggest uninstalling TWP and following the directions on BTUx9's wiki.


----------



## PortlandPaw

But there's still an issue with DST -- now that I have all my TiVos jberman'd and displaying the correct time and guide data, TWP (latest oztivo-070321) thinks I'm in Nova Scotia (Atlantic Time Zone) instead of Maine! Frankly, if it comes to a choice, I'd rather have the right time on the TiVo.

What does TWP show on S1 TiVos that have received the TiVo patch? Or does TWP display properly only on Series 2 machines that have received the full TiVo upgrade?


----------



## BTUx9

You may have to override the dst policy if TWP doesn't pick up that your current tz is set for not using DST.
(setting DST_Policy=1 in tivoweb.cfg should disable dst)

if you're resetting the timezone 4x a year, you'll probably have to fiddle with that setting at the time, also... changing 2x a year you should be able to leave it at disabled.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's my hope...we'll see in a week or two.


----------



## heppy

Hi there,

Hope someone can help me. I'm running a UK S1 Tivo with the latest TivoWebPlus and have tried to install the latest HackMan but I'm getting the 'Server Terminated' error. I've tried to find the answer but nothing seems to be working, I've followed the instructions. The only thing I can think of is my install directory which is currently var/hack/twp2/TivoWebPlus - should it be var/hack/TivoWebPlus? If so, aside from reinstallation, what's the easiest way to move the directory and make sure Tivo loads up TWP in the new location?

Hope you can help...I miss my hackman!

Simon


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> speckhals, I'm sorry, but this is a part of hackman version 5.0 and up, which is for TWP 1.4 and up. Your reversion to 4.0 was a good decision, but I'd recommend upgrading to TWP 2.0.


Thanks; I've upraded to 2.0, and it's been working fine. Today I uploaded Hackman 5.2.0 per the "readme" instructions, but Hackman doesn't show up after restarting or rebooting. I've uploaded two times and changed the file as instructed. Any suggestions?


----------



## PortlandPaw

speckhals and heppy, please post whatever message you get when you load TWP from bash...I need more to go on. The process is described in the ReadMe under "Troubleshooting."


----------



## heppy

Here's what I get then....



> PoolSize=2916352
> Loading libs...
> util
> sendkey
> html
> index
> http
> ui
> rec
> btutils
> -running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
> hackman_util
> -- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
> - running ppc find -- mips version of find selected.
> -SendKey not found -- SendKey functions disabled
> -Searching for TiVo hacks...(takes about a minute)
> CHILDSTATUS 401 126 ./bin_mips/find: ./bin_mips/find: cannot execute binary file
> while executing "exec $hm::find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune
> -o -path /tvbin -prune -o -name $filex ! -name *.log -type d"
> (procedure "CreateHackmanConfig" line 83)
> invoked from within
> "CreateHackmanConfig"
> ("uplevel" body line 448)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel 1 "$s" "
> POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "./config/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
> ("uplevel" body line 524)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel 1 "$s" "
> rss_util
> Loading modules.......ALL FINE FROM HERE


hope that makes sense and you can give me a clue what to do.....

Heppy


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> speckhals and heppy, please post whatever message you get when you load TWP from bash...I need more to go on. The process is described in the ReadMe under "Troubleshooting."


I learn more and more as I search, make many mistakes, and finally correct things. I owe this to many of you who help.
I finally learned how to start tivoweb from the bash. The errors showed read only file system, so I did a rootwrite, and ran tivoweb. Hackman loaded!
Now, my next problem is when I click on start vserver, I get this error:
"There was an error starting mPlayer (vserver)
bad switch "--unavailable--": must be -keepnewline or --
bad switch "--unavailable--": must be -keepnewline or --"
What should I look for now?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Heppy -- I don't know what's wrong. I would suggest removing all of the hackman files, including the ones in the bin_mips directory, downloading the latest hackman (see sig) and re-installing. I'm hoping it's a corrupted find file.

speckhals -- you're getting there! Make sure that vserver is correctly loaded on your TiVo. Apparently, hackman can't find it. Also make sure it's named vserver. If it's there, delete ./config/hackman.cfg and let hackman find it. 

Did you install vserver afer hackman? If so, hackman doesn't know about it until you force a re-scan, which you can also do from the Preferences | View Paths and Pathnames | Rebuild ...


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> Heppy -- I don't know what's wrong. I would suggest removing all of the hackman files, including the ones in the bin_mips directory, downloading the latest hackman (see sig) and re-installing. I'm hoping it's a corrupted find file.
> 
> speckhals -- you're getting there! Make sure that vserver is correctly loaded on your TiVo. Apparently, hackman can't find it. Also make sure it's named vserver. If it's there, delete ./config/hackman.cfg and let hackman find it.
> 
> Did you install vserver afer hackman? If so, hackman doesn't know about it until you force a re-scan, which you can also do from the Preferences | View Paths and Pathnames | Rebuild ...


I rebuilt the Pathnames, and got the following message:"A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
(this message is informational, and does not indicate an error)hackman found /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd in the file scan.
hm::ftppathname has been set to /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd.

hackman found /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
but found /ptvupgrade/busybox/crond in the file scan.
hm::cronpathname has been set to /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root.

You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues."
Hackman shows tserver and vserver. I try start on both, and hackman says the servers are starting. When it returns to the hackman screen, the buttons are still green. All other functions start and stop as intended. Something else I should do? Does superpatch v6.2a have anything to do with this?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Can you start vserver and tserver from bash? What commands do you use? 

Are the permissions set correctly for vserver and tserver?

To check if they're really running, try starting them from bash and then look at the results of "ps ax"


----------



## helpdeskdan

30 second skip broken in twp 2.0 w/ hackman on original series 1. I don't get it, I have "Use native 'SendKey" (Series 1)" checked! Everything worked fine in 1.2.1. (can't remember the hackman version... if it's very important I can start it up) I CAN get it to work if I use unclick the box. But, it doesn't seem as fast - would like to get the native sendkey working. 

Any help greatly appreciated. 

NTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_triage '/backdoorcodes' 'set "selection" "2";set "file" "itcl";'
/bin/bash: SendKey: command not found
while executing
"exec /bin/bash -c "SendKey $key""

(ect)


----------



## helpdeskdan

bash-2.02# SendKey
bash: SendKey: command not found

Hum.... ok, maybe it will never work. Why did it work before?


----------



## PortlandPaw

This feature was affected by the changeover to the new memory management system for reasons I don't yet know. In the interest of expedience, I left it as helpdeskdan found it.

Since then I think I have some ideas that might work, but it might be a while before I get to it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

This bugged me when I couldn't fix it at first...so this morning I got curious and figured out a way to solve the problem. It will be in the next release of hackman, which will come out when beta testers give me positive reports on the latest DST routine for TiVo models I don't own.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> Can you start vserver and tserver from bash? What commands do you use?
> 
> Are the permissions set correctly for vserver and tserver?
> 
> To check if they're really running, try starting them from bash and then look at the results of "ps ax"


Here's what I get when trying to start from bash: "/ptvupgrade/bin/tserver: ?xml: No such file or directory
/ptvupgrade/bin/tserver: !--TransferQueueItems--: No such file or directory
/ptvupgrade/bin/tserver: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `<Items><V'
'
bash-2.02# 
bash-2.02# "


I went back to ************ and re-downloaded tserver and vserver, ftp'd them to my Tivo, and everything is working great!


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know what the problem is but it ain't got nothin' to do with hackman!

I suggest you contact ptvupgrade or look at their forum pages.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> I don't know what the problem is but it ain't got nothin' to do with hackman!
> 
> I suggest you contact ptvupgrade or look at their forum pages.


You're right again! See my edited post. :up:


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've posted the latest version of hackman (see sig) that I believe handles DST shifts on all TiVo software versions except the problematic 3.1. Please let me know if it works OK or not, as I have no way of directly testing it.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> I've posted the latest version of hackman (see sig) that I believe handles DST shifts on all TiVo software versions except the problematic 3.1. Please let me know if it works OK or not, as I have no way of directly testing it.


You now have a file called util.itcl in the base directory but the notes don't seem to explain if that goes in /var/hack or /var/hack/TivoWebPlus or quite where exactly??

Are these DST shoulder changes for you guys across the pond likely to mess things up for those of us in the UK still on our original local DST changeover dates?


----------



## TransModeV

I am run S2 DTivo 6.2a zipper updated tivoweb+2.0 and Hackman5.Current the mod shows up but when I click on the hackman hyperlink in TWP it reboot the TWP server. Here are my TWP logs any help would be great.

hackman_util
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
("uplevel" body line 518)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "


----------



## PortlandPaw

Pete77 said:


> You now have a file called util.itcl in the base directory but the notes don't seem to explain if that goes in /var/hack or /var/hack/TivoWebPlus or quite where exactly??
> 
> Are these DST shoulder changes for you guys across the pond likely to mess things up for those of us in the UK still on our original local DST changeover dates?


If you're referring to hackman.util.itcl, it goes in the ./modules directory along with the other hackman files in that directory in the zip package. I'll be a bit more specific in the ReadMe.

The changes (or additions) shouldn't affect the UK units, but let me know if they do!


----------



## PortlandPaw

TransModeV , your log seems to indicate that "/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.cfg" hasn't been installed. Have you checked to see if it has? Also, there's a whole section about troubleshooting in the ReadMe. Please be sure you installed it per instructions.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> If you're referring to hackman.util.itcl, it goes in the ./modules directory along with the other hackman files in that directory in the zip package. I'll be a bit more specific in the ReadMe.
> 
> The changes (or additions) shouldn't affect the UK units, but let me know if they do!


In the latest zip file set there is a file simply called util.itcl in the root hackman directory. If this there in error then?


----------



## PortlandPaw

The inclusion of util.itcl IS in error and I have no idea how it got in there! Thank you for catching that and I'll clean up the zip package immediately.


----------



## downtownpaulyp

I'm having the same problem as TransModeV with V5.3.1. 

The initial load of Hackman is not generating the hackman.cfg file in the ./config directory.

Here's the log:

hackman_util
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Searching for TiVo hacks...(takes about a minute)
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't stat "/var/hack/tserver": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size $hm::foundpath"
(procedure "CreateHackmanConfig" line 99)
invoked from within
"CreateHackmanConfig"
("uplevel" body line 448)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/TivoWebPlus/config/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
("uplevel" body line 524)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "

Also note, V5.3.0 never could set apps to load on boot.

Thanks!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Do you and TransModeV both have or not have tserver on your machines? paulyp gave more of a clue with his log than Trans did.

I can't see the problem immediately, but one solution might be to install tserver if hackman is having trouble dealing with tserver's absence.


----------



## James Aguirre

I am having the same problems as indicated above. Hackman 5.3.1 is having problems finding the ./config directory (according the messages I saw when running in console.) at which time it just shuts down and TWP restarts. But if you click on the hackman link again the server is terminated and the process repeats.

I am new to this, but I believe the problem may be realted to the fact that on zippered drives the actual files for TivoWebPlus are in a ro directory /TivoWebPlus off the root. Its configuration files are under the /var/TWP/config which is rw. TivoWebPlus uses the TWP directory location it gets from the rc.sysinit.author file where this line "export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP" has been added to let TivoWebPlus know where to look. 

Sadly I can not figure out the Hackman code to tell it where to look for the ./config directory.

I hope someone here can help, I love the Zippered drive and the fact they put the files in the enhancement directory and symlink to the /var directory and I don't want to change that structure.


----------



## PortlandPaw

What a great "newbie!" I don't have a zippered system, but I think I can fix it now that James has given me the road map. Please pm me with your e-mail and I'll send a beta for you to try -- might be a day or two with work obligations.


----------



## James Aguirre

Thank you....I would be happy to test it out for you. I am off for the next few days and can spend whatever time is necessary for testing. I have sent you a PM with my email address. I will check in first thing in the morning (well since it is morning already, it will be more accurate to say when I wake up) Great products and support...Thank you


----------



## downtownpaulyp

PP,

I neglected to give you a full accounting of my setup:

Series 2 DTV, Hughes HDVR2
TWP Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070321)
TWP is installed at /TivoWebPlus (root directory)
Hackman V5.3.1

I think I found the problem TMV and I are having.

The latest version of rbautch's scripts (downloaded during zipper installation) do not seem to install tserver, and create symlinks to a non-var location for hacks also.

In other words, */var/hack* is symlinked to */enhancements/varhacks/hack*, and tserver is not installed in this directory.

The fix is to ftp the *tserver* binary (I'm using 10r4) to the */enhancements/varhacks/hack* directory.

That being said, there are still a few residual issues:

1. Clicking on bootload buttons still produces the *Editing: File does not exist... Create file* problem. Seems that Hackman can't locate or edit the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file.
2. Bootload buttons incorrectly report the load-at-boot status of Tivo FTP, and Tivo Telnet. They are loading at boot, but are not reported as such.

I'd be happy to test a beta for S2 DTV's, lemme know and I'll PM you my e-mail.

Thanks!


----------



## Siy_b

Hi guys,

I'm still having "file does not exist" error's when I click on a boot icon.

I'm running yesterdays release of TWP and the latest Hackman.

If I go into prefs and then selct edit file, I can edit the author file.

Anyone else getting this?

I'm using a S1 UK Tivo.

Would the paths file be of any use?

Simon


----------



## Martin Tupper

For those having trouble running hackman in the recent builds TWP 2.0 installed in the (read only) root directory, I used a symlink to get it to work.

try


Code:


ln -s /var/TWP/config /TivoWebPlus/config


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you, Martin, that should help. I do plan to test and release a hackman version that addresses this problem now that I know how to solve it!


----------



## BTUx9

Martin Tupper said:


> For those having trouble running hackman in the recent builds TWP 2.0 installed in the (read only) root directory, I used a symlink to get it to work.
> 
> try
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ln -s /var/TWP/config /TivoWebPlus/config


if you put a symlink in for config, make sure you also do so for backups... those are the 2 dirs that need r/w access.

There's code in CVS that will hopefully get this working correctly in most situations (John1980 found that my logic to detect writability was incorrect -- I'm not really a BASH person -- and I added logic to use /var/TWP if it exists, in case TWP is accidentally started from telnet after root is remounted r/w)

for those who are interested the logic is:


Code:


if TWP_DATA_DIR is defined, use it
elseif /var/TWP exists, use it
elseif config is a symlink OR the TivoWebPlus dir is writable, use the main dir
else use /var/TWP

hope this clears up some of the confusion (if it doesn't make sense, just ignore it  )

Edit: I just added a wiki page with this updated info


----------



## bhoth

Hi Guys, 

I am having trouble getting the DST implementation to work. I am not getting any errors when I click on the move time forward button. 

I even made the drive full read/ write before I clicked on the move time forward button.

After rebooting, the time is still not correct.

Here is my setup:

Series 2 DTV, Hughes HDVR2
version 6.2 (not 6.2A)
TWP Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070329)
TWP is installed at /TivoWebPlus (root directory)
Hackman V5.3.1

tserver is installed in the enhancements directory.

Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## James Aguirre

Thank you Martin, following your suggestion and that of BTUx9, I created the following symlinks,etc and now everything is working fine. The links were thanks to Martin and other fixes were a result of what I have found on this forum (specifically the export command for rc.sysinit.author). 

ln -s /var/TWP/config /TivoWebPlus/config
ln -s /var/TWP/backkups /TivoWebPlus/backups

In rc.sysinit.author I added the following
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP

I don't know if you need both, but everything is working great now.


By the way ensure that both the /config and /backup directories, that will be used in the symlink have already been created. in my case TWP 2.0 did not create the /Config directory. I am guessing that when I upgraded from a system created by Zipper with TWP 1.3.0 and try to upgrade to 2.0 using the update feature the directories may not get created. I found that if you try to update with the system in RO mode the upgrade aborts. If you change to RW to do the upgrade TWP finds that the directories are RW on the automatic reboot (the update feature reboots automatically not giving you the opportunity to go back to RO) and may not complete the setup process (just a guess, since I have now done the image 3 times with the same results).


----------



## BTUx9

James Aguirre said:


> Thank you Martin, following your suggestion and that of BTUx9, I created the following symlinks,etc and now everything is working fine. The links were thanks to Martin and other fixes were a result of what I have found on this forum (specifically the export command for rc.sysinit.author).
> 
> ln -s /var/TWP/config /TivoWebPlus/config
> ln -s /var/TWP/backkups /TivoWebPlus/backups
> 
> In rc.sysinit.author I added the following
> export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
> 
> I don't know if you need both, but everything is working great now.
> 
> By the way ensure that both the /config and /backup directories, that will be used in the symlink have already been created. in my case TWP 2.0 did not create the /Config directory. I am guessing that when I upgraded from a system created by Zipper with TWP 1.3.0 and try to upgrade to 2.0 using the update feature the directories may not get created. I found that if you try to update with the system in RO mode the upgrade aborts. If you change to RW to do the upgrade TWP finds that the directories are RW on the automatic reboot (the update feature reboots automatically not giving you the opportunity to go back to RO) and may not complete the setup process (just a guess, since I have now done the image 3 times with the same results).


Thought I'd address a few of your questions:
1) if you export TWP_DATA_DIR, the symlinks are NOT needed (as you surmised)... one advantage to using this over the symlinks is that TWP will automatically create the dir and subdirs if you use TWP_DATA_DIR, but not if you use symlinks (if you use both, it should create them). If the dirs didn't get created for you, could it be that you hadn't rebooted? (in which case TWP_DATA_DIR wouldn't be set yet)

1a) the latest bundle (070329) acts as I posted in the wiki, but because the 1.3.x update module doesn't handle r/o properly, when TWP2 first starts up, it'll be in a r/w fs, and default to using ./config (not what most people want)... the easiest way to sidestep this is probably just "mkdir /var/TWP" before using the update module under 1.3.x

2) you're right about needing r/w, but I'm currently in the process of rewriting the update module in TCL (it's currently a bash script) and automatically remounting r/w if needed. (of course, this wouldn't help for updating from v1.3x, because that still has the old update module)

(now, I'm off to try writing up this new info on the wiki)


----------



## James Aguirre

Thanks BTUx9 for your quick response. I was originally using only the TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP, but had to add the symlinks to get hackman to work. Hopefully PortlandPaw will be able to use the TWP_DATA_DIR method in his next release. I know he is working on a fix and it would be nice for both to use the same methodology. Once again GREAT product, thankyou


----------



## TransModeV

PortlandPaw said:


> Do you and TransModeV both have or not have tserver on your machines? paulyp gave more of a clue with his log than Trans did.
> 
> I can't see the problem immediately, but one solution might be to install tserver if hackman is having trouble dealing with tserver's absence.


I had tserver but have not reinstalled it this is my current log file hope it helps after reinstalling hackman as you suggested

hackman_util
-- hackman Version 5.3.0 --
-Root directory mounted read-only.
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $hm::find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
("uplevel" body line 545)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "

here is what TWP reports when I click on the hackman hyperlink

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
list doesn't contain element 21
while executing
"lreplace $hm::applist $position $position "not_here" "
(procedure "checkmod" line 6)
invoked from within
"checkmod "noscramble" "myworld" 21"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 55)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

tserver is back on my tivo now 

I installed your latest and greatest and added 
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP 
to my rc.sysinit.author file now all is fine thx

TMV


----------



## PortlandPaw

Oops! Not quite yet! Stay tuned!


----------



## Martin Tupper

I loaded 5.4.0 last night. Works great so far...should I be worried?


----------



## HUGE2U

Loaded 5.3.1 on 2 boxes, both 6.3c and got this:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
invalid command name "do_action"
while executing
"do_action quit $chan 1 $env 0"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 8)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

What did I screw up?


HUGE


----------



## PortlandPaw

Martin Tupper said:


> I loaded 5.4.0 last night. Works great so far...should I be worried?


Maybe not. A user found an error that I thought might be fatal, so I pulled it to be sure. If you're not seeing an error, then maybe it's OK as is.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> Maybe not. A user found an error that I thought might be fatal, so I pulled it to be sure. If you're not seeing an error, then maybe it's OK as is.


I tried downloading and installing this new version on a British Thomson Tivo Series 1 Tivo and also found it had a variety of problems. It didn't seem to build the configuration file correctly and failed to list various Tivoweb add on programs that I do have installed. It also seemed to cause TivoWebPlus to hang for a long period with no response.


----------



## kkluba

Any help here would be apprciated..

I have the latest TWP v.2 and Hackman 5.3.1 on my HR10-250 running 6.3c. TWP has been and is running fine. I've copied all Hackman files over to the appropriate locations, made the one change to the hackman.cfg (0 to 1) and have restated TWP many times. Hackman does show in the menu but does not run. The below error is all I get. I've never installed TWP v.1.x on this box or Hackman for that matter.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "hm::forceupdate": no such variable
while executing
"if {$hm::forceupdate == 1} {
set hm::forceupdate 0
hackman_readauthor
}"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 11)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## kkluba

Errors changed. I moved my hackman.cfg from config to modules. Inching closer..

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
list doesn't contain element 21
while executing
"lreplace $hm::applist $position $position "not_here" "
(procedure "checkmod" line 6)
invoked from within
"checkmod "noscramble" "myworld" 21"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 55)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

And there is this from the tivoweb.log:

hackman_util
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-Root directory mounted read-only.
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $hm::find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
invoked from within
"if {$hm::SetFreepages} {
if {[file exists /proc/sys/vm/freepages]} {
set freepages /proc/sys/vm/freepages
} else {
set freepages [exec $hm::find / -pa..."
("uplevel" body line 718)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "


----------



## HUGE2U

HUGE2U said:


> Loaded 5.3.1 on 2 boxes, both 6.3c and got this:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> invalid command name "do_action"
> while executing
> "do_action quit $chan 1 $env 0"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 8)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> What did I screw up?
> 
> HUGE


Any help here?

HUGE


----------



## PortlandPaw

I have a new hackman in beta test for this issue, but in the meantime I think you'll find answers in the earlier posts in this thread, specifically this one.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I think I have finally solved all the issues that have been discussed here, thanks to the help of some very helpful beta testers.

At the very least, it runs on the latest TWP (Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070404)) on my S1 DTivo installed in the root directory -- I hope it behaves with other TiVo versions as well.

I did notice that for everything to work properly in a non-/var installation, TWP needs to be loaded set read/write (obviously), but needs to be installed with the system set back to read only. Hackman can then be installed (again r/w) and should run fine when set back to r/o.

Please download the latest hackman (see sig) and report any new or continuing problems.


----------



## kkluba

PortlandPaw,

Thanks for all your effort. I'm still trying..

I removed and reinstalled TWP2 latest version as well as your Hackman. Afterwards now when I try to choose "logs" in the TWP menu this is what I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_logs '' ''
can't read "::MFS_TimeZone": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::MFS_TimeZone} {
hackman_GetDST
set ::tzoffset $hm::tzoffset
return $hm::tzoffset
} else {
if {$::daylightsavings!=2} {return $::stzoffset}
if {..."
(procedure "get_tzoffset" line 2)
invoked from within
"get_tzoffset $time"
(procedure "ftime" line 2)
invoked from within
"ftime [expr [file mtime $log]] "%b %d %H:%M:%S %Y""
(procedure "MOD::action_logs" line 32)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

When I select "Hackman" from the menu I get 'Server Terminated' and TWP gets restarted. I did try making the /TivoWebPlus directory a symbolic pointer and that didn't help.


----------



## luder

Congrats paw everything looks good here i'll report anything else..

Just want to know if any changes were made for 30-sec buffer i have a feeling that i may have to read the readme to find it?
let me know if i'm correct

Thank you Paw !


----------



## PortlandPaw

kkluba said:


> When I select "Hackman" from the menu I get 'Server Terminated' and TWP gets restarted. I did try making the /TivoWebPlus directory a symbolic pointer and that didn't help.


That's what is supposed to happen when hackman starts but can't find the .cfg file in the ./config/ folder (not in the ./modules/ folder). This means something is preventing the .cfg file from being created in the ./config folder.

Just to be sure, are you using the version I uploaded a couple of hours ago? And could you show me the startup log when you start TWP from bash? That would indicate the nature of the creation error.


----------



## luder

kkluba said:


> PortlandPaw,
> 
> Thanks for all your effort. I'm still trying..
> 
> I removed and reinstalled TWP2 latest version as well as your Hackman. Afterwards now when I try to choose "logs" in the TWP menu this is what I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_logs '' ''
> can't read "::MFS_TimeZone": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::MFS_TimeZone} {
> hackman_GetDST
> set ::tzoffset $hm::tzoffset
> return $hm::tzoffset
> } else {
> if {$::daylightsavings!=2} {return $::stzoffset}
> if {..."
> (procedure "get_tzoffset" line 2)
> invoked from within
> "get_tzoffset $time"
> (procedure "ftime" line 2)
> invoked from within
> "ftime [expr [file mtime $log]] "%b %d %H:%M:%S %Y""
> (procedure "MOD::action_logs" line 32)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> 
> When I select "Hackman" from the menu I get 'Server Terminated' and TWP gets restarted. I did try making the /TivoWebPlus directory a symbolic pointer and that didn't help.


Check out this thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4979334&&#post4979334


----------



## kkluba

Hmm. I have the hackman.cfg in the config folder. when I try to run hackman_create_cfg manually I get 'Permission Denied". Seeing this I chmodded modules and that error is gone but I now get this:

./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: tvsource: command not found
./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: tvsource: command not found
./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: line 33: syntax error near unexpected token `env(S'
./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: line 33: ` if { [info exists env(SerialNumber)] && [s
tring trim $env(SerialNumber) "0"] != "" && [string length $env(SerialNumber)] =
= 15 } {'

I am using your brand new version from a few hours ago. I'll have to dig the log out and post.


----------



## luder

kkluba said:


> Hmm. I have the hackman.cfg in the config folder. when I try to run hackman_create_cfg manually I get 'Permission Denied". Seeing this I chmodded modules and that error is gone but I now get this:
> 
> ./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: tvsource: command not found
> ./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: tvsource: command not found
> ./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: line 33: syntax error near unexpected token `env(S'
> ./hackman_create_cfg.tcl: line 33: ` if { [info exists env(SerialNumber)] && [s
> tring trim $env(SerialNumber) "0"] != "" && [string length $env(SerialNumber)] =
> = 15 } {'
> 
> I am using your brand new version from a few hours ago. I'll have to dig the log out and post.


i'm new to reading errors but, it looks like couple files missing..
I downloaded latest hackman and it runs great. 
Just make sure you quit TWP2 and have the filesystem in read write before you do any changes


----------



## PortlandPaw

Anybody who's having problems...PLEASE make sure you've got the latest hackman version (at least 5.4.0) and BE SURE to follow installation directions in the ReadMe AS WRITTEN!

Putting things in different folders and running internal programs separately WON'T WORK!

If hackman still doesn't install properly, please read the ReadMe and follow the troubleshooting directions, particularly regarding capturing the log files or bash output.


----------



## helpdeskdan

Native sendkey does work now, however, I've found it doesn't work with the on screen clock for some reason. Works fine without Native. Don't really require it to be fixed, just thought I'd mention it - thkx!


----------



## helpdeskdan

Gah!! After upgrading hackman to 5.4.1 (just a quick ftp of the new modules - I was at 5.3.x), nothing else starts on boot! I mean, nothing - no msftp, no vserver, not even telnet and ftp! No wait, vserver is running, but it's the only one. Which... doesn't make any sense given my rc.sysinit.author file:

/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
/var/hack/bin/vserver
/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl

How is this possible? Anybody have any ideas what went wrong? Everything worked fine before I upgraded. The services appear to work if I start them manually. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## helpdeskdan

Upon further reflection, this is likely an issue with TivoWebPlus, not hackman. I'll leave this post here in case anybody has helpful suggestions; apologies for posting off the exact topic of "hackman."


----------



## PortlandPaw

What are the symptoms? Which TiVo version? What do the logs look like?


----------



## helpdeskdan

My apologies at filling up this forum with trivial support posts - the problem appears to be vserver. I removed a & from vserver when I upgraded, thinking I didn't need it. I was wrong; vserver apparently MUST be backgrounded or it'll hang. (At least mine does)

bash-2.02# cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
/var/hack/bin/vserver &
/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl
/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console

As for mfs_ftp, it probably should have been launched with 
tivosh /var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl >> /dev/null &

Strange, hackman doesn't think vserver is running...

PortlandPaw - was your question in regard to native sendkey? I will be glad to provide you with any information you wish.


----------



## PortlandPaw

If you install hackman before vserver, you need to run hackman's discovery routine before it can recognize the new installation. Go to Preferences, View Paths and Pathnames, and then Rebuild Configuration File.

As for native sendkey, how do you know it's not working? Remember, sendkey was discontinued somewhere in the middle of Series 2 development, maybe at Series 3.


----------



## helpdeskdan

The only symptom is that when native sendkey is enabled, the clock will not show up even though it attempts to do the sequence. When it is disabled, the sequence is successful in that it causes the clock to show up. I believe both ways seem to work fine with the 30 second skip. Why the Native does not work for the clock, I do not know. Perhaps with Native sendkey, the Tivo is slow to respond and the commands are entered too quickly? Mine IS an original series 1 tivo! It is not an issue for me, as I don't use the clock, however, I will help you in any way I can if you would like to fix it. 

Let me take this opportunity to thank you for your work on hackman!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Well, it's hard to say...the clock hack works fine on mys S1 DTivos and SAs...electron fatigue?

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## helpdeskdan

Yikes! With native sendkey, I just tried to enable the 30 second skip. The first time it didn't work, and the second time it ended up recording "Sign Off." It has to be a speed issue, it's the only thing I can think of. I'll stick to the non native sendkey from now on! Darn electron fatigue. 

And again, thanks for Hackman - what a great tool.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm sure it is a speed issue. I spent quite a bit of time a couple of years ago adjusting the speed (with delays) so it would work as quickly as possible on my S1 SA. But not all S1s are created equal, I guess. That was the reason for the revised sendkey (I can't remember who wrote it), which is designed to wait for confirmation before sending the next keypress. So it's slower but more reliable. And why I built in the option to use either.


----------



## Cure

Just installed 5.4.1 on a zippered HR10-250. Everything seems to work except the NPL gives this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "::dstOfsList": no such variable
while executing
"lindex $::dstOfsList $idx"
(procedure "get_tzoffset" line 29)
invoked from within
"get_tzoffset $time"
(procedure "getLocalTime" line 3)
invoked from within
"getLocalTime $start"
(procedure "getRecDur" line 12)
invoked from within
"getRecDur"
(procedure "recForm_Time" line 2)
invoked from within
"recForm_Time 0"
(procedure "getRecRow" line 1)
invoked from within
"getRecRow $userow"
invoked from within
"set row [getRecRow $userow]"
("uplevel" body line 12)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
("for" body line 3)
invoked from within
"for {set nextv [min $nvals [expr $i+($bsize*$nvars)]]} {$i<$nextv} {incr i $nvars} {
foreach $vars [lrange $vals $i end] break
uplevel $body
}"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
for {set nextv [min $nvals [expr $i+($bsize*$nvars)]]} {$i<$nextv} {incr i $nvars} {
foreach $vars [lrange $vals $i end] break
uple..."
(procedure "ForeachTrans" line 9)
invoked from within
"ForeachTrans val $vals $bsize {
getRecInit [lindex $val 0]
setRec $preload
set ret [recInit_$cmd $val $opts]
if {$ret==1} continue
set usefmt $fmt
if ..."
(procedure "putRecRows" line 7)
invoked from within
"putRecRows -sort $mansort $chan $fmt Show $shows"
invoked from within
"if [info exists foldid] {
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /Recording/NowShowingByBucketTitle "" {
set l [split $name :]
set id [lindex $l 1]
if {$foldid..."
(procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 44)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## thepicman

I feel like I am going in circles  

(with hackman .cfg in /TivoWebPlus/modules and none in /TivoWebPlus/config)

With hackman.cfg read only variable set to 0, trying to run hackman through TWP nets a "Sever Terminated" screen and this in TWP logfile:

hackman_util
-- hackman Version 5.4.1 --
- running mips find -- ppc version of find selected.
-SendKey not found -- SendKey functions disabled
-Searching for TiVo hacks...(takes about a minute)
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $hm::find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune -o -path /tvbin -prune -o -name $filex ! -name *.log -type d"
(procedure "CreateHackmanConfig" line 83)
invoked from within
"CreateHackmanConfig"
("uplevel" body line 447)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $::data_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
("uplevel" body line 790)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "




I am thinking I am missing the obvious, but I have been looking at this for so long, I cannot see the forest through all of the trees.

TIA

TPM


----------



## PortlandPaw

No, no, no. The hackman config file located in ./modules is the starting point. Hackman takes that file and then scans your TiVo for applications, sets various variables and creates the operational config file in ./config.

If there is an error in creating the operational config file, it won't work. When you try to run hackman, it can't find the config file, so it restarts TWP in the hopes that a working config file will be created.

In your case, that will never happen because the error message indicates that it can't find "/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find" -- is that file not where it should be?


----------



## thepicman

PortlandPaw said:


> No, no, no. The hackman config file located in ./modules is the starting point. Hackman takes that file and then scans your TiVo for applications, sets various variables and creates the operational config file in ./config.
> 
> If there is an error in creating the operational config file, it won't work. When you try to run hackman, it can't find the config file, so it restarts TWP in the hopes that a working config file will be created.
> 
> In your case, that will never happen because the error message indicates that it can't find "/TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find" -- is that file not where it should be?


  Relax

I understand that manually putting it in the ./config dir is not the right thing to do, I was just trying to force a reaction so I could look for clues. Find was not there, so I copied one over. The log files are with find in the bin_ppc directory.

-TPM


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm quite relaxed, thank you. I suggest you delete all the hackman files you have on the TiVo and go back to square one in the ReadMe and make sure all the files (whether you think you need them or not) are in the proper directories. It really should work OK.


----------



## luder

I've notice that Use native 'SendKey" (Series 1) in preferances does not disable sendkey anyone besides portlandpaw answer this?


----------



## thepicman

PortlandPaw said:


> I'm quite relaxed, thank you. I suggest you delete all the hackman files you have on the TiVo and go back to square one in the ReadMe and make sure all the files (whether you think you need them or not) are in the proper directories. It really should work OK.


I am glad you are relaxed, it seemed like I had stressed you.

Your comment about installing all the files whether I thought I needed them or not got me to thinking.

It wasn't that I had made the conscious decision not to install all of the files, I am used to updating Hackman by only copying over the new modules. As I had re-installed TWP2.0 in root, I had completely forgotten that the bin files would need to be installed as well. bad habits I guess.

Anyway, Hackman is running extra primo good sir.

Thanks for your input! (and the prog)

-TPM


----------



## PortlandPaw

Great, picman! If I got stressed by this hobby, I'd have to give it up! Glad you got it running OK.


----------



## boiu4298

is your site still up?


----------



## IcedTivo

Big storm back east today, a temp issue I'm sure...

kp


----------



## PortlandPaw

Iced is right. But on an island temporary means about a week. Bummer. This is the first time I've touched a keyboard since Sunday, and I'm experiencing withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## tiny-e

Any chance someone could host the latest version of Hacman here, or on a file host (mediafire.c0m, rapidshare.c0m, yousendit.c0m etc) at least temporarily?

I'm dying to try this out 



PortlandPaw said:


> Iced is right. But on an island temporary means about a week. Bummer. This is the first time I've touched a keyboard since Sunday, and I'm experiencing withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The power is back and the hackman server should be, too, very soon if not already.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> The power is back and the hackman server should be, too, very soon if not already.


How were you making any posts during the interim then? 

Also what is your plan in the event of that Canary Island they keep talking about collapsing into the Atlantic and sending a huge tidal wave in your direction?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Everything at work (on the mainland) is working...the island is a different story. And in the event of a tsunami, we'll just ride it out in our lobster boats.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Now it turns out there's a power issue in our network box...might be a while longer, but we're getting closer.


----------



## Stewie_G

WELCOME BACK!!

Glad you're OK!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thank you! Feels great to be electrified again!


----------



## Pete77

I'm surprised to hear that in the land of the brave and the free (not to mention also of the gun wielding crazed psychopath) it can take as long to be reconnected to electricity as in the further parts of the slow and plodding United Kingdom.

I thought I was doing badly out in the rural countryside here when our power went off following major storms in late January first for 8 hours and then a week later overnight for 17 hours. There was even talk of people in the very remotest parts of Wales and Scotland (including the Scottish islands) being off supply for 2 or 3 days.

So what gives with it taking a week to restore power in your part of the USA? I thought these boys would be working 24/7 through the night until your power was back up and running. Or does it come down to you being a small island? Also how do you get to the mainland? I did notice there was a small airfield on your island and even some roads when I checked Google Earth but I guess air travel can't be the regular every day means of mainland locomotion can it?

What happens during roughs seas in January and February can you be stuck on your little old island for a week at a time then?


----------



## Redux

Pete77 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that in the land of the brave and the free (not to mention also of the gun wielding crazed psychopath) it can take as long to be reconnected to electricity


Not sure what land you speak of.

In the land of the free and the home of the brave, we are rarely out, and get reconnected pretty quickly. And crazed people make up an infinitesimally small percent.

I can sympathize with you that in third world countries the experience may be somewhat different.


----------



## Pete77

Redux said:


> Not sure what land you speak of.


Chebeague Island is part of the land area of the 48 continous states of the USA. Thta is the land I speak of.



> In the land of the free and the home of the brave, we are rarely out, and get reconnected pretty quickly.


How do you explain Chebeaugue Island then? Less remote than our Scottish islands but out for longer.



> And crazed people make up an infinitesimally small percent.


Yet do a wholly disproportionate amount of damage and mayhem to the infiniessimal percentage. I believe the usual excuse given for wanting to bear arms in the USA is to protect yourself against the large number of other gun wielding psychopaths that your absurd gun laws have have armed to the teeth. Yet were they not armed you would not need to arm yourself against them.



> I can sympathize with you that in third world countries such as yours the experience may be somewhat different.


The United Kingdom is not a third world country. The USA, which keeps people detained indefinitely without trial at Guantanomo Bay, may just possibly be thirld world, at least in that respect.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Chebeague Island tries to avoid partisan politics in our local dealings. The problem is getting the heavy equipment to the Island to repair downed power poles. With only 350 people here, it makes no sense to keep a fleet here. Trucks have to be barged over and the seas have not cooperated. Once the equipment was here, the crews had everything up and running in 12 hours. What used to be used by private biplanes in the 30s is now just a field. The ferry runs 98% of the time and is quite reliable. And most of our psychopaths take out their aggressions on the local deer.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> What used to be used by private biplanes in the 30s is now just a field.


It seems Google Earth is not to be trusted then. Any private plane owners trying to land might be in for a nasty shock.

How much is the ferry fare one way and return out of interest?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look at www.chebeague.org and www.chebeaguetrans.com.


----------



## Stewie_G

Pete77 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that in the land of the brave and the free (not to mention also of the gun wielding crazed psychopath) ...


Dont get me started on 2A!!! 

I'll be quoting Uncle Ted (Nugent) at you 'til the cows come home!


----------



## Pete77

Stewie_G said:


> Dont get me started on 2A!!!


By 2A do you mean the Guantanomo issue?


----------



## Fofer

Political chatter is discouraged (nay, _disallowed_) on TCF.

And what the dickens does any of this have to do with Hackman, anyway?


----------



## Pete77

Fofer said:


> Political chatter is discouraged (nay, _disallowed_) on TCF.


On what grounds?

The discussion arose indirectly only out of surprise that the normally super efficient American utilities system was not able to repair the Hackman author's power suppy in less than a week.

Then was then a tirade against the Brits as living in the Third World by another forum member.......... That then led to the Guantanomo reference re supposedly First World America...........


----------



## Fofer

Pete77 said:


> On what grounds?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=161919

Doesn't bother me much personally... but Hackman and this thread are far too valuable and appreciated to risk incurring the wrath of the site owner and/or moderators.


----------



## PortlandPaw

OK, politics is over. I've uploaded an updated hackman (see sig) that should take care of problems related to other TWP modules and time-related functions.


----------



## luder

well, I just want to say that 5.4.2 works after modding line 1
however, I'm still experiencing problems with triage I'll report back to you later this week

Forever great full follower
Luder


----------



## virent

Help hackman not loading.

On HR10-250 upgraded to TWP 2.0.0.070410.
Copied latest hackman-V5.4.2 into /TivoWebPlus directories:
modules, bin_ppc, bin_mips, images. Quit and Restarted TWP.
Hackman not showing up in menu of TWP. 
TivoWeb.log had some error message with MFS############

Modified hackman.cfg and changed variable compliance from 0 to 1.
Quit and restarted TWP, hackman still not showing up.
Deleted /var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg and quit and restarted TWP.
hackman.cfg got regenerated, but no hackman in TWP menu.
Ran mfscheck and rebooted Tivo.

TivoWeb.log contains the following. Looks like it does not register the hackman module. Checked permissions on all hackman files they seem OK.

Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=270
TivoWebPlus - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070410))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
timezone
-running init_channelList--- completed in 1 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 10 seconds
TimeZone: US
hackman_util
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-Root directory mounted read-only.
-Wednesday, April 25, 2007, 09:58 PM, local time
rss_util
Loading modules...
-Registered backup
-Registered channelgrid
-Registered channelprefs
-Registered confresManual
-Registered folders
-Registered gallery
-Registered gdchecker
-Registered higuide
-Registered info
-Registered logos
-Registered logs
-Registered mail
-Registered manrec
-Registered menus
-Registered mfs
-Registered Phone
-Registered reorder
-Registered rowformat
-Registered rss
-Registered screen
-Registered sysadmin
-Registered theme
-Registered channellist
-Registered deletedshows
-Registered history
-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered sendkey
-Registered whatson
Loading completed in 17 seconds
Accepting Connections on port xxxx
192.168.0.2 - - [26/Apr/2007:01:59:59] "/" (630364)
192.168.0.2 - - [26/Apr/2007:02:00:02] "/logs" (638972)
loading module logs (640700)192.168.0.2 - - [26/Apr/2007:02:00:05] "/logs/tivoweb.log/" (651564)


----------



## virent

Got the old tivoweb.log file with the MFS error message. BTW i am on 3.5f and not 6.3. Here is the log.

TivoWebPlus - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070410))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
timezone
-running init_channelList--- completed in 1 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 4 seconds
TimeZone: US
hackman_util
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
- running mips SendKey -- ppc sendkey selected.
-Searching for TiVo hacks...(takes about a minute)
-Saving hackman.cfg to /var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-Root directory mounted read-only.
-Wednesday, April 25, 2007, 08:55 PM, local time
rss_util
Loading modules...
hackman
NONE invalid command name "mfs########################################################################################################"
while executing
"mfs########################################################################################################"
(in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 1)
invoked from within
"namespace eval $ns "$s""
-actions:
xPlusz
-actions: hackman_xPlusz
-Registered backup
-Registered channelgrid
-Registered channelprefs
-Registered confresManual
-Registered folders
-Registered gallery
-Registered gdchecker
-Registered higuide
-Registered info


----------



## speckhals

I had the same problem "MFS***********".

I then tried 5.4.0 & 5.4.1. No luck, so I went back to 5.3.1.


----------



## virent

Anyone have link to hackman 5.3.1 version.

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

Slow down, everyone. Three unwanted characters intruded in the file. This has been fixed in the latest version (still 5.3.2, dated 4/24, 6:20 am).


----------



## kkluba

I posted some questions here a few weeks ago and David (portlandpaw) suggested a few things. I'm back to say that I gave up and decided to come back this morning and try again. Got hackman working on two HDTivo's. Works like a charm. I swear before I changed to rw first before installing hackman. Anyways I just wanted to followup and say it works and thanks.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> Slow down, everyone. Three unwanted characters intruded in the file. This has been fixed in the latest version (still 5.3.2, dated 4/24, 6:20 am).


Reloaded, runs fine. Version s/b 5.4.2. On my system it shows as 5.4.1. Maybe I downloaded incorrectly?


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's probably OK. The version number updates the second time after it is reset after the first load. It picks up the old version number until it does so. I could make it more instantaneous, but I got lazy.


----------



## kdawg

I recently upgraded to TWP 2.0 from 1.2.1. Hackman work well with that setup. However with TWP 2.0 and Hackman 5.4.2 I can't get any of the hacks to work properly. My Tivo goes through the paces but ultimately ends up not working. I have a Series 1 Sony SVR-2000 with a CacheCard. I've read the forums and the best I can come up with is perhaps its related to the SendKey functionality. The commands do seem to speed by rather quick. Anyone?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I replied once but it didn't "take." I'll try again. You need to be more specific...what hacks aren't working properly? How are they not working? What paces does it go through? What commands speed by?


----------



## fearby

I am using tivoweb 1.9.4 - what version of hackman should I use - I think its an older version than the latest but I cannot find anywhere to get it from.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look at my website (see sig),


----------



## fearby

.....but it won't load the module.

Others on this forum have posted logs from tivoweb but I cannot find where that is. Is it missing as a feature from 1.9.4? I cannot find the

*"Observed Paths and Pathnames" page, reached from the Preferences page.*

referred to in the readme either. There doesn't appear to be a hackman.cfg file anywhere either. Oh dear.

Ok - I tried to restart tivoweb from telnet with "tivoweb console" and this appeared"

hackman
NONE missing close-brace
while compiling
"proc checkauthortext {app authortext} { ..."
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/hackman.itcl" line 600)
invoked from within
"source $module "

Does this explain why it isn't loading?


----------



## fearby

Strange - just deleted and reinstalled and now loads.


----------



## kdawg

PortlandPaw said:


> I replied once but it didn't "take." I'll try again. You need to be more specific...what hacks aren't working properly? How are they not working? What paces does it go through? What commands speed by?


Sorry, your right I should have been more specific.

It's very hard to tell whats happening because they do speed by very quick. The 30 second skip stops after it records whatever is on channel 4. So it actually sets up a recording. Something I don't recall in the previous version of Hackman. The on-screen clock hack stops after trying to display channel 99. I don't get channel 99 so it immediately goes to the blue screen saying it can receive a signal. I also tried the play sorting but that is a lengthy combination and I have a hard time keeping track of whats going on. The combination doesn't get stuck but ends up ultimately not working.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Try unchecking the "use native sendkey" option on the Preferences page. It may run more slowly but more reliably.


----------



## PortlandPaw

My latest release of hackman (see sig) adds a feature to backup the /var file to a safe location on the TiVo so that it can be restored if /var gets wiped. Needless to say (I hope), also included is a restore function. I've also added a standalone command-line tcl file that lives in the root directory to facilitate restoration and can be used to schedule cronjobs to keep the backups current.

Also added is a feature to copy the critical telnet and ftp files to a safe location and add startup instructions to rc.sysinit so that telnet and ftp are available in the case of failure in /var or rc.sysinit.author or other vulnerable startup processes. This can save having to pull the drive(s) and can be a real lifesaver!

As always, please report any malfunctions on this forum.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> My latest release of hackman (see sig) adds a feature to backup the /var file to a safe location on the TiVo so that it can be restored if /var gets wiped. Needless to say (I hope), also included is a restore function. I've also added a standalone command-line tcl file that lives in the root directory to facilitate restoration and can be used to schedule cronjobs to keep the backups current.
> 
> Also added is a feature to copy the critical telnet and ftp files to a safe location and add startup instructions to rc.sysinit so that telnet and ftp are available in the case of failure in /var or rc.sysinit.author or other vulnerable startup processes. This can save having to pull the drive(s) and can be a real lifesaver!


These new features sound great but where do we find more information on them including the name of the command line tcl file that can be run from cron. Ditto where do we get further information on the safe stored locations for telnet and ftp in the event of failure and re-initialisation of the /var partition?


----------



## kdawg

PortlandPaw said:


> Try unchecking the "use native sendkey" option on the Preferences page. It may run more slowly but more reliably.


Will do thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Pete77 said:


> These new features sound great but where do we find more information on them including the name of the command line tcl file that can be run from cron. Ditto where do we get further information on the safe stored locations for telnet and ftp in the event of failure and re-initialisation of the /var partition?


ReadMe


----------



## speckhals

I can't believe so many days have passed without questions/comments.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's either a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## speckhals

Let's be positive and say it's a good thing!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Not trying to go out of my way to double-post this, but I still haven't figured it out...

I'm pretty sure that I must be the stupidest newbie alive.
I ran the enhancement script and finally got TWP 2.0 so that it'd show up in my browser.
I installed Hackman 5.5.x following the readme instructions and activated it following the super secret instructions.
Since the enhancement script installs /TivoWebPlus with 700 permission I did a


Code:


chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus

And...in order to have proper permission to FTP and overwrite everything


Code:


chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/
chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/
chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/images/
chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/modules/

Otherwise, I got file transfer errors. I clicked through overwriting everything, and didn't get any errors.
After finishing I did


Code:


chmod -R 700 /TivoWebPlus

and the same for all sub-directories listed above, followed by "ro" and "twprs" at bash.
And now...once again, I get a "Problem loading page" in my browser when directed to my.tivo.ip.address:tivoport
I've also tried a chmod +x on the bin directories and the individual files contained within as well.
What am I screwing up?


----------



## BTUx9

you really shouldn't have to mess with file permissions like that... the most important one is keeping author executable (keeping your TWP files 777 should be just fine)

when most people have problems using ftp, it's most often because the root partition is still mounted readonly. (and sometimes ftp fails silently, so no errors isn't a guarantee of success)

examining (and posting) the contents of /var/log/tivoweb.log should be your first step... that will hopefully show why TWP isn't loading.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I should have edited my post to state that TWP was installed using rbautch's enhancement script. I have since deleted Hackman, uninstalled and then re-installed the enhancement script.
I can access TWP fine through Firefox now, but have not figured out how to properly install Hackman.
As far as I can tell, the only way to access the /TivoWebPlus directory after this sort of install is to do the chmod...when I telnet in, do a rw and attempt to access that directory through FileZilla I get:


> Command:	CWD TivoWebPlus
> Response:	550 Directory change failed; permission denied.
> Error:	Could not retrieve directory listing


Here's my tivoweb.log, even though things are running fine at this point:


> Starting TWP pid=317
> TivoWebPlus - LivingRoom - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070205))
> The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
> This program is licensed under the GPL.
> See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
> for copyright and credit information.
> PoolSize=2916352
> Loading libs...
> btutils
> html
> http
> index
> rec
> sendkey
> ui
> util
> -running init_channelList--- completed in 14 seconds
> -running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_sp_cache--- completed in 3 seconds
> rss_util
> Loading modules...
> -Registered backup
> -Registered channelgrid
> -Registered channelprefs
> -Registered confresManual
> -Registered folders
> -Registered gallery
> -Registered gdchecker
> -Registered higuide
> -Registered info
> -Registered logos
> -Registered logs
> -Registered mail
> -Registered manrec
> -Registered mfs
> -Registered mrv
> -Registered reorder
> -Registered rowformat
> -Registered rss
> -Registered sysadmin
> -Registered theme
> -Registered channellist
> -Registered deletedshows
> -Registered history
> -Registered nowshowing
> -Registered search
> -Registered seasonpass
> -Registered wishlists
> -Registered todo
> -Registered todo/1
> -Registered todo/2
> -Registered update
> -Registered whatson
> Loading completed in 28 seconds -- Accepting Connections
> 192.168.##.## - - [30/May/2007:05:02:10] "/info"
> loading module info (19015) loaded=19015
> 192.168.##.## - - [30/May/2007:05:03:23] "/folder/2"
> 192.168.##.## - - [30/May/2007:05:03:27] "/update"
> loading module update (3512) loaded=22527
> - [30/May/2007:05:17:56] running CleanupGlobals


Obviously I've edited the IPs there.

Any idea if I should try the installs after the chmod again? Or some other method of installing Hackman after the enhancement script?
I've posted this in the enhancement script thread already as well.


----------



## BTUx9

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Here's my tivoweb.log, even though things are running fine at this point:


yeah, my point was to see the messages when TWP *didn't* start up 



> Any idea if I should try the installs after the chmod again? Or some other method of installing Hackman after the enhancement script?
> I've posted this in the enhancement script thread already as well.


I'd suggest:
- setting root rw
- resetting the permissions to 777 (and leaving them that way)
- installing hackman as it says in the readme
- run twp, and if it doesn't come up properly, check the log

p.s. re: the chmod, my point was that you shouldn't have had to chmod anything... leaving TWP the way it was installed should have been fine


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

That seemed to work, I thought that was what I did the first time, but apparently not. Thanks.

The only thing that I've noticed is that despite going into Preferences and checking the box, the 30-second skip does not appear to be being applied upon reboot.
I restarted TWP, rebooted my Tivo, but when I go into a recording and press the remote button, it still skips to the end of the recording.
Is there something else I'm supposed to do that I'm missing?

Tivo = 24004A
Kernel = custom 8.1


----------



## BTUx9

MasterOfPuppets said:


> That seemed to work, I thought that was what I did the first time, but apparently not. Thanks.
> 
> The only thing that I've noticed is that despite going into Preferences and checking the box, the 30-second skip does not appear to be being applied upon reboot.
> I restarted TWP, rebooted my Tivo, but when I go into a recording and press the remote button, it still skips to the end of the recording.
> Is there something else I'm supposed to do that I'm missing?
> 
> Tivo = 24004A
> Kernel = custom 8.1


tivo s/w versions above 4.x, TWP can't send remote keypresses.

However, the standard superpatch enables 30-second skip using a tivoapp patch... if you aren't seeing that, then superpatch was probably not applied when you hacked.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Can I run superpatch on a custom 8.1 kernel, running 8.3 software?
Sorry for being a stupid newbie again, but the txt with the file says it's for 6.x and 7.1x. I tried looking at the DDB thread, but I can't make it through 47 pages right now.
If I can, I also notice that the txt says to only run set_mrv_name on 6.x...true?


----------



## Da Goon

Search DiamondSW's posts. You need to take the original superpatch and patch it to support 8.3. He gives very clear directions in his post on what to do. Just go back a few pages in that thread from the last page.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Got it. Thank you.
(Very) Slowly but surely, I think (hope) I'm starting to catch on...although I'm sure I'll have more stupid newbie questions when the next software update rolls along.


----------



## focusedonsound

Perhaps I am missing something

TivoWebPlus v. 2.0 installed and running no problems.

Quit TivosWebPlus

Installed Hackman

Started TivoWebPlus 

Hackman is listed and shows screen with the following text

In order to activate hackman, you need to make an edit in the hackman.cfg file. Please review the ReadMe file that accompanies hackman to learn how to activate hackman.
The author apologizes for any inconvenience this may cause to experienced users,
but too many people have ignored the ReadMe and suffered dire consequences.
Please be safe rather than sorry!

with that said. 

If I haven't read the Readme 5 times tonight I haven't read it once. What Am I missing? Perhaps i need this pointed out to me!


----------



## Pete77

focusedonsound said:


> If I haven't read the Readme 5 times tonight I haven't read it once. What Am I missing? Perhaps i need this pointed out to me!


The very end of the ReadMe where he tells you to change the variable from 0 to 1 at the start of the hackman.cfg file.


----------



## focusedonsound

Thanks Pete77... I swear I read over the readme 5 times! After making that post last night I had to walk away from the computer before I threw the damn thing!


----------



## PortlandPaw

focused, at least you now know everything you need to know about hackman! I'm sorry it was such a frustrating experience for you but, believe me, if you'd forged ahead as many have done and borked your machine, you would have been much more frustrated! Enjoy!


----------



## ttodd1

Pete77 said:


> ...ReadMe where he tells you ......


Now nobody will have to read it.......


----------



## willardcpa

ttodd1 said:


> Now nobody will have to read it.......


I always read those things. Just like the user agreements for new updates on S/W. "Hmmm, says I have to read all of this and indicate that I have and agree to the terms - pgdn, pgdn, pgdn, pgdn, check I agree box."


----------



## PortlandPaw

Mine is not an agreement granting me ownership of your condo in Aspen...it is simply information users need to avoid rendering their TiVos useless. I've done what I can to urge people to read it. Ignore at your own peril.


----------



## focusedonsound

Well now that I know exactly what im looking for if someone wants to delete that post please feel free.

To edit the file I can use any text editor? Edit the file and re-ftp it?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Not just any text editor...(although it may work, I wouldn't chance it)...be sure to save any text file on the TiVo using unix (not DOS with CRs) format. I use TextPad.


----------



## focusedonsound

Somethings not right.

I followed the directions everyone has given me.

Here is what I did.

DL TextPad.

Edited Hackman.cfg as per the troubleshooting

1. Quit Tivoweb
2. Replaced file
3. Restarted Tivo Web.

Here are some of the errors im getting if I type (hackman.cfg, hackman.itcl, hackman_create_cfg.tcl, hackman_util.cfg.)

.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: variable: command not found
.//hackman.cfg: line 267: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
.//hackman.cfg: line 267: `}'
NICK-TiVo# hackman
bash: hackman: command not found
NICK-TiVo# ls
ChannelMap.itcl mail.itcl tvres-3.0.res
backup.itcl manrec.itcl ui_channel.itcl
channelgrid.itcl menus.itcl ui_compat.itcl
channelgrid.tcl merge.itcl ui_deletedshows.itcl
channelprefs.itcl mfsbrowser.itcl ui_history.itcl
confirm.itcl mrv.itcl ui_listings.itcl
confresManual.itcl phone.itcl ui_nowshowing.itcl
extract.itcl reorder.itcl ui_record.itcl
folders.itcl resources.itcl ui_search.itcl
gallery.itcl rowformat.itcl ui_season_pass.itcl
gdchecker.itcl rss.itcl ui_series.itcl
hackman.cfg rss_util.tcl ui_showing.itcl
hackman.itcl screen.itcl ui_todo.itcl
hackman_create_cfg.tcl search.itcl update.itcl
hackman_util.tcl showing.tcl varbackup
higuide.itcl sysadmin.itcl webremote.itcl
higuide.tcl theme.itcl whatson.itcl
info.itcl thumbs.itcl wishlists.itcl
logos.itcl tvres-2.0.res xPlusz.itcl
logs.itcl tvres-2.5.res
NICK-TiVo# hackman.itcl
.//hackman.itcl: proc: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: global: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: catch: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: puts: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: do_action: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: }]: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: line 39: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
.//hackman.itcl: line 39: ` }'
NICK-TiVo# rw
mounting read write
NICK-TiVo# hackman_create_cfg.tcl
.//hackman_create_cfg.tcl: tvsource: command not found
.//hackman_create_cfg.tcl: tvsource: command not found
.//hackman_create_cfg.tcl: line 33: syntax error near unexpected token `env(S'
.//hackman_create_cfg.tcl: line 33: ` if { [info exists env(SerialNumber)] && [
string trim $env(SerialNumber) "0"] != "" && [string length $env(SerialNumber)]
== 15 } {'
NICK-TiVo# hackman_util.tcl
.//hackman_util.tcl: proc: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: global: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: puts: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: regsub: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: append: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: readwrite: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: puts: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: close: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: readwrite: command not found
.//hackman_util.tcl: line 48: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
.//hackman_util.tcl: line 48: `}'
NICK-TiVo# ls
ChannelMap.itcl mail.itcl tvres-3.0.res
backup.itcl manrec.itcl ui_channel.itcl
channelgrid.itcl menus.itcl ui_compat.itcl
channelgrid.tcl merge.itcl ui_deletedshows.itcl
channelprefs.itcl mfsbrowser.itcl ui_history.itcl
confirm.itcl mrv.itcl ui_listings.itcl
confresManual.itcl phone.itcl ui_nowshowing.itcl
extract.itcl reorder.itcl ui_record.itcl
folders.itcl resources.itcl ui_search.itcl
gallery.itcl rowformat.itcl ui_season_pass.itcl
gdchecker.itcl rss.itcl ui_series.itcl
hackman.cfg rss_util.tcl ui_showing.itcl
hackman.itcl screen.itcl ui_todo.itcl
hackman_create_cfg.tcl search.itcl update.itcl
hackman_util.tcl showing.tcl varbackup
higuide.itcl sysadmin.itcl webremote.itcl
higuide.tcl theme.itcl whatson.itcl
info.itcl thumbs.itcl wishlists.itcl
logos.itcl tvres-2.0.res xPlusz.itcl
logs.itcl tvres-2.5.res
NICK-TiVo# hackman.itcl
.//hackman.itcl: proc: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: global: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: catch: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: puts: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: do_action: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: }]: command not found
.//hackman.itcl: line 39: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
.//hackman.itcl: line 39: ` }'
NICK-TiVo#

Please help


----------



## Da Goon

Why on earth are you trying to run hackman from bash?? It's meant for use as a plugin INSIDE tivowebplus.


----------



## focusedonsound

I think I figured it out...

I take that back Here is what I have done and it still doesn't work! 

Step 1 FTP'ed all files to there respective directorys
Step 2 Restarted TivowebPlus
Step 3 (Hackman is showing up in TivoWebPlus)
Step 4 Deleted /TWP/config/Hackman.cfg
Step 5 Edited /var/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.cfg (variable DefaultReadOnly 0)
Step 6 Restarted TivoWebPlus

And still no go!

I looked for said log files but I don't know which "log" im looking for.

Ive been at this for 2 days now ...and its killing me that I can't figure this out

hackman_util
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Searching for TiVo hacks...(takes about a minute)
-Saving hackman.cfg to /var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg
-- hackman version (see hackman.itcl) --
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Tuesday, June 05, 2007, 08:22 PM, local time
rss_util

Does that Help?


----------



## ttodd1

If hackman is showing up in TWP then what else are you hoping for????


----------



## focusedonsound

This is what I get when I click on "Hackman"

Welcome to

TiVo
Hack Manager 
You must read the ReadMe!In order to activate hackman, you need to make an edit in the hackman.cfg file. Please review the ReadMe file that accompanies hackman to learn how to activate hackman.
The author apologizes for any inconvenience this may cause to experienced users,
but too many people have ignored the ReadMe and suffered dire consequences.
Please be safe rather than sorry!

This is what I get.

Here is my last TivoWeb.log
Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=14792
TivoWebPlus - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070518))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
util
sendkey
html
index
http
ui
rec
btutils
timezone
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
TimeZone: US
hackman_util
-- hackman Version 5.5.0 --
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Tuesday, June 05, 2007, 09:27 PM, local time
rss_util
Loading modules...
-Registered backup
-Registered channelgrid
-Registered channelprefs
-Registered confresManual
-Registered build_extract_page
-Registered folders
-Registered gallery
-Registered gdchecker
-Registered hackman
-Registered higuide
-Registered info
-Registered logos
-Registered logs
-Registered mail
-Registered manrec
-Registered menus
-Registered mfs
-Registered mrv
-Registered reorder
-Registered rowformat
-Registered rss
-Registered sysadmin
-Registered theme
-Registered channellist
-Registered deletedshows
-Registered history
-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered whatson
Loading completed in 4 seconds
Accepting Connections on port 80
Preload Favs done
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:09] "/" (643248)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:09] "/BlueJacket.css" (650780)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:09] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (652924)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:09] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (655324)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:09] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (655312)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:13] "/hackman" (655272)
loading module hackman (656960)192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:17] "/BlueJacket.css" (879164)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:17] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (879184)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:17] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (879196)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:17] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (879176)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:30] "/logs" (879144)
loading module logs (879368)192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:31] "/BlueJacket.css" (888624)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:31] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (887936)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:31] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (887944)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:31] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (887936)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:56] "/logs/tivoweb.log/" (887828)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:56] "/BlueJacket.css" (888408)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:56] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (888452)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:56] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (888444)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:28:56] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (888440)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:29:36] "/restart" (888416)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:29:37] "/BlueJacket.css" (890008)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:29:37] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (890020)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:29:37] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (890020)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:29:37] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (890012)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:30:16] "/hackman" (889976)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:30:19] "/BlueJacket.css" (895296)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:30:19] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (895328)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:30:19] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (895312)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:30:19] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (895320)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:03] "/menus" (895272)
loading module menus (895508)192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:03] "/BlueJacket.css" (928092)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:04] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (928116)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:04] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (928100)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:04] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (928108)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:26] "/folder/1" (928080)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:26] "/BlueJacket.css" (931096)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:27] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (931100)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:27] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (931096)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:27] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (931092)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:30] "/hackman" (931072)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:33] "/BlueJacket.css" (939896)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:33] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (939916)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:33] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (939920)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:33] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (939916)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:38] "/" (939868)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:38] "/BlueJacket.css" (939892)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:38] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (939924)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:38] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (939924)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:31:38] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (939916)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:32:16] "/hackman" (939856)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:32:18] "/BlueJacket.css" (940032)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:32:19] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (940036)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:32:19] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (940048)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:32:19] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (940028)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:33:01] "/logs" (939980)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:33:02] "/BlueJacket.css" (940760)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:33:02] "/images/BlueJacket_eosfoil4a.gif" (940024)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:33:02] "/images/BlueJacket_gradient.png" (940040)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:33:02] "/images/BlueJacket_000.gif" (940016)
192.168.1.46 - - [06/Jun/2007:01:33:06] "/logs/tivoweb.log/" (940000)


----------



## beejaycee

I've just done a very superficial read of your problem but, according to the readme, did you go to the modules directory and in the hackman.cfg file:


> Change the "variable compliance 0" line to "variable compliance 1"


I saw where you changed the readonly variable to read/write but not where you changed the compliance variable.


----------



## focusedonsound

beejaycee THANK YOU 

I was changing another line from 0 to 1 

now i feel like an idiot! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PortlandPaw

...but you should change the read/write back to 1. The easiest way to do that is on the preferences screen -- no need to go back and edit the .cfg file. 

Glad you finally got it running!


----------



## focusedonsound

PortlandPaw said:


> ...but you should change the read/write back to 1. The easiest way to do that is on the preferences screen -- no need to go back and edit the .cfg file.
> 
> Glad you finally got it running!


Thanks for all of your help!

Needless to say but ....Its been one of those weeks!


----------



## Nugent

PortlandPaw, thanks for a great tool which is an indispensable part of a hacked DTiVo.

I recently zippered a new DSR704. Its been well over a year since I last did this, so I assembled all the latest software, except for a 6.2 image, not 6.2a. The zippering went perfectly. I then did the update to 6.2a without slices as described elsewhere on this forum. This also worked properly. TWP was fine.

Then I proceeded to install the latest Hackman. I immediately ran into problems copying the files to /TivoWebPlus, which the latest zipper installs under the root directory and is therefore read-only (My linux knowledge is pretty basic, so please excuse my elementary errors and feel free to correct me). Using the "rw" setting did not help, so after some education and experimentation with chmod, I got the files copied.

When I then started TWP, the Hackman installation failed due to the inability to write the config file to the read-only directory. Setting the drive read-write and chmodding did not help. Based on other postings I tried the symlinks - no luck. Eventually I rebooted and then it worked!

So now, in my inexperience, I'm not sure what exactly I did to make it work, but everything is ok. I am posting this to give you some feedback. I did make an effort to read all your instructions, but they are pretty densely worded and a lot to assimilate, together with many pages of postings here! It seems that some guidance for installation with TWP as installed by the latest version on the zipper might be useful.


----------



## BTUx9

If zipper is installing TWP with bad permissions, that's a bug in zipper, and should be addressed there.

when setting rw to make changes, it's important to reset to ro before running TWP2 if that's the way the system will normally be run (which may be why your install didn't work properly until a reboot)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

When attempting to go into Hackman, I am getting the following:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '' ''
> can't read "hm::forceupdate": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$hm::forceupdate == 1} {
> set hm::forceupdate 0
> hackman_readauthor
> }"
> (procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 14)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--


I did just reinstall Hackman due to some difficulties, I've noticed that there is not currently a hackman.cfg file in my /TivoWebPlus/config directory (TWP installed via rbautch's enhancement script)
What do I need to do?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Read the ReadMe, follow the Troubleshooting directions, and report back results here.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I shut down TWP with a Restart, Quit and then did a tivoweb console...here are the highlights:


> -running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
> -running init_sp_cache--- completed in 4 seconds
> hackman_util
> POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> invoked from within
> "if {[namespace children :: hm] == ""} {source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg}"
> ("uplevel" body line 29)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel 1 "$s" "
> NONE unknown namespace "hm" in namespace delete command
> while executing
> "namespace delete hm"
> invoked from within
> "if {![file exists $::data_dir/config/hackman.cfg]} {
> mySource $::source_dir/modules/hackman_create_cfg.tcl
> namespace delete hm
> }"
> ("uplevel" body line 747)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel 1 "$s" "
> rss_util
> Loading modules...
> -Registered backup
> -Registered channelgrid
> -Registered channelprefs
> -Registered confresManual
> -Registered folders
> -Registered gallery
> -Registered gdchecker
> -Registered hackman


and at the bottom


> -Registered whatson
> couldn't open socket: address already in use
> while executing
> "socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
> invoked from within
> "set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
> (file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 582)
> invoked from within
> "source $source_dir/load.tcl"
> (procedure "load" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "load 0"
> (file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
> Error: The last session did not complete successfully
> Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop


So now I'm back to TWP not loading, and there is still no hackman.cfg in the /TivoWebPlus/modules directory.


----------



## PortlandPaw

You found


Code:


POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.cfg":
no such file or directory

So I would suggest putting hackman.cfg from the hackman .zip file into /TivoWebPlus/modules.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Should have caught that one myself.
I don't know why it wasn't in my PC directory to begin with, but things are working now.
Thanks.


----------



## jhatfield

Ok, Im using hackman 4.2.8 on tivoweb on a series 1 philips TiVo. I have read the readme file, but not all 48 pages of this thread. I have tried searching though, both here and google, and havent found anything on this. 

Heres the problem. Hackman reports that TCS is not started, even though it is running. Also, it will not start TCS. The first thing I checked was the path, /var/hack/tcs/starttcs, but that appears to be correct. I think Im just overlooking something here, but I cant figure out what it is. Id appreciate any input.

Oh, and thanks to PortlandPaw for writing this very useful module. And thanks for all the continuing work he has done on it.

Jon


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know off hand. I just started and stopped TCS on my Phillips S1 with no problem and TCS is located in the same directory. I'm running the latest hackman (5.5.1) but I haven't touched the launching feature in years, it seems. From your message, I'm inferring that you can start and stop TCS manually. So it's a mystery. Oftentimes, a reboot will clear these things up. Let me know what you find as you experiment.

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jhatfield

Yeah, it starts and stops fine manually. It also starts up fine when called from hacks_callfromrc.sysinit when booting up. This is a mystery for me though. It seems like a problem with the path, but I can't figure out what the problem could be.

This is actually not a new issue for me. Ive never been able to get this particular problem fixed. I just rebuilt two of my TiVos. Ive been trying to get all the bugs worked out, so I can make one perfect backup file. 

thanks again


----------



## PortlandPaw

So if you go to the preferences page and "view paths and pathnames" at the bottom, it says /var/hack/tcs/starttcs for TiVo Control Station? 

And what is the start command in the hacks_callfromrc.sysinit? Is it different?

As for the "one perfect backup file"...for me, I've never been able to achieve that dream!


----------



## jhatfield

Heres the section from hacks_callfromrc.sysinit:

# Uncomment next section to enable TiVo Control Station
if test -x /var/hack/tcs/starttcs 
then
/var/hack/tcs/starttcs 
fi​heres the line from hackman.cfg:

set tcspathname "/var/hack/tcs/starttcs"​
I dont know if this is related, but shouldnt there be a > before devnull in this line?

set 4 "exec /var/hack/tcs/starttcs devnull &"​
(TiVo linux is the only linux Ive been exposed to so far.)

I know what you mean about that "perfect backup". There always seems to be more to do before it's "just right".


----------



## jhatfield

PortlandPaw said:


> So if you go to the preferences page and "view paths and pathnames" at the bottom, it says /var/hack/tcs/starttcs for TiVo Control Station?


yes exactly

TiVo Control Station /var/hack/tcs/starttcs hacks_callfromrc.sysinit


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm stumped. "devnull" doesn't require a ">" and it works fine on mine. All else looks identical to my setup.

I'm afraid perfection is elusive!

I haven't used TCS in a few years, but here are a couple of thoughts. Maybe starttcs goes away after awhile and that's why hackman thinks its not running. Also, shutting down TCS takes a couple of minutes as it uses a heartbeat kill process. Does hackman show TCS not running immediately after booting up?


----------



## PortlandPaw

THAT'S IT! After all these years, you've discovered a bug. starttcs does disappear and I need to change hackman to look for TCSEventServer instead! You win the prize!


----------



## jhatfield

Alright! What do I get?! Is it a bug fix?

*chuckle*


----------



## jhatfield

PortlandPaw said:


> I haven't used TCS in a few years...


So, what do you use to start and stop the closed captioning while you're watching tv? I find that alone to be immensely useful. I also use it to set backdoors, 30 second skip, now playing sorting, and revealing hidden items in the to do and now playing list.


----------



## slydog75

Portland, just upgraded to TWP2.0 and the new Hackman, but I can't get it to load. I uploaded everything and I get a 'hackman' entry on the TWP menu but when it tries to load I get "No hackman.cfg file found in /var/TWP/config/; restarting TWP to generate new file". /var/TWP/config is where my config files are, but hackman is not creating hackman.cfg there for whatever reason.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

slydog75 said:


> Portland, just upgraded to TWP2.0 and the new Hackman, but I can't get it to load. I uploaded everything and I get a 'hackman' entry on the TWP menu but when it tries to load I get "No hackman.cfg file found in /var/TWP/config/; restarting TWP to generate new file". /var/TWP/config is where my config files are, but hackman is not creating hackman.cfg there for whatever reason.


I had this problem not long ago.
There's a hackman.cfg in the .zip or .rar or whatever format hackman is compressed in (in the modules dir). Just FTP it over.


----------



## PortlandPaw

jhatfield said:


> So, what do you use to start and stop the closed captioning while you're watching tv? I find that alone to be immensely useful. I also use it to set backdoors, 30 second skip, now playing sorting, and revealing hidden items in the to do and now playing list.


All of those features are built into hackman except the NPL hidden items. They're mostly in the Backdoor Codes/Command Page section, but closed captioning should come up in the main start/stop menu (TiVoVBI). A quick re-read of the ReadMe lists all the features. Of course, the disadvantage is executing those features from the computer instead of the remote control.

And I have to revise my comment about starttcs disappearing -- it doesn't. I started TCS yesterday and must have missed it when I looked a few hours later. It's there this morning and hackman correctly reports that TCS is running. So that part remains a mystery.


----------



## jhatfield

Oh, I already knew hackman will do all those things. I'd just rather use my remote. That's what I was getting at. Plus I said it in jest.


----------



## unclemoosh

Portland Paw,

The /var backup command is great. Is there a way I can automate it?

TIA


----------



## wizzy

Tivo series 1, 3.0-01-1-000

Upgraded from TWP 1.2 to 2.0 last week, along with the appropriate Hackman updates.

I have selected the option to enable sorting upon restart, but it doesn't take. At anytime after restart, I can go into TWP and click on the "enable sorting" function, and it works, so it's not a problem with the code itself. The enable backdoors on restart works fine.

I had to disable the native sendkey, as that was causing very erratic behavior.

Any ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw

unclemoosh said:


> Portland Paw,
> 
> The /var backup command is great. Is there a way I can automate it?
> 
> TIA


Thanks for the kind words...as a veteran user, you probably didn't notice the update to the ReadMe where I describe how to set a cronjob to do what you want to do.


----------



## unclemoosh

PortlandPaw said:


> Thanks for the kind words...as a veteran user, you probably didn't notice the update to the ReadMe where I describe how to set a cronjob to do what you want to do.


PP,

Thanks for taking easy on me. I should have RTFM


----------



## BTUx9

wizzy said:


> Tivo series 1, 3.0-01-1-000
> 
> Upgraded from TWP 1.2 to 2.0 last week, along with the appropriate Hackman updates.
> 
> I have selected the option to enable sorting upon restart, but it doesn't take. At anytime after restart, I can go into TWP and click on the "enable sorting" function, and it works, so it's not a problem with the code itself. The enable backdoors on restart works fine.
> 
> I had to disable the native sendkey, as that was causing very erratic behavior.
> 
> Any ideas?


IF there wasn't enough of a delay before TWP was started upon bootup, then the tivo UI may not be "up" far enough to process all the keystrokes... you may want to increase that delay (usually found in rc.sysinit.author... a sleep command before hacks are initialized)


----------



## PortlandPaw

Good answer (haven't been online much while my daughter got married over the weekend). A slightly easier way to accomplish what BTUx9 suggests is to adjust the boot delay value at the bottom of hackman's preferences page, which delays the sending of the keystrokes.


----------



## wizzy

PortlandPaw said:


> Good answer (haven't been online much while my daughter got married over the weekend). A slightly easier way to accomplish what BTUx9 suggests is to adjust the boot delay value at the bottom of hackman's preferences page, which delays the sending of the keystrokes.


Thanks, I'll give that a try this weekend.

However, it does run the code to enable backdoors first, and that seems to work, wouldn't that imply that there's enough of a delay?


----------



## BTUx9

wizzy said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try this weekend.
> 
> However, it does run the code to enable backdoors first, and that seems to work, wouldn't that imply that there's enough of a delay?


hmm... perhaps it's the state of the machine after having entered the backdoors code... afraid I can't really help, because I don't have a machine that can use sendkey.


----------



## wizzy

I think the "now showing" list might be taking too long to display when it goes to do the backdoor. I noticed it took several seconds, and the sendkey strokes might be lost in that.

I've got a few things in the list; that might be slowing it down. Hopefully my wife catches up on some of her shows before the fall season starts, and I can see if that helps.

User Space
Expired Suggestion 76 58019 MB 29.8% 41:17:00
Expired Season Pass 60 95366 MB 48.9% 68:00:35
Expired Single 1 1588 MB 0.8% 1:08:02
Single 1 1404 MB 0.7% 1:00:01
Suggestion 26 23895 MB 12.3% 17:00:43
Live Cache 1 204 MB 0.1% 0:04:47
Used User Space 165 180476 MB 92.6% 128:31:08


----------



## speckhals

Having trouble with TivoWebPlus v2, I deleted the directory and reloaded it. It worked fine, so I installed Hackman v5.5. Since then (5 days ago), I've had to reboot my TiVo every day because it's off my wireless network.
1st question...when I go to the commands and click on "start critical functions from rc.sysinit" why do I get this error? Copying telnet and ftp daemons to root directory...

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_triage '/do_ftptelnet' ''
error copying "	/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd": no such file or directory
while executing
"file copy -force $hm::ftppathname /sbin/tivoftpd"
(procedure "hackman_do_ftptelnet" line 10)
invoked from within
"hackman_do_ftptelnet $chan "" $env"
("do_ftptelnet" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch $path {
"backdoorcodes" {hackman_backdoorcodes $chan "" $env "" ""}
"confirm" {hackman_confirm $chan "" $env}
"create_file" {hackman_create_fi..."
(procedure "MOD::action_triage" line 14)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--
2nd question...why does elseed start when clicked when I haven't recopied it to my TiVo?
3rd question...why does my TiVo drop off the network everyday? (probably not the right forum to ask, but maybe you can point me in the right direction)


----------



## PortlandPaw

wizzy -- you hit it right on the nose. The delay I mentioned above is actually for just that purpose as footnoted on the Preferences page.

speckhals -- 
#1: I don't know why it isn't copying correctly. It seems to be finding tivoftpd OK and the copy command should work. Could you confirm that tivoftpd is at /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd?

#2: It would appear that elseed somehow made it into your system. Look at hackman's "View Paths and Pathnames" from the Preferences page to see where it is.

#3: hackman has nothing to do with networking. We plead innocent.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> wizzy -- you hit it right on the nose. The delay I mentioned above is actually for just that purpose as footnoted on the Preferences page.
> 
> speckhals --
> #1: I don't know why it isn't copying correctly. It seems to be finding tivoftpd OK and the copy command should work. Could you confirm that tivoftpd is at /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd?
> 
> #2: It would appear that elseed somehow made it into your system. Look at hackman's "View Paths and Pathnames" from the Preferences page to see where it is.
> 
> #3: hackman has nothing to do with networking. We plead innocent.


 Yes, tivoftpd is at /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd. I also set rootwrite, ran it again, and the same error results.

I knew you weren't guilty on #3, but I was hoping someone might have an answer.

Thanks for your great work and advice.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's odd. I thought of read/write also, but I checked my code and it temporarily sets the partition r/w before doing the copy. Maybe there's no /sbin on your machine?

As for the network, if you're using DHCP I'd recommend running nic_install and setting up a static IP for your TiVo.


----------



## speckhals

Yes, there's a /ptvupgrade/sbin.

Where does one fine nic_install?

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Which is different from /sbin


----------



## wizzy

PortlandPaw said:


> wizzy -- you hit it right on the nose. The delay I mentioned above is actually for just that purpose as footnoted on the Preferences page.


So the delay happens after the key for "now playing" is hit? I see it talks about the delay for the on-screen clock (* 1/8 of this value defines the time to bring up menu when enabling on-screen clock), but didn't realize that was in the middle of backdoor sequence.


----------



## speckhals

Sorry, my eyes must have crossed. It wasn't /ptvupgrade/sbin, it was (and is) /sbin.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I should bookmark this link.


----------



## speckhals

Thanks, but I fear you're going to tire of me. I don't know what I did when messing around with Hackman, but here's the error produced (I'm getting proficient producing errors):
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
extra characters after close-quote
while compiling
"variable oldPrefs ""password" 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author "" "" "TivoWebPlus" "April,&nbsp..."
(in namespace eval "::MOD::hm" script line 45)
invoked from within
"namespace eval hm {
variable xPlusz_code ""
variable prog0 "exec /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &"
variable boottext ""
variable pro..."
(file "/var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg" line 1)
invoked from within
"source $::data_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 17)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

No problem...something got chowdered up...go to the Preferences page, than to View Paths and Pathnames and then click at the bottom, Rebuild Configuration File.

That should take care of it. Whatever it is.

If you can replicate what you did to make that happen, let me know so I can troubleshoot.


----------



## speckhals

I can't go anywhere in Hackman; when I click on Hackman the error I posted occurs.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Then delete the hackman.cfg file (in either modules/config or var/TWP/config) and do a full reload of TivoWebPlus.


----------



## speckhals

After posting, I did just that and got the same error. I then quit TivoWebPlus, deleted it, and then reinstalled it. After determining that it ran okay, I again quit TivoWebPlus, reinstalled Hackman v5.4 to see if that would work, deleted hackman.cfg, and I still get that error.


----------



## kimsan

Paw,

Will you be adding in support for the -nob2b option of the latest endpad plus?

And since no one has ever mentioned it before, Great App and Great Support!


----------



## Pete77

kimsan said:


> And since no one has ever mentioned it before, Great App and Great Support!


Actually I think I have seen that point mentioned in this thread rather a large number of times before.

But perhaps you may not have had time to read through all of it?


----------



## JWThiers

Pete77 said:


> Actually I think I have seen that point mentioned in this thread rather a large number of times before.
> 
> But perhaps you may not have had time to read through all of it?


Next your gonna say he didn't read all 10600+ posts in the zipper thread too


----------



## PortlandPaw

kimsan said:


> Paw,
> 
> Will you be adding in support for the -nob2b option of the latest endpad plus?
> 
> And since no one has ever mentioned it before, Great App and Great Support!


I wasn't aware of the new release and that's a feature I've long desired...thanks for the heads-up and I will be adding that support as soon as I can.


----------



## PortlandPaw

speckhals, I still think it's a corrupted hackman.cfg file. Are you sure you got rid of the old one? Try


Code:


find / -name hackman.cfg

to see if there's one in there you missed.


----------



## kimsan

JWThiers said:


> Next your gonna say he didn't read all 10600+ posts in the zipper thread too


Was the humorous intent too subtle without a  winkie? I'm Shocked!


----------



## BTUx9

speckhals said:


> After posting, I did just that and got the same error. I then quit TivoWebPlus, deleted it, and then reinstalled it. After determining that it ran okay, I again quit TivoWebPlus, reinstalled Hackman v5.4 to see if that would work, deleted hackman.cfg, and I still get that error.


Just on the off chance: how are you unpacking the hackman zip file?


----------



## JWThiers

kimsan said:


> Was the humorous intent too subtle without a  winkie? I'm Shocked!


  LOL


----------



## speckhals

BTUx9 said:


> Just on the off chance: how are you unpacking the hackman zip file?


 With winzip, then I use SmartFTP to transfer the files to the listed folders.


----------



## BTUx9

winzip can sometimes add dos line endings... try to xfer the zip file to the tivo, then unzip there (or use a different util on the pc... winrar or 7zip work correctly, IIRC)


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> speckhals, I still think it's a corrupted hackman.cfg file. Are you sure you got rid of the old one? Try
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> find / -name hackman.cfg
> 
> to see if there's one in there you missed.


 Thanks, I found it at /var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg. Everything working now.


----------



## speckhals

BTUx9 said:


> winzip can sometimes add dos line endings... try to xfer the zip file to the tivo, then unzip there (or use a different util on the pc... winrar or 7zip work correctly, IIRC)


 Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Cool! I knew it would work.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> No problem...something got chowdered up...go to the Preferences page, than to View Paths and Pathnames and then click at the bottom, Rebuild Configuration File.
> 
> That should take care of it. Whatever it is.
> 
> If you can replicate what you did to make that happen, let me know so I can troubleshoot.


 I recreated the error by clicking on "restore hackman preference defaults".


----------



## PortlandPaw

Yep, that command is broken. Thank you for picking up on that and I'll fix it in the next release.


----------



## PortlandPaw

kimsan said:


> Paw,
> 
> Will you be adding in support for the -nob2b option of the latest endpad plus?
> 
> And since no one has ever mentioned it before, Great App and Great Support!


Does anyone see any reason why this feature shouldn't happen automatically in endpadplus?

In other words, is it really worth it to make it an option in hackman, or should I just hard code it into the endpadplus start string?


----------



## kimsan

PortlandPaw said:


> Does anyone see any reason why this feature shouldn't happen automatically in endpadplus?
> 
> In other words, is it really worth it to make it an option in hackman, or should I just hard code it into the tivowebplus start string?


Hardcoding sounds good to me. It really *should* be the default behaviour for EPP anyway.


----------



## thepicman

I keep getting an ISE (attached). This is on a new to me HR10-250 running 6.3d, freshly zippered and adjusted.

Sometimes it happens when loading Hackman (5.5.0)from TWP (2.0.0), sometimes it happens when starting mfs_ftp via Hackman, sometimes it happens when clicking the OK button after trying to start mfs_ftp. I also had it happen once when clicking OK after starting Mplayer. Even though I get the error, mfs_ftp is started (checking by running ps) and will work properly. Usually if I hit back on my browser (FireFox 2.0.0.4) and try the same command again, things load correctly. Nothing shows up in the tverr logfile and here is what tivoweb.log showed the last time it happened and me checking the logs. Looks like all is well.



> 192.168.1.217 - - [18/Jul/2007:13:09:17] "/hackman"
> 192.168.1.217 - - [18/Jul/2007:13:18:34] "/logs"
> 192.168.1.217 - - [18/Jul/2007:13:18:37] "/logs/tverr/"
> 192.168.1.217 - - [18/Jul/2007:13:18:43] "/logs/tivoweb.log/"


Everything _*seems*_ to be working, but obviously something is amiss. Where to start?

TPM


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is the line in hackman that's throwing the error:


Code:


catch [set procs "[exec /bin/bash -c "cat /proc/\[1-9\]*/stat"]"]

For the tcl programmers out there, you'll note that the statement is error trapped, so I don't know why it's throwing an error at all, but it is, maybe because there are several errors occuring sequentially. My guess is that there are procs that are shutting down during the course of the execution of this command, but why does it generate an error to begin with?

Any ideas out there?


----------



## BTUx9

by using []s with catch, instead of {}s, you are causing the line to be executed outside of the catch (when the line is first interpreted). the 2nd set of quotes are also superfluous (and it's not really a good idea to nest "s like that.

try using:


Code:


catch {set procs [exec /bin/bash -c "cat /proc/\[1-9\]*/stat"]}


----------



## PortlandPaw

That's why I like collaborating with BTUx9! It will be fixed in the next release when I add in support for the new endpadplus.

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## PortlandPaw

New hackman version is out -- check my sig.


----------



## Da Goon

PortlandPaw said:


> New hackman version is out -- check my sig.


Sweet.


----------



## speckhals

PortlandPaw said:


> I should bookmark this link.


 I'm confused (surprise!). I found the install, but I don't know which address to use. My current info shows TiVo Address 198.162.1.94 and HTTP Host Address 192.168.1.95. I get to it by using .95, so which address would I use as static, and what's the advantage?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've been away for a few days. I don't know that much about networking, but on my system I have a router with an address of 192.168.2.1 and my fixed IPs for the TiVos run from 192.168.2.11 through 192.168.2.15. The computers are 192.168.2.10, 20, 30, etc. and I use 192.168.2.10 as the entry point for my Orenosp reverse proxy system. I don't know if this helps or not and I hope someone else chimes in.


----------



## thepicman

PortlandPaw said:


> This is the line in hackman that's throwing the error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> catch [set procs "[exec /bin/bash -c "cat /proc/\[1-9\]*/stat"]"]
> 
> For the tcl programmers out there, you'll note that the statement is error trapped, so I don't know why it's throwing an error at all, but it is, maybe because there are several errors occuring sequentially. My guess is that there are procs that are shutting down during the course of the execution of this command, but why does it generate an error to begin with?
> 
> Any ideas out there?


The new version seems to have cured my problem. Thanks!

TPM


----------



## unclemoosh

PP,

I recently started getting this error when trying to to execute varbackup

varbackup: Sunday, August 05, 2007, 05:20 AM
Now backing up /var partition...please wait a few minutes
BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binaryUsage: find [PATH...] [EXPRESSION]
Search for files in a directory hierarchy. The default PATH isthe current directory; default EXPRESSION is '-print'
EXPRESSION may consist of:
-follow Dereference symbolic links.
-name PATTERN	File name (leading directories removed) matches PATTERN.
-print Print (default and assumed).
-type X Filetype matches X (where X is one of: f,d,l,b,c,...)
-perm PERMS	Permissions match any of (+NNN); all of (-NNN); or exactly (NNN)
-mtime TIME	Modified time is greater than (+N); less than (-N); or exactly (N) days
-newer FILE	Modified time is more recent than FILE's
-inum N File has inode number N1 block
Action completed at 05:20 AM

Any ideas?

This is from a machine running 5.5.1. Get the same error from machine running 5.5.2.

Telneted in and tried running the command from prompt with same result.

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

It looks like you're running the standalone varbackup and it's using busybox with unexpected results. Or are you running it from within hackman?


----------



## unclemoosh

PortlandPaw said:


> It looks like you're running the standalone varbackup and it's using busybox with unexpected results. Or are you running it from within hackman?


I get the same error whether running from Hackman, command prompt or cron. It used to run fine, trouble started recently. I haven't changed anything, other than updating to the current TWP and Hackman.

Strange...


----------



## falstaffpac

I wanted to share my experience with Hackman, as I saw at least one other person experience the same problem I was having as I was reading through the threads. The problem involves the *"File does not exist..."* message I received when attempting to change a programs boot load status. I've at least partially solved my problem and perhaps those of you with additional insight can help. I've outlined my experience below, as I think it is helpful. I apologize for its length.

I first installed Hackman to a hacked drive with TWP 2.0 installed. Hackman parsed my rc.sysinit.author file, identified my programs and created the hackman.cfg file. There was one small hiccup from Hackman in that I have the program ccxstream_s2 from Tivox (allows me to stream shows to my XBOX). When hackman was generating the hackman.cfg it stumbled on the ccxstream_s2 file and flashed me the following message:


> A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
> (this message is informational, and does not indicate an error)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> hackman found /var/hack/bin/ccxstream_s2 startup commands in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> but found --unavailable-- in the file scan.
> hm::ccxstreampathname has been set to /var/hack/bin/ccxstream_s2.
> You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
> or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.


I went to preferences, selected "show boot load buttons" and was able to toggle programs boot status on/off without problem. However when I tried to start/stop ccxstream I received the following:


> There was an error starting ccxstream
> bad switch "--unavailable--": must be -keepnewline or --


I then proceeded to take a look at "View Paths and Filenames" and saw the following entry:


> ccxstream /var/hack/bin/ccxstream_s2 -------


I took this to mean Hackman understood what the program "ccxstream" was, but didn't understand "ccxstream_s2" So, I renamed the file ccxstream, deleted hackman.cfg, replaced rc.sysinit.author with my original backup (pre hackman) and updated the original rc.sysinit.author to reflect the new name of ccxsteam so Hackman wouldn't complain when the hackman.cfg was created.

I started TWP/Hackman, and the hackman.cfg file was created without a hitch. I received no warning about ccxstream. The hackman console displayed all my programs. I then went to preferences and selected "Show boot load buttons" and returned to the console. When I would select a button to change the startup status of a program, I would receive:


> Editing :
> File does not exist...


Hackman never replaced my original rc.sysinit.author file. I spent a *LONG* time troubleshooting to try and get Hackman back to where it was generating the rc.sysinit.author file again. I would occasionally see a rc.sysinit.author.draft file but it would never *replace* my rc.sysinit.author file.

I finally remembered the hiccup regarding ccxstream_s2 so I renamed ccxstream back to ccxstream_s2, edited rc.sysinit.author, deleted hackman.cfg and fired up TWP. Hackman.cfg was created, and I received the same notification about ccxstream_s2 as outline above, but Hackman was working again. IE it would create the rc.sysinit.author file and allow me to toggle the boot load buttons while updating rc.sysinit.author

Ok, so here is where I am:
I don't know what to do regarding ccxstream_s2, I can't get Hackman to manage it. I get:


> There was an error starting ccxstream
> bad switch "--unavailable--": must be -keepnewline or --


What is really interesting is that when the file was named ccxstream, Hackman would control its ON/OFF state.

I don't know why Hackman wouldn't create rc.sysinit.author when the file was named ccxstream

Any of you guys smarter than me have any ideas?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## PortlandPaw

Don't apologize for the length of your post -- it's great to get a detailed description of what's happening...so much better than "it's not working; what do I do?"

What you describe is indeed puzzling and I'll have to take some time to try to replicate and troubleshoot the error. Stay tuned.


----------



## falstaffpac

It looks like the problem is a little bigger than ccxstream. I thought I would remove any reference to the ccxstream/ccxstream_s2 file and regenerate the hackman.cfg file. When I did, the hackman console came up fine but again it would not generate the rc.sysinit.author and I received the "file does not exist..." error.

It seems as though the ccxstream_s2 exception needs to be thrown during creation of the hackman.cfg before hackman will create an rc.sysinit.author file on my system. If I remove ccxstream_s2 or rename it to ccxstream, the hackman.cfg is created without throwing an exception and I can access the hackman console via TWP. Toggling programs ON/OFF works fine, but no rc.sysinit.author file is created.

During troubleshooting and messing with rc.sysinit scripts I did manage to FUBAR my Tivo (not a complaint) so I'm testing Hackman on a freshly installed image. I'm doing this on a DTV S2 Tivo, zippered with rbautch script hacks. I'm able to reproduce this iconsistency 100%

I'm running the following hacks: Telnet, FTP, TWP, Cron, MFS_FTP, vserver, tserver, endpad+, endpad (and occasionally ccxstream or ccxstream_s2)

Let me know if there is anything you would like me to do on my end to help.

Aaron

Also I hazard to guess the ccxstream_s2 file thowing an exception during hackman.cfg creation would have something to do with the underscore in its name. Just a hunch.


----------



## dtanforan

I recently upgraded my HR-250 using the DVRupgrade disk version 6.3. I have tivowebplus version 1.3.1 working great. I installed hackman (after reading through the read me), and receive the below error while trying to start hackman. Any help would be appreciated.


action_hackman '/' ''
can't read "::data_dir": no such variable
while executing
"file exists $::data_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 7)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"


----------



## PortlandPaw

This is from the hackman website:


> Latest hackman Version:
> 
> The file section includes hackman Version 4.2.8 for use with TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus prior to Version 1.4. I recommend the use of the latest version of TWP with the latest version of hackman, available in the file section.


So, either use the old version of hackman or the latest version of TivoWebPlus.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've released the most recent version of hackman (see sig) which fixes a bug that affected the program's ability to set apps to start on boot. Also, hackman now handles the S2 version of ccxstream. My thanks to falstaffpac for his assistance with the troubleshooting and debugging.


----------



## unclemoosh

unclemoosh said:


> PP,
> 
> I recently started getting this error when trying to to execute varbackup
> 
> varbackup: Sunday, August 05, 2007, 05:20 AM
> Now backing up /var partition...please wait a few minutes
> BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binaryUsage: find [PATH...] [EXPRESSION]
> Search for files in a directory hierarchy. The default PATH isthe current directory; default EXPRESSION is '-print'
> EXPRESSION may consist of:
> -follow Dereference symbolic links.
> -name PATTERN	File name (leading directories removed) matches PATTERN.
> -print Print (default and assumed).
> -type X Filetype matches X (where X is one of: f,d,l,b,c,...)
> -perm PERMS	Permissions match any of (+NNN); all of (-NNN); or exactly (NNN)
> -mtime TIME	Modified time is greater than (+N); less than (-N); or exactly (N) days
> -newer FILE	Modified time is more recent than FILE's
> -inum N File has inode number N1 block
> Action completed at 05:20 AM
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> This is from a machine running 5.5.1. Get the same error from machine running 5.5.2.
> 
> Telneted in and tried running the command from prompt with same result.
> 
> Thanks


PP, I am still experiencing this error, even with the latest release. It's happening on eight machines, all Hughes DVR2's, that used to have no problem.

Has there been any changes to busybox that you have made allowances for in Hackman?

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I haven't changed anything to do with varbackup and it's still working fine on my five ancient S1s. Could you PM me a copy of your hackman.cfg file?


----------



## starmanj

Hi-
I have recently loaded the latest TWP2 and latest hackman-- tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070812.tgz and the latest from your site.

No matter what I do or how I edit the hackman.cfg, I can't get past the 

"In order to activate hackman, you need to make an edit in the hackman.cfg file. Please review the ReadMe file that accompanies hackman to learn how to activate hackman."

I have read the readme's thoroughly and checked everything in the .cfg, all seems fine.

I have deleted the hackman.cfg and rebooted the tivo repeatedly.

Are there any other clues other than the cryptic "edit the .cfg" that can guide me? I do love your hackman and am grateful for its utility.

Thanks!
Starmanj


----------



## unclemoosh

starmanj said:


> Hi-
> 
> I have read the readme's thoroughly and checked everything in the .cfg, all seems fine.


Apparently, not very thoroughly. Carefully re-read the section between support and troubleshooting.


----------



## starmanj

D'oh. I guess he meant it when he said read it thoroughly!  
Thanks!

FYI seems the backdoor feature to enable clock has a problem:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backdoormenu '/' ''
can't read "::MOD::hm::bd_code": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::MOD::hm::bd_code != "0"} {
puts $chan [html_link "/triage/backdoorcodes?selection=1&file=itcl" "Enable backdoors"]
puts $chan


----------



## JWThiers

Hopefully you are now fully aware of the risks involved with hackman.


----------



## haardwire

Hi Hackman. I'm new to hacking and have just managed to get my UK Series 1 Tivo connected with a Turbonet card. I have Tivowebplus, latest version, installed & cannot seem to get hackman to work at all. When I try to I get the following error message:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
list doesn't contain element 21
while executing
"lreplace $hm::applist $position $position "not_here" "
(procedure "checkmod" line 6)
invoked from within
"checkmod "noscramble " "myworld" 21"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 64)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

I'm sure I'm being thick, but I've read all I can & still can't figure out where I'm messing up. Help please.

Kind regards

Nick


----------



## PortlandPaw

Be sure you have the latest version (5.5.5), have copied all the files to the TiVo properly, and made the modification to the hackman.itcl file as described in the ReadMe. If you're still getting errors, follow the troubleshooting section of the ReadMe and report results back here.

By the way, the latest version (see sig) makes SteveT's new jacket themes more legible in hackman and more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Soapm

I updated to 5.5.5 tonight and now ccxstream no longer appears in hackman. Any ideas how to get that back? I deleted the var/TWP/hackman.cfg file to have it look for things again, it finds ccxstream in the but I don't get a button.

Also, I just noticed my version says 5.5.2...


----------



## ssandmann

Just installed hackman 5.5.5 on my tivo. I have twp 2.0. I started twp with the console and it failed pretty early, so I changed to rw and ran it again. I get further, but it is still failing.

- [23/Aug/2007:05:40:41] saving module_cache.cfg
couldn't open "/TivoWebPlus/config/module_cache.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"open "$::data_dir/config/$f.cfg" w"
(procedure "saveConfig" line 3)
invoked from within
"saveConfig module_cache $outs"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 573)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PortlandPaw

ssandmann, that's not a hackman error you're seeing, its a TWP error. Try wiping out all of the TWP files and starting again, this time from a /var/hack/ directory. The install will create a /var/hack/TivoWebPlus directory, along with an accessible config directory. Then install hackman.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Soapm, I just did some work to add ccsxtream_s2 to the mix, so it looks like I messed something up. What is the exact name of the ccxstream app? How do you know the file scan is finding it...does it show up on the View Paths and Pathnames screen?

As for the version number, it will update on the second load...or at least it should.

p.s. I just tested it again on my S1 SA, and it seems to detect and display it OK.


----------



## kimsan

PortlandPaw said:


> As for the version number, it will update on the second load...or at least it should.


I wondered what triggered the version display. Nice to know.


----------



## PortlandPaw

But no more...I fixed the version to display immediately on first load, just as God intended.


----------



## Soapm

PortlandPaw said:


> Soapm, I just did some work to add ccsxtream_s2 to the mix, so it looks like I messed something up. What is the exact name of the ccxstream app? How do you know the file scan is finding it...does it show up on the View Paths and Pathnames screen?
> 
> As for the version number, it will update on the second load...or at least it should.
> 
> p.s. I just tested it again on my S1 SA, and it seems to detect and display it OK.


I got it to work, it was how the file was executed in the author file. I had it as;

cd /enhancements/varhacks/ccxstream ./ccxstream -f

I changed it to

/enhancements/varhacks/ccxstream/ccxstream -f

and hackman registeres it now.


----------



## falstaffpac

I implemented the hackman option to move telnet and FTP to rc.sysinit However, when I reboot and open telnet, I've lost some bash command functionality (ls command does not work, for example). This resolves when I enter the following at bash: 
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements

The line above should be called from the _usersection_ of my hackman generated rc.sysinit.author file

I added the following lines to rc.sysinit as per the hackman documentation:

#ensure that telnet and ftp are started before rc.sysinit.author is called
[ ! -f /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author ] || /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
echo "rc.sysinit is completed"

But, it did not resolve my problem. The hackman configuration screen via TWP has yellow bubbles next to Telnet and FTP, as one would expect. It would seem the _usersection_ of the rc.sysinit.author file is not being processed. It would also seem the rc.sysinit.author file is otherwise processed as Hackman correctly shows start/stop states for my hacks (IE the hacks I wanted to start have in fact started).

Any suggestions?
Aaron


----------



## PortlandPaw

I put my path statement in the .profile file, which is located in the root directory. If you have joe installed, just do this
cd /
joe .profile

and add
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements

Be sure the drive is set to read/write first. That should fix it. I got this from Steve Jenkins' guide.


----------



## PortlandPaw

The next release of hackman will have /.profile listed among files that may be edited.


----------



## Soapm

Hey David, it seems like hackman is overriding my author file. Is this possible? 

I can't get ccxstream to start on boot since I stopped it using hackman. There is no # in the author file yet when I hit the start button in hackman it starts right up???


----------



## Chzcat1

Hi! I've been running Hackman for about a month now, and love it! 

The 5.5.5 version seems to report a different status of the root for me each time it loads. 
i.e - at first it says it's ro, but if I just F5, it says it's rw. Each refresh changes the status. 

I have an HDR110 v3.0.1 with a Weaknees drive. 

Thanks. I appreciate all the work!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Soapm, I'm confused. It sounds like you're editing your .author file. You shouldn't have to do that if you let hackman manage those hacks. Try this:
1. Carefully edit out any reference to ccxstream in your .author file
2. Go to Preference, View Paths and Pathnames and select Rebuild Configuration File
3. Use the gumdrops to include/exclude files from .author
Let me know if that does the trick.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Chzcat1 -- very astute observation for post #1! I think I may have solved that issue with an undocumented update to 5.5.5 (didn't think it was as significant as apparently it is). Try downloading the latest hackman and see if it resolves the issue, then report back here. And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Soapm

PortlandPaw said:


> Soapm, I'm confused. It sounds like you're editing your .author file. You shouldn't have to do that if you let hackman manage those hacks. Try this:
> 1. Carefully edit out any reference to ccxstream in your .author file
> 2. Go to Preference, View Paths and Pathnames and select Rebuild Configuration File
> 3. Use the gumdrops to include/exclude files from .author
> Let me know if that does the trick.


Yep, we cooking with crisco now... Thanks

I still don't understand how this works, does hackman cause the Tivo to ignore the author file?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Glad you got it...it's all explained in the ReadMe -- basically, hackman completely re-writes the .author file depending on the hacks you've selected to start, leaving the reserved first section for custom commands.


----------



## haardwire

Hi.

I've been reading & re reading, upgraded to the latest version of Hackman, and still getting the following error message

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
list doesn't contain element 21
while executing
"lreplace $hm::applist $position $position "not_here" "
(procedure "checkmod" line 6)
invoked from within
"checkmod "noscramble " "myworld" 21"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 66)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

I'm not usually too bad at this sort of thing, but am getting nowhere. Any help appresiated.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## PortlandPaw

Someone else (I hope it wasn't you!) had this problem on a forum that shall not be named, but if you google "You won't be able to use the attached file" (with quotes) it will come up.

Apparently, this worked for him:


> You won't be able to use the attached file (change .txt to .cfg) directly, but you might be able to build your own config file. Use the attached file along with the default file and fill in the blanks with the pathnames and information appropriate to your machine. I wouldn't worry about the longer lists, as they self-generate when the program is running. The important ones should be evident.
> 
> Even if this works, it's treating the symptom, not the disease. I'd still like to know why hackman doesn't work out of the box on your 6.3 system.


If you can figure out why this works, please let me know (assuming that it does work for you!).


----------



## haardwire

Thanks very much PP worked for me too.
Sorry that I didn't provide full info earlier, but for your info, I'm in the UK running a series 1 Thomson Tivo with 120GB hard drive, self upgraded. Turbonet card & tivowebplus just installed.
Not a lot else, other than endpad, but that was after I first tried to install Hackman & got the same error then. All the same, I am most appreciative of the replies & help. hen I get the time I will try to work out why it works, but I'm new to Unix. No, it wasn't me before, and maybe the fact that I'm running a UK unit explains the problem.

Thanks for a fab app and for all the help, not just for me, but in reading the threads, I can see this has been very ongoing & time consuming for you.

Kind regards
Nick


----------



## PortlandPaw

Glad you got it going...but it's still puzzling. There are a whole bunch of hackman users in the UK and I haven't seen this before. So, if you figure it out, let me know!

Thanks for the kind words and, yes, I do have more than a few hours invested in this over the years...but it's been fun! More people spend more time playing golf which I consider, as Mark Twain said, a nice walk in the country, ruined.


----------



## Chzcat1

PortlandPaw said:


> I think I may have solved that issue with an undocumented update to 5.5.5


Indeed you have!! I just installed the latest version, and is well here!!

Many thanks!!


----------



## shredhead

If you ever got this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
list doesn't contain element 21
while executing
"lreplace $hm::applist $position $position "not_here" "
(procedure "checkmod" line 6)
invoked from within
"checkmod "noscramble" "myworld" 21"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 58)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


check here: ddb /forum/showpost.php?p=286720&postcount=939


----------



## PortlandPaw

As I said "somewhere else,"


> Yes, I think it's becoming clear now. When hackman has been using a particular .cfg file and then the location of the expected .cfg file changes due to an update, it's going to get confusing. Thanks for the tip...the solution now is to be sure that ALL hackman.cfg files are deleted and then restart hackman. All should be well after that.


The latest hackman release should exorcise this demon. Thanks for the debugging help!


----------



## unclemoosh

PP,

Again, thanks for a great app and your outstanding support!

I recently had my /var directory wiped out on one of my units and didn't worry because I use varbackup and cron to backup the /var directory on a regular basis.

Oops, the latest backup I had was a backup of the wiped /var directory, not the good, hacked one. So, I, being the novice, finesse-less hacker that I am, simply put a copy of varbackup in my /var/hack directory and now call that one from cron. I figure if the /var directory gets wiped, varbackup won't run and my copy of the varfiles.cpio will be the last one of the /var directory before its demise.

Do you see any reason this won't work?

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

If var got wiped, wouldn't cron get wiped at the same time? And wouldn't the backup in /lib be pre-wipe? I'm not sure how it got written over. If you have cron set to run from a non-/var location, I guess that's how. So, yes, your solution should work, as it's very close to the original design!


----------



## unclemoosh

PortlandPaw said:


> If var got wiped, wouldn't cron get wiped at the same time? And wouldn't the backup in /lib be pre-wipe? I'm not sure how it got written over. If you have cron set to run from a non-/var location, I guess that's how. So, yes, your solution should work, as it's very close to the original design!


The hack, log and spool directories are symlinked and rebuilt if /var gets wiped. cron is running out of /busybox and the crontab is in /var/spool. So, I am guessing that is why cron kept on trucking as instructed.

I suppose if I am going to be running the varbackup from cron, I could just put the /var/spool directory in place and not use the symlinks. This would solve the problem, too.


----------



## PortlandPaw

That should do it. I hope your /var wipeout wasn't too disastrous!


----------



## unclemoosh

PortlandPaw said:


> That should do it. I hope your /var wipeout wasn't too disastrous!


No, it wasn't disastrous at all. I have a bunch of units that are all the same. Additionally, I backup to the PC regularly, JIC. I was just pointing it out in case others don't have multiple levels of backup protection. We know we should, but sometimes we just don't do it 

Again, thanks for all you efforts and results. It a shame that you and other developers have to put up with the likes of some people's bullstuff (another thread, wink, wink, non, nod) 

Please, don't let them prevent you from continuing a work that is most appreciated by many!


----------



## nrune

Getting a hackman error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
invalid command name "setHMvar"
while executing
"setHMvar "variable hackmanrelease \"$CurVer\"" "$::data_dir/config/hackman.cfg""
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 22)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

Series one phillips tivoweb 2.0, hackman 5.5.7

Help?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Are you sure you have all the files installed correctly? This routine is located in the hackman_util.itcl file and has to be in the ./modules directory. I'd re-read the ReadMe and double-check the installation.


----------



## Chzcat1

Thanks for adding the part to Hackman where I can set the clock. My poor S1 woke up both mornings this weekend confused & wrong. Saturday it was already an hour back, and Sunday it was an hour ahead. Hackman saved the day both times.

Thanks!


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're welcome! Came in handy for me, too.


----------



## Markman07

I haven't played around with Hackman for a long time and haven't had a chance to install it on my HR10-250 since I re-imaged it this last summer. Anyways using the Zipper and latest script everything appears to be running great. I then downloaded the most recent version of Hackman and copied the necessary files into the /TivowWbplus/modules and /images directories. I touched up on the Readme guide being I haven't used this in a while. I activated the value in the CFG file. 

When I click on the Hackman link in TWP 2.0 I keep getting the following error - 

--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "hm::TWPVer": no such variable
while executing
"if {$hm::TWPVer} {eval_env} else {eval $env}"
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 3)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

-----------
In troubleshooting I have tried rereading the readme file and searching here for some others who may have seen this. I don't find anything that sheds some light on this. So my question is; am I a bonehead or my nicer question is "can someone tell me what I am messing up here?"

Thanks so much.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Are you sure you copied all the hackman files over? It used to be just hackman.itcl, but it now includes hackman_util.tcl (among others) which sets the variable in question. If that doesn't do it, let me know.


----------



## BTUx9

also make sure you've done a full reload


----------



## Markman07

First off, amazing...AMAZING response time.

Secondly...ding ding ding....this year's bonehead award goes to ..... 

Anyways...I recopied all the files. I am guessing I must have missed one in the group when copying to the Tivo. So it was a simple fix. 

Thanks PP. Like always I appreciate your guidance. Sorry I didn't have a harder challenge for you today ;-D give me time.


----------



## durrence

I have 2 series 1 tivos, one has a lifetime subscription and the other does not. I am using the unsubscribed unit to try and perfect all of the hacks before transferring the hacked HD to the subscribed unit. 

I have the latest version of TivoWebPlus and Hackman installed. Most of the Hackman commands work, but when I try to enable backdors and the 30 second skip or any of the backdoor codes, nothing changes on the tivo.

When I try to enable backdoors with the remote, I cant enter "search by title" because it hasnt made a daily call for 30 days. Is this the reason Hackman can't enable them or is there some way around the problem? 

I suppose I could move the HD to the subscribed unit and let it make a daily call, then move it back to the unsubscribed unit and see what happens. I hate to experiment with the subscribed unit because we do most of our TV watching on it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PortlandPaw

The answer is on the "other forum." Please don't double post.


----------



## PortlandPaw

In honor of the terrific season that the New England Patriots are having, I'm releasing the latest hackman version, 6.0.0.

The reason for kicking up the version designation is the new installation/update process. To install or update to 6.0.0, please use the TWP Update function to bring in the hackman-V6.0.0.tgz file.

For future updates, hackman has its own update function which also makes it easier to find the new hackman .tgz file.

These steps are detailed on the hackman website and, of course, in the ReadMe, which is required reading for all hackman users.


----------



## WallyDilbert

I Installed Hackman on 2 DTivos w/no problem--Great work PP! On the third, I get

extract.sh: There is not enough free disk space (0k)
child process exited abnormally

How do I free up disk space?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'd be willing to bet you installed all your hacks in the root partition and that's limited in size. You probably used the zipper that makes a backup of your tivoapp that you won't need necessarily. If you have a backup of your drive then you can safely delete the backup.


Code:


rw
cd /tvbin
ls -l
{assuming backup file is found with this name:}
rm tivoapp.backup


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've added file utilities (view, edit, rename, copy, chmod, delete) to hackman on the Preferences page, along with a shortcut menu module that goes straight to the file utilities.

Tools such as these are very powerful and can render your TiVo temporarily useless. For example, don't go deleting tivoapp just because you don't think it's necessary.

So, be careful and if you mess up, don't blame the tool, blame the carpenter.


----------



## umbighouse

I was running older versions of Hackman and TWP. I upgraded TWP to v2.0.0. The GUI upgrade procedure didn't work so I had to manually copy the .tgz file to the /var/hack directory and run it from there. That instal went fine and I can access TWP. I then copied the Hackman v7.0.0 .tgz file into the new directory (/var/hack) and ran "tar xvzf hackman-V7.0.0.tgz". It appeared to go fine, but when I tried to access Hackman from TWP (after a full reboot of the TiVo), I get the error below. I don't know what it means, but I'm willing to try to fix it if someone can help.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "showconflicttext": no such variable
while executing
"if {!$showconflicttext || $NoNotification} {

readwrite "on"
if {[file exists $inifile\.old]} {
file delete $inifile
file rename "$inifile\.old" $inif..."
(procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 15)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've never seen that before, I don't think. My guess is that the generation of the hackman.cfg file didn't go right. Try deleting all the hackman.cfg files you can find (/var/TWP/config/hackman.cfg and/or ./TivoWebPlus/config/hackman.cfg) EXCEPT the one in ./TivoWebPlus/modules. Then restart TWP (Restart | Full). Then let us know if that worked.


----------



## umbighouse

David-
I ended up un/reinstalling both TWP and Hackman. It seems to be working ok now. However, I have elseed and ncid show up in the Hackman screen as start/stop modules. I'd like to remove/uninstall both of them, but don't know how.

How can I uninstall these? I'd like to start fresh with the Caller ID function. Can I do this with an ethernet connection and no phone line? If so, what will work best with Hackman & my DTiVo? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PortlandPaw

hackman picks up the hacks it finds. So to remove them from the display, remove the hacks themselves. You can use the show paths feature to see where they're located and then use the file utilities in hackman to navigate to the files and delete them.

For caller id without a phone line, I'd recommend YAC, but that requires a caller id enabled modem running on a PC to do the caller detection. But once set up, it's great! 
http://sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/


----------



## djl25

If you have Vonage or some other VOIP provider, NCID (version 0.70) now has support for scraping the caller-id directly from the sip packets. No phone line required. I use it with Vonage and it's flawless.



umbighouse said:


> David-
> I ended up un/reinstalling both TWP and Hackman. It seems to be working ok now. However, I have elseed and ncid show up in the Hackman screen as start/stop modules. I'd like to remove/uninstall both of them, but don't know how.
> 
> How can I uninstall these? I'd like to start fresh with the Caller ID function. Can I do this with an ethernet connection and no phone line? If so, what will work best with Hackman & my DTiVo?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## umbighouse

I can hunt down and delete the hacks, but I see references to some in the config files, such as in hackman.cfg here. Can I just delete the reference? What are the "--unavailable--" references for?

...
variable startchecklist "/sbin/tnlited /busybox/tivoftpd /var/hack/TivoWebPlus --unavailable-- --unavailable-- 
/busybox/crond --unavailable-- /busybox/vserver /busybox/tserver --unavailable-- --unavailable--
/enhancements/endpad.tcl --unavailable-- --unavailable-- /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl /bin/elseed_forever.sh 
--unavailable-- /var/hack/bin /var/hack/bin /var/hack/bin --unavailable-- 
--unavailable-- --unavailable-- --unavailable-- --unavailable-- --unavailable-- /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr /bin/dserver.tcl --unavailable-- /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidd --unavailable-- --unavailable--"


----------



## PortlandPaw

I forgot a step. After you delete the actual hacks, you need to re-generate the .cfg file. Do that with the command on the paths and pathnames page or just delete the hackman.cfg file in the config folder (not the one in ./TivoWebPlus/modules!). Then you'll see more "unavailable" which means the hack or file wasn't found on the machine.


----------



## umbighouse

Your instructions worked perfectly. Thanks very much for your help, and your quick replies.


----------



## petec

Just installed Hackman V7.0.0.0 with newest TWP. It was actually easier to install than earlier versions. Picked up all of the Hacks. Kind of missed Hackman after installing TWP development version.

Anything specific that I should be testing. 

Just checked - and found something related to an earlier issue that involved some hands on stuff.

Historically was running TivoWebPlus on port 8086. Looking at my log during install and noticed that as TivoWebPlus was rebooting it tried and saw WEB services running on port 8086 and it also installed itself on port 8080. Still have original Tivo port 80 running (congratulations page from Tivo). 

In conclusion I have web services running on port 80, 8080 and 8086. Is there a way to clean up a bit?


----------



## ColinYounger

Like petec, I've just started trying Hackman V7.0.0 & TWP development version 2.1.b3. I'm trying to edit rc.sysinit.author. When I click 'Save', I get this rather cryptic message:


Code:


error copying "": no such file or directory

I thought maybe I needed to make the filesystem RW before editing, but that made no difference.

What information can I gather to get a better idea of what's going wrong?


----------



## PortlandPaw

Hmm. I'm unable to re-create the error. Would you please try re-building the hackman.cfg file -- from the Preference page, click View Paths and Pathnames and then Rebuild configuration file.


----------



## ColinYounger

David - apologies for the delay and thanks for the reply.

I rebuilt the hackman.cfg file and managed to edit my rc.sysinit.author. The weird thing is that a diff on the before and after of hackman.cfg showed no differences.

Must have been cosmic rays or something. <shrug>


----------



## KyooMac

I've just started using Hackman V7.0.0 & TWP development version 2.1.b3. and am trying to set up vserver. On the instructions I've used before I've followed the same instructions over and over again. But this time I can't find the manual to RTF to figure out where to do the following:

# Under "File to be edited" (again), choose "/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg," and click the "Edit a file" button (again).

In the "set vserverpathname" line, replace "--unavailable--" with "/ptvupgrade/bin/vserver".

hackman.cfg does not have the same look as it did in version 4.x.x

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Lots of water under the bridge since V. 4.x.x! And I think you must be reading the PTV docs, not hackmans, which are still included in the download bundle and on the website.

It should be automatic. When you first start hackman, it scans your TiVo for about 32 supported hacks, vserver included. The supported hacks should show up on the main hackman page, including "mPlayer (vserver)."


----------



## mclevenger

I have Hackman 7.0.0 installed along with TivoWebPlus 2.0. 

I can't find this preferences page everyone speaks of. It is not in the commands page. Any ideas??


----------



## djl25

There's a link toward the bottom of the main Hackman page that says one of the following:

March, 2008 (or whatever date)
Really Cool Stuff
The Meaning of Life
The New Millennium
Edit Files and set preferences
Just click that. Your password the first time will be "password".



mclevenger said:


> I have Hackman 7.0.0 installed along with TivoWebPlus 2.0.
> 
> I can't find this preferences page everyone speaks of. It is not in the commands page. Any ideas??


----------



## PortlandPaw

It's all in the ReadMe if you forget what djl25 so kindly provided.


----------



## mclevenger

Sorry for posting such a trivial question. I can't find the readme file anywhere for 7.0.0 and the link on www.tivohackman.com is broken.


----------



## bengalfreak

mclevenger said:


> Sorry for posting such a trivial question. I can't find the readme file anywhere for 7.0.0 and the link on www.tivohackman.com is broken.


Until the link is fixed, just go to the readme for 4.2.8 and replace the numbers 4 and 2 in the url with 7 and 0. Or just click here.

hackman readme 7.0.x


----------



## PortlandPaw

The ReadMe is (and always has been) included in the packages available here in the TivoWebPlus/docs directory. To my knowledge, the website hasn't been down recently.


----------



## mjstehn

I am using the newest TWP and I tried to install Hackman v7.0. It does not show up on the TWP menus? When I did the Gzip I got a message that said 2348 block
Broken pipe

So I don't know if it worked or not. Can someone help me. Thanks,


----------



## unclemoosh

mjstehn said:


> I am using the newest TWP and I tried to install Hackman v7.0. It does not show up on the TWP menus? When I did the Gzip I got a message that said 2348 block
> Broken pipe
> 
> So I don't know if it worked or not. Can someone help me. Thanks,


The package must not have unpacked completely. I would use the tar xzvf command to unpack the package. Try that and see if it completes successfully.


----------



## P42

Running version:
Hackman 7.0.0
TivoWebPlus v2.1.b3
Tivo SW 6.2a-01-2-151
superpatch-6.2a.tcl
all on a Series 2 DirecTivo HDVR2

I use PTVnet 62-1.10 todo most of the work, then FTP & Telnet to add TWP and Hackman. Noticed on reboot that TWP reverted back to old version (1.3 IIRC) so edited /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author to comment out PTVnet's entry on TWP and pointed it towards /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb.
Installed superpatch-6.2a.tcl, and while I can see HMO options on Tivo, I don't see details of the hacks under Hackman.

Any thoughts on where to star debugging?

edit:
looking at rc.sysinit.author some more, I'm assuming that it is it that starts the hacks, I don't see mention of other hacks...
bed time me thinks


----------



## unclemoosh

P42 said:


> I don't see details of the hacks under Hackman.


What hacks did you install and where did you install them? If all you ran was PTVnet and superpatch, I don't think any hacks are installed.

IIRC, PTVnet only enables USB port, telnet, networking and FTP. It doesn't install any hacks.

The easiest way to install the most common hacks and enhancements is to run Zipper and tweak. Although it is best to thoroughly research what these scripts do so you can troubleshoot better if something goes BOOM!


----------



## P42

Good question, I was under the impression that Superpatch installed more then it apparently did. Will read more. And will readup on Zipper.
Thanks


----------



## 55tbird

mjstehn said:


> I am using the newest TWP and I tried to install Hackman v7.0. It does not show up on the TWP menus? When I did the Gzip I got a message that said 2348 block
> Broken pipe
> 
> So I don't know if it worked or not. Can someone help me. Thanks,


I followed Hackman instructions about copying tgz file to existing TWP 2.0 directory, successfully ran tar, it installed, ran chmods on bin_ppc/* and bin_mips/* then did restart of TWP, no change, restarted Tivo, no difference. Any ideas of what's happening.


----------



## unclemoosh

55tbird said:


> I followed Hackman instructions about copying tgz file to existing TWP 2.0 directory, successfully ran tar, it installed, ran chmods on bin_ppc/* and bin_mips/* then did restart of TWP, no change, restarted Tivo, no difference. Any ideas of what's happening.


The instructions state:
_
Use tivoftp to copy the file to your /var/hack directory (or the directory containing TivoWebPlus) _

It sounds like you put it *in the TivoWebPlus directory*, not the directory where the TivoWebPlus directory is located.


----------



## jporter12

55tbird said:


> I followed Hackman instructions about copying tgz file to existing TWP 2.0 directory, successfully ran tar, it installed, ran chmods on bin_ppc/* and bin_mips/* then did restart of TWP, no change, restarted Tivo, no difference. Any ideas of what's happening.


I'm having the same issue. I went to the TivoWebPlus/modules directory and the hackman.cfg is not there. Any ideas why? I had tried both methods of unzipping.


----------



## jporter12

Fixed. For some reason, I had to put the tgz file in the root folder, then extract it. Was it typing in the command wrong?

Anyway, it's up and running, so now I have to go check it out!


----------



## 55tbird

unclemoosh said:


> The instructions state:
> _
> Use tivoftp to copy the file to your /var/hack directory (or the directory containing TivoWebPlus) _
> 
> It sounds like you put it *in the TivoWebPlus directory*, not the directory where the TivoWebPlus directory is located.


I had copied it to the hack directory itself, not into TivoWebPlus directory. Not sure why it wasn't working but did it a 2nd time, restart and it's working now.


----------



## lawrny

PortlandPaw said:


> I've added file utilities (view, edit, rename, copy, chmod, delete) to hackman on the Preferences page, along with a shortcut menu module that goes straight to the file utilities.
> 
> Tools such as these are very powerful and can render your TiVo temporarily useless. For example, don't go deleting tivoapp just because you don't think it's necessary.
> 
> So, be careful and if you mess up, don't blame the tool, blame the carpenter.


PortlandPaw,

I have the latest TivoWebPlus csv loaded with your new Hackman 7 loaded and working but when I select FileUtilities I get this 404 message. What am I missing?

Not Found
Now it is such a bizarrely improbable coincidence that anything so mindboggingly useful as this 404 page could have evolved purely by chance that some thinkers have chosen to see it as the final and clinching proof of the non-existance of tivoweb programmers. 
The argument goes something like this: `I refuse to prove that we exist,' said one tivoweb programmer, 'for proof denies deniability and without deniability there'd be bug reports.'

'But,' says Man, 'Surely the 404 page is a dead giveaway isn't it? It could not have evolved by chance. It proves you exist, and so therefore, by your own arguments, you don't. QED.'

'Oh dear,' said the tivoweb programmer, 'I hadn't thought of that,' and the tivoweb programmers promptly vanished under a flood of bug reports

Great job on Hackman 7 thanks!!!


----------



## David_NC

lawrny said:


> PortlandPaw,
> 
> I have the latest csv loaded with your new Hackman loaded and working but when I select FileUtilities I get this 404 message. What am I missing?
> 
> Not Found
> Now it is such a bizarrely improbable coincidence that anything so mindboggingly useful as this 404 page could have evolved purely by chance that some thinkers have chosen to see it as the final and clinching proof of the non-existance of tivoweb programmers.
> The argument goes something like this: `I refuse to prove that we exist,' said one tivoweb programmer, 'for proof denies deniability and without deniability there'd be bug reports.'
> 
> 'But,' says Man, 'Surely the 404 page is a dead giveaway isn't it? It could not have evolved by chance. It proves you exist, and so therefore, by your own arguments, you don't. QED.'
> 
> 'Oh dear,' said the tivoweb programmer, 'I hadn't thought of that,' and the tivoweb programmers promptly vanished under a flood of bug reports


Don't Panic


----------



## PortlandPaw

cvs doesn't update hackman -- that has to be done manually or using the update feature in hackman itself. The utilities menu item is a separate module that has to be copied to the /modules directory.


----------



## hec1152

I'm trying to setup latest Hackman with latest version of TivoWebPlus. I installed Hackman by copying (via FTP to TiVo) the files in the Hackman zip to their appropriate directory in TivoWebPlus. When I start TiVoWeb I observe the following in the Telnet window:

TiVo: {/var/hack/TivoWebPlus} %
TiVo: {/var/hack/TivoWebPlus} % ./tivoweb console
Warning: An http server was already running
Using data dir ./
TiVo: {/var/hack/TivoWebPlus} %
TiVo: {/var/hack/TivoWebPlus} % Starting TWP pid=401
------============------ Loading ------============------
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090121)
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit in
formation.
Loading libs...
btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=1
timezone,ui,util,TimeZone: US
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 1 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
hackman_util,
-- Loading hackman Version 7.0.4 --
-Friday, January 30, 2009, 10:26 PM, local time
-hackman comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
-This program is licensed under the GPL.
-See the 'docs/Hackman -- LICENSES.txt' file for copyright and credit informatio
n.
-- creating config file for hackman --
- running ppc find -- mips version of find selected.
-SendKey not functional -- SendKey functions disabled
-Searching for TiVo hacks...(takes about a minute)
CHILDSTATUS 414 126 /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/find: /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/b
in_mips/find: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"exec $hm::find / -path /proc -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /tvlib -prune
-o -name $filex \! -name *.log -type d"
(procedure "CreateHackmanConfig" line 100)
invoked from within
"CreateHackmanConfig"
("uplevel" body line 419)
invoked from within
"uplevel 1 "$s" "
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't read file ".//config/hackman.c
fg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $::data_dir/config/hackman.cfg"
(in namespace eval "::" script line 683)
invoked from within
"namespace eval $ns "$s""

Loading modules...

Building menus...
Loading completed in 16 seconds
Attempting to open port 80
Accepting Connections
- [31/Jan/2009:03:26:25] saving dyncfg.cfg
Preload Favs done

Amoung other things that result in no Hackman menu in TivoWebPlus via Browser, I note the Hackman seems to be using MIPS versions of commands. The Tivo I have is a Phillips HDR612 which is PPC. I'd appreciate any suggestions on what I might have done wrong that may be indicated in the startup messages above.

Thanks,
HEC1152


----------



## PortlandPaw

You've identified the problem. Somehow the mips and ppc versions of find and sendkey didn't find their way into the appropriate directories. Even though yours is a ppc machine, the mips versions have to be there, too, as they're used to test what kind of machine hackman is running on.

However, it could also be a permissions problem. Be sure to chmod 755 the contents of both the bin_mips and bin_ppc directories.

Try ftp'ing the contents of the bin_mips and bin_ppc directories and trying again. And another tip...before starting TWP be sure to shut down any running instances...look on the Restart menu and select Quit.

Please report back your results and/or any other problems.


----------



## hec1152

YES!!!! That did it. I don't know which of the two suggestions you made about recopying bin_ppc and bin_mips and then chmod'ing them was the key but between those two actions, I now have Hackman menu in TivoWebPlus. Now I can move onto installing/upgrading the hacks and utilities. BTW - is there any consolidated site that references hacks, etc that are compatible w TWP 2.1.x and Hackman 7.x? 

Thanks again for your prompt response.


----------



## ronsch

David,

Have you ever attempted to be able to set the Sort Now Playing on a S1 DirecTivo via Hackman?


----------



## djl25

TWP 2.1 won't load older modules without modification - the code is substantially different. It comes with quite a few built-in, though.



hec1152 said:


> BTW - is there any consolidated site that references hacks, etc that are compatible w TWP 2.1.x and Hackman 7.x?
> 
> Thanks again for your prompt response.


----------



## PortlandPaw

ronsch said:


> David,
> 
> Have you ever attempted to be able to set the Sort Now Playing on a S1 DirecTivo via Hackman?


I have that feature in hackman which, to the best of my knowledge, is limited to version 3.0 and up, but I haven't tested/refined it with 3.5, as I don't have any machines with that version loaded.


----------



## PortlandPaw

djl25 said:


> TWP 2.1 won't load older modules without modification - the code is substantially different. It comes with quite a few built-in, though.


djl is right regarding TivoWeb modules. In fact, I think hackman may be the only non-standard module that plays well with TWP 2.1, though there may be others I don't know about.

But other hacks, such as mfs_ftp, autospace, endpad, etc. are totally independent of TWP and work just fine. dvrpedia is a good source of information about other hacks and TiVo hacking in general.


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I have that feature in hackman which, to the best of my knowledge, is limited to version 3.0 and up, but I haven't tested/refined it with 3.5, as I don't have any machines with that version loaded.


I've tried occasionally but without any success.


----------



## hec1152

I've been using Hackman with no problem since completing setup/install yesterday. WOW - what an improvement over the previous versions I used years ago. Anyway, I think I might have messed up. I ask Hackman to rebuild it's file (I forget the menu title exactly) and after saying something to the effect that it would be right back, I've not seen it since on the TWP menu. I'm starting to re-read documents and look at logs, but I hope I didn't mess something up. Reason I did this was that it was showing mfs_ftp and running (i.e. no STOP icon) and I couldn't figure out why not since everything with mfs_ftp was okay via telnet. 

Can someone advise what I need to do to get Hackman back on TWP menu?

P.S. I tried the procedure in the hackman documentation which states:

"If hackman will not load for some reason, delete any prior /config/hackman.cfg file. This causes hackman to reset the default settings and should allow hackman to load properly.
Procedure:
1. From ftp or telnet, delete the old /config/hackman.cfg file
2. Do a Quit and Restart from TivoWebPlus"

and I note (with concern) that there is no hackman.cfg file in the (TWP) config directory. So, there's nothing to delete to follow the procedure above. Also, a reboot of the tivo does not result in Hackman appearing on TWP menu. i.e. it seems to be gone! And I can't find info in logs (still looking for right log) on what might have happened. As far as the TWP log goes, hackman seems to have vanished (no mention of it in that log).


----------



## djl25

Which version of TWP are you using? With later versions, you'll usually find the *active * config files in /var/TWP/config. If it exists, that's the hackman.cfg that you need to remove.



hec1152 said:


> I've been using Hackman with no problem since completing setup/install yesterday. WOW - what an improvement over the previous versions I used years ago. Anyway, I think I might have messed up. I ask Hackman to rebuild it's file (I forget the menu title exactly) and after saying something to the effect that it would be right back, I've not seen it since on the TWP menu. I'm starting to re-read documents and look at logs, but I hope I didn't mess something up. Reason I did this was that it was showing mfs_ftp and running (i.e. no STOP icon) and I couldn't figure out why not since everything with mfs_ftp was okay via telnet.
> 
> Can someone advise what I need to do to get Hackman back on TWP menu?
> 
> P.S. I tried the procedure in the hackman documentation which states:
> 
> "If hackman will not load for some reason, delete any prior /config/hackman.cfg file. This causes hackman to reset the default settings and should allow hackman to load properly.
> Procedure:
> 1. From ftp or telnet, delete the old /config/hackman.cfg file
> 2. Do a Quit and Restart from TivoWebPlus"
> 
> and I note (with concern) that there is no hackman.cfg file in the (TWP) config directory. So, there's nothing to delete to follow the procedure above. Also, a reboot of the tivo does not result in Hackman appearing on TWP menu. i.e. it seems to be gone! And I can't find info in logs (still looking for right log) on what might have happened. As far as the TWP log goes, hackman seems to have vanished (no mention of it in that log).


----------



## hec1152

Found my error after finding the location in the Kernal log where Hackman reports what's going on as it tries to startup. For some reason my ppc_bin files were corrupted. Don't know why but it was apparent from error messages like those in earlier post. So, now I've recopied the appropriate ppc files back into the right place, restarted TWP, and all seems to be well.

I feel really stupid. But I did learn a few things while searching for messages.


----------



## ronsch

PortlandPaw said:


> I have that feature in hackman which, to the best of my knowledge, is limited to version 3.0 and up, but I haven't tested/refined it with 3.5, as I don't have any machines with that version loaded.


It looks like sendkey is the crucial element along with having TWP start asap after the boot?

I have a 3.5c DTiVO and have a sendkey.tcl in /tvlib/tcl/tv that has a lot of code that resembles what you have in hackman_util.tcl. Not being a real tcl coder, what should I be looking for?


----------



## ronsch

When I try sorting as is with 3.5c I end up without sorting on and one tuner on channel 4 and the other tuner on channel 9.


----------



## hec1152

I discovered the Dailymail function (now deprecated by Dailmail_jazz?). Anyway, the forum for that is huge but I tried to look for compatibility entries with TWP 2.x. There were quite a few and the opinions seemed mixed. It was hard for me to draw a conclusion as to whether either of these two versions could be made to work with TWP 2.x. It seemed that there was some indications that it could be done by referring some of the Dailymail references back to an installation of TivoWeb1.2.x (or TiwoWebPlus 1.9.x?). I was hoping for "sticky" about this but haven't found one yet. Can anyone advise as to what might work or could be made to work with TWP 2.1.x? I'd really like to try Dailymail_jazz (or it's predecessor) but I don't want to screw up my working (really NICE!) TWP 2.1.x installation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PortlandPaw

ronsch, I can't help with the sendkey question, since I don't have 3.5 available to me. I did copy the sendkey code to avoid compatibility problems, but I have no way of testing/debugging on 3.5.

As for Dailymail, I run it on my TiVos by having an installation of the old TivoWeb 1.9.4 (not running) on my machines. I edit the Dailymail cfg to point to the appropriate 1.9.4 files. The e-mail settings are a bit tricky, but once it's set up right, it works fine.

I even wrote a little script (attached) to send e-mail on startup. Put a reference to it in your rc.sysinit.author file and you'll get an apologetic e-mail when the TiVo reboots. It runs off the same cfg file as dailymail.


----------



## ronsch

David,

I was hoping for some hints about how to go about trying to see what was happening? Now that football season is over I will have some time to play on the weekend. I intentionally reboot my DTiVo almost every night via the cron script that checks to make sure that no scheduled recordings are in progress.

It would be nice to be able to automatically set the Sort Now Playing each time.


----------



## unclemoosh

[hijack thread]

Didn't know about dailymail. It is way cool. Installed it. I Like it!

[/hijack thread]


----------



## PortlandPaw

See my signature for the latest hackman version which fixes a couple of bugs and adds a feature to clean up the main TiVo menu and get rid of the promo and showcase items.


----------



## drewbp

The Hackman site seems to be down. Is there anywhere else to download. My last version was 4.0 and would very much like to update.


----------



## halfempty

The Hackman site is working fine for me. Try it again, it was probably just a momentary thing.


----------



## drewbp

I tried yesterday and today on several computers connecting directly for Portland Paw's signature and never connected, but you are right it is working now. Thanks.


----------



## Nidisa

I new to working on my tivo, but have had some help from a local brain. I have one fully functional Zippered series 2 tivo working...able to run tytools and tivoserver just fine, no issues. I recently set up another unit in my living room. Ran the same zipper on it. I have mrv working between the two units, which is great. I can telnet and ftp to the second unit just fine. I can access the second unit via tivowebplus. I followed the instructions for Hackman, ftp'd the .tgz file to /var/hack and ran it. I restarted TWP. Hackman is not showing up. Here is the log from TWP and my telnet session from running Hackman.

Please help me get Hackman running!!
den-bash# cd /var/hack
den-bash# ls
TivoWebPlus doc hackman-V7.1.0.tgz
bin etc share
den-bash# tar xvzf hackman-V7.1.0.tgz
TivoWebPlus/
TivoWebPlus/.dist/
TivoWebPlus/.dist/update.sh
TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/
TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/find
TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/sendkey
TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/
TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/find
TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/SendKey
TivoWebPlus/docs/
TivoWebPlus/docs/Hackman -- LICENSES.txt
TivoWebPlus/docs/hackman_changes.txt
TivoWebPlus/docs/hackman_README.txt
TivoWebPlus/docs/hackman_ReadMe7.1.htm
TivoWebPlus/docs/reloadmode
TivoWebPlus/images/
TivoWebPlus/images/altbootbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/backdoorbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/bootbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/brownbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/bufferbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/conflictbootbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/greenbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/helpbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/killbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/nobootbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/rebootbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/redbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/images/xPluszbutton.png
TivoWebPlus/modules/
TivoWebPlus/modules/fileutilities.itcl
TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.cfg
TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.itcl
TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman.pia
TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman_create_cfg.tcl
TivoWebPlus/modules/hackman_util.tcl
TivoWebPlus/modules/varbackup
TivoWebPlus/modules/xPlusz.itcl
TivoWebPlus/themes/
TivoWebPlus/themes/hackman.css
den-bash#

Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=288
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b2 (2.1.b2 (oztivo-071217))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
timezone
ui
util
TimeZone: US
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
rss_util
Loading modules...Building menus...
Loading completed in 7 seconds
Opening port 80
Accepting Connections
Preload Favs done
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 10:05:36] /
- [14/Mar/2009:14:20:33] running CleanupGlobals
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 17:00:35] /
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 17:00:44] /quit/m
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 17:00:46] /quit/r
Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=745
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b2 (2.1.b2 (oztivo-071217))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
timezone
ui
util
TimeZone: US
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 1 seconds
rss_util
Loading modules...ChannelMap,backup,channelgrid,channelprefs,confirm ,confresManual,extract,folders,gallery,gdchecker,higuide,inf o,logos,logs,mail,manrec,menus,
--Info: merge won't be loaded: it may rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
mfsbrowser,mrv,netconfig,
--Info: phone won't be loaded: it may rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
preferences,reorder,
--Info: resources won't be loaded: it may rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
rowformat,rss,
--Info: screen won't be loaded: it may rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
search,sysadmin,theme,thumbs,ui_channel,ui_compat,ui_deleted shows,ui_history,ui_listings,ui_nowshowing,ui_record,ui_sear ch,ui_season_pass,ui_series,ui_showing,ui_todo,update,
--Info: webremote won't be loaded: it may rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
whatson,wishlists, - [14/Mar/2009:21:00:57] saving module_cache.cfg
Building menus...
Loading completed in 6 seconds
Opening port 80
Accepting Connections
Preload Favs done
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 17:02:58] /
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 17:03:40] /logs
loading module logs (707936)
xxx.xxx.x.xxx - - [14/Mar/2009 17:03:45] /mfs
loading module mfsbrowser (733680)
xxx.xxx.x.xxx- - [14/Mar/2009 17:04:06] /logs/

thanks!!

additional info: I deleted the hackman.cfg file and had it rebuild, still no joy  Awaiting your wisdom!


----------



## PortlandPaw

Are you sure hackman is in the same directory as TWP? I think zipper puts it in root (which I don't like myself). You have to find the TivoWebPlus directory with


Code:


ffind TivoWebPlus

 put the hackman.tgz file in the directory above it and then install it. Make sure the drive is set to read/write before doing this.


----------



## Nidisa

den-bash# ffind TivoWebPlus
/var/hack/TivoWebPlus
/TivoWebPlus
den-bash#



That is what I found....so are you saying put it in /var ? 

And I'm unclear what you mean by "Make sure the drive is set to read/write before doing this." 

Thank you for the assistance! I really am trying to become more competent. I've read this entire thread, the read me on the hackman site....I have some holes in my understanding of dos and how it works. But I was proud that I was able to buy a drive, make the zipper cd...install it, open up the tivo and put a new drive it and get it working to this point!! I just need a little more hand holding through this, thanks again for any and all assistance


----------



## PortlandPaw

You're getting there...there is a TivoWebPlus directory under /var/hack (it was created when you installed hackman there), but there is also one in your root directory, and that's the real one. So try copying the hackman.tgz to / (the root directory) and installing from there.

Because the root drive should be left read-only, it won't let you copy anything to it, much less install hackman. So from the bash prompt enter "rw" and that should open it up. This is a command added by the zipper, so it should be available to you.


----------



## Nidisa

den-bash# cd
den-bash# ls
TivoWebPlus enhancements install platform tvlib
bin etc lib proc var
busybox etccombo lost+found sbin
dev hacks mnt tmp
dist initrd opt tvbin
den-bash#




So is this the root directory? So I ftp the hackman.tgz file to this area? Or to the TivoWebPlus folder? 


Do I have to delete the wrong installation of hackman in the /var/hack directory, or can I leave the mess that I made there without it interferring with the new? 

Again, thank you so much for the patient and quick assistance


----------



## PortlandPaw

Here's what I'd do


Code:


rm -r /var/hack/TivoWebPlus

That gets rid of your old hackman installation -- you don't need it


Code:


mv /var/hack/hackman-V7.1.0.tgz /hackman-V7.1.0.tgz

That moves your file to a new location. Then


Code:


cd /
tar xvzf hackman-V7.1.0.tgz

That should do it! Good luck!


----------



## Nidisa

WOOOHOO!! That did it!!! *happy dance* 

Thank you so much PortlandPaw!!! This has been 2 years of trying to be able to do this  And now, I've been able to start from buying a used tivo and get to this point! I'm so happy!!! *hugs*


----------



## arich57

yep


----------



## derekbuck

Sorry to take you back in time to when 4.2.8 was an ongoing concern...

I had a disk go out and have rebuilt but trying to get hackman on is proving to be a little awkward...

ftp'd the files (using Binary) to my tivoweb-tcl dir and subs, then ./hackman.itcl gives me this:

./hackman.itcl
./hackman.itcl: proc: command not found
./hackman.itcl: global: command not found
./hackman.itcl: line 34: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
./hackman.itcl: line 34: `}'

where am I going wrong?

Thanks,

Del.


----------



## mark33swm

I need a little help decrypting a 6.4a HR10-250. I would like to know first if there is any way to enable networking and preserve my recordings. Second if not how do I disable encryption on my working drive that I am practicing on. I have used PTVNet and InstantCake, and have your Hackman utility working. I'm still not able to download a file that I can open however. Do you have a utility to accomplish the decryption or could you add that?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## PortlandPaw

Sorry, my first hand knowledge stops at version 6.2. I hope to graduate to HD some day, but it won't be soon.


----------



## Sunapee

I have a series 2 and am having a problem getting Hackman to start with TWP.

Software System: 6.2-01-2-321
TWP Version 2.1.b3 (oztivo-091208)T
Hackman version 7.1.0
TWP is in \TivoWebPlus with config files in \var\TWP\configs

I removed all Hackman files on the box by referencing the files in the Hackman -V7.1.0.tgz file. Then followed the instructions in the Read-Me file. Now I see the proper Hackman files in the modules folder under TivoWebPlus.

When I reboot the TiVo TWP launches and seems fine, except I have no Hackman. 

The only reference to Hackman in the TWP log file is:
hackman_util,
-- Loading hackman Version 7.1.0 --
-Tuesday, February 23, 2010, 09:20 AM, local time
-hackman comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
-This program is licensed under the GPL.
-See the 'docs/Hackman -- LICENSES.txt' file for copyright and credit information.
-Checking TWP version number: newer TivoWebPlus version
-Root directory mounted read-only (recommended)
-hackman utility load completed

I know I am probably making a simple mistake, but after a couple of days searching I cannot figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I know it's been a long time and I don't know how many old TiVos and old TiVo hackers are out there, but I found a bug or two in Hackman and fixed them. They've been there for almost a year and a half, so it's doubtful than anyone really cares, but if you do, click the link in my sig.


----------



## dlmcmurr

Still using it! Thanks for all your hard work. :up:

Dave


----------



## StanSimmons

Ditto


----------



## magnus

Same here. I wish Tivo would allow for TWP and hackman without having to hack the box. It's a lot easier to use than some of the things that Tivo has out of the box.


----------



## KyooMac

I'm still using it on two DSR 704's with dual 500gb seagate hard drives. thanks for your update and hard work!


----------



## Soapm

Still working great for me. Thanks for the update!:up:


----------



## MontyL

:up::up: 

David, you keep doing what you do, we'll keep giving you kudos!

I thought I broke it unpacking 7.1.1 over 7.1.0, nearly panicked when I found that the only prior version I had backed up was 7.0.2, and breathed a sigh when it started working after chmod'ing the mips and ppc folders followed by a full restart of the TiVo and two full restarts of TWP... RTFM! 

(yes, the join date and post count are correct... read and learn, grasshoppers!)


----------



## ToshTivo

David, First of All...Thanks for all your work. I have tried to update my TWP with your hackmand 7.1.1 files and have been not been able to get it to load, however TWP loads fine. I have read this this forum for problems similar to mine and tried out the suggestions but have been unsucessful. If you have the time I would appreciate a pointer in looking over my log file for a potential fix. Thanks Again!

------============------ Loading ------============------
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090121)
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=0
timezone,ui,util,TimeZone: US
-running init_channelList--- completed in 1 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
hackman_util,
-- Loading hackman Version 7.1.1 --
-Sunday, November 28, 2010, 11:00 PM, local time
-hackman comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
-This program is licensed under the GPL.
-See the 'docs/Hackman -- LICENSES.txt' file for copyright and credit information.
-Checking TWP version number: newer TivoWebPlus version
-Root directory mounted read-only (recommended)
POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $hm::find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
(in namespace eval "::" script line 716)
invoked from within
"namespace eval $ns "$s""

Loading modules...

Building menus...
Loading completed in 11 seconds
Attempting to open port 80
Accepting Connections
- [29/Nov/2010:07:00:28] saving dyncfg.cfg
Preload Favs done


----------



## aleks

Hi,

I'm struggling with switching between TivoWeb (1.9.4) and TWP (2.1.b3) on my UK TiVo. 

I've followed the PortlandPaw 2007 guide and installed HackMan 7.1.1 running on TWP and Hackman 4.2.8 on TivoWeb 

While I can switch from TWP to TivoWeb there is no option to switch back 

As far as I could understand the guide I have the right version of Hackman for each TivoWeb. But have I misunderstood and should I have 7.1.1 on both? Can I just copy the TWP installation to the Tivoweb directory or do I need to reinstall (gulp)

Thanks

Aleks


----------



## djl25

Just curious: when you say "switching between", do you have a need of both Tivoweb versions being installed? The easiest way to do that would be to have them in completely separate directories and on different ports. Then just install the different Hackman versions to the correct Tivoweb installation.



aleks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm struggling with switching between TivoWeb (1.9.4) and TWP (2.1.b3) on my UK TiVo.
> 
> I've followed the PortlandPaw 2007 guide and installed HackMan 7.1.1 running on TWP and Hackman 4.2.8 on TivoWeb
> 
> While I can switch from TWP to TivoWeb there is no option to switch back
> 
> As far as I could understand the guide I have the right version of Hackman for each TivoWeb. But have I misunderstood and should I have 7.1.1 on both? Can I just copy the TWP installation to the Tivoweb directory or do I need to reinstall (gulp)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aleks


----------



## PortlandPaw

The Brits do need both versions installed in separate directories, with redundant hackman installations.

aleks, try this. In the TivoWeb installation, go to the Preferences page (link at the bottom, the date unless you've changed it) and then the View paths and pathnames page. At the bottom is the option to rebuild the configuration file. 

Doing that should find the TWP installation and enable switching between them.

Good luck!


----------



## aleks

That's fantastic. It works. Thank you so much. 

My poor Tivo may be 11 years old but I would get into such trouble if any of it stopped working and switching between the tivowebs is so useful. Being a mk1 with a 50Mhz processor it really struggles running both at the same time.

Aleks


----------



## Soapm

aleks said:


> That's fantastic. It works. Thank you so much.
> 
> My poor Tivo may be 11 years old but I would get into such trouble if any of it stopped working and switching between the tivowebs is so useful. Being a mk1 with a 50Mhz processor it really struggles running both at the same time.
> 
> Aleks


Wow, a 50Mhz processor. I forgot there ever made those. Until I bought my router I was using a DX4 100 box for a firewall. Kind of hated to retire it since it was stable as all heck.


----------



## lawrny

OK I finally got the link but I need UID and Password for your Site PortlandPaw. I think I remember that you had a simular security hidden in your readme files but I cannot find it. Can you help rebuilding DVR40 since Directv corrected the local channels after almost 2 years.


----------



## dalejshaw

Greetings,

I am unable to download the latest hackman from the tivohackman.com website. The program files link appears to be broken. I get a directory listing denied error using Firefox 15 and IE9 just times out. 

I have a copy that I downloaded a while back, version 4.2, which I have tried installing. When I follow the instructions for installation and restart TivoWeb Plus, 2.1.3b, nothing appears to happen and no new links appear in the browser. The browsers are the same as listed above. My OS is Windows 7 Ultimate SP1. My Tivo is an upgraded Series 1 with the 3.0-01-1-000 operating system.

When I try to execute the hackman.tcl from a shell prompt, it errors out on line 34 with a message about an unknown back door program. I have checked the path variable and added every sub folder of tivoweb-tcl and have given execution rights to .tcl and .itcl files. 

Regards,
Dale


----------



## PortlandPaw

I rebuilt our server a month ago and neglected to enable directory browsing for the hackman website. I've fixed it, but I guess there isn't much demand for hackman anymore.

The DirecTV/TiVo revision of the channel programming which made the old 6.2a hackable MRV features (among others) obsolete forced me to mothball my seven DirecTiVos and move to DirecTV's Whole House. Pluses and minuses for sure, but I miss the old TiVos. I did set up two of them to act as program servers as they're loaded with movies and such.

So hackman, and all TiVo development is dead. As for the install problems, please read the readme on the website. hackman.tcl doesn't run from the prompt -- it has to be installed correctly and loaded by TWP.


----------



## Soapm

PortlandPaw said:


> So hackman, and all TiVo development is dead. As for the install problems, please read the readme on the website. hackman.tcl doesn't run from the prompt -- it has to be installed correctly and loaded by TWP.


It was a great ride while it lasted. I still use hackman on my S3.

Thanks for the great work.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks. I really miss TiVo and it pains me to have a pleasurable hobby yanked out from under me. But, you're right, it was a great ten-year ride.


----------

